# Post your desktop 2012



## Hogwasher

I'll join

Basic:



Clean Like I like it

view it full size!


----------



## EVILNOK




----------



## Kentan900




----------



## Delrain




----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delrain*


Windows XP <3
Hi-5


----------



## famous1994




----------



## pjBSOD




----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

I will edit this post with a pic when my PC is done folding.


----------



## lil-tom7

It looks better when on the three monitors.


----------



## thrasherht

here is mine. Don't worry the porn folder is actually terraria screenshots.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> here is mine. Don't worry the porn folder is actually terraria screenshots.


Sure







that's what I would have said too!


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I would have said too!


lol, a buddy of mine was transfering some files to me on team viewer, so I decided to mess with him, and I just never changed it back because it is funny seeing peoples faces when they use my computer.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> here is mine. Don't worry the porn folder is actually terraria screenshots.


Whatever floats your boat dude


----------



## skullking17




----------



## WroLeader

I try to keep mine as clean as possible, but keeping most important programs on the desktop for relatively easy and fast access.

This is my current sig rig (The laptop). And yes, it reaches 80-90C without it even doing anything, as the fan is broken.



I jelly of all u people's cool rigs >.>


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Here's mine.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

If you're sexy and you know it.....


----------



## Hogwasher

Quick Change:



Think i need to change the clock to white to match better. What do you think?

Here is white clock and recycle bin



Link to wallpaper: http://www.paper-leaf.com/blog/tag/january-2012-desktop-wallpaper/


----------



## Ghooble

Nothing on my desktop....

Double click (or hit esc) and...

I'm magic









Edit: Updated my Wallpaper so I figured why not show it lol


----------



## OC-Guru

Bump, im going to sleep now


----------



## OC-Guru

Bump


----------



## Wheezo




----------



## tyuo9980




----------



## Baking Soda




----------



## Balboa

Oly E500 w/35 macro, FL-36 flash w/LumiQuest on Manfrotto tripod
Your looking at an arrow head.


----------



## Badwrench

I'll post - keeping Christmas alive for a little longer


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balboa*
> 
> 
> Oly E500 w/35 macro, FL-36 flash w/LumiQuest on Manfrotto tripod
> Your looking at an arrow head.


You're*


----------



## Demented

No Icons:


Icons:


----------



## That_guy3




----------



## Drifto570

=)


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> No Icons:
> 
> Icons:


You're so far the only other OCN user I've seen with Fences. Welcome to my personal club


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> You're so far the only other OCN user I've seen with Fences. Welcome to my personal club


I had used Fences before, and kinda liked it, but had issues with it loading and slowing down load times. Don't seem to have that this go around, so I'm liking it. I'm even considering buying it. I'd like the ability to just mouse over the zones. I already know what's where.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I had used Fences before, and kinda liked it, but had issues with it loading and slowing down load times. Don't seem to have that this go around, so I'm liking it. I'm even considering buying it. I'd like the ability to just mouse over the zones. I already know what's where.


Me too, I know where everything I need is so I just move my mouse there and sextuple click. 2 to activate fences, 2 to open program, and 2 to close fences


----------



## LilScrappyD




----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> You're so far the only other OCN user I've seen with Fences. Welcome to my personal club


I'm in your club as well, AFAIK Fences Pro is the only way to stop new icons spawning behind Rainmeter gadgets I've had in the top left of my screen.

Someone should lock the 2011 one, there's gonna be people posting the same picture in four different threads now.


----------



## sockpirate

PS. What is fences?


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/561/2012dn.png
> PS. What is fences?


Fences is a little desktop app that allows you to sort your desktop icons into groups, like Games, Programming, etc etc, It is handy if you have too many ungrouped desktop icons


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Fences is a little desktop app that allows you to sort your desktop icons into groups, like Games, Programming, etc etc, It is handy if you have too many ungrouped desktop icons


This, and then you can optionally hide them (See my post on page 2 I believe)

By the way nice window placement


----------



## Xiphos

here is my laptop


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> This, and then you can optionally hide them (See my post on page 2 I believe)
> By the way nice window placement


hahahahaha


----------



## kingforger




----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Here's my newest desktop:


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Fences.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup*
> 
> Fences.


Link to wallpaper please?


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Link to wallpaper please?


Many awesome wallpapers for you!


----------



## Morbid_666




----------



## ragtag7




----------



## Luc1d

as of right now.. changing very soon


----------



## Fortivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> I'll join
> Basic:
> 
> Clean Like I like it
> view it full size!


Where do you get that clock and theme :O


----------



## tompsonn

Posting mine... again, for 2012


----------



## leafan101

I have always been a nature scene guy.


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortivo*
> 
> Where do you get that clock and theme :O


here you go! http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins/61892









the icons where changed with token icon pack http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=token#/d24gow2

the start orb was changed with Windows Start Orb Changer http://www.thewindowsclub.com/windows-7-start-button-changer-released


----------



## Bouf0010

heres mine


----------



## OC-Guru

Changed it up abit


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> I'll join
> Basic:
> 
> Clean Like I like it
> view it full size!


What theme is this? Looks cool


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> What theme is this? Looks cool


using a program called rainmeter: http://rainmeter.net/cms/

Clock: http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins/61892









the icons where changed with token icon pack http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=token#/d24gow2

the start orb was changed with Windows Start Orb Changer http://www.thewindowsclub.com/windows-7-start-button-changer-released


----------



## Atham

@ above Thanks


----------



## EternalRest




----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1573043/width/600/height/375


Driver sweeper? since when was that good software? also.. where aero?


----------



## Stalwart81




----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stalwart81*


You my friend have the best background ever.


----------



## Stalwart81

Yeah i know.. DUCATI


----------



## lawndart

Here is mine...LOL



Each Car is on a seperate screen..

LawnDart


----------



## ChaosBlades




----------



## TwiggLe

Pretty basic...


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## skaboy607

Simple.


----------



## greg1184




----------



## FLCLimax

this stuff plus thousands more.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Only if I lived there, damn you 21st century.


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> this stuff plus thousands more.


That Luigi wall is nice. Link to it? Specially if there's a 1200p version.


----------



## TheBadBull

rainmeter ftw


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> 
> rainmeter ftw


Is that a theme with a totally transparent taskbar or a dock? If it's a theme - which one please.


----------



## HouseJhereg




----------



## Tman5293




----------



## Ash568

[


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> 
> rainmeter ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a theme with a totally transparent taskbar or a dock? If it's a theme - which one please.
Click to expand...

it's a part of the enigma pack for rainmeter.
in this there's one rainmeter skin to hide the bar, and one program to put the icons back.


----------



## Stensby




----------



## ragtag7

Using a Portal theme, picture changes every 30min.


----------



## Orzornn




----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hogwasher




----------



## rashbeep




----------



## jsc1973

Using my older Toshiba Satellite laptop right now, WinXP, 2.0 GHz Pentium M 755.


----------



## Bear.dx-t




----------



## kyle7412

yay!


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1614575/width/600/height/338


wow.... thats beautiful


----------



## Sebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*


Beautiful indeed. Did you make it with rainmeter?


----------



## rashbeep

http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/#/d4jybx5

here you go.


----------



## Bear.dx-t

#never satisfied


----------



## jprovido

my razer theme desktop







(this is dual monitor btw. one 1920x1200 and the other is 1680x1050)


----------



## ShadowEW

Some very nice backgrounds through-out the thread.
Shame I can't commit my latest. A little distastefull, not to mention NSFW :3

Dropped back a few for the safety of your eyes.


----------



## ragtag7

Quote:


> Some very nice backgrounds through-out the thread.
> Shame I can't commit my latest. A little distastefull, not to mention NSFW :3
> 
> Dropped back a few for the safety of your eyes.
> 338


Where did you get that dissidia clock?


----------



## HypnotiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> it's a part of the enigma pack for rainmeter.
> in this there's one rainmeter skin to hide the bar, and one program to put the icons back.


So much awesomeness right there, tried downloading rainmeter and enigma but I cannot get anywhere near that level of awesomeness, mind providing links for the whole combo ? Also, are you using rainmeter and also using Fences?
Thanks!


----------



## armen16

Always like mine clean and simple but beautiful.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragtag7*
> 
> Where did you get that dissidia clock?


Take a quick peek here: Anime Theme ^_~


----------



## DweeB0




----------



## EasterEEL

The background picture changes daily:



The desktop is displayed on a Hazro HZ27WA 2560x1440 LED TFT and the system powering the screen looks like this:


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasterEEL*
> 
> The background picture changes daily:
> ]


wouldn't you get better temps if you had the air coming in from the bottom and out the top? Heat naturally rises


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> wouldn't you get better temps if you had the air coming in from the bottom and out the top? Heat naturally rises


then he would have hot air going through his rad


----------



## Hogwasher

I mean I may be wrong that's why I asked. But if the side is on that would just leave stagnet hot air in the center of the case. Fans blowing down while the hot air trying to come up. Cool air being sucked out the bottom. where if he flipped it all air would be dumped out the top while fresh cool air would be pulled in from the bottom.

Again I haven't tested this on a set up like his but I was always told this


----------



## EasterEEL

I'm not heavily over-clocking the CPU 3.8GHz of GPU 872MHz and the temps are OK and the system v.quiet. I agree the way it is zoned must mean there is a stagnant air area in the middle.

I definitely have negative pressure in the case which is a bit of a dust pain. The front intake fan has a pretty good filter which collects dust on the outside of the front of the case which I wipe down once a week. The main concern I have is the bottom radiator is collecting dust in the fins and it will be difficult to clean as it entails taking the fans off.

My understanding is the GT15's are excellent at creating air pressure on the radiators by pushing. I don't know how good they are when pulling. The top rad effectively has to be set-up with the fans on top of the case unless I get into case modifications. In the top zone I could switch to intake back and pull through top radiator. In the bottom zone I could switch the bottom fans to exhaust front and pull through rad or even intake front flip the rad & fans so the fans can push from beneath rad.

TBH I would be motivated to change things to create positive air pressure and reduce dust intake as the temps are pretty good anyway.


----------



## For_the_moves

Here's mine:



Anyone know how to autostart rainmeter on a user account in windows 7? I can't get it to show up on a restart so it never shows on the desktop unless I start rainmeter myself.


----------



## tompsonn

Erm... I thought it started by itself?

Anyway, create a shortcut to Rainmeter in your Startup folder in your Start Menu


----------



## kyle7412




----------



## PrimeSLP




----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> here you go! http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins/61892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the icons where changed with token icon pack http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=token#/d24gow2
> the start orb was changed with Windows Start Orb Changer http://www.thewindowsclub.com/windows-7-start-button-changer-released


+ Rep dude, I stumbled onto this thread and thanks to your links my desktop is so much better now! I'll be posting it later when I get out of work!


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> + Rep dude, I stumbled onto this thread and thanks to your links my desktop is so much better now! I'll be posting it later when I get out of work!


Thanks! Always glad to help!







Looking forward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## Darkslayer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Quick Change:
> 
> Think i need to change the clock to white to match better. What do you think?
> Here is white clock and recycle bin
> 
> Link to wallpaper: http://www.paper-leaf.com/blog/tag/january-2012-desktop-wallpaper/


What are you using to change your Star menu style , and the dynamic wallpaper ?


----------



## LtStinger

Much cooler when it's all in motion...

Also my backgrounds cycle every 10 minutes.


----------



## Matt-Matt

As for some of the names of programs... My girlfriend does that, i can't be bothered changing it back as she'll just do it again..
It's just the Ferrari theme from the Internet to be honest.. I like it!

I wanna get some Ferrari sounds so when you turn the computer on it's the car engine starting up








I used to have a few dual monitor screens of cars, but i only use a single one now!


----------



## Big-Pete

going minimalist,

might have to add a few rainmeter thingys :/ i miss my conky setup on Ubuntu!!


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkslayer7*
> 
> What are you using to change your Star menu style , and the dynamic wallpaper ?


the start orb was changed with Windows Start Orb Changer http://www.thewindowsclub.com/windows-7-start-button-changer-released

Can't remember where I got the wallpaper so here you go:


----------



## B3anbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> 
> 
> As for some of the names of programs... My girlfriend does that, i can't be bothered changing it back as she'll just do it again..
> It's just the Ferrari theme from the Internet to be honest.. I like it!
> 
> I wanna get some Ferrari sounds so when you turn the computer on it's the car engine starting up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a few dual monitor screens of cars, but i only use a single one now!


for critical errors, find some files of cars crashing at extremely high speeds....

get it? OC'd cars....


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3anbag*
> 
> for critical errors, find some files of cars crashing at extremely high speeds....
> get it? OC'd cars....


Hehe, yes! I shall make this sooner or later!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Thanks! Always glad to help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you come up with


Well here's my first attempt at a very simple and dark blue theme. Needed something that wasn't bright at all when I use it at night so I don't wake up the missus.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Here's a second version with just an added background to my dark blue theme, which do yo think is nicer the plain one or this one:


----------



## Milamber

Do you guys recommend rainmeter?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Viski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Do you guys recommend rainmeter?
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Yes, definitely


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Here's a second version with just an added background to my dark blue theme, which do yo think is nicer the plain one or this one:


I think the plain one looks better. You can change the color of the large clock. At work right now when I get home I'll pm you instructions if you like. Changing the color will give some contrast


----------



## LtStinger

@Milamber I use rainmeter and I absolutely love it. It's easy to spend a lot of time customizing and looking for new skins. Make sure you download Enigma (the skin for rainmeter) as it allows for a little more versatility. Rainmeter in conjunction with objectdock makes for a nice desktop. I'm thinking about starting to use Fences too, as it sounds like it may fix my "creation of new icons" problem running into rainmeter skins.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> I think the plain one looks better. You can change the color of the large clock. At work right now when I get home I'll pm you instructions if you like. Changing the color will give some contrast


I've figured out that I need to edit the .ini file but I don't know the 6 digit number for white. Let me look for the hexadecimal codes and that should work right?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Well after tinkering a little more with Rainmeter here's my final desktop for now







:


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I've figured out that I need to edit the .ini file but I don't know the 6 digit number for white. Let me look for the hexadecimal codes and that should work right?


I find the "Red,Green,Blue,Transparency" notation easier. 0-255 for each, solid white would be 255,255,255,255 - you should try it with a lower transparency I think that would look good on your desktop. I expect it's "FontColor=" you'll need to edit unless there's a variable to change them all.

Edit - looks like you got it


----------



## mark_thaddeus

@Darren9,

Thanks for the tip, I added 50% transparency to the gray font and it looks better!

Also check this site out, it gives the HTML (hexadecimal) color codes, names and even has the color match to the side to give you a good idea what the color looks like. Made things really easy for me.

http://www.computerhope.com/htmcolor.htm

Cheers man!


----------



## Hogwasher

Yeah you figured it out, that's the same site I use









looks good


----------



## _CH_Skyline_




----------



## Hogwasher

most recent wallpaper!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Here's a second version with just an added background to my dark blue theme, which do yo think is nicer the plain one or this one:


Wanna save the theme and upload it?
I wanna give it a try








And i can't be bothered making it all myself!









(mod edit: removed swearing)


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Still meaning to give rainmeter another shot but meh *effort*


----------



## IcyPimpHand

Where do you guys get your wallpapers? I can't seem to find any good ones for my res: 1280x1024.


----------



## Hogwasher

http://www.deviantart.com/ I just type my res in the search bar


----------



## BritishBob

The BG changes. It's the gears 3 theme from the windows 7 site, with a custom start orb.


----------



## Phyxers




----------



## Paradigm84

I know it's not strictly on topic but could anyone suggest any particularly good programs to sort icons on the desktop? I look at all of your desktops and they look awesome compared to mine haha.


----------



## Kedas

here's my desktop, a bit simple and a little messy. my images change every 3 mins

you guys have amazing desktops


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know it's not strictly on topic but could anyone suggest any particularly good programs to sort icons on the desktop? I look at all of your desktops and they look awesome compared to mine haha.


Stardock Fences is worth looking at.


----------



## Arrowslinger

Plain but pretty


----------



## Paradigm84

@Arrowslinger That background is amazing!


----------



## DF is BUSY

2012 !


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Wanna save the theme and upload it?
> I wanna give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i can't be effed making it all myself!


Err how do I do that?









This is the link to my desktop theme for winxp:

http://oddbasket.deviantart.com/art/Royale-Remixed-44294818

It's pretty straightforward to do what I did:

1) I used the Rainmeter link to download and install it.
2) I got the enigma theme to upgrade the default Rainmeter theme.
3) I got the Super Colossal clock and applied that as well


----------



## Demented

Finally gave Rainmeter another go. I'm going for a very simplistic, white text on black setup. My only complaint is I can't find a compatible GPU meter. All I want is one like the CPU one with Enigma. Where it just says GPU (or GPU1, GPU2) and the temp below it. Anyone know of something that will work?



This is just my laptop. I'm going for system info overload for my Eyefinity setup...if/when I get around to it.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Finally gave Rainmeter another go. I'm going for a very simplistic, white text on black setup. My only complaint is I can't find a compatible GPU meter. All I want is one like the CPU one with Enigma. Where it just says GPU (or GPU1, GPU2) and the temp below it. Anyone know of something that will work?
> 
> This is just my laptop. I'm going for system info overload for my Eyefinity setup...if/when I get around to it.


Nice overclock on the 2500k! Well is 1.29v good for that clockspeed?








Epic theme too!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Err how do I do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the link to my desktop theme for winxp:
> http://oddbasket.deviantart.com/art/Royale-Remixed-44294818
> It's pretty straightforward to do what I did:
> 1) I used the Rainmeter link to download and install it.
> 2) I got the enigma theme to upgrade the default Rainmeter theme.
> 3) I got the Super Colossal clock and applied that as well


I'll just do that thanks! (;
If you want to save just the windows theme you can right click on it in control panel!








It looks sexay so i'll probably just use it and customize it!
Thanks mate!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Nice overclock on the 2500k! Well is 1.29v good for that clockspeed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic theme too!


I think it's a nice low voltage.







I like my theme too.









I'll ask this here since there are so many Rainmeter users. I have found an ini I like, that was for links, but I'm using it for Shortcuts instead. What I want to to instead of having to make one long ini file and spit it into sections, I wanted to copy it and load it as a second, or even more. My idea is to use them for links, shortcuts, documents, folders. Anyone with some tips on how to make that happen?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Finally gave Rainmeter another go. I'm going for a very simplistic, white text on black setup. My only complaint is I can't find a compatible GPU meter. All I want is one like the CPU one with Enigma. Where it just says GPU (or GPU1, GPU2) and the temp below it. Anyone know of something that will work?


It looks like Rainmeter can read Afterburner values as your running that but I haven't tried it yet. You'll need to do some editing to get GPU temps in Enigma style, either pm me and I'll make a matching config or you may be able to get one together from the link in my sig.
Quote:


> I'll ask this here since there are so many Rainmeter users. I have found an ini I like, that was for links, but I'm using it for Shortcuts instead. What I want to to instead of having to make one long ini file and spit it into sections, I wanted to copy it and load it as a second, or even more. My idea is to use them for links, shortcuts, documents, folders. Anyone with some tips on how to make that happen?


You should be able to duplicate the folder in Rainmeter\Skins and give the new folder a different name, then load that new config from the Rainmeter>config menu.


----------



## Kedas

so after a little modification with fences and rainmeter


----------



## Witchdoctor

No frills


----------



## Bloodys

Desktop.jpg 320k .jpg file


Since moust of windows costum tools takes off preformance then just a simple desktop with some abstract wallpaper


----------



## Heimsgard

This is mine it's pretty simple =P


----------



## Kedas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimsgard*
> 
> 
> This is mine it's pretty simple =P


got that wallpaper too, really awesome


----------



## Skips

Rainmeter


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## Grath




----------



## Grath

Me likes this one betterrrrrrr!!


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skips*
> 
> Rainmeter


I like the yellow Good Job







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thermaltake*
> 
> Me likes this one betterrrrrrr!!


Yep this is the better of the two









POST #900!!


----------



## staryoshi

I feel as though I'm the only one that likes the stock Windows wallpaper... Hmm...


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I feel as though I'm the only one that likes the stock Windows wallpaper... Hmm...


Liked it but I like a little variety


----------



## armen16




----------



## BassDX




----------



## Volvo




----------



## DraXxus1549

Here is my current setup on my laptop, don't have my desktop with me, wouldn't fit in the car the first trip


----------



## morgofborg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I feel as though I'm the only one that likes the stock Windows wallpaper... Hmm...


Then I would go with this one.


----------



## Disturbed117

Background image i got from *pepejovi*


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasterEEL*


Those PCI brackets and 5.25" brackets should be painted too


----------



## Cmoney

Showing my Patriots some love







... P.S. I can't stand desktop icons! lol


----------



## vikingsteve




----------



## beefcrinkle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*


man i want a 392 challenger!


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*


One day I will have you... Every time I walk past one in a parking lot, I walk so slow that it HAS to appear as if I'm about to steal it..
When I get me a good job and out of college... I will have it. Then to HELL with computers... Or I'll just find a way to put one in the car.


----------



## Xerasyte

Let's just say that my actual wallpaper was...less than safe for work. Thus, we get this awesomely nerdy one.


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> One day I will have you... Every time I walk past one in a parking lot, I walk so slow that it HAS to appear as if I'm about to steal it..
> When I get me a good job and out of college... I will have it. Then to HELL with computers... Or I'll just find a way to put one in the car.


Right on my man. One day, it will be mine as well.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I feel as though I'm the only one that likes the stock Windows wallpaper... Hmm...


Solid colors


----------



## philhalo66

I'm really digging this new theme i got off the M$ site


----------



## BritishBob

Gah so many stock orbs... I cannot bare it any longer.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1203941/windows-7-custom-start-orbs-guide-and-share-your-creations


----------



## nathris




----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*


Impressive, what desktop UI is that?


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive, what desktop UI is that?
Click to expand...

Windows 7 with Rainmeter is my guess... it is a theme similar to the upcoming Metro UI of Windows 8.


----------



## asuperpower

The following are my favorite screenshots of my desktop. Keep in mind that my secondary monitors dead and I'll edit these photo's later in Photoshop so I can see all of my Rainmeter skins well.





The blue bars is my CPU usage BTW. All 8 cores are at 100% because I'm folding.
















\_asuperpower_/


----------



## EVILNOK

I got rid of all my Rainmeter stuff. I got tired of it. Seems like at least once every year or so I do away with it only to come back to it at some point. For now its just rocket dock which is hidden except on mouseover:


----------



## rootzreggae

heres mine


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassDX*


i dig the wallpaper!


----------



## gtz




----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> Impressive, what desktop UI is that?


Rainmeter + Omnimo skin.


----------



## CiBi




----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> The following are my favorite screenshots of my desktop. Keep in mind that my secondary monitors dead and I'll edit these photo's later in Photoshop so I can see all of my Rainmeter skins well.
> The blue bars is my CPU usage BTW. All 8 cores are at 100% because I'm folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \_asuperpower_/


I'm folding too


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassDX*


Gurren Lagann, eh? I'm in the middle of watching that one with my gf.


----------



## thenk83

Simple sorta....


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> 
> 
> Simple sorta....


Where did the wallpaper come from (if you don't know, please upload) and what's the Rainmeter skin?
















\_asuperpower_/


----------



## SS_Patrick

Clean and simple


----------



## Gunfire

Nice and clean, like most of you guys


----------



## GreenieGriz

Here's mine...



Cheers!


----------



## MPIXAPP




----------



## Tardious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcyPimpHand*
> 
> Where do you guys get your wallpapers? I can't seem to find any good ones for my res: 1280x1024.


http://wallbase.cc/search is pretty good.


----------



## Nova.

Behold.


----------



## kevininsimi

Here's mine... I just need to find replacement icons for the volume, network, and notifications.


----------



## ryanbob1234

Clean and simple couldn't have it any other way.


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevininsimi*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine... I just need to find replacement icons for the volume, network, and notifications.


What application makes the taskbar like that? Me want. Me must havz.


----------



## OC-Guru

Very very nice desktops, keep em coming!


----------



## kevininsimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> What application makes the taskbar like that? Me want. Me must havz.


Here you go!









Icons: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=token#/d24gow2

Theme: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=soft+2.0#/d2o7oz5

And this is what I used to install the Token icons: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=token+installer#/d3feqpy


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevininsimi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> What application makes the taskbar like that? Me want. Me must havz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icons: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=token#/d24gow2
> 
> Theme: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=soft+2.0#/d2o7oz5
> 
> And this is what I used to install the Token icons: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=token+installer#/d3feqpy
Click to expand...

Thank you mate! I'm checking it out now.
















\_asuperpower_/


----------



## GingerJohn

Background courtesy of Overclocked Designs (snelan - fenderlove0`)
Rainmeter skin is Modified BlueVision V2.0
Temperatures are taken from my AlphaCool Heatmaster via OHM
Yes my CPU is currently at stock (OC failed recently, not got round to re-doing it)
Yes BOINC is currently running


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.*
> 
> Behold.


<3 Blackmill


----------



## Darren9




----------



## kpo6969




----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*


Love it! Need a step by step tut for this


----------



## Zcypot

My desktop


----------



## Darren9

Clock.zip 36k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Love it! Need a step by step tut for this


The Theme, I did the system files also for the forward/back buttons and a few other things (make a restore point just in case, it worked fine for me though).

Then the Icons, I used the "DetailsPanelBottom_FolderBandTop" variation. Seems like an excellent pack, I've installed and uninstalled two of them.

Then I made the Rainmeter Configs, I attached the clock (put the folder in Rainmeter\Skins), the other two rely on Aida64 and Afterburner and specifically read my hardware, if you want to try and adapt them let me know and I'll add them.

Then I changed the library icons with This Guide to Token icons.

The Authors have made really good guides for all of it, in the past I've hosed my windows changing system files. Running "sfc /scannow" from a command prompt or Repair Installation from the Windows DVD finds and replaces any altered/damaged system files.

The Taskbar has two toolbars on the left, one is to an empty folder for a spacer, make the shortcuts on the desktop and then change the icon an then pin them (I used Token again).


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Clock.zip 36k .zip file
> 
> The Theme, I did the system files also for the forward/back buttons and a few other things (make a restore point just in case, it worked fine for me though).
> Then the Icons, I used the "DetailsPanelBottom_FolderBandTop" variation. Seems like an excellent pack, I've installed and uninstalled two of them.
> Then I made the Rainmeter Configs, I attached the clock (put the folder in Rainmeter\Skins), the other two rely on Aida64 and Afterburner and specifically read my hardware, if you want to try and adapt them let me know and I'll add them.
> Then I changed the library icons with This Guide to Token icons.
> The Authors have made really good guides for all of it, in the past I've hosed my windows changing system files. Running "sfc /scannow" from a command prompt or Repair Installation from the Windows DVD finds and replaces any altered/damaged system files.
> The Taskbar has two toolbars on the left, one is to an empty folder for a spacer, make the shortcuts on the desktop and then change the icon an then pin them (I used Token again).


Thanks! when I get some time I will give this a go! +REP


----------



## DREW326

Untitled.jpg 290k .jpg file


My Wife


----------



## nifatech2120

Applications in the bottom left corner, overclocking/stress/benchmarks in the top left. pictures in the top right. and general utilitys in the bottom right



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dj3

i don't think i'll change from this for a while


----------



## nifatech2120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DREW326*
> 
> Untitled.jpg 290k .jpg file
> 
> My Wife


Id'e hit that.


----------



## ryanbob1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DREW326*
> 
> Untitled.jpg 290k .jpg file
> 
> My Wife


For real or just someone you want as your wife?


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DREW326*
> 
> Untitled.jpg 290k .jpg file
> 
> My Wife


Lucky man. My wife stopped dressing like that after our 3 kid. She said whenever she wore something like that she would get pregnant....lol

Which is true...


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nifatech2120*
> 
> Id'e hit that.


+1


----------



## joeyman08

hey what theme is that and what all are u using rain meter or something?


----------



## darkinners

nothing extraordinary


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Finally got around to making myself a new background.


----------



## ryanbob1234

darkinners- Pretty.

Cpt.Teacup-Not so pretty

That is all.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nifatech2120*
> 
> Id'e hit that.


yezzirr


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I seem to be having problems with my calendar in the enigma skin.

For some reason It's appearing only in weekly view even when I choose it to view monthly. I'm not sure if the .ini file was messed up because my 5 year old kid basically played around with my desktop when she was supposed to be viewing YouTube videos. SIGH... hopefully you guys can help me out.

The .ini file is attached.

Calendar.txt 6k .txt file


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I seem to be having problems with my calendar in the enigma skin.
> 
> For some reason It's appearing only in weekly view even when I choose it to view monthly. I'm not sure if the .ini file was messed up because my 5 year old kid basically played around with my desktop when she was supposed to be viewing YouTube videos. SIGH... hopefully you guys can help me out.
> 
> The .ini file is attached.
> 
> Calendar.txt 6k .txt file


I spot a budding H4x0r.


----------



## OC-Guru




----------



## Tardious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dj3*
> 
> i don't think i'll change from this for a while


Wallpaper please 1920x1200 if possible !


----------



## dj3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tardious*
> 
> Wallpaper please 1920x1200 if possible !


http://tiny.cc/Rx7

thats all the sizes i can find, sorry no 1200p there.


----------



## OC-Guru

1200p


----------



## francesthemutes




----------



## armen16

I hope you like mine. I like it simple yet elegant.


----------



## Andstraus

I'm not a big anime fan or anything, but I like cute poke'mon looking animals and cute girls without alot of clothing.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andstraus*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big anime fan or anything, but I like cute poke'mon looking animals and cute girls without alot of clothing.


Love the background, I am a fan of anime, kitsunes, Pokémon and a variety of other cute and furry related creatures / beings. xP









P.s. You need the é in Pokémon.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Camel Toe! LOL!


----------



## miniterror

this is mine.
im verry pleased with it.
i didnt create it so all CREDITS for the maker of the theme(mr grimm)


----------



## Hogwasher




----------



## Tardious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dj3*
> 
> http://tiny.cc/Rx7
> thats all the sizes i can find, sorry no 1200p there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> 
> 1200p


thank you both


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tardious*
> 
> thank you both


No problem, enjoy it.









Nice desktops guys!, wish mine looked as good as some of yours


----------



## Thingol

Lord of the Rings nut and few essentials


----------



## henwyybwoi

Rocketdock w/ an Icon Pack: Lucid Icons v2
Rainmeter: vNext, Enigma
Windows 7 Visual Style: Elune (even though you can't see it, but it's a nice visual style!)


----------



## Princess Garnet




----------



## ryanbob1234

howd you get the icons at the top?


----------



## Princess Garnet

I'm using a dock, ObjectDock (1.9, which isn't the latest, but it's the one I like best). It takes some tweaking (namely, the zoom and such is too exaggerated out of the box), but I like it. It's mostly fluff, but it's *my* fluff!


----------



## TheRocketmac




----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRocketmac*


How'd you get that really, really good UI?


----------



## Demented




----------



## p33k

after reading this thread.... i had to tweak mine! thanks to all who have shared and help make mine better


----------



## awil95

Wallpaper made in photoshop by me.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awil95*
> 
> Wallpaper made in photoshop by me.


haaaaaaaaaawwwwttttttt-hothtohtohtohtohtoththothothothothothothothothothot

Also, i'd hide your IP lol


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awil95*
> 
> Wallpaper made in photoshop by me.


No link to download your background, bah!


----------



## awil95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> No link to download your background, bah!


Would you like one? Lol... Along with the photoshop file to edit the logos?
EDIT: Here you go http://www.mediafire.com/?0q5tdh9jj651cb9


----------



## townending




----------



## Hogwasher

Wallpaper for all you pony lovers











direct link http://browse.deviantart.com/?order=5&q=2560x1600#/d4pfu3v


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awil95*
> 
> Would you like one? Lol... Along with the photoshop file to edit the logos?
> EDIT: Here you go http://www.mediafire.com/?0q5tdh9jj651cb9


Cheers!


----------



## Reflux




----------



## ryanbob1234

@reflux thats nice









I need a new wallpaper unsure of what yet









Any good suggestions for 1920x1080?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Rainmeter and such used.

EDIT: Newer pic.


----------



## Darren9

Rainmeter Skins.zip 324k .zip file
Windows basic







50MB vs 300MB VRam with Aero on two monitors.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Windows basic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50MB vs 300MB VRam with Aero on two monitors.


that looks lush!!! DO WANT!! how!?!?!?! and is it really down to 50mb vram!?


----------



## xl davie lx




----------



## nifatech2120

Nothing special. Nothing modified. Just a custom theme + wallpaper. (and some well organized files)\



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> that looks lush!!! DO WANT!! how!?!?!?! and is it really down to 50mb vram!?


Yep, 51 in that screenie (the GPU gadget







) and I had a player and audio center open on the second monitor. Its an Aero theme but I've got the Desktop Window Manager Service disabled (it provides aero blur, glass, window shadows, ect.). I'm not sure why but that theme is the only one I've tried that works properly with aero off, you lose some matching buttons though and get the standard windows ones instead.

The theme (I'm using Cold Light)
Icon Installer (Best thing is the new start screen it adds)(Details bottom Folderband top is the standard layout)

It's just Token icons on the start bar and a Token start orb, they're easy to find on DeviantArt.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Heres my current one, in search of a new wallpaper but I am do damn picky...


----------



## DeadLink

Laptop

Serious, no icons or task bar. I look at that everyday at work.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> 
> Laptop
> Serious, no icons or task bar. I look at that everyday at work.


How do you do anything?.. show us an application open? lol what OS?


----------



## DeadLink

Windows 7


----------



## effective

Here is mine, clean and simple











Love the thread.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1827561/width/600/height/337/flags/
> Windows 7


You just ruffled my jimmies..


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *effective*
> 
> Here is mine, clean and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the thread.


That's nice! Can I ask for the source? (hopefully there's a 1920 x 1200 version)


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Windows basic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50MB vs 300MB VRam with Aero on two monitors.


What gadgets are those on the side. Very clean theme BTW/


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> You just ruffled my jimmies..


The gun is to remind windows that it is in fact not the boss. I am. And the gun is like a boss as well.


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reflux*


I'll give my wallpapers out considering I got more PM's than I would like. I uploaded them to my server.

You can get all 23 of my wallpapers here. Note: Not all of them are exactly 1920x1080, but if the res is lower or higher than 1920x1080, I guarentee they scale near perfectly.

Enjoy!

Oh, and the file is actually a .rar, I had to edit the extension because my uploader is finicky with files. I'll go fix that now actually.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> The gun is to remind windows that it is in fact not the boss. I am. And the gun is like a boss as well.


lol! good game









Windows is still secretly stealing your resources ;P


----------



## effective

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> That's nice! Can I ask for the source? (hopefully there's a 1920 x 1200 version)


If you are asking for the wallpaper, here it is, it's 2560x1600 resolution, but the site scales it down to your own.
http://abstract.desktopnexus.com/get/735901/?t=pkkasfdn59ud6ns3jt7sun9go44f3a58a93cbe7

EDIT: Just click the enlarge wallpaper button, and wait for it to load.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *effective*
> 
> If you are asking for the wallpaper, here it is, it's 2560x1600 resolution, but the site scales it down to your own.
> http://abstract.desktopnexus.com/get/735901/?t=pkkasfdn59ud6ns3jt7sun9go44f3a58a93cbe7
> EDIT: Just click the enlarge wallpaper button, and wait for it to load.


Yes, I was, and thank you!


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## armen16

Changed mine. I usually change mine whenever I have the mood to.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Took some time to heavily customize my rainmeter skins to add a bunch of functionality... but I like it!


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armen16*
> 
> Changed mine. I usually change mine whenever I have the mood to.
> [/URL]


I like it good job
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> Took some time to heavily customize my rainmeter skins to add a bunch of functionality... but I like it!


Looks good

Post #950


----------



## Cyrilmak

My desktop.


----------



## andrei.c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> 
> Took some time to heavily customize my rainmeter skins to add a bunch of functionality... but I like it!


Well done!
It looks really nice and provides easy access to everything!


----------



## Jonsu

Started playing with rainmeter recently. I'm satisfied with the results


----------



## GingerJohn

I always laugh at the weather apps which show the current weather. I use windows to check the current weather too; there is one in my room, all I have to do it look out of it...









I used to have a weather app with the next 6 / 12 / 24 hour forecast, but I found it too messy.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I always laugh at the weather apps which show the current weather. I use windows to check the current weather too; there is one in my room, all I have to do it look out of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a weather app with the next 6 / 12 / 24 hour forecast, but I found it too messy.


Can your eyes see temperature too, cause that is what I use mine for.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I always laugh at the weather apps which show the current weather. I use windows to check the current weather too; there is one in my room, all I have to do it look out of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a weather app with the next 6 / 12 / 24 hour forecast, but I found it too messy.
> 
> 
> 
> Can your eyes see temperature too, cause that is what I use mine for.
Click to expand...

I use something called a Weather Rock to check the weather:


----------



## Nitrogannex

This is my Lappy as my Rig is Out of Order ATM, Newegg, sigh,


----------



## audiofreak95




----------



## cbrazeau1115

I dont know how you guys can stand icons on your desktop!


----------



## 0LD5K00L

Here's my desktop! I'm using XP but I'm doing all I can to make it look like it's 98:

I just love how it looks! However most of my friends seem to hate it. The background image changes from time 2 time though.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> I dont know how you guys can stand icons on your desktop!


Meh, I tried Going Iconless for a while, just didnt fit me


----------



## effective

A little update!
Without Icons:

With icons:


----------



## TheBadBull

looks sleek without the icons


----------



## ryanbob1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0LD5K00L*
> 
> Here's my desktop! I'm using XP but I'm doing all I can to make it look like it's 98:
> 
> I just love how it looks! However most of my friends seem to hate it. The background image changes from time 2 time though.


Looks good I really like it.

I would use windows 98 if I could becuase its simple and without all the crap they put in the modern win 7









shame it cant support the lastest direct x e.c.t









I think everytime i use a old computer they used to think 20gb was huge and was more than enough for the os and a heap of files yet now windows 7 takes more than that lol

might have to get a cheap copy of it and see how fast I can get it to boot on a vitrual drive.


----------



## 0LD5K00L

*@ryanbob1234:* Thanks!








Yeah I'm not a huge fan of the newer WIN OSes either, I have tried them out but I ended up just switching back to XP. It's like they're trying to imitate Apple with making everything inconvenient and unnecessary.


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I'll post - keeping Christmas alive for a little longer


Motherflippin StartCraft, San Diego and Top Gear for the win bro!!


----------



## staryoshi

Super cluttered and ephemeral because I'll be rebuilding windows soon... and possibly upgrading from my 24" 1920x1200 Samsung ToC to an undecided 27" 2560x1440 monitor.







I rarely launch programs from the desktop and haven't bothered to clean up my desktop for a few months


----------



## Hogwasher

I guess it's cause I'm getting older (I'm 29) but naked pictures of chicks on a Desktop just aren't that interesting to me any more.

Few years ago I probably would have thought that was awesome though


----------



## firestorm1

nothing special.


----------



## TheBadBull

my school laptop

i still can't understand why they have locked the internet explorer shortcut to the desktop


----------



## jackeyjoe

I love 1440p... the downside is that I can't run BF3 above medium anymore


----------



## Jpope

Nice and clean, hidden objectdock.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> 
> I love 1440p... the downside is that I can't run BF3 above medium anymore


Love the wallpaper! 1600p link? will take the 1400p if that's all you can find


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Love the wallpaper! 1600p link? will take the 1400p if that's all you can find


Comes in 1600p too


----------



## ryanbob1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0LD5K00L*
> 
> *@ryanbob1234:* Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm not a huge fan of the newer WIN OSes either, I have tried them out but I ended up just switching back to XP. It's like they're trying to imitate Apple with making everything inconvenient and unnecessary.


Just bought a copy of windows 95 because of you haha.

Really want to have a copy of it to use and play some old retro floppy games no


----------



## 0LD5K00L

Nothing beats the feeling of reliving the past


----------



## twisted5446




----------



## famous1994

Mine.


----------



## bjgrenke

Pretty simple.

Can anyone recommend a better dock to launch my games from? I'm currently using XWindows dock, however it looks rather lame and I hate how it pops up over my windows when I put my mouse at the top of the screen.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Pretty simple.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a better dock to launch my games from? I'm currently using XWindows dock, however it looks rather lame and I hate how it pops up over my windows when I put my mouse at the top of the screen.


Nexus and ObjectDock are my two favourites.


----------



## goodwidp

Here's mine. I don't actually own any ROG products but I've always liked the look/color scheme. I copied this from a fellow OCN'er several months ago. I use 2 monitors, keeping the left one clean and using the right one for my UI elements.


----------



## HothBase

Update



Keeping it basic. Usually ends up in a mess whenever I try to do anything fancy.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Nexus and ObjectDock are my two favourites.


Got Nexus, looks much better and I love the customization options. Thanks. Here's an updated pic with the dock as well as a couple rainmeter tweaks.


----------



## von rottes

SO PLAIN....no got m 6770 in or my "random" drive...don't feel like setting everything up for MAYBE two weeks....


----------



## AsylumSatellite

I dislike stuff on my desktop.


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Mine.


Is that your Subie?

If so its hella clean for a freakin Wiskansun car








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsylumSatellite*
> 
> 
> I dislike stuff on my desktop.


Word.

This is one off my $300 that we have set for our bed. Yes, I have a bed set up as that is where the fiance and I spend most of our time hehe. XBMC ftw.



And here is one off the $3K I just finished last month. .


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> 
> SO PLAIN....no got m 6770 in or my "random" drive...don't feel like setting everything up for MAYBE two weeks....


That has to be one of the most disturbing things i've seen all day


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpope*
> 
> 
> Nice and clean, hidden objectdock.


1911 and a glock 17







nice. wish you can have guns in the UK. (i mean pistols.)


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diabloSUCKS*
> 
> Wiskansun car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word.


Not mine, just thought it looked sweet.









This is mine:


----------



## Jpope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> 1911 and a glock 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice. wish you can have guns in the UK. (i mean pistols.)


I love my 1911 and that is actually a Glock 20 10mm, I am hoping to make that one my next pistol. Sorry about the felony, I'm sure it was fun though.


----------



## Warblade31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodwidp*
> 
> Here's mine. I don't actually own any ROG products but I've always liked the look/color scheme. I copied this from a fellow OCN'er several months ago. I use 2 monitors, keeping the left one clean and using the right one for my UI elements.


Looks Good! Nice to know something liked that design.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diabloSUCKS*
> 
> I wish I wasn't a convicted felon *(streetracing)*


Street racing is a felony, while people get away with manslaughter for killing others while drunk (I would know)....That makes total sense.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diabloSUCKS*
> 
> I wish I wasn't a convicted felon *(streetracing)*
> 
> 
> 
> Street racing is a felony, while people get away with manslaughter for killing others while drunk (I would know)....That makes total sense.
Click to expand...

SO this. There's a murder ever 3 minutes in North America (states and canada) yet we give out felonies for speeding?! Perhaps our cops have BETTER things to do?


----------



## The Ricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Pretty simple.


Do you have a link for that wallpaper?


----------



## gymenii

Updated - D/T Feb 2012


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Fresh install on my new 3960X build!!


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Ricker*
> 
> Do you have a link for that wallpaper?


1080p - http://maltebm.deviantart.com/art/Blue-Matix-Wallpaper-156925243


----------



## raptorxrx

That's mine.


----------



## cruelntention

oldie but a goodie


----------



## 0LD5K00L

It's lovely!


----------



## armen16

I'd like to help out.
Quote:


> http://www.overclock.net/t/966375/desktop-customization-tutorial/


----------



## bjgrenke

Does anyone know how to get an RSS weather widget via rainmeter to work? I used to just get the url from Yahoo's RSS, but they don't seem to offer an RSS feed anymore. Tried other sites and the widget just shows up blank


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpope*
> 
> I love my 1911 and that is actually a Glock 20 10mm, I am hoping to make that one my next pistol. Sorry about the felony, I'm sure it was fun though.


I'm looking at getting a Five-seven. As much as I love my 1911, I don't like shooting it, not because it isn't fun, but because mine is more of a collectors piece (Mfg. 1913 with a 1942 Remington-Rand Slide), Plus, who wouldn't want to shoot through body armor


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> Can your eyes see temperature too, cause that is what I use mine for.


Nope, but I can always open said window and find out how warm / cold it is.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I use something called a Weather Rock to check the weather:


Believe it or not I have actually drunk in that pub, it is the Craven Arms in North Yorkshire.


----------



## redsunx

Yeah, that is an aquarium 3d active desktop. Be jelly.

Should probably edit my obscenities out of this picture.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redsunx*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is an aquarium 3d active desktop. Be jelly.


WANT, where'd you get that.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> That has to be one of the most disturbing things i've seen all day


What?
Why?


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I'm looking at getting a Five-seven. As much as I love my 1911, I don't like shooting it, not because it isn't fun, but because mine is more of a collectors piece (Mfg. 1913 with a 1942 Remington-Rand Slide), Plus, who wouldn't want to shoot through body armor


five-sevens are ammmmazing would love one. yeah just a short rifle accurate to 100meters its amazing gun!


----------



## ryanbob1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> What?
> Why?


I second the weirdness of it.

I mean lets think now its kinda creepy because if it was a couple (man and woman human) it wouldn't be so weird but its how they got two wolves (if memory serves correctly) and they have made to look like human wolves cross breed type job, I mean the female wolf has a girls boobs and its just not right at all.

But if you like it then by all means keep it, I'm not saying change it just because someone dis-agrees im just saying I dont understand it.


----------



## WarIV

My project cheap, clean and super


----------



## ryanbob1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> -snip-


Cool story bro.

But where's the icons and start menu.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanbob1234*
> 
> Cool story bro.
> But where's the icons and start menu.


is sleeper hide,,,and keep clean my desktop for my eyes..... is better and i like









My desktop right now !!!


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redsunx*
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is an aquarium 3d active desktop. Be jelly.
> Should probably edit my obscenities out of this picture.


lol, I have a planted tank with those fishies too! Just not the angel lol.

+1


----------



## Slim Shady

My Laptop on screen 1, Screen 2 is sent for a replacement, it got some dead pixels. They are both LG E2251


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slim Shady*
> 
> My Laptop on screen 1, Screen 2 is sent for a replacement, it got some dead pixels. They are both LG E2251


HAHA LMAO @ vegans


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slim Shady*
> 
> My Laptop on screen 1, Screen 2 is sent for a replacement, it got some dead pixels. They are both LG E2251
> *SNIP*


Could'ya link me to that background or something? It's awesome.


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> WANT, where'd you get that.


Dream aquarium screen server.

start>cmd

dreamaquarium.scr /p65552

It's super buggy though.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redsunx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> WANT, where'd you get that.
> 
> 
> 
> Dream aquarium screen server.
> 
> start>cmd
> 
> dreamaquarium.scr /p65552
> 
> It's super buggy though.
Click to expand...

That's weak, I just ordered one of these:

http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/e5dd/?cpg=wnrss


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redsunx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> WANT, where'd you get that.
> 
> 
> 
> Dream aquarium screen server.
> 
> start>cmd
> 
> dreamaquarium.scr /p65552
> 
> It's super buggy though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's weak, I just ordered one of these:
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/e5dd/?cpg=wnrss
Click to expand...

some how saw that coming as soon as I read thinkgeek.

Good to know mate when my GPU returns I'll look into it.


----------



## Jpope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I'm looking at getting a Five-seven. As much as I love my 1911, I don't like shooting it, not because it isn't fun, but because mine is more of a collectors piece (Mfg. 1913 with a 1942 Remington-Rand Slide), Plus, who wouldn't want to shoot through body armor


The Five-seven is for sure on my short list of weapons to own. I handled one at Gander mountain and it almost feels and looks like a toy, very lightweight. Plus it holds 20 rounds.


----------



## jackeyjoe

ok then, my new one...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> ok then, my new one...


Holy cow! You use dropbox!!!! My work at my university uses all dropbox. Didn't know it was that big to be on OCN!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Holy cow! You use dropbox!!!! My work at my university uses all dropbox. Didn't know it was that big to be on OCN!


I'm probably not a good representative of your average OCN'er but I find it damned convenient. Need to share a photo? Copy it onto dropbox. Need someone to proof read my assignment? Throw it on dropbox. I know it has some security issues as well so I never store valuable information on it, but for the little things it's awesome!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Holy cow! You use dropbox!!!! My work at my university uses all dropbox. Didn't know it was that big to be on OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably not a good representative of your average OCN'er but I find it damned convenient. Need to share a photo? Copy it onto dropbox. Need someone to proof read my assignment? Throw it on dropbox. I know it has some security issues as well so I never store valuable information on it, but for the little things it's awesome!
Click to expand...

I've never actually tried Dropbox yet, I just have a spare account on my WHS 2011 remote web server for for file access, or my SkyDrive.


----------



## DarkNation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Nothing on my desktop....
> 
> Double click (or hit esc) and...
> 
> I'm magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Updated my Wallpaper so I figured why not show it lol


how can i set my desktop like that so files show up when i double click aswell.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkNation*
> 
> how can i set my desktop like that so files show up when i double click aswell.


Stardock Fences


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpope*
> 
> The Five-seven is for sure on my short list of weapons to own. I handled one at Gander mountain and it almost feels and looks like a toy, very lightweight. Plus it holds 20 rounds.


Yeah same here, Feels great in your hand and VERY different from my 1911, which is extremely heavy. Although i think before i get a Five-Seven, i should focus on restoring my M1C, stupid CMP, Y U MAKE SCOPE MOUNTS DESIREABLE, cause now for a scope its about 800 and a mount is around 1100-1500


----------



## NameMakingSux

BAM! Respresenting my love for cats and planets crashing into oceans! By the by, when I first got my compy up and running I was trying to fiddle around with the shortcut icon and make it disappear, but I ended up deleting the icon forever and am left with that gross thing covering all my shortcuts. Anyone know an easy way to remedy this?

ps. Dropbox is righteous.


----------



## effective

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1871549/width/600/height/375/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAM! Respresenting my love for cats and planets crashing into oceans! By the by, when I first got my compy up and running I was trying to fiddle around with the shortcut icon and make it disappear, but I ended up deleting the icon forever and am left with that gross thing covering all my shortcuts. Anyone know an easy way to remedy this?
> ps. Dropbox is righteous.


Have you tried this little program, i did and it worked great, it works for 7 also.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> 
> BAM! Respresenting my love for cats and planets crashing into oceans! By the by, when I first got my compy up and running I was trying to fiddle around with the shortcut icon and make it disappear, but I ended up deleting the icon forever and am left with that gross thing covering all my shortcuts. Anyone know an easy way to remedy this?
> ps. Dropbox is righteous.


Linky for the screenshot, that would look epic on Pear


----------



## WarIV

I looked up all the post date, and personally, I prefaire widely mine with my black theme and green monster writing


----------



## dajposkakac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> BAM! Respresenting my love for cats and planets crashing into oceans! By the by, when I first got my compy up and running I was trying to fiddle around with the shortcut icon and make it disappear, but I ended up deleting the icon forever and am left with that gross thing covering all my shortcuts. Anyone know an easy way to remedy this?
> ps. Dropbox is righteous.


You could also use Ultimate Windows Tweaker. "Remove arrows from Shortcut Icons" in Additional Tweaks section would be what you are looking for and it will remove that thing from your icons. It has many more options that could be useful to you apart from that as well.


----------



## jackeyjoe

ok, I'm done theming now.


----------



## Jpope

This ^ looks great, but do you notice any lag or slowdowns with windows with all of that running on top?


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

What player is that, jackeyjoe?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpope*
> 
> This ^ looks great, but do you notice any lag or slowdowns with windows with all of that running on top?


Actually, the only thing running on top is rainmeter, and it uses nothing. Everything else is windows so no slowdowns over something like aero.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup*
> 
> What player is that, jackeyjoe?


Winamp with a theme that I probably wouldn't be able to find for you even if I tried


----------



## gymenii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> ok, I'm done theming now.


^Good looking desktop there







I never get tired of customizing. I recognize the icons but not the VS. Is it +1?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymenii*
> 
> ^Good looking desktop there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never get tired of customizing. I recognize the icons but not the VS. Is it +1?


It's actually this one


----------



## gymenii

Of course, heylove. Use to use this way back when. Thank you.


----------



## DarkNation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Stardock Fences










ty


----------



## Hogwasher

jackeyjoe thanks for the wallpaper


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0LD5K00L*
> 
> Here's my desktop! I'm using XP but I'm doing all I can to make it look like it's 98:


My Windows XP PC/install uses the classic theme as well (color customized though). I find it looks better.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanbob1234*
> 
> might have to get a cheap copy of it and see how fast I can get it to boot on a vitrual drive.


Insanely fast, I'd imagine. My Dimension 4100 (the Pentium III PC in my signature) boots a stock Windows 98 up in seconds. That old PC already boots up Windows XP faster than my primary one does WIndows 7. My head turned seeing it go from off to the desktop that quick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a better dock to launch my games from? I'm currently using XWindows dock, however it looks rather lame and I hate how it pops up over my windows when I put my mouse at the top of the screen.


I use ObjectDock v1.9 (it's at v2.x now). I might have already posted this one here recently (not sure), but it's to show how my dock is set up. I turned the size increase on hover and all that way down; it's too exaggerated and over the top by default.


----------



## nifatech2120

Took this picture just now.


----------



## Tnt6200

It's changed since I last posted, so here it is:



I've just started making my own skins. (Notes is the first one)

EDIT: Just noticed that my Coretemp skins aren't in the right order.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Pretty simple.
> Can anyone recommend a better dock to launch my games from? I'm currently using XWindows dock, however it looks rather lame and I hate how it pops up over my windows when I put my mouse at the top of the screen.


Circle dock is always a neat option.


----------



## EVILNOK

Taskbar and RocketDock only popup on mouseover:


----------



## NameMakingSux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Linky for the screenshot, that would look epic on Pear
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2d0gv3q.png
> 
> Here ya go Nitro. What's pear?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *effective*
> 
> Have you tried this little program, i did and it worked great, it works for 7 also.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dajposkakac*
> 
> You could also use Ultimate Windows Tweaker. "Remove arrows from Shortcut Icons" in Additional Tweaks section would be what you are looking for and it will remove that thing from your icons. It has many more options that could be useful to you apart from that as well.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys!
Click to expand...


----------



## armen16




----------



## TheBadBull

^nice and clean
i like it


----------



## GingerJohn

Wow, I keep forgetting that this thread is potentially NSFW...

Good job I face the corridor so my monitor is hard to see.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armen16*


can you make a how to for this please?!? this is amazing!


----------



## armen16

Guys, I'm happy to help so read here. You might benefit from my sources and techniques.

http://www.overclock.net/t/966375/desktop-customization-tutorial/0_30


----------



## SpidermanXP7




----------



## Khaotik55




----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> Thanks guys!


Oh Pear is a Linux Distro based off of Ubuntu, to look like OSX

Here http://pear-os-linux.fr/


----------



## Cryptedvick




----------



## Hogwasher




----------



## CanadaX21




----------



## OC-Guru

Updated:


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

I tend to change my desktop background pretty often, maybe once a week, but i'll never find anyone that i really like.







Anyway, this is the current one, i just love that cat, looks so cool. This is also a exception, i try not to use a single screen background, but this one fits pretty well. :3



EDIT: I've got a new install, maybe 2 weeks old, so haven't started getting it look like i want yet.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> I tend to change my desktop background pretty often, maybe once a week, but i'll never find anyone that i really like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, this is the current one, i just love that cat, looks so cool. This is also a exception, i try not to use a single screen background, but this one fits pretty well. :3
> 
> EDIT: I've got a new install, maybe 2 weeks old, so haven't started getting it look like i want yet.


My avatar xD


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> My avatar xD


Haha, you know what, it was your avatar that made me get the picture as my background, so i have to thank you for having that avatar.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Haha, you know what, it was your avatar that made me get the picture as my background, so i have to thank you for having that avatar.


You're welcome :3


----------



## WarIV

My Last Desktop,,,, after 1 year, i change my world commander !!!!
X3AP END WORLD Screenshot !!


----------



## Dream Killer

i need spring to be here right now.


----------



## LtStinger

To anyone getting sick of their beautiful backgrounds after a week or so...

Don't waste a great looking background by looking at only it for a whole week....would you listen to the same song on repeat for a week? Play it once in a while and you'll like it for a long time...

Collect all your favorites and gather at least 25 pics and rotate them. Under personalize/backgrounds you can load up as many pictures as you want and make a slide show. Windows even lets you customize how often it will switch (I usually set mine at 10 minutes) it keeps it fresh all the time. Trick is finding the right pics that fit your theme. I've had a few that were completely awesome but when I got 20 pictures of space, planets, and stars, it just gets weird throwing in a random bald eagle or something.

Also, I don't neglect sounds. I changed it months ago, but I still laugh every time I shut down the computer to go lay down with my wife, and a very loud "Autobots: ROLLOUT!!!!" plays across the room. Gotta make sure she's reminded who's King Nerd around here.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I need a sentient AI kinda sound pack for my rig, that'd be sick.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Here is mine.


----------



## LtStinger

^ Snail tree.


----------



## patrickrussell

Here is mine


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickrussell*
> 
> Here is mine


RM skin?


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> To anyone getting sick of their beautiful backgrounds after a week or so...
> Don't waste a great looking background by looking at only it for a whole week....would you listen to the same song on repeat for a week? Play it once in a while and you'll like it for a long time...
> Collect all your favorites and gather at least 25 pics and rotate them. Under personalize/backgrounds you can load up as many pictures as you want and make a slide show. Windows even lets you customize how often it will switch (I usually set mine at 10 minutes) it keeps it fresh all the time.


I keep intending to do this but never do. I really have to get around to it.


----------



## patrickrussell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> RM skin?


Yup. Here it is in fact. It is called D3

http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=d3+rain+meter#/d41jpkn


----------



## Cavi Mike

lol


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb




----------



## 218689




----------



## Cryptedvick

Check out my Terminator wallpaper!


----------



## Zorginator

Neat and tidy


----------



## armen16




----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armen16*


What's the theme called? Looks good


----------



## armen16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> What's the theme called? Looks good


Mentioned it here in my thread and the rest in case you are interested.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/966375


----------



## Blue Basher

I <3 rainmeter.
Its a custom modified skin, if you want it pm me.


----------



## Conc3ntrate




----------



## ryan w

Ah and here is the 2012 thread was just stuck in 11' for a bit! Well figured I show off my very first attempt at a ROG Rainmeter/Rocketdock themed desktop!








Just in case you did not know what time it is I put in a few extra clocks HA!


Link to backgrounds, RM skins, RD icons, credits at : http://rdwu.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Ah and here is the 2012 thread was just stuck in 11' for a bit! Well figured I show off my very first attempt at a ROG Rainmeter/Rocketdock themed desktop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you did not know what time it is I put in a few extra clocks HA!


RM link, want for laptop.


----------



## AFGator

So I want to make a futurama background for my 3 x u2711 in portrait but cant seem to find anything, anybody out there wanna help a guy out









Or any wallpapers that are 4320x2560 since I run them in portrait

Thanks,

CT


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armen16*
> 
> Mentioned it here in my thread and the rest in case you are interested.
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/966375


Thanks, +REP.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFGator*
> 
> So I want to make a futurama background for my 3 x u2711 in portrait but cant seem to find anything, anybody out there wanna help a guy out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or any wallpapers that are 4320x2560 since I run them in portrait
> Thanks,
> CT


Mother of god that's a lot of pixels, I have one and I'm satisified with it lol. Anyways... give these a go:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## phillyd

secondary monitor


----------



## EVILNOK

Changed mine again earlier today. I've stopped using rainmeter about 6 months ago but I'm starting to miss it again. May have to fix me up a new theme soon:


----------



## diabloSUCKS




----------



## NFL




----------



## tjangel07

From my laptop


----------



## AFGator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Mother of god that's a lot of pixels, I have one and I'm satisified with it lol. Anyways... give these a go:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks









+rep


----------



## ryanbob1234

Haha don't say that because he cant be repped









Thats like giving someone some chocolate but eating the chocolate and giving them the wrapper.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFGator*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


just so you know that was literally all of the ones at that res I could find









And since you can't rep me... how about you give it to someone else(preferably a new member) who is trying their hardest to help others(they are around, even just an incredibly helpful post you see), even if I could be repped it is of more use to them


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> just so you know that was literally all of the ones at that res I could find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since you can't rep me... how about you give it to someone else(preferably a new member) who is trying their hardest to help others(they are around, even just an incredibly helpful post you see), even if I could be repped it is of more use to them


And the Oscar goes to...

j/k...nice reply...


----------



## EVILNOK

I decided to get back into rainmeter a little. I usually use it for a few months then ditch it for a few months til I start missing it again.


----------



## tvvism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I decided to get back into rainmeter a little. I usually use it for a few months then ditch it for a few months til I start missing it again.


where can i get that theme?


----------



## Trev0r269

Here's a screen of my current desktop. Boring, but clean and I like the colors.


----------



## WarIV

LOLL !!! My new X3 Albion Prelude "Osaka" Desktop


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvvism*
> 
> where can i get that theme?


The wallpaper I got from www.jootix.com, the dock at the top is rocket dock and the clock,upload, download, start, and power buttons are called BLU-RAY. Here ya go:
http://darkeagle2011.deviantart.com/art/BLU-RAY-273724134


----------



## thehybridkiwi




----------



## staryoshi

I just slapped this wallpaper together for use with my new monitors. I'll try 'er out tomorrow and post a desktop shot later







I'll make a better wallpaper eventually.


----------



## wongwarren




----------



## Blue Basher

updated, now with working core temps and itunes player.


----------



## Hogwasher

Finally changed some things.

Still can't get away from those Token Icons though. I really like them


----------



## Warmonger




----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*


oh my gosh, I want that. Well for a little bit at least.


----------



## Hogwasher

I think it's the windows 8 consumer preview


----------



## ryan w

Yeah got a little carried away







ROG links for Background, RM skin file, RD icon pack, credits etc. go to: http://rdwu.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Yeah got a little carried away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like asus.


Your RM is pretty badass mate


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> 
> Finally changed some things.
> Still can't get away from those Token Icons though. I really like them


I love Token Icons too.







Do you have a link for that FB skin?


----------



## ryan w

Tx sniper....figured I would toss Olivia Wilde in there to! I think the RM setup is finished for now


----------



## ryan w

-deleted-


----------



## OC-Guru

My server's desktop whoops all your desktops


----------



## BloodyRory

Here is my tablet I guess.










Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> I love Token Icons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for that FB skin?


here you go http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=facebook+rainmeter#/d46frz9


----------



## FuzzyPants




----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*


What app launcher is that for RainMeter?


----------



## Hartk1213

here is mine ATM my wallpaper changes from time to time
anyone want a link to that wallpaper here it is

Bullet-Wallpaper.jpg 971k .jpg file


----------



## effective

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> What app launcher is that for RainMeter?


It's not Rainmeter, its probably RocketDock or some other program similar to it.


----------



## ryan w

ROG links for Background, RM skin file, RD icon pack, credits go to: http://rdwu.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Nebacanezer

Yep, it was rocket dock. I got a PM from him with all the info. And a link to the icons


----------



## Nebacanezer

Here is my desktop after a few changes and thanks to ryan w for the great info on the icons.


----------



## deathlikeeric




----------



## l0max

linux laptop


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*


please upload all of those backgrounds
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Basher*
> 
> updated, now with working core temps and itunes player.


what mod is this?


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> please upload all of those backgrounds
> what mod is this?


http://www.mbwallpapers.com/2011/10/asus-republic-of-gamers.html

here they are plus 50 more! and many other MB manufacturers too!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> please upload all of those backgrounds
> what mod is this?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mbwallpapers.com/2011/10/asus-republic-of-gamers.html
> 
> here they are plus 50 more! and many other MB manufacturers too!
Click to expand...

thank you


----------



## speedysteve007

Well here is my desktop. Rainmeter ftw


----------



## EVILNOK

If you guys are looking for some nice looking desktops check out www.jootix.com. They have a ton of really nice ones in all different resolutions.


----------



## PorqpineTR33

My Ubuntu Desktop


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorqpineTR33*
> 
> 
> 
> My Ubuntu Desktop


Love it.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Well here is my desktop. Rainmeter ftw


haha, awesome!


----------



## speedysteve007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> haha, awesome!


Thank ya!







As soon as my third monitor arrives that is all gonna change :]


----------



## catbuster

my xp...


----------



## RedStapler

Tada...


And with the icons...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> my xp...


cmon man.
that doesnt belong here. im at school and had to schroll past it really fast.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> cmon man.
> that doesnt belong here. im at school and had to schroll past it really fast.


agreed. I am at home, but still. I shouldn't have to worry about seeing that on OCN.


----------



## tehwalris

My arch desktop:


and the 100% full screen way that I usually work:

every last pixel for my programs









The wallpaper is actually the glxmatrix screensaver, so it moves


----------



## Blech

Tron is always such a nice mix of dark and tantalizing bits of bursting color.


----------



## LtStinger

Just wanted to mention I have started using Fences Pro and this is an absolutely amazing program. If you don't have it, GET IT.


----------



## OC-Guru

I desperately need a new wallpaper..










Please ignore the icons xD


----------



## Blue Basher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what mod is this?


Im using rocket dock with some icons from deviant art, rain meter and a combination of modded and custom skins I can post it all up if you would like.


----------



## Oberon

Just became my favorite picture. Thanks dj3!!

Fits perfectly with my rainmeter


----------



## NFL




----------



## Riou




----------



## jjsoviet

Maybe it's time for me to unveil my own.









*A Dash of Minimalism*


----------



## MaDeuce50

jjsoviet, if you don't mind; what theme are you using? that is really nice.

Here is mine


----------



## speedysteve007

Got my 3rd monitor so here is my Updated update on my desktop


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Got my 3rd monitor so here is my Updated update on my desktop


cool








now do something awesome with rainmeter.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Heres mine


----------



## speedysteve007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now do something awesome with rainmeter.


Yea thats my next step


----------



## Ash568




----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*
> 
> Heres mine


wow........


----------



## Landon Heat

Heres mine to go w/ my sig rig.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Maybe it's time for me to unveil my own.


What player is that?
Never mind, I see the Foobar icon.


----------



## armen16




----------



## Higgins

Even though I will probably be upgrading to SB next week, I decided to give my desktop a taste of minimalism until then.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Have to love that winamp skin. Also, does that little thing in the top middle of it annoy you? It annoyed me a lot until I figured out you can turn it off(just right click it).


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> Even though I will probably be upgrading to SB next week, I decided to give my desktop a taste of minimalism until then.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What Skin is that?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Have to love that winamp skin. Also, does that little thing in the top middle of it annoy you? It annoyed me a lot until I figured out you can turn it off(just right click it).


Would rep+ you if I could. Like it better with it off.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> What Skin is that?


Windows: http://dpcdpc11.deviantart.com/art/Simplify-Visual-Style-for-Windows7-279915197
Winamp: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=halion#/d1z4kvd


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Basher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what mod is this?
> 
> 
> 
> Im using rocket dock with some icons from deviant art, rain meter and a combination of modded and custom skins I can post it all up if you would like.
Click to expand...

that would be nice


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Here's my laptop...for fun and work purposes...


Still trying to figure out how to use winamp...not sure if I like it..its confusing


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Still trying to figure out how to use winamp...not sure if I like it..its confusing


I agree with you. I'm trying to decide whether I should just stick with it or move back to Foobar. I really liked the customization options I had with Foobar, it was a lot easier to use.


----------



## Higgins

I've had the polar opposite experience with Winamp/foobar. Could never figure out how to have a library view in foobar like I get with Winamp. I like the multiple panels for artist/album/track in addition to the active playlist.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

I must ask, some of you guys have really bright and white backgrounds, isn't that disturbing at when it's all dark in your room? I really hate bright backgrounds as it feels like i'm getting flash banged and need to squint. This is especially during night time, or ehm from late afternoon here in sweden when it's pitch-black outside.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> I must ask, some of you guys have really bright and white backgrounds, isn't that disturbing at when it's all dark in your room? I really hate bright backgrounds as it feels like i'm getting flash banged and need to squint. This is especially during night time, or ehm from late afternoon here in sweden when it's pitch-black outside.


im sat by the light of my 43" plasma and my case fans/otpical drive bay ilumination and i can see everything in my room clear as day,

(5.4m by 3.5m) (17 feet 8 by 11 feet 5 for the yanks)


----------



## Radeon915

On my lappy, currently.. I actually have a different wallpaper for each space, though.


----------



## Baking Soda




----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baking Soda*


Nice wallpaper, can I haz?


----------



## armen16




----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armen16*


I really need to look into at least custom icons (but probably themes and such too). I'm starting to bore of the Windows Vista/7 style ones, and I even like the Windows XP way (it's icons and in tile view) much more when I use my other PC.

Also, per the two windows open in your second picture, how do you have the "status bar" thing removed from view but showing in the "Computer" window? I'd love to do that! Is it part of the theme or is that a separate tweak or whatever?


----------



## cROKODILE




----------



## gymenii

New D/T-3b Mar 2012


----------



## Hamy144

Laptop i use for travelling


----------



## XiCynx

I haz lots of desktop real-estate.








For a larger version just right click and copy image URL, then paste it into a new window.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymenii*
> 
> 
> New D/T-3b Mar 2012


I like it, can you link me to the theme and also the icons (the colored ones), thanks.


----------



## gymenii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I like it, can you link me to the theme and also the icons (the colored ones), thanks.


Thanks a lot!

Icons = Variations by Guillen Design (deviantart)
Visual Style = Teek Modern. Sorry, no link... I got from deviantart a while ago (or try google







)

The rest is rainmeter.


----------



## Hydroplane




----------



## AuraNova

Been using this one for about a month:


----------



## shygon




----------



## WarIV

Original and First Desktop,,keep 1 year


My New End World !!!! X3 Albion Prelude


Sample Windows Open


----------



## iknownothing

Anyone know where I can get some good eyefinity 3 monitor images.

Cheers


----------



## Viski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iknownothing*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get some good eyefinity 3 monitor images.
> Cheers


You mean 3 monitor wallpapers, right?
Check here.


----------



## effective

Clean and simple once again!


----------



## LtStinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> Original and First Desktop,,keep 1 year
> *snip*
> My New End World !!!! X3 Albion Prelude
> *snip*
> Sample Windows Open


That is very nice, good job. I'd like a link or info for windows colors, the dark window colors and red just look great. Does CPUz allow you to change its' window independently?


----------



## wireeater

I'm at work, this is my BG's here. My 2 kiddos.


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> That is very nice, good job. I'd like a link or info for windows colors, the dark window colors and red just look great. Does CPUz allow you to change its' window independently?


I think that CPU-Z is a special download. I think it's a ASUS theme if I remember correctly.


----------



## gymenii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> I think that CPU-Z is a special download. I think it's a ASUS theme if I remember correctly.


Yep, you can find it here


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> im sat by the light of my 43" plasma and my case fans/otpical drive bay ilumination and i can see everything in my room clear as day,
> (5.4m by 3.5m) (17 feet 8 by 11 feet 5 for the yanks)


Haha, i sure can believe that 43" of yours lights up your room really good.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> That is very nice, good job. I'd like a link or info for windows colors, the dark window colors and red just look great. Does CPUz allow you to change its' window independently?


Is a stock theme of my cracked W7 !!! dont have link for this ..... So Red CPU-Z comm with Asus V-Formula 990FX MB driver on Asus site (ROG CPU-Z v1.58 ,,, look Utilities(15) in download section : http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_Formula/#download

Hooo Gymenii LINK 1.59 ROG CPU-Z XD http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1193923%2Fpost-your-desktop-2012%2F500_100%23post_16650600&v=1&libid=1331162735621&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cpuid.com%2Fdownloads%2Fcpu-z%2F1.59-asus-setup-en.exe&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fu%2F248673%2Fwariv&title=Post%20your%20desktop%202012&txt=here&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13311634330302


----------



## OC-Guru

New wallpaper because of new OC (check CPU-Z):


*http 404: post not found*


----------



## drew630

5760x1200


----------



## DevilDriver

Finally got my desktop finished, been working at it for a couple days in the evenings.


----------



## bjgrenke

Update. Got new wallpaper, rainmeter setup, and taskbar icons











Does anyone know a good place to get RSS Weather URLs? Mine doesn't seem to be working and Yahoo apparently doesn't offer RSS anymore









Also @DevilDriver, Do you have a link to the wallpaper(s)?


----------



## Durdle Class A




----------



## Cykososhull

My emission.







This is a real volcano from somewhere in South America.


----------



## wireeater

Here is my BG @ home.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Thats what mine pretty much looks like


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarmageddon88*
> 
> 
> Thats what mine pretty much looks like


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*


BAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## jedi304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A*


What rainmeter skin is this?


----------



## ragtag7

This is my work laptop.


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> My emission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a real volcano from somewhere in South America.


:O :O :O :O :O:O:O:O:O:O:O:O 10/10 WALLPAPER !!!!!


----------



## RJacobs28

Simply cannot go past Anne Hathaway!


----------



## snipekill2445

Sorry for the white strip at the bottom, couldn't be nackerd to get rid of it


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> 
> Simply cannot go past Anne Hathaway!


I like :3


----------



## snipekill2445

lol, me too....


----------



## RJacobs28

Its not the worst! Cheers!


----------



## OC-Guru

Bump.


----------



## Molten




----------



## asuperpower

My new desktop:


EDIT: And yes, my uptime is low because I had to reboot.


----------



## TheBadBull

lolkenau


----------



## Rushnerd

There is a pretty obvious joke here, I wonder if anyone will get it


----------



## raptorxrx

-62 For your CPU temp? How's that work?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molten*


Does want link to wallpaper! plzzzzzz


----------



## bce22

i have a few in rotation







and when I switch to portrait







I have alot more eyefinity wallpapers if your interested I can make them available just let me know.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> -62 For your CPU temp? How's that work?


DICE/LN2


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> -62 For your CPU temp? How's that work?
> 
> 
> 
> DICE/LN2
Click to expand...


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> DICE/LN2


Figures, I just always thought that onboard temperature measures were ineffective under 0 degrees. (Assuming it's onboard?)


----------



## Nitrogannex

This isn't permanent, but neither is my screen, so...


----------



## Hydroplane

I have a lot of work to do


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> 
> I have a lot of work to do


I see IE open..


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I see IE open..


Haha lol, maybe Hydroplane was going to download Chrome or Firefox with that XD


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Haha lol, maybe Hydroplane was going to download Chrome or Firefox with that XD


good point, still, i had that video saved for occasions such as this


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

A progression of desktops. Main is a 22" widescreen, secondary is a 15" 4:3.

New Year's Eve


End of January


Mid February


I'd post my current one, but it violates the ToS.


----------



## snipekill2445

lol, you dirty dog.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> lol, you dirty dog.


Guilty as charged. I suppose I could always draw a bikini on in Photoshop so I could post it.


----------



## snipekill2445

I can't use Photoshop, it's too darn hard!


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Haha lol, maybe Hydroplane was going to download Chrome or Firefox with that XD


That's pretty much what I did, logged onto here to post a screenshot of my fresh windows 8 install then I downloaded chrome and nightly lol


----------



## raptorxrx

That January wallpaper. Is that a quote from a movie or something?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> That January wallpaper. Is that a quote from a movie or something?


Taken.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> That January wallpaper. Is that a quote from a movie or something?


As SniperTeamTango said, it's Liam Neeson's "I will find you" monologue from the 2008 movie Taken.




I made that wallpaper myself, here's the link to the final version.
I wasn't really super-happy with the January version, so I redid it, as seen in the February desktop.

http://tohru-rokuno.deviantart.com/art/Taken-I-Will-Find-You-282750650


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> A progression of desktops. Main is a 22" widescreen, secondary is a 15" 4:3.


Looks like you're using that second screen less and less







I've always wanted a smaller second monitor after seeing some guy with a 7" USB display used strictly for temps and rainmeter.


----------



## Xvengence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> A progression of desktops. Main is a 22" widescreen, secondary is a 15" 4:3.
> New Year's Eve


What city is that? the image manipulation is pretty


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Looks like you're using that second screen less and less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted a smaller second monitor after seeing some guy with a 7" USB display used strictly for temps and rainmeter.


Yeah, while it's cool having all that stuff on there, I didn't use it that much. Plus, it limited the type of wallpapers I could use on it.
If I could find a different Rainmeter skin besides BlueVision that showed all the stuff I wanted to, I'd use it more.

Also, I stopped using ObjectDock because it didn't get along with League of Legends.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xvengence*
> 
> What city is that? the image manipulation is pretty


I don't know exactly. I didn't make that one, I got it off a wallpaper thread somewhere a couple years back.

Here's the original.


----------



## catalyst




----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xvengence*
> 
> What city is that? the image manipulation is pretty


Original source says Sydney.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Original source says Sydney.


Awesome, good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Hydroplane

Almost done just need to make my ATI drivers work


----------



## JerseyDubbin

edited because the comment was way late haha


----------



## armen16




----------



## Roxborough

As soon as I finish uni, this will drastically change! Going to go all out and change everything around. Total theme overhaul


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Guilty as charged. I suppose I could always draw a bikini on in Photoshop so I could post it.


Do it!


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Mid February


Aww why no Kennen?


----------



## Xvengence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Yeah, while it's cool having all that stuff on there, I didn't use it that much. Plus, it limited the type of wallpapers I could use on it.
> If I could find a different Rainmeter skin besides BlueVision that showed all the stuff I wanted to, I'd use it more.
> Also, I stopped using ObjectDock because it didn't get along with League of Legends.
> I don't know exactly. I didn't make that one, I got it off a wallpaper thread somewhere a couple years back.
> Here's the original.


Thanks!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Do it!


Alright, one horribly-drawn bikini coming up.

EDIT: Here's my current desktop, fully ToS-compliant. I could've hooked up my Wacom and made the bikini better, but didn't feel like it.


The Overclock wallpaper on the small monitor is another one that I made. Original is below.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Aww why no Kennen?


It's the girls of League, there's no guys in the group. Also, due to not having enough room, I left out Tristana, Annie, and Poppy.


----------



## Demented

My laptop.


----------



## OC-Guru

I updated my wallpaper yesterday, maybe i need a new theme, whoever wants to get one for me, that would be great!










Also, getting a 19" NEC monitor on Tuesday


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> EDIT: Here's my current desktop, fully ToS-compliant. I could've hooked up my Wacom and made the bikini better, but didn't feel like it.


----------



## UZ7

I use to customize my desktop buttons but after reformatting a few times I just got lazy so I just go with the regular black theme







.

IU <3


The numbers at the bottom are my CPU temps


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> I updated my wallpaper yesterday, maybe i need a new theme, whoever wants to get one for me, that would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, getting a 22" NEC monitor on Tuesday


That AMD background is friggin sexy. Link?


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> That AMD background is friggin sexy. Link?


I will post the link later as I am at work now, I will post as soon as possible


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> I will post the link later as I am at work now, I will post as soon as possible


lol, you are at work. In this country, it is 3.00AM in the morning, and I have to go to work in an hour (i'm a milker)


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> lol, you are at work. In this country, it is 3.00AM in the morning, and I have to go to work in an hour (i'm a milker)


Milker???  of what?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Milker???  of what?


MOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## snipekill2445

Oh right, you guys are townies. I work In a milk shed, milking cows. We milk 600 cows in 2.30 hours.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> That AMD background is friggin sexy. Link?




Muchlove


----------



## dannieftw

Here is desktop:


----------



## Demented

New monitor means new wallpaper:

Icons off ('cept Recycle Bin):



Icons on:



Damn fraps overlay. I'm too tired to be worried.


----------



## dajposkakac

^ I use that wallpaper on my phone


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*


Source please!?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*


Hmm, that looks familiar...

I'm still using it now, so I have nothing to add there, but here's my other PC.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> Source please!?


http://www.highdefinitionwallpapers.net/Abstract-Wallpapers/HDTV-Donau_sunrise_1920x1080+HDTV+1080p.jpg.html

Edit: Link doesn't seem to work for me all of a sudden, hmm. I'd upload mine but I'm not at my computer atm.


----------



## Quesoblanco

My first <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9f33aE8Ono

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnuXFepaG7E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR3fq8XJ__k


----------



## Big-Pete

when your considering a triple 22" monitor setup but cant decide between 22/24/27" screens

if anyone has any size comparisons that would be awesome!


----------



## golfergolfer

Demented or Princess Garnet do you have the link for that background? I must say I really quite like it


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Demented or Princess Garnet do you have the link for that background? I must say I really quite like it


Not sure of the exact link, but I think it's only a few pages in:

Interfacelift.com - 2560x1440 wallpapers


----------



## Hogwasher




----------



## patrickrussell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> when your considering a triple 22" monitor setup but cant decide between 22/24/27" screens
> if anyone has any size comparisons that would be awesome!


22 vs 27

http://www.displaywars.com/22-inch-16x9-vs-27-inch-16x9

you can plug in other sizes as well


----------



## OC-Guru

Just got another monitor


----------



## TrueForm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> 
> My first <3
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9f33aE8Ono
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnuXFepaG7E
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR3fq8XJ__k


I'm SOOOOOO jelly man, I want that car!!! I love it!


----------



## -SE7EN-




----------



## Hydroplane

My Windows 95 desktop



and yes, I'm posting this from Windows 95


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Anyone know how to setup active desktops/Dreamscape style things?


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Demented or Princess Garnet do you have the link for that background? I must say I really quite like it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Not sure of the exact link, but I think it's only a few pages in:
> Interfacelift.com - 2560x1440 wallpapers


Yeah, Interfacelift was where I got it too. Check out the rest of Perfect Hue's stuff though; there's a great, if small-ish, "set" you can get for rotation.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> My Windows 95 desktop
> *img snip*
> and yes, I'm posting this from Windows 95


I kinda still miss Win95 and Win98. Brings back memories of my old 486 DX/2 66.

Hmmm, I found my old Win95 booklet and product key while cleaning, and I already have Oracle VM VirtualBox installed...


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> My Windows 95 desktop
> *le snip*
> and yes, I'm posting this from Windows 95


Ain't gonna lie, thats pretty sexy


----------



## Big-Pete

quick question.

how do i get 2 different wallpapers on different displays (1 is FullHD 1 is 1440x900)

sorry to noob up but its the first time ive had a proper dual screen pc.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> quick question.
> how do i get 2 different wallpapers on different displays (1 is FullHD 1 is 1440x900)
> sorry to noob up but its the first time ive had a proper dual screen pc.


I used to have a piece of software that could enable that... I will try and look for it for you

HERE


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> I used to have a piece of software that could enable that... I will try and look for it for you
> HERE


paid for app now







it wasnt before it is now


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> paid for app now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it wasnt before it is now


There are ways of getting it you know ...









Or here? http://sourceforge.net/projects/dualmonitortool/


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> There are ways of getting it you know ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or here? http://sourceforge.net/projects/dualmonitortool/


i wasnt going to say anything but im pretty sure THAT is how im going to get it


----------



## BMorrisSly

I would post my desktop although it would take a while on uploading. I have over 200 wallpapers switching every 30 minutes.


----------



## Big-Pete

desktop


Spoiler: desktop background!







web surfing/you tubeing.


Spoiler: general internet derping







gaming mode


Spoiler: Warning:(imagine BF3 where ocn is)!







and please bear in mind, its layed out display 2 display 1. and display 1 is 1920/1200 vs 2 which is 1440/900. i had to quickly edit the pic to look respectable!

edited so you guys cant see my infractions


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> -snip-


Awesome wallpaper, link please ^^


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Awesome wallpaper, link please ^^


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*


Thanks


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Ain't gonna lie, thats pretty sexy


Thanks, took some work to get all 32 bits of color working








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I kinda still miss Win95 and Win98. Brings back memories of my old 486 DX/2 66.
> Hmmm, I found my old Win95 booklet and product key while cleaning, and I already have Oracle VM VirtualBox installed...


It runs great in virtualbox. Disable VT-x though, I used 768 MB of ram and a 2 gig hard drive.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> quick question.
> how do i get 2 different wallpapers on different displays (1 is FullHD 1 is 1440x900)
> sorry to noob up but its the first time ive had a proper dual screen pc.


I picked up Display Fusion. There's the Free version and the Pro version.

The Pro version lets you have a taskbar on your second monitor and also lets you adjust sizing and position of the wallpapers.

I currently have the Pro version, it's pretty darn nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> It runs great in virtualbox. Disable VT-x though, I used 768 MB of ram and a 2 gig hard drive.


How do I disable VT-x? My only familiarity with Virtualbox is running Win8 on it.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> My Windows 95 desktop
> 
> and yes, I'm posting this from Windows 95


Man, that brings back good memories! And awesome wallpaper, by the way!

Do you have the Plus! pack installed ? It will give you those fancy icons, it will even replace the normal icons even without any particular theme installed, both on the Start menu and the desktop icons.

And Opera!







I also installed it on my 486 Compaq, it was the only browser that still officially worked on the Windows 9x OSes! Kudos to them!


----------



## jacedaface

Can you get rid of the Recycle bin on the desktop in windows 7?
I have it as a shortcut on Rocketdock, i like my desktop nice and clean. and having that in the top corner annoys me! lol


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> Can you get rid of the Recycle bin on the desktop in windows 7?
> I have it as a shortcut on Rocketdock, i like my desktop nice and clean. and having that in the top corner annoys me! lol


Right click desktop > view > untick 'show desktop icons'


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Right click desktop > view > untick 'show desktop icons'


Of course, cheers. Done it on my laptop and PC over two years ago and just done a clean install on PC the other day and couldnt remember for the life of me! lol


----------



## XT-107




----------



## snipekill2445

That picture demonstrates what all controllers deserve


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> That picture demonstrates what all controllers deserve


But I play some games with a controller


----------



## jacedaface

Here is mine, i like to keep it fairly clean and simple.


----------



## snipekill2445

[quote name="jackeyjoe" url="/t/1193923/post-your-desktop-2012/620#post_16716100"] But I play some games with a controller :sad-smile[/quote] YOU WHAT! :wth:


----------



## auroraborealis

nice and clean, with a secondary monitor for keeping track of temps and fan speeds, among other things


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> YOU WHAT!


I play racing and some other misc games with it... really, although controllers are no good for shooters I wouldn't dismiss them altogether.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> But I play some games with a controller


I suppose, although I didn't buy a $150.00 NZD Keyboard to just use a controller, and I use my Keyboard on racing games too, but it isn't as good, like only having forwards as fast as the car can go, not adjustable speed.


----------



## Lancerz




----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I play racing and some other misc games with it... really, although controllers are no good for shooters I wouldn't dismiss them altogether.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I suppose, although I didn't buy a $150.00 NZD Keyboard to just use a controller, and I use my Keyboard on racing games too, but it isn't as good, like only having forwards as fast as the car can go, not adjustable speed.


I do a terrible job at racing with a controller .... I drive better with a keyboard lol. ... maybe i'm weird...


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> I do a terrible job at racing with a controller .... I drive better with a keyboard lol. ... maybe i'm weird...


racing games with a controller and any shooter with a KB&M.

i wish that forza would come to the PC soon!!! or gt5

the PC is missing that BIG racing title!


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> racing games with a controller and any shooter with a KB&M.
> i wish that forza would come to the PC soon!!! or gt5
> the PC is missing that BIG racing title!


Yep me 2!!! GT5 was a big rumour for a PC release. But seems very quiet now. Also roll on Race Driver Grid 2.


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I play racing and some other misc games with it... really, although controllers are no good for shooters I wouldn't dismiss them altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I suppose, although I didn't buy a $150.00 NZD Keyboard to just use a controller, and I use my Keyboard on racing games too, but it isn't as good, like only having forwards as fast as the car can go, not adjustable speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do a terrible job at racing with a controller .... I drive better with a keyboard lol. ... maybe i'm weird...
Click to expand...

You are pro... Shooting with a controller just makes me want to


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Man, that brings back good memories! And awesome wallpaper, by the way!
> Do you have the Plus! pack installed ? It will give you those fancy icons, it will even replace the normal icons even without any particular theme installed, both on the Start menu and the desktop icons.
> And Opera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also installed it on my 486 Compaq, it was the only browser that still officially worked on the Windows 9x OSes! Kudos to them!


Thanks, I think I have the plus pack installed. Opera 9.64 is the last browser that works on 95/98/ME, it works but it's dreadfully slow, takes like 5 minutes to load a page lol


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I play racing and some other misc games with it... really, although controllers are no good for shooters I wouldn't dismiss them altogether.


me too. racing games almost require a controller unless you want to pony up for a wheel


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I play racing and some other misc games with it... really, although controllers are no good for shooters I wouldn't dismiss them altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> me too. racing games almost require a controller unless you want to *pony up for a wheel*
Click to expand...

Best advice I can give.


----------



## kcuestag

Here's mine (2560x1440):


----------



## powellt177

lol, I don't believe I am submitting this with my desktop looking like a bomb has gone off in it.
does anyone have anything this awful but doesn't want to submit? lol, i actually prefer it like this, i can get to anything pretty quick.


----------



## eduardmc

mine yamakasi (2560x1440)


----------



## Smo

Click for actual size


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Click for actual size


Link for wallpaper/rainmeter skin?


----------



## tpi2007

And here is the desktop... of my Compaq Presario CDS 720.









Originally powered by an AMD 486 SX2 66 Mhz, 4 MB RAM, onboard 1 MB Cirrus Logic Vesa Local Bus graphics, Onboard sound - ESS Audiodrive 688, 420 MB Conner Peripherals 3600 rpm HDD, 2x CD-ROM drive, floppy drive, and Dos 6.2 and Windows 3.1,

upgraded to (keeping the same case and motherboard):

Cyrix 5x86 100 Mhz, 84 MB RAM (max. is 100 MB), 6 GB Maxtor 5400 rpm HDD, Creative 24x CD-ROM drive, Linksys Ether16 LAN card ISA 10 Mbps, with full internet access and Windows 98 SE plus all the software you can see on the desktop (Office 2000 installed, only Word and Outlook on the desktop, MSN messenger 5.0 is the last version that does not require Pentium instructions to install and / or run ).


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally powered by an AMD 486 SX2 66 Mhz, 4 MB RAM, onboard 1 MB Cirrus Logic Vesa Local Bus graphics, Onboard sound - ESS Audiodrive 688, 420 MB Conner Peripherals 3600 rpm HDD, 2x CD-ROM drive, floppy drive, and Dos 6.2 and Windows 3.1,


^^^^^ thats what I'm talkin about! old school ^^^^^^^


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> And here is the desktop... of my Compaq Presario CDS 720.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally powered by an AMD 486 SX2 66 Mhz, 4 MB RAM, onboard 1 MB Cirrus Logic Vesa Local Bus graphics, Onboard sound - ESS Audiodrive 688, 420 MB Conner Peripherals 3600 rpm HDD, 2x CD-ROM drive, floppy drive, and Dos 6.2 and Windows 3.1,
> upgraded to (keeping the same case and motherboard):
> Cyrix 5x86 100 Mhz, 84 MB RAM (max. is 100 MB), 6 GB Maxtor 5400 rpm HDD, Creative 24x CD-ROM drive, Linksys Ether16 LAN card ISA 10 Mbps, with full internet access and Windows 98 SE plus all the software you can see on the desktop (Office 2000 installed, only Word and Outlook on the desktop, MSN messenger 5.0 is the last version that does not require Pentium instructions to install and / or run ).


SO OLDDDDD XD XD


----------



## ryan w




----------



## WarIV

WHATTTT Only 1795$ for portable ,,,, I need 1 XD XD wait me,,im comming














64K Ram is the best of the world LOLLLL


----------



## Markstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> mine yamakasi (2560x1440)


I really like this one!









Which Gadgets are these?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

When you're talking computers, you're talking Kaypro!


----------



## AuraNova

Took this snapshot a little while ago, but have been using it for the past 4 days.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> SO OLDDDDD XD XD


And it's working!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*












Exactly that CPU, although I've never seen it like that because it has a black aluminium heatsink with some white thermal paste covering it (and I never took it apart because I didn't need to).

Lol, I always laugh when I see that "Personal Portable Computer" type of moniker on vintage computer adverts. It's more like transportable lol.


----------



## sh1v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I see IE open..


LOL


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Right click desktop > view > untick 'show desktop icons'


That hides everything, not just the Recycle Bin.

Right click desktop > Personalize > Change desktop icons > un-check Recycle bin


----------



## dajposkakac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powellt177*
> 
> lol, I don't believe I am submitting this with my desktop looking like a bomb has gone off in it.
> does anyone have anything this awful but doesn't want to submit? lol, i actually prefer it like this, i can get to anything pretty quick.



yeah... well, my old desktop


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dajposkakac*
> 
> 
> yeah... well, my old desktop


So clean!


----------



## Paradigm84

I got the background from a thread on here but I cannae find it anywhere, I know it started with ??? though.











Not as well thought out as many others on here but it does the job


----------



## EVILNOK

I hate icons on my desktop. I've used Rocket Dock for a few years now and have it hid except on mouseover. Changed my wallpaper again:


----------



## Geeboi

Mine has to be basic + blue lol

19" on the left for info,24" on right


----------



## raptorxrx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I got the background from a thread on here but I cannae find it anywhere, I know it started with ??? though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as well thought out as many others on here but it does the job






Lookin' for this I think!


----------



## Paradigm84

That's the one.









No wonder searching for '???' didn't work.









+rep.


----------



## Hogwasher




----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymenii*
> 
> 
> New D/T-3b Mar 2012


Can you link me to the wallpaper?? That girl looks hot and sexy.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> Link for wallpaper/rainmeter skin?


The Rainmeter skin is called Encode and the wallpapers are just googled - I searched for 'Wall-E 1920' IIRC.

I've made a small change though - edited my skin ini's, modified the gmail icon and switched the date/time.

Before;



After;


----------



## OC-Guru

Wall-E is such a good film :')


----------



## akg102

Nothing special.....but I do love my pinned taskbar icons separated by category AND a taskbar icon that links directly to my downloads folder.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Wall-E is such a good film :')


Yeah I watched it again a few days ago and just had to do it. Love that little guy!


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akg102*
> 
> Nothing special.....but I do love my pinned taskbar icons separated by category AND a taskbar icon that links directly to my downloads folder.


Are they pinned with separators or toolbars? If they're all pinned how have you done it? Thanks.


----------



## gymenii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Can you link me to the wallpaper?? That girl looks hot and sexy.


Grace Park - resized and photoshop'd (a little)


----------



## akg102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Are they pinned with separators or toolbars? If they're all pinned how have you done it? Thanks.


Basically, you create a new executable file in notepad >>>> Then create a shortcut for the exe >>>>> change the shortcut icon to a blank/transparent texture icon >>>>>> pin to taskbar


----------



## famous1994




----------



## snipekill2445

Ugh, what and ugly piece of crud car!


----------



## OC-Guru

Just noticed you have AVG.... I got a lot of sick to clean off of my desk. -.-


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Just noticed you have AVG.... I got a lot of sick to clean off of my desk. -.-


No words can describe how elitist you sounded.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Ugh, what and ugly piece of crud car!


I don't know about that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Just noticed you have AVG.... I got a lot of sick to clean off of my desk. -.-


Nothing wrong with AVG, I've been using it for years and have never had a virus. You like what you like though.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Just noticed you have an AMD processor.... I got a lot of sick to clean off of my desk. -.-


muahaha


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymenii*
> 
> Grace Park - resized and photoshop'd (a little)


Thanks much!


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> muahaha


Just noticed you use a Level 10 GT







The most invaluable case on the planet.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Just noticed you have an AMD processor.... I got a lot of sick to clean off of my desk. -.-
> 
> 
> 
> muahaha
Click to expand...

Just noticed you changed his quote. Cool story bro.


----------



## Ghooble

Oh I mean...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I mean...


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Just noticed you changed his quote. Cool story bro.


This, 1100T's UNITE!


----------



## snipekill2445

I've got a Phenom II 840??? lol


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Just noticed you changed his quote. Cool story bro.
> 
> 
> 
> This, 1100T's UNITE!
Click to expand...

*roars*

The good AMD 6 core







(none of this FX6000 crap)


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> *roars*
> The good AMD 6 core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (none of this FX6000 crap)


Someone who thinks in the exact same way as me!








I love my Phenom II 1100T <3


----------



## xDriftyy

my sig rig desktop :')

edit: yes, it's OS X 10.7.3 on my sig rig.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> *roars*
> The good AMD 6 core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (none of this FX6000 crap)
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who thinks in the exact same way as me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Phenom II 1100T <3
Click to expand...

Best CPU I have owned.
The hell is an 1105t?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/786877/width/600/height/338/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: That Pic Up There
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sig rig desktop :')


I lolled, so hard.


----------



## Demented

With Icons:



Without Icons:


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Best CPU I have owned.
> The hell is an 1105t?!
> I lolled, so hard.


I couldn't agree more, 1105T is a super underpowered version of the 1100T, it has no benefits over the 1100T


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Best CPU I have owned.
> The hell is an 1105t?!
> I lolled, so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more, 1105T is a super underpowered version of the 1100T, it has no benefits over the 1100T
Click to expand...

I've never heard of such a thing. Googling now.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I got the background from a thread on here but I cannae find it anywhere, I know it started with ??? though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as well thought out as many others on here but it does the job












Thread in my sig


----------



## WarIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I got the background from a thread on here but I cannae find it anywhere, I know it started with ??? though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: : Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as well thought out as many others on here but it does the job


10/10 absolutely clear,,, i like the darkness because they save your screen for long time (desktop screen saver)


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarIV*
> 
> 10/10 absolutely clear,,, i like the darkness because they save your screen for long time (desktop screen saver)


A dark picture does not save an LCD in the regards a screen saver originally did. That no longer applies. Screensavers are technically obsolete for LCDs. You're better off letting the monitor go into standby.

With LCDs, the pixels are either open (light being allowed through), closed (light being blocked), or in the middle. The backlight is always on and always aging (dimming) though no matter what color is showing where. Actually, a shut pixel takes more power than an open one does, so a darker screen takes more power on an LCD. A pixel won't be any more likely to get stuck in an open state (with more light/colors coming through) than it would be to get stuck in a shut state (a dark state), so that image is not acting to do anything in that regard. They don't get "permanently" stuck even when they do either.


----------



## Sugi

Somewhat clean.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Somewhat clean.


Woah! Can I see a picture of your desk? Six monitor arranged like that must look amazing


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Wow someone's got me beat on the linear monitor game. (4)


----------



## Amann

woops


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Woah! Can I see a picture of your desk? Six monitor arranged like that must look amazing


It looks like it might be five and not six, and I'm wondering if they're arranged as the picture suggests.


----------



## Sugi

Hello all. I am currently using 6 monitors, but the top right is for my second computer. I am using 5 on my main, here is the same screenshot but higher quality. I started out using 2 monitors 8 years ago, then went to three 2 years ago, then 4 monitors 6 monitors ago and just finally got 5 on my main, but now I kinda want six on my main. Btw, the bottom row is a SLI setup.







I'll post my specs later.

jackeyjoe, I am fixing the sixth monitor, but after that, I'll post a couple pictures of the setup.

Princess Garnet, It's actually as it looks, but as I mention before the sixth monitor [top right] is setup for my second computer.


6xASUS VW246H
Stand=Ergotech Hex 3 over 3
http://www.ergotechgroup.com/products/heavy-duty-17-24-36/hex-3-over-3-lcd-desk-stand-63/


----------



## Shaded War

Just finished rearranging shortcuts with RocketDock.


----------



## Sugi

Shaded War, did you make those icons yourself, if not they look like they were created from a user at deviantart. XD


----------



## BMorrisSly

Wallpaper at the moment;









Wallpaper folder and still growing;


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMorrisSly*
> 
> Wallpaper at the moment;
> 
> Wallpaper folder and still growing;


I want :3


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Princess Garnet, It's actually as it looks, but as I mention before the sixth monitor [top right] is setup for my second computer.


Ah, I had a feeling that if it was arranged as pictured, that you were using something like that.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Shaded War, did you make those icons yourself, if not they look like they were created from a user at deviantart. XD


It's probably from numerous sources, deviantART being a primary one (but they usually post them to multiple sites; Icon Archive had a few when I first started using mine, and Google usually turns some sets up if you look for specific games). That actually looks somewhat similar to mine (though I'm using ObjectDock).


----------



## kcuestag

Here's mine as of today:



Hope you guys like it!


----------



## Sugi

I love the "Windows 7 Search" way too much, it has completely replaced the toolbar setup from Windows XP which replaced desktop icons for me. I use to use this feature with OpenSUSE back in the day, now all I have to do is find a suitable virtual desktop tool and I am set for life.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here's mine as of today:
> 
> Hope you guys like it!


Not my cup a tea but the icons on the games look incredible! Great Job!


----------



## OC-Guru

Windows *Vista!*


----------



## TheBlademaster01




----------



## Nebacanezer

Changed some things around


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dajposkakac*
> 
> 
> yeah... well, my old desktop


I physically shuddered when I looked at that.

I keep all my desktop shortcuts in a folder called Desktop on the desktop.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Woah, that's neat! (but somehow, I doubt that's how it is) What's the source, and was it done for anything more, or just that? I'm guessing that's it since it seems made to be a wallpaper for two screens of that size. The sky being different there throws it off some though.


----------



## ArabAK47

How do people get these customized desktops?
PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArabAK47*
> 
> How do people get these customized desktops?
> PLEASE HELP ME!


Fences, and Rainmeter. Oh, Rocketdock, and Deviantart. Google it if you want.

http://www.stardock.com/products/fences/
http://rainmeter.net/cms/
http://rocketdock.com/
http://www.deviantart.com/
http://www.overclock.net/t/966375/desktop-customization-tutorial

Lots of guides out there to help you if you need them.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> Woah, that's neat! (but somehow, I doubt that's how it is) What's the source, and was it done for anything more, or just that? I'm guessing that's it since it seems made to be a wallpaper for two screens of that size. The sky being different there throws it off some though.


It's a 3840x1200 wallpaper with a custom Rainmeter config. I don't remember the Rainmeter config since I made it about a year ago lol








The Sky effect is just a transparent white bar that's also a Rainmeter skin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArabAK47*
> 
> How do people get these customized desktops?
> PLEASE HELP ME!


Rainmeter, takes some time and inspiration to get it worked out









The one on my desktop isn't anything special though since it's only a clock and calander. The one I use on my laptop when it's on the adapter took more time though:


----------



## Ghooble

Oh hai dur


----------



## awil95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMorrisSly*
> 
> Wallpaper at the moment;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallpaper folder and still growing;


I can hazz Zip folder?


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Shaded War, did you make those icons yourself, if not they look like they were created from a user at deviantart. XD


I just searched google images for them. They came from bunch of different websites.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=battlefield+3+icon.png


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> Cheers, stolen it for my laptop. Dont think ill use it on my PC due to my 6 year old son using that from time to time. lol
> []


Yeah I'm in the same boat lol that's why I put the spoiler tag on it


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> Woah, that's neat! (but somehow, I doubt that's how it is) What's the source, and was it done for anything more, or just that? I'm guessing that's it since it seems made to be a wallpaper for two screens of that size. The sky being different there throws it off some though.


As a gamer and someone who's worn out a couple NES 72-pn connectors, it's correct.

After all these years I still have the first world of SMB memorized.

The pipes all lead to the proper locations, and every powerup and multi-coin box is in the right spot.
In fact, the only error is in the added pipe connecting the 1-2 coin room to its exit on the 1-2 overworld. The pipe should lead from the top of the exit pipe from the coin room, not the bottom.

The game isn't laid out like that (with the coin rooms to the left of 1-2, and the end of 1-2 right next to the start of 1-2), but it makes sense, and is creative license for the wallpaper.


----------



## gibsy

sorry if it might be off topic but, is it safe for us to customize windows??like changing the .exe stuffs??


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibsy*
> 
> sorry if it might be off topic but, is it safe for us to customize windows??like changing the .exe stuffs??


What .exe's do you want to change? Most of what goes wrong when customize can be undone with windows repair or restore.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Just updated my desktop what do you guys think?


----------



## jedi304

^ Could you share the link to those icons?


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedi304*
> 
> ^ Could you share the link to those icons?


Here you go they come in dark and a light version. If an icon you need isn't in this pack just google token and you should fine one.

http://brsev.deviantart.com/art/Token-128429570


----------



## TheBadBull

what do you think?


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> 
> what do you think?


looks good


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> looks good


Looks nice. How do you use the start button? If you can live without the start button I'd scrap the task bar and use a dock


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Looks nice. How do you use the start button? If you can live without the start button I'd scrap the task bar and use a dock


yeah, but then you are tasked with the process of making a systray, and sizing icons to look right in it.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> 
> what do you think?


That wallpaper









Looks good otherwise


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Looks nice. How do you use the start button? If you can live without the start button I'd scrap the task bar and use a dock


Stardock and a few other developers have released start menu programs for the preview... as far as I know none try to copy windows 7 exactly but some get pretty close(and make improvements).


----------



## SalisburySteak

It's not easy getting the wallpaper to match for two monitors with different resolutions


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> 
> It's not easy getting the wallpaper to match for two monitors with different resolutions


tell me about it! 1920 x 1200 and 1920x 1080 on mine!


----------



## Princess Garnet

1920 x 1200 and 1920 x 1080 would be easy to match, no? You might lose some of one of them (on either the top or bottom), but you could just go with two 1920 x 1200 wallpapers.


----------



## MisterFred

I change it pretty often, getting a new satellite photo from NASA's Visible Earth website (profile pic was a few desktops ago). Also a great way to find a desktop for any resolution combination - mostly you just have to center much larger images anyway. Extra-special bonus points to anyone who can tell me what city I'm looking at.


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> tell me about it! 1920 x 1200 and 1920x 1080 on mine!


Hahaha, yeah. 1920x1080 and a 1280x1024 not the best combo.
,


----------



## patrickrussell

To whoever was trying to hide recycle bin.....

The only way i know of is using "fences" search for it online. Throw the bin into a fence and then double click your desktop. BAM its gone. Love it


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Posting mine... again, for 2012


I still can't get over that, even from last year. Which Rainmeter skin is that? I still have the background I asked you for last year. Remember?


----------



## powellt177

this is my new setup, if dual monitors are allowed?
idk








1920x1080 and 1280x1024


----------



## navynuke499

here are mine


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickrussell*
> 
> To whoever was trying to hide recycle bin.....
> The only way i know of is using "fences" search for it online. Throw the bin into a fence and then double click your desktop. BAM its gone. Love it


You don't need to do that. I already posted how. With Windows 7 (and maybe Windows Vista, I'm not sure), it can be done out of the box in a few seconds, and with Windows XP, TweakUI or a registry string will do it.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I still can't get over that, even from last year. Which Rainmeter skin is that? I still have the background I asked you for last year. Remember?


ugh, rainmeter. I tried for like an hour or so to get something set up that I liked looking at (after seeing so many online I like). so aggravating, went back to winstep.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> ugh, rainmeter. I tried for like an hour or so to get something set up that I liked looking at (after seeing so many online I like). so aggravating, went back to winstep.


Patience young grasshopper.


----------



## OverSightX

My current.. Just finished ME3 so time to change.


----------



## powellt177

As requested.
3840x1080

mirror_lake_2-wallpaper-3840x1080.jpg 1532k .jpg file


----------



## raptorxrx




----------



## Kappy03




----------



## Kappy03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powellt177*
> 
> As requested.
> 3840x1080
> 
> mirror_lake_2-wallpaper-3840x1080.jpg 1532k .jpg file


Sweet pic. Do you know where that was taken?


----------



## hirolla888

Minimalism at its best


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hirolla888*
> 
> Minimalism at its best










thats what mines guna look like triple monitr.


----------



## powellt177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kappy03*
> 
> Sweet pic. Do you know where that was taken?


lol sorry, no idea. Just found it somewhere about a year ago and waited until I got dual monitors to use it.


----------



## fullhd99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Just finished rearranging shortcuts with RocketDock.


where you get game icon for rocketdock
please share link download.thx


----------



## Zero147

Laugh, if you will xD


----------



## snipekill2445

ok.


----------



## TheBadBull

at first i lol'd. but then i awww'd.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullhd99*
> 
> where you get game icon for rocketdock
> please share link download.thx


This has been asked before.

In short, Google. Googling the name of the game, followed by "icon", usually turns many up, which in turn may lead to collections.

Some examples that have numerous collections might be deviantART, Icon Archive, and the sites for Rocket Dock and ObjectDock.


----------



## rdasch3

I still have to add more to the launcher on the right but this is my desktop/rainmeter. I have been changing it for the last week and finally found a configuration I like between many skins. I do have a backup file if anyone wants it that will install all the skins I have plus some extras that I have in there for possible future use. The folder names are the same as the skin name so you can easily look it up too.

The left and right side are obviously lined up next to the bezels, but the screenshot will not campture that (obviously).


----------



## Jobotoo

.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> I still have to add more to the launcher on the right but this is my desktop/rainmeter. I have been changing it for the last week and finally found a configuration I like between many skins. I do have a backup file if anyone wants it that will install all the skins I have plus some extras that I have in there for possible future use. The folder names are the same as the skin name so you can easily look it up too.
> The left and right side are obviously lined up next to the bezels, but the screenshot will not campture that (obviously).


Actually, that looks really nice the way it is. Send me your background and tell me which skins you used. That is epic. I







minimalism.


----------



## rdasch3

Nokta white (there is a black version too):

http://rainmeter.deviantart.com/gallery/?set=23941137&offset=432#/d4743oo

The drives on the left are modified. I had to flip the line to the other side.

http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins/85226

Quad core monitor with coretemp - I changed the colors

Toxxweather - http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins/63670

And to get toxxweather to work I had to take the url from the ini in this : http://ghost999art.deviantart.com/art/Sketchy-MOD-for-ToxxWeather-153376912

http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins/84738 - Itunes skin.

http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=volumeslider#/d4tjqil

The volume slider I used.

http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/sysmonitor/rainmeter/?qh=&section=&q=yboris#/d1s0hmf

to do.

index.php.jpg 1308k .jpg file


index.php2.jpg 905k .jpg file


One of the skins I cant seem to find. I think it got deleted from customize and or deviantart. It was made by exlime. All I used from it was the power toy with the shutdown, restart, logoff, and lock buttons, as well as the removable disk at the bottom. It will not let me attach my backup file so I wont be able to get the parts I used from it to you over OCN.


----------



## 161029

Thank you!


----------



## Seid Dark

Decided to customize the default theme a bit. I think it turned out quite nice.


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> 
> Decided to customize the default theme a bit. I think it turned out quite nice.


That wallpaper is sick. And damn, it's cold in Finland lol


----------



## amigo092




----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amigo092*


Nice superbar. Link?


----------



## Hydros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amigo092*


16:10 ?
























Didnt you read the thread? It says. Post your desktop in 2012! not 2007! :lol:


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydros*
> 
> 16:10 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt you read the thread? It says. Post your desktop in 2012! not 2007! :lol:


Um... some of the best monitors available _today_ use 16:10 resolutions.


----------



## amigo092

@HybridCore
Here are the skins I used:

*Rainmeter*

-Simple Sentence 3

-Tablette

-2nd (for HDD)

*Cd Art Display* -Nay'Os

*Dock Icons*- Flurry

*HDD Icons* -

Wooden Slick Drives
OR
Slick Drives

@wongwarren
*RocketDock* -WoodBlock (you need to make an account for this one)


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amigo092*
> 
> @HybridCore
> Here are the skins I used:
> *Rainmeter*
> 
> -Simple Sentence 3
> -Tablette
> 
> -2nd (for HDD)
> *Cd Art Display* -Nay'Os
> *Dock Icons*- Flurry
> *HDD Icons* -
> Wooden Slick Drives
> OR
> Slick Drives
> @wongwarren
> *RocketDock* -WoodBlock (you need to make an account for this one)


Thanks.


----------



## Skibicki




----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## sircypher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amigo092*


Nice set up. Can I ask where you got the wallpaper?


----------



## Canadarocker

Here is my desktop with my rainmeter set up, my left monitor is 1680x1050, and my main is 1920x1080


----------



## fritx

@Darren9 so thats how you fix it or is it still bugging, because if its still going to be doing that i might change to the default icons

Sent from my G2X using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrogannex

Can anyone recommend a rainmeter skin for me, preferably one that can monitor temps


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sircypher*
> 
> Nice set up. Can I ask where you got the wallpaper?


http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=2560x1600+tracks#/d4kmb1l


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> @Darren9 so thats how you fix it or is it still bugging, because if its still going to be doing that i might change to the default icons
> Sent from my G2X using Tapatalk


I tried shortcuts from everywhere (start menu, desktop, creating them, ect), changing the icon and pinning them, and they all open another icon in the startbar with the default icon when FF is launched, except one of them, which I have now. I *think* it was the desktop icon FF makes when you install it - I don't know why or really want to un-pin it and find out







I might never get it back again. But I do have one modified icon for FF in my startbar and it stays with the Token icon no matter how many FF tabs/windows are open.


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I tried shortcuts from everywhere (start menu, desktop, creating them, ect), changing the icon and pinning them, and they all open another icon in the startbar with the default icon when FF is launched, except one of them, which I have now. I *think* it was the desktop icon FF makes when you install it - I don't know why or really want to un-pin it and find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might never get it back again. But I do have one modified icon for FF in my startbar and it stays with the Token icon no matter how many FF tabs/windows are open.


Well thank you for the help I appreciate it


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## renaldy




----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Took this snapshot a little while ago, but have been using it for the past 4 days.


I like the madoka wallpaper, do you have a link to it?


----------



## -javier-




----------



## strych9




----------



## Skibicki

To people looking for these backgrounds, go to Google images, then drag the pic to the search box. You can find duplicate or similar images this way.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skibicki*
> 
> To people looking for these backgrounds, go to Google images, then drag the pic to the search box. You can find duplicate or similar images this way.


Or if you have the extension for Chrome you can right click on the picture and Search by image.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skibicki*
> 
> To people looking for these backgrounds, go to Google images, then drag the pic to the search box. You can find duplicate or similar images this way.


Doh, completely forgot google had the reverse image search now. I only tried saucenao and that yielded absolutely nothing


----------



## xXSpitFireXx

*how do i make my pics clickable? whats the standard res normally used here?*


----------



## OC-Guru

New wallpaper, getting one made for me tonight :3


----------



## awil95




----------



## Xiphos




----------



## ghostrider85




----------



## Erik in sac

why not


















wallpaper is here if you want it
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235962/made-a-brushed-aluminum-ocn-wallpaper


----------



## someonewhy




----------



## kzone75




----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*


Love it!


----------



## K4IKEN

wasn't sure where to post this but I figured someone in here would know the answer. I'm currently using custom icons but I'm not really liking the look of them anymore. Is there any way I can just set them all to their original, because I have no idea how to browse to the originals. Thanks!


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666




----------



## Agent Jim1

My pup. And yes that is WInXP in classic style! New build should be done next week. I play old games, like Simcity 2000


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Jim1*
> 
> My pup. And yes that is WInXP in classic style! New build should be done next week. I play old games, like Simcity 2000


That pup, is friggin' cute! :3


----------



## Skibicki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Is there any way I can just set them all to their original, because I have no idea how to browse to the originals. Thanks!


control panel>personalization>change deskto icons> uncheck 'Allow themes to change desktop icons'>apply
You may need to change to the original theme and back to the custom one after applying.


----------



## Loyrl

My current work desktop.


----------



## Agent Jim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> That pup, is friggin' cute! :3


Thanks, she is very much an attention whore.
I used this as a desktop in the past


----------



## DevilDriver

Current desktop, made the wallpapers to go with my new case, and loop build.


----------



## Agent Jim1

and my Ubuntu desktop on the same computer.


----------



## Cid

Windows 7 with the Omnimo Rainmeter skin (based on Windows Phone and Windows 8's Metro UI)


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

^ very cool, here is mine


----------



## nubbinator

Here's my current desktop. I tend to keep things pretty minimalist.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I like the madoka wallpaper, do you have a link to it?


I'm sure you found it by now, but here ya go:

http://danbooru.donmai.us/post/show/975445/

I'll post the link anyway in case other want it.


----------



## 161029

I should start playing around the slew of rainmeter skins I downloaded last month. Here you go. I need something new.



Sorry for the different resolutions. I'm using a 16:10 (laptop monitor) and 4:3 monitor (NEC MultiSync LCD1970VX. Got two of these for free.







).


----------



## OC-Guru

Anyone got any good 2560x1920 wallpapers?










With smart menu open and proving resolution:


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Anyone got any good 2560x1920 wallpapers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With smart menu open and proving resolution:


What monitor is capable of that? Some sort of CRT?


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> What monitor is capable of that? Some sort of CRT?


Samsung SyncMaster213T







I LOVE THIS MONITOR!


----------



## Rayyeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Samsung SyncMaster213T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THIS MONITOR!


1600x1200?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayyeter*
> 
> 1600x1200?


That's what I'm finding as well.


----------



## Hydroplane

I wonder how that's possible, my 204T is pretty much the same as the 213T but an inch smaller and it has single link DVI and VGA ports. The single link DVI can't do the resolution so it might be through VGA. I think a few CRTs like the Viewsonic P225f could do 2560x1920. It probably doesn't look very good on a 1600x1200 panel lol


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> I wonder how that's possible, my 204T is pretty much the same as the 213T but an inch smaller and it has single link DVI and VGA ports. The single link DVI can't do the resolution so it might be through VGA. I think a few CRTs like the Viewsonic P225f could do 2560x1920. It probably doesn't look very good on a 1600x1200 panel lol


it looks fine, I can read text fine, I can see my icons fine, without distortion and everything, i'd take a picture if I had a good enough camera that could take a picture of my monitor at 2560x1920 @ 60Hz, I run this resolution daily


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> it looks fine, I can read text fine, I can see my icons fine, without distortion and everything, i'd take a picture if I had a good enough camera that could take a picture of my monitor at 2560x1920 @ 60Hz, I run this resolution daily


Are you using the dvi or vga connection?

Got 1920x1440 to work on mine using nvidia's create custom resolution but not 2048x1536 or 2560x1920







It looks a little blurry but better than my 18" CRT pushed from 1280x1024 to 1800x1440 lol


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Are you using the dvi or vga connection?
> Got 1920x1440 to work on mine using nvidia's create custom resolution but not 2048x1536 or 2560x1920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks a little blurry but better than my 18" CRT pushed from 1280x1024 to 1800x1440 lol


i don't know why your monitor cannot push above 1920x1440.. maybe it's that extra inch? but still, im also not sure why your's is blurry, if you go into the monitor settings you can adjust the "Fine" and "Coarse" to make it look perfect ^_^


----------



## Terdog

Current desktop, using Stardock's awesome Desktop Fences tool (just the free version) to keep everything in line, and just one of the themes from the Windows Theme gallery. called Fractal Art by Cameron Bashaw.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terdog*
> 
> Current desktop, using Stardock's awesome Desktop Fences tool (just the free version) to keep everything in line, and just one of the themes from the Windows Theme gallery. called Fractal Art by Cameron Bashaw.


You're using a Fractal theme in a non-Fractal case! That's blasphemy! JK


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awil95*


Source please!?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> it looks fine, I can read text fine, I can see my icons fine, without distortion and everything, i'd take a picture if I had a good enough camera that could take a picture of my monitor at 2560x1920 @ 60Hz, I run this resolution daily


I very much doubt that's the actual resolution since you can't 'create' pixels(even though you know that I want to know why... all you are doing is using more resources). Plus... having a higher pixel density than my u2711 with that old monitor is just wrong


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> *I very much doubt that's the actual resolution since you can't 'create' pixels*(even though you know that I want to know why... all you are doing is using more resources). Plus... having a higher pixel density than my u2711 with that old monitor is just wrong


How dare you question me! do you know who i am?


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> i don't know why your monitor cannot push above 1920x1440.. maybe it's that extra inch? but still, im also not sure why your's is blurry, if you go into the monitor settings you can adjust the "Fine" and "Coarse" to make it look perfect ^_^


When I try to make the custom resolution it says "test failed this monitor cannot support that resolution" or something along those lines in the nvidia control panel. It doesn't actually test it. I will try to adjust the coarse/fine when I get home.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I very much doubt that's the actual resolution since you can't 'create' pixels(even though you know that I want to know why... all you are doing is using more resources). Plus... having a higher pixel density than my u2711 with that old monitor is just wrong


I think it's basically doing the same thing as when you stretch a smaller resolution on the screen. My monitor still displays 1600x1200 as its mode. For every 6 pixels of resolution it displays 5 of them.


----------



## Detahmaio

Anyone know how to get the heavy rain theme to move.

http://www.ps3-themes.com/gaming/heavy-rain-dynamic-theme.html

example.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

No icons at all and a 'sliding away' taskbar.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> When I try to make the custom resolution it says "test failed this monitor cannot support that resolution" or something along those lines in the nvidia control panel. It doesn't actually test it. I will try to adjust the coarse/fine when I get home.


Looks like that extra inch helps me.. I don't really see how that makes a difference.. maybe its the firmware my monitor is running that stops it from moaning at me for running a higher resolution? my 2 19" monitors scream like a little girl if I run them any higher than 1280x1024







I want to run them at 1400x1050.

Warning: fiddling about with the fine / coarse is a lengthy process.. i was going strong at my monitor for a good 20minutes before I got things perfect.


----------



## Detahmaio

My newest I have to clean up my desktop tho


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> When I try to make the custom resolution it says "test failed this monitor cannot support that resolution" or something along those lines in the nvidia control panel. It doesn't actually test it. I will try to adjust the coarse/fine when I get home.
> I think it's basically doing the same thing as when you stretch a smaller resolution on the screen. My monitor still displays 1600x1200 as its mode. For every 6 pixels of resolution it displays 5 of them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Looks like that extra inch helps me.. I don't really see how that makes a difference.. maybe its the firmware my monitor is running that stops it from moaning at me for running a higher resolution? my 2 19" monitors scream like a little girl if I run them any higher than 1280x1024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to run them at 1400x1050.
> Warning: fiddling about with the fine / coarse is a lengthy process.. i was going strong at my monitor for a good 20minutes before I got things perfect.


I don't think it's the firmware, just nVidia's control panel doesn't even want to try that resolution. I believe the 213T and 204T are the same internally except for the panel used. I assume you're using create custom resolution?


----------



## Onex




----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> I don't think it's the firmware, just nVidia's control panel doesn't even want to try that resolution. I believe the 213T and 204T are the same internally except for the panel used. I assume you're using create custom resolution?


I am using a custom resolution.. I cant really thing of any other reason for the monitor not liking my custom resolutions.. maybe I just got lucky when i bought this monitor?


----------



## Terdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> You're using a Fractal theme in a non-Fractal case! That's blasphemy! JK


Yeah, I know but I also change themes on a regular basis.







Right now I'm working a custom game wallpaper theme for all the games I have installed. IM cool with everything expect hift 2. Looks all disorted wrong. Icons are all the same though.


----------



## navynuke499

here is one of my new ones


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> here is one of my new ones


Damn...


----------



## Aazelion




----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> here is one of my new ones
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn...
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly, - gas mask and I'd have asked for this link lol.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> here is one of my new ones


for a second there, I thought it said "DAYUM" at the bottom left lol

nice wallpaper, I just changed mine again:


----------



## lurker2501




----------



## Nicnivian

-edit-


----------



## ihatelolcats




----------



## lurker2501

PSP Win 7 Rainmeter Desktop by fakehipsterz, on Flickr


----------



## KrynnTech

I hope you like! its one of my favorite backgrounds!


----------



## Phokus




----------



## Nicnivian

A slight revision from what I posted a little earlier.
-
*Background:* Illuminate My Soul

*Win7 Theme:* Placebo

*Icons:* Ecqlipse

*Rainmeter:* FlyAway


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> 
> A slight revision from what I posted a little earlier.
> -
> *Background:* Illuminate My Soul
> *Win7 Theme:* Placebo
> *Icons:* Ecqlipse
> *Rainmeter:* FlyAway


I think this looks awesome. For some reason I was thinking "Google Glasses that are like scouter" after looking at the placement of the skins. Looks like it's showing data on the robot.


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I think this looks awesome. For some reason I was thinking "Google Glasses that are like scouter" after looking at the placement of the skins. Looks like it's showing data on the robot.


Yeah, basically an augmented reality type thing. :]


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> Yeah, basically an augmented reality type thing. :]


Very nice job. It's definitely over 9000.


----------



## Skibicki




----------



## lurker2501

Mecha v1 by fakehipsterz, on Flickr


----------



## donnydorko

Rainmeter Plugin , includes Paper Frame (Picture Viewer), Vclouds Weather, Lexis Clock and Date
Rocket Dock (Custom Icons from Google Search)
Wallpaper From Deviant Art


----------



## .theMetal

Must have deleted the picture, whoops


----------



## lurker2501




----------



## andrews2547




----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> this thread inspired me to clean mine up
> I guess I'm definitely a minimalist
> 
> I hid the taskbar and made the windows icon to open up the menu. found what I thought were the coolest looking icons
> I actually tried rainmeter and just couldn't find a use for it. Its a phenomenal program don't get me wrong, but I just couldn't see myself ever taking advantage of it.


I need to know how you got that sexiness like that. I know I don't think I could use rain meter too. I simply don't have the time to tweak with it


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*


I have to know what skins you used and the background.

I feel like I just come here to ask for people's backgrounds and rainmeter skins.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I have to know what skins you used and the background.
> I feel like I just come here to ask for people's backgrounds and rainmeter skins.


unfortunately this screenshot is so old that i can't recall the skins used, the background is "Simplicity" by a DA user named dnw_s9 if i'm not mistaken


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> unfortunately this screenshot is so old that i can't recall the skins used, the background is "Simplicity" by a DA user named dnw_s9 if i'm not mistaken


Good enough. I can go try to find another skin that might be better toward my liking (not saying those skins are bad).


----------



## Narokuu

i love having near NOTHING on my desktop haha


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> i love having near NOTHING on my desktop haha


as do i


----------



## mitchcook420




----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> unfortunately this screenshot is so old that i can't recall the skins used, the background is "Simplicity" by a DA user named dnw_s9 if i'm not mistaken


Unfortunately the user deactivated his account so the image isn't available.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> I need to know how you got that sexiness like that. I know I don't think I could use rain meter too. I simply don't have the time to tweak with it


ok so what I did was found a program that hides the task bar, (it toggles with alt-t so if I need it I can get to it). I set it to start with windows. then I got rocket dock and stuffed it with pretty icons, just search the for icons on google. the start button is tied to a program that runs a script to pop open the start menu









also this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1062805/overclocked-designs

awesome backgrounds in there


----------



## raptorxrx

What program? I need it!


----------



## Wheezo




----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> What program? I need it!


start button program :

http://rocketdock.com/addon/docklets/4694

and i just googled task bar hider to find the other









also you apparently have to have rocket dock


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Unfortunately the user deactivated his account so the image isn't available.


here's the wallpaper i happened to save it luckily
black


white


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> here's the wallpaper i happened to save it luckily
> black
> *snip*[/URL]
> white
> *snip*


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Onex

Got curious about rocketdock and rainmeter now nothing is stock on the system.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> Got curious about rocketdock and rainmeter now nothing is stock on the system.


Amazing how these 2 programs are aren't they?

I see Turbotax. My mom was using that yesterday. I had no rights to the computer all day.


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Amazing how these 2 programs are aren't they?
> I see Turbotax. My mom was using that yesterday. I had no rights to the computer all day.


Yea ive also done some editing to the themes as well using the uxstyle core. Unfortunately I have to do the taxes this year.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> Got curious about rocketdock and rainmeter now nothing is stock on the system.


what about stock windows icons?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> what about stock windows icons?


He's been caught!!!! Hurry up and upload a new picture of your desktop!


----------



## Onex

Just finished tweaking the icons. What sucked was stupid me decided to change the .exe icons and it ended up changing all my programs in the whole system. Just finished fixing that up. Will have a new one up in a sec

Some reg tweaks and it turned out nice but does anyone have a clue how to change some of the stock icons like the my documents and music.


----------



## Stensby

I tend to change my wallpaper a lot, but this is what mine looks like currently, love having a clean desktop. Annoys the hell out of me when friends/family save everything to their desktop and it becomes a huge mess.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> Just finished tweaking the icons. What sucked was stupid me decided to change the .exe icons and it ended up changing all my programs in the whole system. Just finished fixing that up. Will have a new one up in a sec
> Some reg tweaks and it turned out nice but does anyone have a clue how to change some of the stock icons like the my documents and music.


I did the Library icons with This Guide, I used the manual way.


----------



## Hogwasher




----------



## larrytan

Simply Love Simple


----------



## Nebacanezer

^ I love simplistic, but I need to see my icons even if they are on a dock lol


----------



## rgrwng

5x1 Portrait


----------



## Jameswalt1




----------



## famous1994

Desktop on my Asus Laptop


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Heres mine. Still working on it though


----------



## Agent Jim1

New rig is up and running and I can it code name "Project Neptune." So with the space reference I did this up.


----------



## jackeyjoe

And.... another one. I swear this dark theme fits in with any wallpaper.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Kinda rough, but goes with Board......


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Kinda rough, but goes with Board......


Can I haz link??


----------



## Awsan

here is mine


----------



## Stensby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Kinda rough, but goes with Board......
> snip
> 
> 
> 
> Can I haz link??
Click to expand...

Would love a link too!


----------



## lurker2501

i got black and white one


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> i got black and white one


Awesome, thanks for the share, REP+


----------



## mingqi53

Scaled it down for those of you with slower internet connections.. trying to get used to the taskbar being on the side, much better usage of widescreen space!

Wallpaper is from interfacelift.


----------



## Kynes

Yeah I used that Wallpaper a couple pages back goes well with the Empire wallpaper on my other monitor.

*edit* Oh lol just noticed the Empire wallpaper aint aligned right oh well you get the point


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stensby*
> 
> Would love a link too!


You have to patch your Windows files with a Program called "Universal Theme Patcher" Then restart Computer. Then I can Rar the Theme up for You Guys, it has an install exe. Just click install & it will install the files in the correct folders. I will post the link before I go to work.


----------



## OC-Guru

Gotta love Windows 8 CP.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Gotta love Windows 8 CP.


No, no I don't.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> No, no I don't.


Why not? its fast, easy to use and it's a lot lighter than Windows 7.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> No, no I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? its fast, easy to use and it's a lot lighter than Windows 7.
Click to expand...

I don't like bad touchscreen ports to a mouse and keyboard environment (EG Metro)


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I don't like bad touchscreen ports to a mouse and keyboard environment (EG Metro)


That's why you get ViStart.


----------



## firestorm1




----------



## primax




----------



## Nitrogannex

Got my new (to me) Ultrasharp U2311, decided to clean up my desktop a bit


----------



## RobotDevil666

Here's mine , thanks to Hogwasher for pointing me in the right direction.









*Clean Desktop*



*Overview*



*Second monitor*



Thinkng about setting different wallpapers for each monitor ......


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orzornn*


hey can you tell me where you got that?


----------



## lurker2501




----------



## Gunfire

My desktop at work:


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> hey can you tell me where you got that?



_Google images_ is your friend.

_assuming you mean the wallpaper_


----------



## PatrickCrowely

For the one's that asked, here's My Desktop theme. I have more if wanted....

http://www.mediafire.com/?x5nxcx2v5bzm1mh


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> hey can you tell me where you got that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Google images_ is your friend.
> 
> _assuming you mean the wallpaper_
Click to expand...

thanks lol


----------



## adamkatt




----------



## andrews2547

Nice and simple


----------



## famous1994

New wallpaper, I edited and made it off of a different one.


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> New wallpaper, I edited and made it off of a different one.


That's excellent... can you please send me just the wallpaper if possible.
















\_asuperpower_/


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Nice and simple


S-s-st-stock!!!!!


----------



## larrytan

A whole new look from my previous post. Not as simple but provide more functionality. Oh ya, the stock orb just won't cut it!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> S-s-st-stock!!!!!


Fresh install







I only did a re-install a few hours before taking that screenshot


----------



## ivr56

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8341344/Audi.jpg

2 Audi S1 Quattros from Group B + Rocketdock + Windows Phone 7 icon pack








If only I could match the colors/monochrome of both pictures


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> For the one's that asked, here's My Desktop theme. I have more if wanted....
> http://www.mediafire.com/?x5nxcx2v5bzm1mh


Thanks a bunch! Can I haz link for wallpaper too?? And by the way, are you using your own start button?? My start button doesn't change......

Edit: My font doesn't change too......


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Thanks a bunch! Can I haz link for wallpaper too?? And by the way, are you using your own start button?? My start button doesn't change......
> Edit: My font doesn't change too......


You have to use Start Button Changer, download that. Search for Start Orbs. The Wallpaper Link below

http://www.mediafire.com/?dao8e69g1sd6qeh


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Fresh install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only did a re-install a few hours before taking that screenshot


Oh, change it now.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Here is what I have going on on my netbook.


----------



## lurker2501

Vocaloid Hatsune Miku by fakehipsterz, on Flickr


----------



## noobsrus

Original one:



One i edited in photoshop:


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> 
> Vocaloid Hatsune Miku by fakehipsterz, on Flickr


Wallpaper please. I love miku.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobsrus*
> 
> Original one:
> 
> One i edited in photoshop:


Amazing.


----------



## noobsrus

Thanks m8!

Love Miku too, got too many of pics of her


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobsrus*
> 
> Thanks m8!
> Love Miku too, got too many of pics of her


Miku forever. Too bad it's unlikely she will perform at the London Olympics 2012.


----------



## lurker2501




----------



## 161029

Like all of them but the last one. The last one is just...meh.


----------



## jacedaface

Love the anime stuff!

My laptop at the minute.


----------



## MiyukiChan

Konachan.net
Zerochan.net

If you guys want anime wallpapers =) be wary of the first since it contains ecchi.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Konachan.net
> Zerochan.net
> If you guys want anime wallpapers =) be wary of the first since it contains ecchi.


Warning heeded.

Edit: I found an amazing Fate/Zero wallpaper!

http://konachan.net/post/show/132752/emiya_kiritsugu-fate-stay_night-fate-zero-gun-kome


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> That's excellent... can you please send me just the wallpaper if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \_asuperpower_/


Here:


----------



## OC-Guru

Does anyone have any really good Disturbed wallpapers? (The band)
1920x1440 will do, thanks


----------



## delusion87




----------



## thelamacmdr

Wow, so clean and pretty O_O those are windows gadgets on the side right? Not rainmeter?


----------



## delusion87

Yea, just Win 7 gadgets


----------



## omertaa




----------



## jacedaface

Everyone seems to be going for the clean desktop look at the moment. Heres another clean one.
New FFVII wallpaper. I like my laptop to be nice and dark.


----------



## lurker2501

let's add some clutter in here! :3


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> let's add some clutter in here! :3


Anime!









Steins;Gate was amazing.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Anime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steins;Gate was amazing.


On that note I feel like it's a good time to post my own wallpaper ^_^. Please excuse the vast difference in screen resolutions...Aiming to pick up another 23" soon


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> On that note I feel like it's a good time to post my own wallpaper ^_^. Please excuse the vast difference in screen resolutions...Aiming to pick up another 23" soon


Inori! Kurisu!

Hate you.









I like how Inori looks in other drawings though. That pink is too saturated.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Inori! Kurisu!
> Hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how Inori looks in other drawings though. That pink is too saturated.


Yeah yeah everyone likes to hate on Guilty Crown..ah well..I think my monitor I have toned down quite a bit so it doesn't look as harsh on one as it does the other but I can see where the pink plays in.

Also, does anyone know of .psd templates to help match the other monitors wallpaper with a mismatched resolution?


----------



## 161029

I loved Guilty Crown. Although it threw all the potential it had away, the beginning was amazing and I







Inori.


----------



## Methos07

Working hard


----------



## thelamacmdr

Spoiler: There's a Quote Here!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> 
> Working hard






It really bothers me that you're using Internet Explorer...it truly does. And the fact that I can't afford a nice car, maybe if I stopped buying stuff

EDIT: Nvm just noticed that it's probably a work pc you have there


----------



## lurker2501

Just chillin'


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> It really bothers me that you're using Internet Explorer...it truly does. And the fact that I can't afford a nice car, maybe if I stopped buying stuff
> EDIT: Nvm just noticed that it's probably a work pc you have there


lol, ive been trying to get my dad to stop using internet explorer for years (and Norton anti virus, that annoys me the most!). Some people are scared of change. lol


----------



## Jimi




----------



## Ghooble

Lurker are you just posting all of your wallpapers?


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Inori! Kurisu!
> Hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how Inori looks in other drawings though. That pink is too saturated.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah everyone likes to hate on Guilty Crown..ah well..I think my monitor I have toned down quite a bit so it doesn't look as harsh on one as it does the other but I can see where the pink plays in.
> 
> Also, does anyone know of .psd templates to help match the other monitors wallpaper with a mismatched resolution?
Click to expand...

Display fusion is what I use, great tool for dual monitors.
http://www.displayfusion.com/


----------



## shirouta183




----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Lurker are you just posting all of your wallpapers?


if i start posting all of my wallpapers it's gonna be a one-person thread :3


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> if i start posting all of my wallpapers it's gonna be a one-person thread :3


Mine would do that too, that's why I only posted once.


----------



## mazdaboi




----------



## NFL

Finally got my desktop working, and this is the end result


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Finally got my desktop working, and this is the end result


What's that rainmeter skin? I really like it and I didn't know Bones was still airing..is it?


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> What's that rainmeter skin? I really like it and I didn't know Bones was still airing..is it?


Using the Omnimo skin...and yes, Bones is still airing (Season 7)


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Bones is still airing (Season 7)


/offtopic
Emily Deschanel is sooo pretty...but Zooey is prettier. o////o


----------



## Kahbrohn

I like it simple but with a touch of tech...


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> It really bothers me that you're using Internet Explorer...it truly does. And the fact that I can't afford a nice car, maybe if I stopped buying stuff
> EDIT: Nvm just noticed that it's probably a work pc you have there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> lol, ive been trying to get my dad to stop using internet explorer for years (and Norton anti virus, that annoys me the most!). Some people are scared of change. lol


lol yeah, I'm a network admin for a ~70 user company. IE at work, Chrome at home.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really wish I could find a 2560x1600 of the wallpaper on the right. Anyone have it? or maybe a link?









actually I would take anyone in that res but I like the one on the right the best


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Really wish I could find a 2560x1600 of the wallpaper on the right. Anyone have it? or maybe a link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually I would take anyone in that res but I like the one on the right the best


1920x1200 is the best you're going to get for that single images. And, if you're interested, *here* is the image.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*
> 
> I like it simple but with a touch of tech...


Very NICE!


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*
> 
> I like it simple but with a touch of tech...


Where do you go to download that?


----------



## TheRealDeal51

lol everyones desktop is so icon free and clean...


----------



## TheRealDeal51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> Where do you go to download that?


i think its a rainmeter theme


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Really wish I could find a 2560x1600 of the wallpaper on the right. Anyone have it? or maybe a link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually I would take anyone in that res but I like the one on the right the best


The little Amazon.jp box guy is epic.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan




----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRealDeal51*
> 
> lol everyones desktop is so icon free and clean...


Looks like you're as excited for Guild Wars 2 as I am ^_^ and it also looks like you know how to separate the work and the play so at least all of the icons are organized


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> The little Amazon.jp box guy is epic.


it's Danbo


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> it's Danbo


Not sure if that's true.

Edit: nvmd. Looked at the tags for these pictures on Tumblr.

http://box-life.tumblr.com/


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*
> 
> I like it simple but with a touch of tech...


WP link and Rainmeter skins pls







Super nice.


----------



## mitchcook420

My desktop, nothing is stock









Happy 4/20!


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> My desktop, nothing is stock


Your tray icons are stock







(you can change vol, network, ect)


----------



## {Unregistered}

You guys really need to stop making multiple duplicate threads.

I can count at least 2 (or 3?) in the Windows section, 1 in the Linux section, 1 or 2 in the off-topic section and then 1 over here. I understand the need for different threads for Windows, Linux and Mac, though.

Just me ranting...


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{Unregistered}*
> 
> You guys really need to stop making multiple duplicate threads.
> I can count at least 2 (or 3?) in the Windows section, 1 in the Linux section, 1 or 2 in the off-topic section and then 1 over here. I understand the need for different threads for Windows, Linux and Mac, though.
> Just me ranting...


Problem?


----------



## mitchcook420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Your tray icons are stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you can change vol, network, ect)


True, but everything else is modded,some great sounds with this theme too


----------



## TheRealDeal51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Looks like you're as excited for Guild Wars 2 as I am ^_^ and it also looks like you know how to separate the work and the play so at least all of the icons are organized


yh im highly anticipating guild wars 2, its gonna be great


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Switched from ROG Colors to.......


----------



## GanjaSMK

This be my current desktop. So simple, no mods.


----------



## brokensoulcollector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Switched from ROG Colors to.......


WoW That would go hand in hand with my setup.... (blue lights)... I'd stick to the wallpaper only and an all transparent theme...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brokensoulcollector*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Switched from ROG Colors to.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoW That would go hand in hand with my setup.... (blue lights)... I'd stick to the wallpaper only and an all transparent theme...
Click to expand...

Yeah same, thinking the windows shell at least.


----------



## bjgrenke

New rainmeter and wallpaper


Trying to add some colour as opposed to everything dark. Does anyone know a good transparent theme? The only ones I'm finding are too close to stock


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> New rainmeter and wallpaper
> 
> Trying to add some colour as opposed to everything dark. Does anyone know a good transparent theme? The only ones I'm finding are too close to stock


That Rainmeter is nice & clean. What are looking for? Folders, explorer, start menu, explorer windows, etc? Also what kind & color text?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> That Rainmeter is nice & clean. What are looking for? Folders, explorer, start menu, explorer windows, etc? Also what kind & color text?


Thanks! I'm looking for a complete theme like the one I currently have (Placebo). I want it to be mostly transparent and simple. Text doesn't really matter. I found this one and I'm going to try it out now.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Switched from ROG Colors to.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well done. It looks very nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brokensoulcollector*
> 
> WoW That would go hand in hand with my setup.... (blue lights)... I'd stick to the wallpaper only and an all transparent theme...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Yeah same, thinking the windows shell at least.


Nice quotes guys. I swear I'm going to break my scroll wheel today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> New rainmeter and wallpaper
> 
> Trying to add some colour as opposed to everything dark. Does anyone know a good transparent theme? The only ones I'm finding are too close to stock


Looks very clean. I like it.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Thanks! I'm looking for a complete theme like the one I currently have (Placebo). I want it to be mostly transparent and simple. Text doesn't really matter. I found this one and I'm going to try it out now.


Your Welcome, I know of a few all glass ones. Are Your system files patched?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Your Welcome, I know of a few all glass ones. Are Your system files patched?


Darn that one doesn't have shell, just explorer and frame. Which ones can you recommend? And yes, I used Vista Glass or whatever a while back before installing my first theme.

Edit: BTW, something must have been conflicting between the explorer files from the Nude theme and the other files from the Placebo theme because now when I log in all I get is a black screen







I do however have a restore point that's stable, but no windows disk to access the restore feature. Is there any other way to restore?


----------



## Terdog

Ive also been working with Rainmeter on changing mine. Id show it, but it's not done yet. Few more days I hope. Been modifying someone's work for my own use, Want to get his / her permission first before I show it off.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Darn that one doesn't have shell, just explorer and frame. Which ones can you recommend? And yes, I used Vista Glass or whatever a while back before installing my first theme.
> Edit: BTW, something must have been conflicting between the explorer files from the Nude theme and the other files from the Placebo theme because now when I log in all I get is a black screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do however have a restore point that's stable, but no windows disk to access the restore feature. Is there any other way to restore?


Yes always make a Restore point. Go download the "Universal Theme Patcher" Run it, click okay & then restart Your system. That's why that Theme did that. Ima PM You


----------



## kepiinskii




----------



## Phantom_Dave

Nothing special. So long as it's dark I usually like it.




I haven't been into skinning since XP. But I'm starting to get that bug again.


----------



## rdasch3

I just got into it as well. I just found a new one but in order to get it to work with theme resource changer, I had to go into restorator (never used it before), pull out the bitmaps, and edit them all to have transparency, and save them as png files. Literally just got finished. Theme is called crystal gloss by redmile. I also use placebo. Best ones I have found.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> I just got into it as well. I just found a new one but in order to get it to work with theme resource changer, I had to go into restorator (never used it before), pull out the bitmaps, and edit them all to have transparency, and save them as png files. Literally just got finished. Theme is called crystal gloss by redmile. I also use placebo. Best ones I have found.


Restorator







, I didn't even know the number of the image I wanted to alter so I started at 1 and found it at around 1050 something, took a while. I didn't really like Crystal Gloss, for me it's the totally clear text boxes at the top and the max/min/close buttons. Placebo though is the best there is.


----------



## rdasch3

I don't really use those text boxes, but I did not have a problem when I tried it out. When I was using restorator, I used the format from the placebo theme and simply took out those image numbers and edited them. There aren't many that need changed. exploreframe.dll took the longest. They should release themes ready to work with them resource changer as it is much easier. Took me roughly 3 hours to complete everything in one shot.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Messy.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Messy.


The clutter combined with the black space ont he wallpaper makes me cringe and want to shoot myself


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> The clutter combined with the black space ont he wallpaper makes me cringe and want to shoot myself


oh, forgot about the black space, that's because its my 768 lappy plugged into my ultrasharp


----------



## xartion

It's been a while since I've posted in this thread. 3x24 inch multi-monitor setup:

*"Dirty" Version*



*Clean Version*


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Messy.


somebody call the desktop police!


----------



## cipp

Clean


----------



## Paradigm84

Here's mine:

*'Dirty' version:*



*Clean version:*


----------



## SniperTeamTango

People will be mad if I post a 7040x1024 res image wont they.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> somebody call the desktop police!


better not or i'll start moving things out of the folders


----------



## Paradigm84

Not if you use a spoiler, I'm intrigued so post it please.


----------



## Hogwasher

Nope spoiler doesn't save you. Found that out the hard way! You will get a warning


----------



## GanjaSMK

*@xartion
*
What is that? Combination of Rainmeter and something else? How do you get the dimmed Windows?


----------



## Paradigm84

You could upload the picture to Imgur and link it?


----------



## xartion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> *@xartion
> *
> What is that? Combination of Rainmeter and something else? How do you get the dimmed Windows?


The RSS feeds = Rainmeter
The system information = Coolmon 1.0
The transparency for inactive windows = Actual Transparent Window


----------



## Modz




----------



## KG363




----------



## woe96

this is my amazing desktop ya minecraft


----------



## hammadj

Welcome to the Aperture Laboratory.


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Aperture Laboratory.


That is freaking awesome. I like that a lot.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woe96*
> 
> 
> this is my amazing desktop ya minecraft


I like it. I want to play Minecraft now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Aperture Laboratory.


Win.


----------



## Viski

Okay then, here's mine


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> oh, forgot about the black space, that's because its my 768 lappy plugged into my ultrasharp


so, if it's shown through the laptop screen, there's no black border (meaning Less screen space) and therefor covered even more in icons? EWWWWW


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

J.A.R.V.I.S FTW


----------



## Paradigm84

^Nice, you should see Avengers, it's awesome.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ^Nice, you should see Avengers, it's awesome.


I plan too.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ^Nice, you should see Avengers, it's awesome.


"I have an army"

"We have a Hulk"


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartion*
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted in this thread. 3x24 inch multi-monitor setup:
> *"Dirty" Version*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clean Version*


Where did you get your rss feed and what tech url are you subscribed to? Have yet to find a good rss feed.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> ^Nice, you should see Avengers, it's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have an army"
> 
> "We have a Hulk"
Click to expand...

Not out till next Friday for me


----------



## Paradigm84

I saw the first showing I could at 11am


----------



## batista11b5

My Desktop , Enjoy ^^!


----------



## lurker2501

just a new wall


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batista11b5*
> 
> My Desktop , Enjoy ^^!


really nice!

can you share this gadgets?


----------



## delusion87

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I dled the Rainmeter & installed some skins (this one is Enigma)


----------



## GanjaSMK

Question for people who download themes:

So - don't you need to use a third party theme installer with these or hack the registry right? Has anyone noticed any really bad corruption, shell crashes or anything like that, with Windows 7?









I'm curious to get a slick UI from a theme, but I don't want to sacrifice stability...


----------



## delusion87

I've never had any issues.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Question for people who download themes:
> So - don't you need to use a third party theme installer with these or hack the registry right? Has anyone noticed any really bad corruption, shell crashes or anything like that, with Windows 7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to get a slick UI from a theme, but I don't want to sacrifice stability...


I use rainmeter and stardock fences with win8, with out any issues


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> I use rainmeter and stardock fences with win8, with out any issues


Gah... I super-uber-dislike (almost hate) _Stardock_ with a passion. I'll Google up on some of the other theme changers..


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> That's why you get ViStart.


not to be off topic, but you shouldn't have to download extra software just to get windows setup to use a keyboard and mouse since that is what windows it intended for.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Gah... I super-uber-dislike (almost hate) _Stardock_ with a passion. I'll Google up on some of the other theme changers..


Don't really care for stardock much my self, but I love fences. all it does is organize and hide my icons.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Gah... I super-uber-dislike (almost hate) _Stardock_ with a passion. I'll Google up on some of the other theme changers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really care for stardock much my self, but I love fences. all it does is organize and hide my icons.
Click to expand...

Yeah I've looked at fences before and it seems pretty cool but I'm used to my folders with all of my things in them. It's in my SS a few pages back.









But really what I'm looking for is something like a few of the UI changes that I've seen here I just don't like the idea of third-party stuff as I've used it in the past with terrible stability issues. I assume most of that is gone at this point in the game. Anyways...


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batista11b5*
> 
> My Desktop , Enjoy ^^!


this looks like Kubuntu.


----------



## ryan w

For anyone following my ROG desktop theme I uploaded ver. 2
includes support for single and dual GPUs

x1 GPU



x 2 GPU



DA rainmeter skin link: http://fav.me/d4s1at7


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Question for people who download themes:
> So - don't you need to use a third party theme installer with these or hack the registry right? Has anyone noticed any really bad corruption, shell crashes or anything like that, with Windows 7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to get a slick UI from a theme, but I don't want to sacrifice stability...


The patching to enable custom themes only alters 2 files and running sfc /scannow finds and replaces them if anything goes wrong. I've not had an issue from a custom theme, I have though when going to the next step and using the custom dll's some of them provide to change the explorer buttons, icons, ect., that could have been me though, taking file permissions from Windows can be problematic. If you make a restore point first then for me it's been easy to recover.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Question for people who download themes:
> So - don't you need to use a third party theme installer with these or hack the registry right? Has anyone noticed any really bad corruption, shell crashes or anything like that, with Windows 7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to get a slick UI from a theme, but I don't want to sacrifice stability...


I also haven't had any problems. But it's always a good idea to make a solid backup before changing anything so that the changes can be completely undone in the event of an issue.

http://windows7themes.net/how-to-install-3rd-party-windows-7-themes.html

Most 3rd party themes only require changing those 3 files. Themes which are more complete require changing other files as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Gah... I super-uber-dislike (almost hate) _Stardock_ with a passion. I'll Google up on some of the other theme changers..


Same here. I don't want to have to run another process just for changing the look of my OS. However, many themes are what I would call incomplete. Like themes that don't have their own shell32.dll or custom icons, etc.... I also prefer themes which change the logon screen (which also requires more than a .theme file and a Visual Style folder). It completes the skin imo.

But Stardock is great for people who want it fast and easy (and not free).


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Question for people who download themes:
> So - don't you need to use a third party theme installer with these or hack the registry right? Has anyone noticed any really bad corruption, shell crashes or anything like that, with Windows 7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to get a slick UI from a theme, but I don't want to sacrifice stability...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The patching to enable custom themes only alters 2 files and running sfc /scannow finds and replaces them if anything goes wrong. I've not had an issue from a custom theme, I have though when going to the next step and using the custom dll's some of them provide to change the explorer buttons, icons, ect., that could have been me though, taking file permissions from Windows can be problematic. If you make a restore point first then for me it's been easy to recover.
Click to expand...

Ah yeah see - the shell stuff, the dll replacements, that totally ruined my stuff back in the day. I only assumed it's really no better today than it was then.









I just wish there were easier options to modify the look, similar to how you can in Linux distros.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> Same here. I don't want to have to run another process just for changing the look of my OS. However, many themes are what I would call incomplete. Like themes that don't have their own shell32.dll or custom icons, etc.... I also prefer themes which change the logon screen (which also requires more than a .theme file and a Visual Style folder). It completes the skin imo.
> 
> But Stardock is great for people who want it fast and easy (and not free).


Well I've already got a custom logon screen, that's super simple to do and requires only a single change in the registry and some folder creation, nothing more. But having the chance to change themes to something with different styles would really be awesome.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Ah yeah see - the shell stuff, the dll replacements, that totally ruined my stuff back in the day. I only assumed it's really no better today than it was then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish there were easier options to modify the look, similar to how you can in Linux distros.


It's no different now than it was then. The files are only as good as the person who made them. Which is why you should do a backup first.


----------



## Celeras

The look:



And the perspective







Forgive the nighttime cellphone flash!


----------



## delusion87

I saved yesterday me nicely modified Rainmeter and i just turned on the pc & everything is set to Default. ***???


----------



## shirouta183

changed my wall paper to something not straight black


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shirouta183*
> 
> 
> changed my wall paper to something not straight black


lol i love the mesage


----------



## djriful




----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shirouta183*
> 
> 
> changed my wall paper to something not straight black


Lmao!


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## Fast93bird

It's one of my favorite shots I took of a couple guys I know.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


Nice.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shirouta183*
> 
> 
> changed my wall paper to something not straight black


The icons, font, and "red on black" style brings me back to the late-90's.


----------



## xartion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> Where did you get your rss feed and what tech url are you subscribed to? Have yet to find a good rss feed.


it's rainmeter with a modified version of the EverReader theme. the feed is ars technica: http://feeds.arstechnica.com/arstechnica/index/


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartion*
> 
> it's rainmeter with a modified version of the EverReader theme. the feed is ars technica: http://feeds.arstechnica.com/arstechnica/index/


Can't find that skin anyway. Searched google, deviantart, and customize.org. RSS is the only thing I need on my theme. If you have a link for it, that would be cool, but I appreciate the response.

I have found one in a theme called singlepix, which actually gives a tooltip to give me a preview of the article. If you have a link for yours, I will gladly check it out, thank you.


----------



## Xylene

Hack Pro!


----------



## Marlaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> /offtopic
> Emily Deschanel is sooo pretty...but Zooey is prettier. o////o


Only a hell of a lot more annoying.









And here's my work puter's desktop. Currently no internets on home rig due to trying to pay off doctors bills from getting guillain barre's syndrome. (that stuff was CRAZY to deal with and i'm not even 30!)
Come to think of it I barely use my main rig since that... lack of interest in gaming I guess when I came close to death. weird.
Anyway, peace out there to the land of OCN!


----------



## 161029

Waffers! I almost typed in waffles.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Waffers! I almost typed in waffles.


Missed your breakfast?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Missed your breakfast?


Nope.


----------



## gsv883

Here's my current desktop, resized it because I have a feeling I would get flamed if I retained it at 1440p


----------



## gymenii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Ah yeah see - the shell stuff, the dll replacements, that totally ruined my stuff back in the day. I only assumed it's really no better today than it was then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish there were easier options to modify the look, similar to how you can in Linux distros.


Actually, it's not all that different from the past. I've been skinning windows since XP, and the only difference now is there are more GUI pieces/parts to skin. If a custom theme provides additional files, I take a quick peek through Restorator, then replace them on a file-by-files basis.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Well I've already got a custom logon screen, that's super simple to do and requires only a single change in the registry and some folder creation, nothing more. But having the chance to change themes to something with different styles would really be awesome.


This guide by neiio has most of the basics to help get your system setup right. All his work is professional, well coded and safe. dpcdpc11, Snipes, Solmiler are some of my favorite skinners, and all make very good stuff.

Anyway, I'm sure you've seen this mentioned already... DeviantArt is the best place to get visual styles, icons, wallpaper, rainmeters skins etc, and while most are pretty creative, others are complete junk (stay away from anything done by bluetheme). If you make regular backups and keep your system clean and tidy, the chance of a visual style crashing your PC is slim-to-none









edit: Also, stay away from custopacks or anything thats wrapped as a ".exe" package! Most are not coded well and will likely cause you great pain and suffering.

Oh, my current Desktop









Theme Contents:
Visual Style - Cresendo by giannisgx89 *
System Icons - Variations by Guillen Design *
Rainmeter - Cowon Clock by marcarnal *
Rainmeter - Gnometer 1.3 by poiru **
Rainmeter - Elegy v1 by SABBAT2010 ***
Rainmeter - MSI Afterburner for Gnometer by dcrutgers *
Rainmeter - plugin for MSI Afterburner by stangowner
Wallpaper - Asian Girls on Wood
Cursors - Ubuntu Human
Start Button - My own creation

* Customized
** Heavily Customized
*** Insanely Customized


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsv883*
> 
> Here's my current desktop, resized it because I have a feeling I would get flamed if I retained it at 1440p
> *snip*


Very nice. She looks so real too. Final Fantasy? Resembles the Vocaloid Megurine Luka a bit too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymenii*
> 
> Actually, it's not all that different from the past. I've been skinning windows since XP, and the only difference now is there are more GUI pieces/parts to skin. If a custom theme provides additional files, I take a quick peek through Restorator, then replace them on a file-by-files basis.
> This guide by neiio has most of the basics to help get your system setup right. All his work is professional, well coded and safe. dpcdpc11, Snipes, Solmiler are some of my favorite skinners, and all make very good stuff.
> Anyway, I'm sure you've seen this mentioned already... DeviantArt is the best place to get visual styles, icons, wallpaper, rainmeters skins etc, and while most are pretty creative, others are compete junk (stay away from anything done by bluetheme). If you make regular backups and keep your system clean and tidy, the chance of a visual style crashing your PC is slim-to-none
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Also, stay away from custopacks or anything thats wrapped as an.exe package! Most are not coded well and will likely cause you great pain and suffering.


+1 for the custom Windows themes guide.


----------



## .Griff.

New netbook desktop -


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> New netbook desktop -


This is stardock right? Where'd you get that weather gizmo?


----------



## GanjaSMK

I think it's Rainmeter, not Stardock.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> I think it's Rainmeter, not Stardock.


Yeah the starview skin for RM.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> This is stardock right? Where'd you get that weather gizmo?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> I think it's Rainmeter, not Stardock.


It's not Stardock or Rainmeter.

Just two Windows gadgets -

http://factormystic.net/projects/gadgets/hud-time

http://factormystic.net/projects/gadgets/hud-weather


----------



## Nitrogannex

there, i cleaned it, happy?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> This is stardock right? Where'd you get that weather gizmo?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> I think it's Rainmeter, not Stardock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not Stardock or Rainmeter.
> 
> Just two Windows gadgets -
> 
> http://factormystic.net/projects/gadgets/hud-time
> 
> http://factormystic.net/projects/gadgets/hud-weather
Click to expand...

Sweetness!


----------



## tigim101




----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> there, i cleaned it, happy?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Aye, this pleases my eye.


----------



## bgtrance




----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*


Gorgeous, and I use that word selectively. Rainmeter skin?


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Gorgeous, and I use that word selectively. Rainmeter skin?


Nope this is the skin

http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=ventzero#/d3hbslz

if you go to his gallery, you can find the samurize skin for all of the information up top. Enjoy

also, the winamp skin is called "vico" also from deviant art


----------



## waylo88

Tidied everything up today in preparation for the 2560x1440 Achieva that's on its way. I'm using the Glass Onion skin by Solmiler on Deviantart if anyone was curious. Here is the link.
http://solmiler.deviantart.com/art/Glass-Onion-for-W7-202355689


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Nope this is the skin
> http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=ventzero#/d3hbslz
> if you go to his gallery, you can find the samurize skin for all of the information up top. Enjoy
> also, the winamp skin is called "vico" also from deviant art


Thanks.


----------



## 161029

Sorry for the double post. New background.



Here was my old wallpaper.



Somebody here on OCN made the second one (obviously). I forgot who.


----------



## McAlberts

thank you so much gymenii, I had no idea afterburner could be integrated into rainmeter like that.

Afterburner is not too easy on the eyes by default and i always have it open which would kill the look of my desktop, but now it just flows


----------



## gymenii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts*
> 
> thank you so much gymenii, I had no idea afterburner could be integrated into rainmeter like that.
> Afterburner is not too easy on the eyes by default and i always have it open which would kill the look of my desktop, but now it just flows


You're welcome


----------



## lurker2501

one of my old ones


----------



## nabarun




----------



## waylo88

Update from yesterday. Got my 2560x1440 monitor in.


----------



## gymenii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Update from yesterday. Got my 2560x1440 monitor in.


----------



## uncle00jesse

where do i go to get those cool widgets you all have on your home screen? i'm running w7


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncle00jesse*
> 
> where do i go to get those cool widgets you all have on your home screen? i'm running w7


You're probably thinking of rainmeter, it's a pretty fun application to play around with and it can be used for some pretty creative things

http://rainmeter.net/cms/ Check it out for yourself, it's free


----------



## semajha




----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*


That image scares me...you have no idea how much fear you have struck into my heart right now..you do not have a single clue.


----------



## semajha

lol, really? I think it looks freakin' rad.


----------



## Ghooble

That's a really popular picture actually. See it a lot.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> lol, really? I think it looks freakin' rad.


For years and years I was the one watching all of the cats on my monitor...suddenly the tables have been turned and the cats are becoming self aware..and watching back. Either way it's very clean i like it, what are you using to center all of your icons, makes it look pretty cool.


----------



## semajha

http://www.blogsdna.com/4269/how-to-center-taskbar-icons-in-windows-7.htm


----------



## Ghooble

That's a really popular picture actually. See it a lot.

My current wallpapers.. I don't think I missed one at least


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## semajha

Beautiful, scenic wallpapers. Just saved a few, thanks for sharing.

And yes, the cat picture is pretty popular.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Beautiful, scenic wallpapers. Just saved a few, thanks for sharing.
> And yes, the cat picture is pretty popular.


No problem, if you want to give me your email I can send you my dropbox as well. It's got ALL my current wallpapers and I usually update it for a few friends who want them


----------



## GanjaSMK

Yeah them wallies is super nice.







Diggin' the landscapes like 'WHOA'.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Yeah them wallies is super nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diggin' the landscapes like 'WHOA'.


Thanks man, I really like the pictures too


----------



## lurker2501

Nihei anyone?


----------



## Reflux

I'd like to use rainmeter for the weather, but it's not immune to win+d and other 'minimise all' or desktop shortcuts, if anyone knows how to do that I'd appreciate it, and before you say, no, simply adding an 'always on top' to it, does not make it immune. Same for RocketDock (AutoHide in screenshot) you can't seem to force it to always stay on top. I use win+d and alt+tab very very frequently so simply bringing them to the front every time is not an option.

Theme is Aero Borders. It disables transparency and Aero on the taskbar, but not any of Aero's features. There's a good quick tutorial on installing it here, it's not any hackier than any of the other custom themes out there.


----------



## strych9

I wish I had a monitor with a higher res ._.


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> I wish I had a monitor with a higher res ._.
> [IMG1]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2288166/width/600/height/480[/IMG]


It's not really all it's cracked up to be, but the extra space is definitely nice for transferring files.

And games. Gaming is pretty glorious on a large panel.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reflux*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> I wish I had a monitor with a higher res ._.
> [IMG1]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2288166/width/600/height/480[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really all it's cracked up to be, but the extra space is definitely nice for transferring files.
> 
> And games. Gaming is pretty glorious on a large panel.
Click to expand...

I can't wait to get my Eyefinity back up and running, I miss my 3x1 portrait Eyefinity.


----------



## Thryack




----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reflux*
> 
> I'd like to use rainmeter for the weather, but it's not immune to win+d and other 'minimise all' or desktop shortcuts, if anyone knows how to do that I'd appreciate it, and before you say, no, simply adding an 'always on top' to it, does not make it immune. Same for RocketDock (AutoHide in screenshot) you can't seem to force it to always stay on top. I use win+d and alt+tab very very frequently so simply bringing them to the front every time is not an option.
> Theme is Aero Borders. It disables transparency and Aero on the taskbar, but not any of Aero's features. There's a good quick tutorial on installing it here, it's not any hackier than any of the other custom themes out there.


Odd, My rainmeter is on my desktop after using windows+d to minimize everything. Did you lock skins into place?


----------



## Ghooble

People...Don't delete the photos from my Dropbox or I'll stop sharing them.


----------



## jrl1357




----------



## raptorxrx

To make it immune to Win+D, right click on the skin you want to make immune, click on settings, and then click "keep on screen." should do the trick.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reflux*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you have a wallpaper link? Looks amazing


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Do you have a wallpaper link? Looks amazing


I has.


----------



## Tuner111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thryack*


nice wallpaper !

do u have a link ?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuner111*
> 
> do u have a link ?


I has.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Just got my new pc, haven't gotten much installed yet. There's some awesome desktops on here, I have some work to do! Thanks for the cube wallpaper


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Where do you go to download that?


Search Google for the wallpaper. It's called "The Grin". For the clocks and stuff, I used Rainmeter. I did some mix-n-match to get it that way.

For the volume bar I used "Neon Volume Bar"

For the Clock (top) and temp (bottom), I used "Elegance 3".

For the circular meters I used "Implosion".


----------



## Hogwasher




----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*


Very clean and simple/


----------



## waylo88

2560x1440 full size goodness incoming.

http://i.imgur.com/zrbtB.jpg

I didnt want to imbed it since its a rather large image.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Very clean and simple/


Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> 2560x1440 full size goodness incoming.
> http://i.imgur.com/zrbtB.jpg
> I didnt want to imbed it since its a rather large image.


Looks good


----------



## vinton13

Here is mine:


----------



## MacLeod

Well I just switched over to Reflux's wallpaper as it its pretty freaking awesome. This was what I was running before:


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Thanks


Where'd you get that black wood background?


----------



## jrl1357

just changed mine. like it?


----------



## Melzilla

Here's mine, kind of simple, but I don't like having icons covering parts the image:


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Where'd you get that black wood background?


I has.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Where'd you get that black wood background?
> 
> 
> 
> I has.
Click to expand...

your new title has to be wallpaper extermist. you got everything.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> your new title has to be wallpaper extermist. you got everything.


Lol if I knew how to change my title to a custom one I would








Edit: Found out how. Need an Overclocked account


----------



## golfergolfer

Well I decided that I needed to clean up my desktop a bit so here is my new one









(ignore black, monitors are different res)


----------



## Ghooble

For whoever is going to ask.. I has.


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> For whoever is going to ask.. I has.


Omg. You're priceless.


----------



## Nicnivian

I don't get it...

_Google Images_ can find any image that people use. Drag and drop the thumbnail of someones desktop into the search bar and bam. Profit...


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Omg. You're priceless.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> I don't get it...
> _Google Images_ can find any image that people use. Drag and drop the thumbnail of someones desktop into the search bar and bam. Profit...


You are very correct, or they can just let me put them up here and save themselves the trouble.


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are very correct, or they can just let me put them up here and save themselves the trouble.


Yeah, I guess...

Figured I'd do the whole; "teach a man to fish" and all that.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> Yeah, I guess...
> Figured I'd do the whole; "teach a man to fish" and all that.


If you really want to teach them something, tell them to get Chrome, and download the Search by Image extension. Then you can just right click on a picture and click "Search Google with this image"


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> Yeah, I guess...
> Figured I'd do the whole; "teach a man to fish" and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to teach them something, tell them to get Chrome, and download the Search by Image extension. Then you can just right click on a picture and click "Search Google with this image"
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Roxborough

I made the Windows 7 Orb myself, I thought the Corsair Logo looked pretty good as a Start Menu Orb. Most of my system is Corsair, so I thought I'd appreciate them some more by customising my entire Desktop around the brand, haha!

Here's the original wallpaper:



I just painted over the web-tag so It didn't look rubbish.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Where'd you get that black wood background?


someone beat me to it but here is the link to the 2560x1600 res I was using. If you look closely they are slightly different. But that's really just splitting hairs









Ghooble's


The one from deviantArt:



http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=2560x1600&order=5&offset=48#/d4ycev5


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> For whoever is going to ask.. I has.


Just how many terabytes of wallpapers do you have?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> someone beat me to it but here is the link to the 2560x1600 res I was using. If you look closely they are slightly different. But that's really just splitting hairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghooble's
> 
> The one from deviantArt:
> 
> http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=2560x1600&order=5&offset=48#/d4ycev5


Thanks.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Just how many terabytes of wallpapers do you have?


FYI you can google image search a image.

using chrome you just right click the image and click "search google with this image"









edit: OOPs







my bad! It's an extension you have to add.

here is link to it: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dajedkncpodkggklbegccjpmnglmnflm?utm_source=webstore-app&utm_medium=awesome-new-tab-page


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> FYI you can google image search a image.
> using chrome you just right click the image and click "search google with this image"


I can't do that for some reason. Using chrome right now.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I can't do that for some reason. Using chrome right now.


OOPs







my bad! It's an extension you have to add.

here is link to it: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dajedkncpodkggklbegccjpmnglmnflm?utm_source=webstore-app&utm_medium=awesome-new-tab-page

let me know if that works


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Just how many terabytes of wallpapers do you have?


Actually I don't even measure mine in a byte format. I measure in jiggawatts. And I have over 1.21 of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> someone beat me to it but here is the link to the 2560x1600 res I was using. If you look closely they are slightly different. But that's really just splitting hairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghooble's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one from deviantArt:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=2560x1600&order=5&offset=48#/d4ycev5


Oooh you're correct sir lol


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> OOPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bad! It's an extension you have to add.
> here is link to it: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dajedkncpodkggklbegccjpmnglmnflm?utm_source=webstore-app&utm_medium=awesome-new-tab-page
> let me know if that works


I thought so. I saw the extension the other day in the Chrome Web Store. Thanks.


----------



## 5prout

My latest:


----------



## speedysteve007

Hey do any of you know any sites for triple monitor setups? 5760x1080
My Bf3 is nice and all but i get bored fast :s


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedysteve007*
> 
> Hey do any of you know any sites for triple monitor setups? 5760x1080
> My Bf3 is nice and all but i get bored fast :s


Simple as googling "Eyefinity Wallpapers" You'll get a ton.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> My latest:


skin name?


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> skin name?


Before Dawn

Here's the link: http://lianx-design.deviantart.com/art/Before-Dawn-RM-Bar-188602159


----------



## mitchcook420




----------



## Tman5293

Just set this one up:



BTW, that is a fully functional equalizer visualization.


----------



## OC-Guru

-edited out because people took the piss-


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*


I spy a ninja turtle in the chest.


----------



## LBGreenthumb




----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> I spy a ninja turtle in the chest.


whut?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> whut?


Nipples = Eyes.
Upper abs = Nose


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Nipples = Eyes.
> Upper abs = Nose


okay.. I don't see what's funny about it though?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Nipples = Eyes.
> Upper abs = Nose
> 
> 
> 
> okay.. I don't see what's funny about it though?
Click to expand...

It might not be funny to you, but looking at that SS of his desktop, you'd think your eyes would focus on the eyes, the flames, etc. All my eyes focused on was the hidden Ninja Turtle face in his chest. Still, that's all I see when I look at that.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> It might not be funny to you, but looking at that SS of his desktop, you'd think your eyes would focus on the eyes, the flames, etc. All my eyes focused on was the hidden Ninja Turtle face in his chest. Still, that's all I see when I look at that.


I can't unsee that, everytime I see that scrolling through this thread I will see raphael sitting there staring at me from some demon's chest.


----------



## OC-Guru

Since you youngen's wanted to disgrace my wallpaper, decided I would set a new one..


----------



## Djankie

I hereby present you my desktop:


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> It might not be funny to you, but looking at that SS of his desktop, you'd think your eyes would focus on the eyes, the flames, etc. All my eyes focused on was the hidden Ninja Turtle face in his chest. Still, that's all I see when I look at that.


Great, now that is all I can see in that picture


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djankie*
> 
> I hereby present you my desktop:


I like that Miku wallpaper ^_^ but it would be even better if you stretched it across all 3 monitors since they seem to have the same resolution (They have lots of high res Miku wallpapers)

However, those desktop icons are killing me along with the fact that iTunes is sitting there but foobar isn't







That's a personal preference though.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Since you youngen's wanted to disgrace my wallpaper, decided I would set a new one..


Is that Howie Mandel?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I can't unsee that, everytime I see that scrolling through this thread I will see raphael sitting there staring at me from some demon's chest.


SUCKER!







(I know right?!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Since you youngen's wanted to disgrace my wallpaper, decided I would set a new one..


Ah sorry dude...







- But you see it right?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Great, now that is all I can see in that picture


Another SUCKER!







(I know right?!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> Is that Howie Mandel?


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> SUCKER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know right?!)
> Ah sorry dude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - But you see it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another SUCKER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know right?!)


Yes, I saw it, but meh, I've changed my wallpaper now, I prefer this one ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> Is that Howie Mandel?


David Draiman (Lead singer for Disturbed (band))


----------



## .theMetal

I would not want David staring me down all day, I might burst into flames or just spontaneously die


----------



## Darkslayer7

Here's mine.

Not that clean, but well organised for me

(Ps: laptop, not main rig.)


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I would not want David staring me down all day, I might burst into flames or just spontaneously die


I believe its worth the risk, I wouldn't mind bursting into flames or to spontaneously die.


----------



## Ghooble

It looks like his lip piercings are a Ram's horns lol


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> I believe its worth the risk, I wouldn't mind bursting into flames or to spontaneously die.


lol


----------



## Hogwasher

steam punk for ya


----------



## NFL

Got bored, did some tweaking

EDIT-Post 1500! Happy dance!!!


----------



## Tman5293

After a few minor changes and some skin editing, this is what I've ended up with:



I think that this one is going to be a keeper.


----------



## Ghooble

And full size picture.. (1920x1200)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OC-Guru

Heres my XP wallpaper, nothing special, still the same wallpaper


----------



## iamlongtime

Just finished this..


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*
> 
> -le snip-
> Just finished this..


That is 1 nice facebook gagdet can I have the link?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished this..


Nice.

Forgot which skin that was. Saw it over at DeviantArt (and it's on the skin







).


----------



## SniperTeamTango

New one coming from me as soon as my drive recover finishes.


----------



## iamlongtime

This is for the facebook rainy here
This one is the Nova rainy here I've edited it to get rid of icons, move some icons and change the size of the horizontal bar as it is not 1080.
Finally the rss reader here Edited fonts and sizes

Big thanks to all artists who are named within each link!


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*
> 
> This is for the facebook rainy here
> This one is the Nova rainy here I've edited it to get rid of icons, move some icons and change the size of the horizontal bar as it is not 1080.
> Finally the rss reader here Edited fonts and sizes
> Big thanks to all artists who are named within each link!


Why thank you good sir.


----------



## Vidia-King

Well here is my current setup...Complete with slideshow that reps all the brands responsible.

Wallpaper, icons, start button and gadgets available upon request.


----------



## Killermod1

I just finished mine today...


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> I just finished mine today...


That looks sweet!


----------



## Killermod1

Thanks


----------



## Tman5293

Another small update. This time I added RSS feeds using the skin provided by iamlongtime (Thank you BTW). I also am using the Shade skin that is included in the same skin pack which darkens the left edge of the screen.


----------



## bjgrenke

Went back to the old design since I liked it so much







Tweaked a bit though.


----------



## iamlongtime

There has been a lot of problems with the FB rainmeter plugin not updating, not connecting, looked on deviant art and the advice is reinstall. Hope you don't need to but hope this helps if you do!

Just had a thought... any of you guy's know of a good icon set or Icon Packager theme that will suit my desktop (gotta have live folders!!), I have changed the wallpaper to this:










ilcons are very nice but not what I'm looking for


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> 
> Went back to the old design since I liked it so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweaked a bit though.


I like the clean lines.


----------



## 5prout

Small update, got all my icons matching!


----------



## sbrochew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grath*
> 
> Me likes this one betterrrrrrr!!


Gotta like this one!!!


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Small update, got all my icons matching!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome! Me likey


----------



## Killermod1

My Crysis 2 background

Had to make some of my own icons with Photoshop; like afterburner,MW3,GPUZ with my graphics card on it,Heaven Benchmark,CPUZ,Ai suite,and change the antivrus syringe from green to blue...


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Awesome! Me likey


Thank you!

@Killermod1: That looks really good!


----------



## Killermod1

Ok now Im really done... Crysis OCN Nano suit with my OCN username....


----------



## noobsrus

My new desktop i made last night!


----------



## Ghooble

I has.
2560x1440:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## noobsrus

haha you have everything ghooble!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I has.
> 2560x1440:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dude omg we get it...

Challenge:
Find me one at (This is no jokes my res) 7040x2104


----------



## iama842

I also want to install nude for 7 but I don't know how.


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Here is mine. No, I am not a BF3 fan. LOL


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobsrus*
> 
> My new desktop i made last night!


She is hot. What gadgets are those and what dock.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> She is hot. What gadgets are those and what dock.


Too bad she's not a gadget...click click click...lol


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> She is hot. What gadgets are those and what dock.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad she's not a gadget...click click click...lol
Click to expand...

Facedesk. Sigged.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Facedesk. Sigged.


I feel distinguished...lol I couldn't resist


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Dude omg we get it...
> Challenge:
> Find me one at (This is no jokes my res) 7040x2104




lol.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Dude omg we get it...
> Challenge:
> Find me one at (This is no jokes my res) 7040x2104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
Click to expand...

Come on mate I actually can't find one.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Ok now Im really done... Crysis OCN Nano suit with my OCN username....


That seriously got 10x better. I already thought it looked great but that just looks amazing!


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Come on mate I actually can't find one.


All skill!

I just made that one


----------



## kyismaster

OLD desktop (( note this is indeed rain-thingy widget engine ))



New desktop


----------



## SniperTeamTango

That's blueskin, I use that. You a C&C player?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> That's blueskin, I use that. You a C&C player?


Lol nah.

everything there was hardware / network monitoring stuff.

Like lets say there is a huge bump in my network in the middle, then that means some one tried to DDOS me









back in the days when I was doing some server hosting and stuff.

well, I ddos'd my self to stress test my hardware and stuff.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Simple and clean


----------



## kyismaster

I like the gun metal. ^


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> That's blueskin, I use that. You a C&C player?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol nah.
> 
> everything there was hardware / network monitoring stuff.
> 
> Like lets say there is a huge bump in my network in the middle, then that means some one tried to DDOS me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back in the days when I was doing some server hosting and stuff.
> 
> well, I ddos'd my self to stress test my hardware and stuff.
Click to expand...

Lol I ddos'd a guy in my computer engineering class for lols. ended up DCing the lab...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Lol I ddos'd a guy in my computer engineering class for lols. ended up DCing the lab...


Pretty much,

More times than not, My Modem just overheats due to the large bandwidth push through, and the network goes out until it cools down.









Thats why If it spikes, I can find the source before it gets out of hand.


----------



## NassD

Mine - it rotates every 15 minutes. This just happened to be up there at the time.


----------



## Bodycount

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> OLD desktop (( note this is indeed rain-thingy widget engine ))
> 
> New desktop


LMAO


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bodycount*
> 
> LMAO










I don't like clutter.


----------



## travva

Here's what I'm currently rocking:


----------



## Ghooble

Do I even need to say it?
1920x1200


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## travva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Do I even need to say it?
> 1920x1200
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOL? Is that pure coincidence or am I just dense? You happened to post my wallpaper or you just found it or what? It's late, forgive me.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> LOL? Is that pure coincidence or am I just dense? You happened to post my wallpaper or you just found it or what? It's late, forgive me.


I repost most people's wallpapers (usually in HD) for others that want to use them


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I repost most people's wallpapers (usually in HD) for others that want to use them










thats why I make my own.

cant find mines! :3


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats why I make my own.
> cant find mines! :3


I make a lot of my own too


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I make a lot of my own too












lets see your desktop


----------



## Ghooble

I think these are my favs
The flower one was a gift for my mom


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I think these are my favs
> The flower one was a gift for my mom
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice!

a lot will like the creed one.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> My Crysis 2 background
> 
> Had to make some of my own icons with Photoshop; like afterburner,MW3,GPUZ with my graphics card on it,Heaven Benchmark,CPUZ,Ai suite,and change the antivrus syringe from green to blue...


Very nice that! I have made my own icons before but my shopping skills are limited and I tend to end up with orbs!! Might do a set and see!


----------



## nawon72

Needs to be organized a bit more:



The screenshot came out a bit weird. The icons are supposed to be closer to the edges.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> very nice!
> a lot will like the creed one.


Thanks


----------



## travva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I repost most people's wallpapers (usually in HD) for others that want to use them


Ahh, gotcha. Do you just use tineye or what? Or is it a secret?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> Ahh, gotcha. Do you just use tineye or what? Or is it a secret?


I use a combination of Blessed powers I got from being a monk in the Swiss Alps for 4 years and Voodoo I learned from my aunt down in the Bayous on the coast of Mississippi with just a dash of calling upon the demons imprisoned in Narnia.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Dude omg we get it...
> Challenge:
> Find me one at (This is no jokes my res) 7040x2104


Here you go my friend!


I made it in paint! :3


----------



## noobsrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> She is hot. What gadgets are those and what dock.


Hey LUZR4LIFE,

The gadgets are rainemeter skins, a mixture of different skins and the dock is rocketdock with frost icons.


----------



## TheBadBull

On my school lappy.

You might notice I'm slightly annoyed over explorer being locked to desktop.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> On my school lappy.
> 
> You might notice I'm slightly annoyed over explorer being locked to desktop.


Lol!


----------



## Ghooble

To those of you who got Wallpapers out of my dropbox I just updated it with like 30 new ones. To those of you who haven't seen them yet. Send me your email and I'll make it available.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Dude omg we get it...
> Challenge:
> Find me one at (This is no jokes my res) 7040x2104
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go my friend!
> 
> 
> I made it in paint! :3
Click to expand...

...=.="

Commissioned a couple graphics people to make some for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> On my school lappy.
> 
> You might notice I'm slightly annoyed over explorer being locked to desktop.


lolled, so hard.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Screen Layout (X=1280x1024) (Y=1920x1080)
.............Y
X-X-X-X



Programs:
Nexus Ultimate
Rainmeter Jarvis and Blueskin V0.2
Display Fusion


----------



## Ghooble

This would make a pretty cool Eyefinity wallpaper
23624x2953 (has to be linked because OCN has a 10mb limit.)

http://www.mediafire.com/?u81cli4oy3yktkn


----------



## piemasterp

Screenshot from Rigs of Rods


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Been groovin' on the Arch train lately.


----------



## 5prout

Hey Ghooble, do you have z3r0's background?


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Hey Ghooble, do you have z3r0's background?


best I could find

http://bibliosophs.com/messerd/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/MaskGirl1.jpg

found that using chrome. right click on picture then left click on "search google with image"

you have to have this extension installed first https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dajedkncpodkggklbegccjpmnglmnflm


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> 
> Been groovin' on the Arch train lately.


Makes me want to try linux again. I didn't have time to fiddle around with arch linux.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> best I could find
> http://bibliosophs.com/messerd/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/MaskGirl1.jpg
> found that using chrome. right click on picture then left click on "search google with image"
> you have to have this extension installed first https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dajedkncpodkggklbegccjpmnglmnflm


Oh thats a neat extension! Thanks!


----------



## Ghooble

Well Hogwasher gave it to you lol. But yeah I has.

Oh and we made a little write up about that extension a few pages ago


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Well Hogwasher gave it to you lol. But yeah I has.
> Oh and we made a little write up about that extension a few pages ago


Do you have a 1920x1080 high res of it? If not that's fine, I just like high res backgrounds lol.

Hmm, must not have been lurking in this thread then


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Do you have a 1920x1080 high res of it? If not that's fine, I just like high res backgrounds lol.
> Hmm, must not have been lurking in this thread then


Agreed. Would also like a HD copy of it, looks blurry on a 27".


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> as do i


Was looking back through some pages and saw this guys taskbar. Anybody know what it is? Where I could get it?


----------



## Buska103




----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Was looking back through some pages and saw this guys taskbar. Anybody know what it is? Where I could get it?


It comes with your copy of windows seven you just need to customize it a little bit. Here is how...

1. Start by creating an empty folder called CTI in documents.
2. Right click on the taskbar and unlock the taskbar.
3. Right click again, go to toolbars > new toolbar.
4. Select the CTI folder you just created and click on select folder (_you'll see that the CTI folder is now on the taskbar_).
5. Right click the slider next to the new toolbar and uncheck show title.
6. Click and drag the same slider as far left as possible.
7. The slider next to the start orb, click and drag to the right, until the pinned icons are just offset to the right.
8. Right click the taskbar and lock the taskbar.
(The icons will jump to the left slightly after locking so make sure that you offset them a bit to the right)
9. Change the color to whatever you prefer form the personalize menu accessible by right clicking your desktop, going to window color, select your color, enable trans if desired and finally moving around the slider for intensity of color and trans.

When your done (_if done correctly_) the taskbar should look like the wallpaper image you sited with all icons centered. If you want to change your start orb itself download this. Orbs can be found here. Hope this helped


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Do you have a 1920x1080 high res of it? If not that's fine, I just like high res backgrounds lol.
> Hmm, must not have been lurking in this thread then


Unfortunately I haven't been able to find a 1080p one. I resized and sharpened one which looks a little better if you want to try it instead.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Was looking back through some pages and saw this guys taskbar. Anybody know what it is? Where I could get it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> It comes with your copy of windows seven you just need to customize it a little bit. Here is how...
> 1. Start by creating an empty folder called CTI in documents.
> 2. Right click on the taskbar and unlock the taskbar.
> 3. Right click again, go to toolbars > new toolbar.
> 4. Select the CTI folder you just created and click on select folder (_you'll see that the CTI folder is now on the taskbar_).
> 5. Right click the slider next to the new toolbar and uncheck show title.
> 6. Click and drag the same slider as far left as possible.
> 7. The slider next to the start orb, click and drag to the right, until the pinned icons are just offset to the right.
> 8. Right click the taskbar and lock the taskbar.
> (The icons will jump to the left slightly after locking so make sure that you offset them a bit to the right)
> 9. Change the color to whatever you prefer form the personalize menu accessible by right clicking your desktop, going to window color, select your color, enable trans if desired and finally moving around the slider for intensity of color and trans.
> When your done (_if done correctly_) the taskbar should look like the wallpaper image you sited with all icons centered. If you want to change your start orb itself download this. Orbs can be found here. Hope this helped


I think he means the theme itself. But yes, that's correct instructions for centring the icons. Not sure what the theme is though.


----------



## kyismaster

Lol im so old school... I hate the stacked icon thing in windows 7.









window xp grew on me too much.

looks nice as a dock, but

its useless if I have like 50 apps open, wadding through it all is just over whelming.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Unfortunately I haven't been able to find a 1080p one. I resized and sharpened one which looks a little better if you want to try it instead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great, thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> It comes with your copy of windows seven you just need to customize it a little bit. Here is how...
> 1. Start by creating an empty folder called CTI in documents.
> 2. Right click on the taskbar and unlock the taskbar.
> 3. Right click again, go to toolbars > new toolbar.
> 4. Select the CTI folder you just created and click on select folder (_you'll see that the CTI folder is now on the taskbar_).
> 5. Right click the slider next to the new toolbar and uncheck show title.
> 6. Click and drag the same slider as far left as possible.
> 7. The slider next to the start orb, click and drag to the right, until the pinned icons are just offset to the right.
> 8. Right click the taskbar and lock the taskbar.
> (The icons will jump to the left slightly after locking so make sure that you offset them a bit to the right)
> 9. Change the color to whatever you prefer form the personalize menu accessible by right clicking your desktop, going to window color, select your color, enable trans if desired and finally moving around the slider for intensity of color and trans.
> When your done (_if done correctly_) the taskbar should look like the wallpaper image you sited with all icons centered. If you want to change your start orb itself download this. Orbs can be found here. Hope this helped


Yeah, wanted to know about the square icons but that is good info to know too. Thank you!


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Great, thank you!
> Yeah, wanted to know about the square icons but that is good info to know too. Thank you!










Well in that case I would say browse iconspedia, deviantart & google until your eyes cant take it any more or your fingers begin to cramp up, witch ever one happens first... Good square icons are hard to find. Worst case scenario break out the photoshop or photpos/gimp and go to town.


----------



## MacLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> It comes with your copy of windows seven you just need to customize it a little bit. Here is how...
> 1. Start by creating an empty folder called CTI in documents.
> 2. Right click on the taskbar and unlock the taskbar.
> 3. Right click again, go to toolbars > new toolbar.
> 4. Select the CTI folder you just created and click on select folder (_you'll see that the CTI folder is now on the taskbar_).
> 5. Right click the slider next to the new toolbar and uncheck show title.
> 6. Click and drag the same slider as far left as possible.
> 7. The slider next to the start orb, click and drag to the right, until the pinned icons are just offset to the right.
> 8. Right click the taskbar and lock the taskbar.
> (The icons will jump to the left slightly after locking so make sure that you offset them a bit to the right)
> 9. Change the color to whatever you prefer form the personalize menu accessible by right clicking your desktop, going to window color, select your color, enable trans if desired and finally moving around the slider for intensity of color and trans.
> When your done (_if done correctly_) the taskbar should look like the wallpaper image you sited with all icons centered. If you want to change your start orb itself download this. Orbs can be found here. Hope this helped


+1 Rep to you sir. I had no idea you could do that. That has definitely made my desktop look a little cooler. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacLeod*
> 
> +1 Rep to you sir. I had no idea you could do that. That has definitely made my desktop look a little cooler. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


Any time, *MacLeod*. Nice wallpaper by the way... Might I suggest updating those gadgets with *these*. The ones your using were originally made for vista I think. The ones in the link are from 2011, 2012 and designed specifically for se7en. You can thank *thenk83* for the gadget url. Glad I could be of service guys.


----------



## MacLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Any time, *MacLeod*. Nice wallpaper by the way... Might I suggest updating those gadgets with *these*. The ones your using were originally made for vista I think. The ones in the link are from 2011, 2012 and designed specifically for se7en. You can thank *thenk83* for the gadget url. Glad I could be of service guys.


+1 rep again. Thats a pretty cool collection of gadgets. Ill definitely have to try some of them out.


----------



## iamlongtime

settled on this... for now!










EDIT...AGAIN!! : How the hell does one do that where you click the image to get full size??


----------



## BiscuitHead

Just starting to use rainmeter, so here's what I have so far. _*Warning, noob question*_ How do I get a custom taskbar like that?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*
> 
> settled on this... for now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT...AGAIN!! : How the hell does one do that where you click the image to get full size??


You have to use the OCN image engine (EG upload them here, as opposed to photobucket/imgur)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakesuellentrop*
> 
> Just starting to use rainmeter, so here's what I have so far. _*Warning, noob question*_ How do I get a custom taskbar like that?


I use Display Fusion: Individual task bars on every monitor. (I have 5) The start orb only appears on your main screen in the version I use, but newer ones have it on all other screens.


----------



## Totimoshi

I guess this will last me 5 days


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*
> 
> settled on this... for now!
> snippity
> EDIT...AGAIN!! : How the hell does one do that where you click the image to get full size??


What themes do you use?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totimoshi*
> 
> 
> I guess this will last me 5 days


I really really like that rainmeter skin ( it is rainmeter right? ) Mind sharing the name of it?


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> What themes do you use?


I've got a slightly edited Nova V2.
For RSS its V Clouds RSS
Start and takbar modded Crucible for windowsblinds, Deep Blue Icons for icon packager and Eclaire mouse pointer

ALL credit to the respective artists of course! I have just edited fonts and colours where I needed to.

Thanks for the heads up to SniperTeamTango. Thanks man!


----------



## Ben the OCer

You guys have some very impressive desktops. I love all the diversity and creativity. There are many great ones but a some of my favorites in the last 100 posts are the desktops of Killermod1, bjgrenke, and Totimoshi. I love a clean desktop and seamless integration, and the three of you did this excellently. Mine is pretty simple and doesn't have any modified layout or theme. I'm using Stardock ObjectDock with an HP icon pack and some custom made icons using GIMP. Then I have an Iron Man wallpaper because well Iron Man is awesome.


----------



## strych9




----------



## Viski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I really really like that rainmeter skin ( it is rainmeter right? ) Mind sharing the name of it?


I think it's this.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viski*
> 
> I think it's this.


Looks like it, and if it isn't it sure is close enough, thanks a lot now to get down to the nitty gritty of wallapaper choosing


----------



## -SE7EN-

desktop:


with dock open:


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*


71/72c!?!

really nice desktop ^_^


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> 71/72c!?!
> 
> really nice desktop ^_^


His cpu usage is at 100%


----------



## Totimoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Looks like it, and if it isn't it sure is close enough, thanks a lot now to get down to the nitty gritty of wallapaper choosing


Yea that's the one. Sorry I didn't respond right away


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> 71/72c!?!
> really nice desktop ^_^


They are running a program called [email protected] aka folding at home it uses 100 percent of your cpu or gpu if you allow it to run and brings temps up rather quickly.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> They are running a program called [email protected] aka folding at home it uses 100 percent of your cpu or gpu if you allow it to run and brings temps up rather quickly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> His cpu usage is at 100%


I know what [email protected] is.. I once folded myself.
What i'm saying is, 100% CPU at 72c is on the hot side..


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> 71/72c!?!
> really nice desktop ^_^


Thanks









My sluggish E7300 is overclocked to 3.33GHz on a cooler barely better than the stock, and it's 32C here in Bangladesh (that screenshot was taken during a thunderstorm), thus the high temps. The CPU temps usually hit 80C when the ambient temp is high.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sluggish E7300 is overclocked to 3.33GHz on a cooler barely better than the stock, and it's 32C here in Bangladesh (that screenshot was taken during a thunderstorm), thus the high temps. The CPU temps usually hit 80C when the ambient temp is high.


ohh, that explains a few things, I really have a thing for 1280x1024 / 1024x768 desktops








You must made your desktop super pretty


----------



## YouGotJaked

Here's my contribution


----------



## Phalaptic

-


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phalaptic*
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished putting together mine, I'm fairly happy with how it turned out.


Are those your CPU monitors at the top?

Edit: Forgot to enlarge, thats pretty slick lookin.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phalaptic*
> 
> 
> Just finished putting together mine, I'm fairly happy with how it turned out.


That looks so good. Very clean. I likey







!


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*
> 
> I've got a slightly edited Nova V2.
> For RSS its V Clouds RSS
> Start and takbar modded Crucible for windowsblinds, Deep Blue Icons for icon packager and Eclaire mouse pointer
> ALL credit to the respective artists of course! I have just edited fonts and colours where I needed to.
> Thanks for the heads up to SniperTeamTango. Thanks man!


And wallpaper? I love your setup


----------



## Eagle1337




----------



## xdoo675




----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


Would you mind linking your background?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Would you mind linking your background?


link got.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> link got.


Thank you!


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> And wallpaper? I love your setup


Wallpaper as requested... Wallbase.cc has thousands of really good wallpapers if you have a browse 4000 odd just under the "blue" tag!


----------



## Vidia-King

Back with a vengeance...Custom Rain-o-Palooza. Took about a weekend (_12hrs total_) to get it all perfect. Not done yet tho, you know how it is. All available upon request.

What you guys think?


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Back with a vengeance...Custom Rain-o-Palooza. Took about a weekend (_12hrs total_) to get it all perfect. Not done yet tho, you know how it is. All available upon request.
> 
> What you guys think?


looks good









A little too much clutter for my own taste







But you can tell you put alot of work into it


----------



## Killermod1

^ That looks sweet!!


----------



## Eagle1337

updated mine


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> 
> updated mine


O.O

That's a very nice background.


----------



## dctravis

Just finished building the desktop and haven't installed much, but hopefully the desktop will remain kinda clear...


----------



## Vidia-King

Thanks guys, *Killermod1* & *Hogwasher*. I try to be a minimalist but always seem to end up with everything just one click away.


----------



## lurker2501




----------



## terracottapipe




----------



## Vidia-King

Ok I think I'm all done now...maybe


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*


What's that winamp theme? Bit by bit I'm customizing my desktop with bits and pieces from this thread and that looks like it'd be something fun to copy over to foobar or even just to see if they have that skin for foobar


----------



## bjgrenke

New monitor comes this week. Going to have fun making a new desktop with all the 1440p greatness


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> What's that winamp theme? Bit by bit I'm customizing my desktop with bits and pieces from this thread and that looks like it'd be something fun to copy over to foobar or even just to see if they have that skin for foobar


I think it's this one. I used to have it, super nice and has a lot of colour themes


----------



## Ghooble

Going to update the Dropbox tonight party peoples


----------



## gliggo




----------



## Hogwasher

^ looks good


----------



## Vidia-King

Nice *gliggo*, are those lines part of the wallpaper or RM? Very clean and simple design.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> What's that winamp theme? Bit by bit I'm customizing my desktop with bits and pieces from this thread and that looks like it'd be something fun to copy over to foobar or even just to see if they have that skin for foobar


http://www.winamp.com/skin/cpro-minimal/222356


----------



## von rottes




----------



## lurker2501




----------



## Vidia-King

Looks freakin sick *lurker2501*, with all the avengers hype going around its definitely fitting. Here's a small update to mine, new wallpaper, bluish icons, stock looking notification area, new favorite programs bar, skin tweaks here and their n now "click-able" user button (_shortcuts to user folder_).










Spoiler: Wallpaper




Current desktop.

Some skins.


----------



## Darren9

^ 7.9 WEI, you must be running some high OC's.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> ^ 7.9 WEI, you must be running some high OC's.


This.

Just curious, are there any computer with a 10.0 WEI?


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> This.
> Just curious, are there any computer with a 10.0 WEI?


AFAIK the scale goes from 1 to 7.9, so no I don't think it's possible to get 10...


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YouGotJaked*
> 
> AFAIK the scale goes from 1 to 7.9, so no I don't think it's possible to get 10...


correct the max is 7.9.....I think the windows 8 max is 9.9


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YouGotJaked*
> 
> AFAIK the scale goes from 1 to 7.9, so no I don't think it's possible to get 10...


Really? 7.9 is an odd number to end at.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Really? 7.9 is an odd number to end at.


This is one of the reasons why WEI makes no sense.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Really? 7.9 is an odd number to end at.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the reasons why WEI makes no sense.
Click to expand...

So much this.


----------



## Vidia-King

My WEI used to be 6.9 with my sata 3.0 wd raptor for OS but I switched to a seagate momentus xt hybrid and it went up to 7.9, matching my other components. WEI makes absolutely no sense, judging your final score on your lowest scoring component. They should be averaged to find your final. Oh well i'm happy with my components and their OCs no matter what my score says.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> My WEI used to be 6.9 with my sata 3.0 wd raptor for OS but I switched to a seagate momentus xt hybrid and it went up to 7.9, matching my other components. WEI makes absolutely no sense, judging your final score on your lowest scoring component. They should be averaged to find your final. Oh well i'm happy with my components and their OCs no matter what my score says.


To be honest I though you'd edited the text file where the results are saved, this is WEI though but I get less with better GPU and SSD - prolly why it's just an "indication" of system performance.


----------



## YouGotJaked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> So much this.


Even more this!


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> My WEI used to be 6.9 with my sata 3.0 wd raptor for OS but I switched to a seagate momentus xt hybrid and it went up to 7.9, matching my other components. WEI makes absolutely no sense, judging your final score on your lowest scoring component. They should be averaged to find your final. Oh well i'm happy with my components and their OCs no matter what my score says.


7.9 with a hybrid drive? really doubt it, they are much slower then normal SSD's. I mean it might be possible but not likely. Unless you edited the score yourself.









edit: quick web search shows everyone else with that drive getting between a 5.9 to 7.1.

edit: all the ones I could find were using SATA II ??


----------



## LuminatX

It's funny cause the "smaller" screen, is a 27" tv, and the "larger" screen is my 22" monitor.
a shame the tv is only 720p.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Back with a vengeance...Custom Rain-o-Palooza. Took about a weekend (_12hrs total_) to get it all perfect. Not done yet tho, you know how it is. All available upon request.
> 
> What you guys think?


hey can you post where to get those stuff on your desktop??? i really am in love with it


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> 7.9 with a hybrid drive? really doubt it, they are much slower then normal SSD's. I mean it might be possible but not likely. Unless you edited the score yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: quick web search shows everyone else with that drive getting between a 5.9 to 7.1.
> edit: all the ones I could find were using SATA II ??


Link to Seagate homepage, sata III version does exist and I have one









Im sure editing a score would be quite easy (_only a google search away_), even using paint would do the trick. It sure is funny tho, I haven't had any problems with nay-sayers yet on the forums...but in a "show your wallpaper" thread there seem to be a few (_not cool_). This thread has had more posts in the last 24 hours in response to my screen than the last three days put together (_amazing_). Overclock.net has been said to have some of the best advice, members, and features available on the web. I guess thats why I took the plunge and joined up. C'mon, don't disappoint guys, so far so good.

Those who OC & mod know not all parts are built the same, and when good components are used in combination with know-how, experience and a little luck, you come out on top. I love building comps. I'm not rich, I try to make do with what I can afford. Budget build is my middle name but I like custom (_who doesn't_) and I like to customize, without skimping on performance or visual effect. All the true modders and OCers out their know what I mean when I say, "you know you've got it when the animosity and doubt of others flood your successes." And its true, time and time again.









Respect and honesty is everything in this world, some tend to forget that. I didn't come here to lie, I came here to share and get advise form those who love what we do, as I'm sure most of you did. What exactly would someone gain from falsifying such information? I apologize to those who had to sit thru such an off topic quarrel. I look forward to a more "on track" discussion now that we got that out of the way.

To *mikailmohammed*, no problem just give me a night to get the links together (lots of stuff, some custom). PM me more specifics...
~Vidia-King


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Link to Seagate homepage, sata III version does exist and I have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure editing a score would be quite easy (_only a google search away_), even using paint would do the trick. It sure is funny tho, I haven't had any problems with nay-sayers yet on the forums...but in a "show your wallpaper" thread there seem to be a few (_not cool_). This thread has had more posts in the last 24 hours in response to my screen than the last three days put together (_amazing_). Overclock.net has been said to have some of the best advice, members, and features available on the web. I guess thats why I took the plunge and joined up. C'mon, don't disappoint guys, so far so good.
> Those who OC & mod know not all parts are built the same, and when good components are used in combination with know-how, experience and a little luck, you come out on top. I love building comps. I'm not rich, I try to make do with what I can afford. Budget build is my middle name but I like custom (_who doesn't_) and I like to customize, without skimping on performance or visual effect. All the true modders and OCers out their know what I mean when I say, "you know you've got it when the animosity and doubt of others flood your successes." And its true, time and time again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respect and honesty is everything in this world, some tend to forget that. I didn't come here to lie, I came here to share and get advise form those who love what we do, as I'm sure most of you did. What exactly would someone gain from falsifying such information? I apologize to those who had to sit thru such an off topic quarrel. I look forward to a more "on track" discussion now that we got that out of the way.
> To *mikailmohammed*, no problem just give me a night to get the links together (lots of stuff, some custom). PM me more specifics...
> ~Vidia-King


whoa calm down killer! think you took my tone the wrong way...it was more of shock. I did say it was possible and then after a quick search I noticed all the benches I found were of the SATA II not the SATA III. Right there admitting it was possible









No need to take yourself so serious, If I upset you or hurt your feelings that was never my intention


----------



## bjgrenke

New monitor, new desktop









Not much for Rainmeter yet, just basking in the 1440p beauty


----------



## gliggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Nice *gliggo*, are those lines part of the wallpaper or RM? Very clean and simple design.


Sorry for the late reply mate, and thanks







the lines are part of the wallpaper.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> New monitor, new desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much for Rainmeter yet, just basking in the 1440p beauty


I think it already looks amazing. The simplicity is amazing.


----------



## piemasterp

Still trying to find some Rainmeter themes I like, and a way to hide and organize all my icons efficiently.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piemasterp*
> 
> Still trying to find some Rainmeter themes I like, and a way to hide and organize all my icons efficiently.


What about Stardock Fences? Pretty good program and pretty good price for your sanity too. That is unless you can't just pop them all into folders or something and then hide the desktop? I personally try to keep all of the items on my desktop to a minimum and even then I still decide to hide all of the icons on it so that it looks nice and clean.


----------



## piemasterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> What about Stardock Fences? Pretty good program and pretty good price for your sanity too. That is unless you can't just pop them all into folders or something and then hide the desktop? I personally try to keep all of the items on my desktop to a minimum and even then I still decide to hide all of the icons on it so that it looks nice and clean.


I've considered Fences. Are there any features in the Pro version I can't live without, or will the free home version be fine?


----------



## UltraVolta425

Here's mine. First, without any apps:










Then with some apps and windows open:


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> Here's mine. First, without any apps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then with some apps and windows open:


I like this.


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I like this.


Then you should take a look at CreativX, my friend.








A site full of gorgeous looking Windows 7 themes.


----------



## zatoichi




----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should take a look at CreativX, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A site full of gorgeous looking Windows 7 themes.
Click to expand...

Can't download anything...


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zatoichi*


MEGAMAN! Thats epic *zatoichi*, very nice background indeed (I have the same image). Makes me reminisce







Here is the *link* for the wallpaper in case anyone asks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> blah...blah...blah...


k.


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Can't download anything...


You'll need to register, it's free.
Once you've found a theme to your liking, you might also have to click on the Thanks button or have to say a "thank you" reply.
But that's all the trouble you'll have to go through to download a theme there.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> Here's mine. First, without any apps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then with some apps and windows open:




Mine is a modified version of the Razer Red theme.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> k.


Got it...........









No need for that kinda of attitude...

That was a sincere apology

But hey it is what it is


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> New monitor, new desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much for Rainmeter yet, just basking in the 1440p beauty


Just going to quote this again because it's beautiful.

I'm somewhat lying. It's beautiful. I just wanted to know the background, windows theme, and skin.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Just going to quote this again because it's beautiful.
> I'm somewhat lying. It's beautiful. I just wanted to know the background, windows theme, and skin.


Thanks









Windows Theme
Rainmeter Theme

Can't track down the wallpaper atm... For things like that I'd look here or here.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Not sure if my desktop is appropriate for OCN, but here it is


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Not sure if my desktop is appropriate for OCN, but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Girlys


I can't see a time when that could ever be considered inappropriate *WizrdSleevz*


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> I can't see a time when that could ever be considered inappropriate *WizrdSleevz*


Shhhh!! I don't know what your talking about..

















OT:








But, anyways i'm disappointed now..Lakers down 3-1.. Time to go get a beer.


----------



## Rookie1337

Here's my work in progress....


----------



## Hogwasher




----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Not sure if my desktop is appropriate for OCN, but here it is


Can I haz linkz for wallpaper??


----------



## bossie2000

Got a few desks also.Depending my mood!







Here is my Internet desktop.

This is were i play my First/Third person games.









And when i'm bored i go for some Board,puzzle and card games!









Sometime i'm in a arcade mood!









Have'nt got much sport games.But here it is!


----------



## Manticorp

Gotta love a clean desktop - no icons no toolbar


----------



## Kittencake

not much to it since i just installed win 7


----------



## Vidia-King

*bossie2000* you ever think of integrating the five of them into one? Or maybe even two? I like the idea of multiple theaters to stage war but five... Are they all different user accounts or do you use a profiler?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows Theme
> Rainmeter Theme
> Can't track down the wallpaper atm... For things like that I'd look here or here.


Thanks. I'll just use "Google Search By Image".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> I can't see a time when that could ever be considered inappropriate *WizrdSleevz*


Haha. QFT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> Here's my work in progress....


The Arch Linux logo was a dead giveaway.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manticorp*
> 
> 
> Gotta love a clean desktop - no icons no toolbar


O.O

It's...so...beautiful. *tear rolls down cheek*


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> /Snipped
> The Arch Linux logo was a dead giveaway.


Well the thread says post your desktop 2012.


----------



## andrews2547

Was stock yesterday (didn't take a screencap but I imagine you know what that looks like), now:


----------



## cruisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*


Is the iron man a wallpaper or part of the skin? If so can you link =). On a side ot anyone know where to find some good 2560x1440 wallpapers?
edit: found it

http://www.pickywallpapers.com/2560x1440/miscellaneous/comics/iron-man-awesome-red-art-wallpaper/download/


----------



## campingturtle

My laptop, won't bother posting my desktop because its basically the same setup except the wallpaper is different


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Here's my current desktop setup. Yeah, it's a bit heavy on the Windows 7 OS-tan.









Windows Theme: Madobe Nanami theme, modified.
Left monitor has a rotating selection of Madobe Nanami backgrounds, running through DisplayFusion PRO.
Madobe Nanami Rainmeter skin: http://balmung83.deviantart.com/art/Madobe-Nanami-Rainmeter-Skin-256513237


----------



## cruisx

Still a WIP but so far so good, although i have to admit when i have to do something productive i usually shut down rainmeter, its cool for every day use tho.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Still a WIP but so far so good, although i have to admit when i have to do something productive i usually shut down rainmeter, its cool for every day use tho.


Heh so you mean to say that everyday you're not productive?







Is that the omni rainmeter theme?


----------



## cruisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Heh so you mean to say that everyday you're not productive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the omni rainmeter theme?


Ya it is =), no loll honestly every few months i donwload rain meter again to try it out and its usually uninstalled the same day, it looks cool and all but i am a person who has everything on the desktop so hiding all the seems kinda weird to me when i look at it.

So far so good, its been installed for over a few hrs now =)


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> Well the thread says post your desktop 2012.


Can't argue against that, though I never did say "Windows Only".


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Can't argue against that, though I never did say "Windows Only".


Exactly my thoughts. I'd post another scrot but I'm doing some terminal work and have a few FB/VK chats open in Pidgin.







Actually, I got one from yesterday...



That's right KDE bringing the best of OSX and Windows and leaving the worst behind.


----------



## Shocksinn




----------



## TheBadBull

Oh my god, that's awesome.


----------



## Vidia-King

cool wallpaper *Shocksinn*, haunting...


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> Exactly my thoughts. I'd post another scrot but I'm doing some terminal work and have a few FB/VK chats open in Pidgin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I got one from yesterday...
> 
> That's right KDE bringing the best of OSX and Windows and leaving the worst behind.


I'm don't have an opinion on KDE, but I read a quote from a chatroom about it today that made me chuckle.

http://qdb.us/308165


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I'm don't have an opinion on KDE, but I read a quote from a chatroom about it today that made me chuckle.
> 
> http://qdb.us/308165


----------



## Shocksinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool wallpaper *Shocksinn*, haunting...


Thanks, it was made by Daniel Danger. He makes some pretty ominous wallpapers.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms




----------



## bjgrenke

*@Shocksinn* Nice and unique


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I'm don't have an opinion on KDE, but I read a quote from a chatroom about it today that made me chuckle.
> http://qdb.us/308165


Lmao!


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Is the iron man a wallpaper or part of the skin? If so can you link =). On a side ot anyone know where to find some good 2560x1440 wallpapers?
> edit: found it
> http://www.pickywallpapers.com/2560x1440/miscellaneous/comics/iron-man-awesome-red-art-wallpaper/download/


For wallpapers I use google images and http://wallbase.cc, tineye helps too sometimes to find a higher resolution of the image.


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I'm don't have an opinion on KDE, but I read a quote from a chatroom about it today that made me chuckle.
> http://qdb.us/308165


And thus...people would hold on to Aero which needs at least 1GB to look as good. They probably were referring to early KDE4 which was not good or running it one something weaker than a netbook. Considering what it can do over Windows I'm OK with it being a little slower (even though it's no longer). Of course E17 is stupid fast but I don't having it running right now...so I'll see if I can dig up a shot of it.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Since when did Aero take 1GB?


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Since when did Aero take 1GB?


Since it was introduced.









And yes...I had Vista on day one.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Since when did Aero take 1GB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was introduced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes...I had Vista on day one.
Click to expand...

It's not you, not laughing at you, by the way - laughing at *1GB*.

Aero didn't take 1GB even at Vista day one, but it was heavier than Windows 7's improvements, sure. But today Aero stands at something like 150MB~300MB.


----------



## OC-Guru

My work Desktop, the theme options are meant to be locked down by a group policy, nothing a little hacking didn't sort out


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> And thus...people would hold on to Aero which needs at least 1GB to look as good. They probably were referring to early KDE4 which was not good or running it one something weaker than a netbook. Considering what it can do over Windows I'm OK with it being a little slower (even though it's no longer). Of course E17 is stupid fast but I don't having it running right now...so I'll see if I can dig up a shot of it.


i always turn aero off for example. and memory problems is not an issue anymore with capacities we have today and the prices for ram.


----------



## solheimhltv




----------



## lurker2501

dat face


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solheimhltv*


ooh i love your set up


----------



## rootzreggae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> ooh i love your set up


I second that


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> ooh i love your set up


I third that. It reminds me of the book "The City of Ember". Great book.


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solheimhltv*


Wow. That's the best I've ever seen windows look. You should send that to MS and tell them to use that.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I third that. It reminds me of the book "The City of Ember". Great book.


I fourth it.

I agree, looks like that book and that book is also a good read!


----------



## Truedeal

Desktop Icons are ugly, and therefore...I would consider this the perfect desktop.
Nice and clean:


----------



## Ghooble

Solheim now THAT is a nice wallpaper.
2560x1600..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Vidia-King

*Ghooble* , how bout in blue...









Spoiler: Look


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> *Ghooble* , how bout in blue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Look


I prefer the blue flames/sparks but not the blue fingers, I'm just wondering if its possible to keep the skin tones somehow??


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I prefer the blue flames/sparks but not the blue fingers, I'm just wondering if its possible to keep the skin tones somehow??


To photoshop!

Actually just thought about it. Since the orange tone runs onto the fingers you can't really keep them orange and the sparks blue since it won't match. Maybe removing the glow would work but then you lose the whole effect


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I prefer the blue flames/sparks but not the blue fingers, I'm just wondering if its possible to keep the skin tones somehow??


Your wish is my command (_best I could get_).



Spoiler: Other colors without original skin tone







Enjoy


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solheimhltv*


what you use for the modded interface?


----------



## solheimhltv

wow, I got a lot of feedback there, thank you all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you use for the modded interface?


I use rainmeter, and some dll's and theme files


----------



## strych9




----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*


Can I have the wallpaper please?


----------



## Tuner111

here u have it


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuner111*
> 
> here u have it


There's some strange object blocking my view of that beautiful white cap coming in. Can anyone photoshop that annoyance out


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> There's some strange object blocking my view of that beautiful white cap coming in. Can anyone photoshop that annoyance out


Totally was going to just for fun but then decided the joke wasn't worth the effort


----------



## kzone75

Desktop for today.


----------



## Browncoat

Sweet and Simple.

And a little something for axipher.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Browncoat*
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet and Simple.
> 
> And a little something for axipher.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's very nice.

Here's mine


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Browncoat*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/890194/width/600/height/338/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not to be too critical but the white caps repeat. I'd suggest taking parts of the other side of the caps and mixing them to make it seem less shopped.


----------



## Phalaptic

-


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phalaptic*
> 
> How do you change the graphic overlay on a running icon? I want the one you have.


I don't think you can (at least in home premium), I have to un-pin and edit the shortcut on the desktop (right click>properties>change icon).


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phalaptic*
> 
> How do you change the graphic overlay on a running icon? I want the one you have.


you can change the program icons in the taskbar folder here %appdata%/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Quick Launch/User Pinned/Taskbar


----------



## Ferling Design

just 2 screens, gonna buy the yamakasi catleap soon


----------



## j33pownr

Rainmeter and NeXuS only


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j33pownr*
> 
> 
> Rainmeter and NeXuS only


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j33pownr*
> 
> 
> Rainmeter and NeXuS only


link to the clock/date?


----------



## Eagle1337

Now for all you smart people out there, I need a program that'll grab images from flickr/deviantart but only if they are above X Resolution, I've tried displayfusion but it keeps grabbing low low res images.


----------



## j33pownr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*


Thanks for the drool, though I cant take credit. I just combined the best of everything in this thread to fit my style. I got a new monitor and was searching 2560x1440 wallpapers and happened across this thread and was in love with some of the other offerings here and had to replicate them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> link to the clock/date?


Clock and Date are Elegance2 horizontal


----------



## Browncoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phalaptic*
> 
> How do you change the graphic overlay on a running icon? I want the one you have.


I've made a couple of changes to the base OS - I'll list them for anyone wanting to use them.

7CONIFIER to change the icons (The ones on the taskbar) - The program does it all for you - 100% safe.

Code:



Code:


http://wronex.deviantart.com/art/7CONIFIER-177688442

I used Windows 7 Start Button Changer to change the Start Orb (Orbs can be found on deviantart)

Code:



Code:


http://www.thewindowsclub.com/windows-7-start-button-changer-released

The theme is called Shine 2.0 for Windows 7

Code:



Code:


http://zainadeel.deviantart.com/art/Shine-2-0-for-Windows-7-172671190

Everything required (Instructions, registry files, etc.) for installation are available on the DeviantArt pages and the two non-DA links have instructions provided.

Very simple to use and very effective - hope that helps people.

_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Not to be too critical but the white caps repeat. I'd suggest taking parts of the other side of the caps and mixing them to make it seem less shopped.


Haha, I only used the content-aware filter a few times and that was it.

A literal 2 minutes spent on it maximum - I could certainly make it look less terrible if I spent some time on it


----------



## Kittencake

almost got myself set since I went to the dark side of win7 from vista


----------



## Vidia-King

Okay then, someone did like it








I was starting to think those recolors I posted went _unnoticed_! Heres that post again incase you missed it...*here*
It only took about 5-6 minutes to do that one. I think it came out nice.


----------



## Kittencake

well i like it it matchs my theme ^_^


----------



## lurker2501

.


----------



## Ferling Design

Just got rainmeter for the first time


----------



## OC-Guru

Desktop updates:

New Rainmeter Gadget (bottom left)
Bold text on icons / start menu items
Changed color of startbar items
New start orb
Re-arranged icons on Desktop


----------



## dylwing23

Nice and simple


----------



## famous1994




----------



## Vidia-King

*famous1994*, who doesn't love a skyline, nice









Here is my new wallpaper, pretty much the same setup, just a few minor tweaks really.


----------



## jprovido

my razer desktop programs used are. windows 7 start orb changer, rainmeter with omnimo, Fences and aida64


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> my razer desktop programs used are. windows 7 start orb changer, rainmeter with omnimo, Fences and aida64


Have you tried Omnimo 5?


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Have you tried Omnimo 5?


is this the one with the windows 8 panels?


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> *famous1994*, who doesn't love a skyline, nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new wallpaper, pretty much the same setup, just a few minor tweaks really.


I like that set up maybe get you to help me get a set up like that though Im keeping my wallpaper ,I've become quite attached to it


----------



## La Soapy

Just a modest desktop that I changed around five minutes ago. Reminds me of cookies and cream.


----------



## nabarun




----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> is this the one with the windows 8 panels?


Yeah, The ones you're using in the right.


----------



## king8654

copied the wallpaper







rainmeter sweet btw


----------



## ShadowEW

Server/Llano Desktop at present:


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Yeah, The ones you're using in the right.


this is omnimo 5 but I still used this windows phone-style panels. the new one's look wrong esp with high resolutions screens. they're too small imo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Server/Llano Desktop at present:


love the anime desktop. ive always wanted to come out of my closet (im an anime otaku in secret lol) I've always wanted a anime-themed desktop


----------



## LuminatX

Left (27" 720p TV) Right (22" 1080p monitor)


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Server/Llano Desktop at present:


Trying to figure out why this seems to speak to me.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> this is omnimo 5 but I still used this windows phone-style panels. the new one's look wrong esp with high resolutions screens. they're too small imo
> love the anime desktop. ive always wanted to come out of my closet (im an anime otaku in secret lol) I've always wanted a anime-themed desktop


Just do it, don't be afraid to let it all out!!! I rarely go back to non anime desktops now tbh...and at times my family is ashamed of me but I'm proud!


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Just do it, don't be afraid to let it all out!!! I rarely go back to non anime desktops now tbh...and at times my family is ashamed of me but I'm proud!


I don't think im ready yet lol. I'm not even comfortable watching anime when my family is around. I only watch alone







only a few friends know I'm techy as well.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I don't think im ready yet lol. I'm not even comfortable watching anime when my family is around. I only watch alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only a few friends know I'm techy as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome song is awesome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Trying to figure out why this seems to speak to me.


Are you sad on the inside? lol


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I don't think im ready yet lol. I'm not even comfortable watching anime when my family is around. I only watch alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only a few friends know I'm techy as well.


This. A lot of people are. I like to keep my anime and manga to myself.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Trying to figure out why this seems to speak to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sad on the inside? lol
Click to expand...

If I am I'm unaware of it lol.


----------



## Majorhi

Just simple.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Just simple.


O.O

So much stock!


----------



## Degree

My crappy laptop








Only thing I have good in here is the 128GB Crucial M4 SSD.
I'm thinking of building a gaming computer this summer.
Probably in June


----------



## Vidia-King

*HybridCore*, took the words out of my mouth...or text out of my keys rather.


----------



## Digitalninja126

My mix of win7 and rainmeter.


----------



## Ghooble

A few Eyefinity wallpapers I got


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalninja126*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mix of win7 and rainmeter.


I LOVE YOUR WALLPAPER!
Mind sharing?


----------



## Digitalninja126

@Degree
found it at

http://wallpaperswide.com/dragon_symbol-wallpapers.html


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalninja126*
> 
> @Degree
> found it at
> http://wallpaperswide.com/dragon_symbol-wallpapers.html


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Asininity

So many pretty desktops







.

Main computer's desktop:

I'm a simpleton. I don't like stuff cluttering my desktop.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> *HybridCore*, took the words out of my mouth...or text out of my keys rather.


Haha.









Trying to edit system files for the Windows Theme Placebo. Not working very well. Shell32 won't be replaced. Good thing I made a restore point because I accidentally restarted without the file in the system as a usable file (changed it from shell32.dll to shell32.dll.original like in the instructions and didn't add the other file). Good thing I had an install disc too. I love being a geek. The Explorer.dll file and the WMPloc.dll will be replaced but not Shell32.dll. Just gave up a few minutes ago.


----------



## Qu1ckset

i really to give rainmeter another try, i couldnt figure it out last time


----------



## Ghooble

Anybody want some more of the Eyefinity ones I just posted?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really to give rainmeter another try, i couldnt figure it out last time


I didn't either for the first time. Then I realized there's no real UI for adding the skins. It's all in the menu when you right click the Rainmeter icon in the system tray. Just right click it, do skins, pick which one, then which actual item you want to add.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

I really like the desktop not found wallpaper


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> this is omnimo 5 but I still used this windows phone-style panels. the new one's look wrong esp with high resolutions screens. they're too small imo
> love the anime desktop. ive always wanted to come out of my closet (im an anime otaku in secret lol) I've always wanted a anime-themed desktop


It's ok, just take your time and spread your wings as you feel comfortable. I started off watching anime at a very young age, my parents don't particularly have anything against me for watching it, my dad even enjoys a good animation film / anime. (Although my mom still gives me weird looks for the giant CCS / CardCaptor Sakura poster I have xP)
I'm not ashamed to say it started with Pokémon, Sailor Moon, Digimon, Dragonball and such era anime for me. ^w^ (And as of about.. 5 years back now, I even listen to J-Pop, J-Rock, J-Trance and such genre music out loud at home, out and about or on my way to work.)
You'll get there in the end you just need the time, support and self confidence for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Trying to figure out why this seems to speak to me.


Possible number of reasons, at least for me it's how I feel on the inside at times. But know I'm stronger otherwise, I need to be. ^^;

Also, that is one of my 'safer' wallpapers. This is my current desktop wallpaper. Or at least a safe recent.


----------



## tigim101




----------



## Vidia-King

Look what my girlfriend did...


Spoiler: (^_^;















Sorry guys shes already taken.
I







her.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Look what my girlfriend did...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (^_^;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys shes already taken.
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her.


Nice desktop and girl







Frostwire still exists?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Look what my girlfriend did...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (^_^;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys shes already taken.
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her.


God damn it. I need a girlfriend like that.


----------



## greydor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Really? 7.9 is an odd number to end at.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the reasons why WEI makes no sense.
Click to expand...

Yes it does. It resets at Windows 8. Windows 7 - max 7.9. 8 will set new parameters.

Mind = blown?


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzogreg*
> 
> Mind = blown


----------



## Phalaptic

-


----------



## dctravis

daaaa bulls da bulls da bulls da bulls daaaa bulls da bulls da bulls da bulls.


----------



## dctravis

what do you mean reminisce? You mean you dont still play mega man!


----------



## InsideJob




----------



## wongwarren

How's that for cleanness??


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> How's that for cleanness??


The recycle bin isn't hidden, 8/10.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitzogreg*
> 
> Yes it does. It resets at Windows 8. Windows 7 - max 7.9. 8 will set new parameters.
> Mind = blown?


Meh, not surprised really. Some of the 7.9 WEI computer here will automatically be 8 upon installation because of high overclocks or just more powerful parts in general.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phalaptic*
> 
> 
> Just finished my netbook's desktop. Tried to keep it nice and simple.


Very nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> The recycle bin isn't hidden, 8/10.


QFT. That was the first thing I saw. lol


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> How's that for cleanness??
> 
> 
> 
> The recycle bin isn't hidden, 8/10.
Click to expand...

Same.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Same.




How about now??


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about now??
Click to expand...

Wallpaper is too busy.


----------



## Asininity

Here's cleanness:


As you can tell, the left monitor is taller than the right (thus black space when doing a print screen).


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dctravis*
> 
> what do you mean reminisce? You mean you dont still play mega man!


*dctravis*, if yout talking about my response to *zatoichi's* post *here* you should have "quoted" it because it was over 13 pages ago









But to answer your question...I still play, all the time VVV


Spoiler: Proof





MegaMan X baby! I don't actually play it on my snes, I use the snes9x emulator, get it here
_Password for MegaMan X_ _(no bosses defeated yet, all suit upgrades unlocked...your welcome







) 6485 1146 2321_


I am "reminiscent" because when I started playing I was 7 years old (1995) and it reminded me of my childhood. That's over 17 years now...wow where has the time gone. 

*InsideJob*, I have a blue version of the wallpaper you *posted* if your interested, let mo know.

*wongwarren*, who doesn't like a Rolls Royce??? But I must agree, the image itself is very flashy (hard on the eyes) for me.

*Asininity*, "cleanness", was shocked too find out this is a real word, grammatically speaking. Here is another really cool lighter flame background I have...


Spoiler: Water


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> *Asininity*, "cleanness", was shocked too find out this is a real word, grammatically speaking. Here is another really cool lighter flame background I have...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Water


That it is, and I just love it. "Cleanness." Crisp and succulent are both equally good words

Oh yes!







Thank you, now I have a wallpaper for my second monitor. I'm still trying to decide on wallpapers for my eyefinity setup. I need to finish putting together that computer though.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifto570*
> 
> 
> =)


My favorite!! Where'd you get it?!


----------



## Methos07

Here's the desktop for my HTPC (as I've already previously posted my work laptop and my desktop)


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Here's the desktop for my HTPC (as I've already previously posted my work laptop and my desktop)


I always think Metro UI looks very nice when integrated onto the desktop, not replacing the start menu.


----------



## Totimoshi

Thought I would try something simpler.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totimoshi*
> 
> Thought I would try something simpler.


Now if only you could click the middle section of your very nicely done desktop - and make it open up into some kind of 3D-holographic desktop......









How sick would that be.... : p

(Nicely done btw, very sleek)


----------



## Ghooble

For those of you who follow it: Uploading new Wallpapers as I type.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Here's the desktop for my HTPC (as I've already previously posted my work laptop and my desktop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always think Metro UI looks very nice when integrated onto the desktop, not replacing the start menu.
Click to expand...

I think we'd all be very happy if MS did this or at least gives the option to; thats a very nice alternative.
Oh well, here's hopeful thinking the modders will give us something nice.


----------



## von rottes




----------



## Hogwasher

I was thinking about changing the icons to a red color as well as the start button. Anybody have some good recommendation for the icons?

here is the bar color change



it's Sheldon Cooper by the way


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I think we'd all be very happy if MS did this or at least gives the option to; thats a very nice alternative.
> Oh well, here's hopeful thinking the modders will give us something nice.


I really wish they would let us have our start button and menu back. I want windows 8 for performance and control over settings (last time I remember, it offers more control than Windows 7) but I don't want Metro UI to replace the start button. I sometimes wish Microsoft would fork Windows 8 so you have the original start button and menu version like Windows 7 and then the one with Metro UI. Honestly, what they did with Windows 8 was a very dumb move because a lot of people hate Metro UI.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about changing the icons to a red color as well as the start button. Anybody have some good recommendation for the icons?
> here is the bar color change
> 
> it's Sheldon Cooper by the way


Looks good







This and this are some nice red start orbs. Haven't seen many red icons.


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> 
> I was thinking about changing the icons to a red color as well as the start button. Anybody have some good recommendation for the icons?
> here is the bar color change
> 
> it's Sheldon Cooper by the way


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This and this are some nice red start orbs. Haven't seen many red icons.


I have assembled a start orb pack with over 800++ start orbs for 64 and 32 bit systems guys... If anyone is interested, just let me know! And as far as red icons go, If you cant find em, just use the white pack you were using before *Hogwasher* and change the color in any decent image editing program (ie: gimp, photo pos, photo shop, ect...)


----------



## LuminatX

1 landscape, 1 portrait.
(wallpapers shot by yours truly)


----------



## spacegoast




----------



## 161029

The text is way too big for my liking. I'm pretty sure you can change it.


----------



## jedi304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacegoast*
> 
> Not sure why but everything is a bit bigger than normal. I noticed every time I install a new rainmeter skin it resizes everything on the desktop. It's getting a little annoying now.


What rainmeter skin is that? I like it


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> The text is way too big for my liking. I'm pretty sure you can change it.


That's what I was saying, everything gets big after I install a new skin and when a restart, sometimes it reverts back to the "normal" size. I cant figure out why the fonts get en;arged though.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> I have assembled a start orb pack with over 800++ start orbs for 64 and 32 bit systems guys... If anyone is interested, just let me know! And as far as red icons go, If you cant find em, just use the white pack you were using before *Hogwasher* and change the color in any decent image editing program (ie: gimp, photo pos, photo shop, ect...)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This and this are some nice red start orbs. Haven't seen many red icons.


Thanks


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacegoast*
> 
> That's what I was saying, everything gets big after I install a new skin and when a restart, sometimes it reverts back to the "normal" size. I cant figure out why the fonts get en;arged though.


Strange. Never happens to me.


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedi304*
> 
> What rainmeter skin is that? I like it


It is actually a couple of skins I am using. Just going from memory here:
For the HDD's and CPU/RAM on the lower corners it is vNext.
The time skin is Supercolossal. I like the time in big font for my HTPC, lol.
Bookmark is Flyaway
Im pretty sure weather is Taranbeer, might be wrong though.
And the power icon at the bottom in the middle is Techno-logic.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacegoast*
> 
> It is actually a couple of skins I am using. Just going from memory here:
> For the HDD's and CPU/RAM on the lower corners it is vNext.
> The time skin is Supercolossal. I like the time in big font for my HTPC, lol.
> Bookmark is Flyaway
> Im pretty sure weather is Taranbeer, might be wrong though.
> And the power icon at the bottom in the middle is Techno-logic.


OMG YOU KILLED E.


----------



## 161029

Did some fiddling with Omnimo for Rainmeter. Beautiful theme. Don't mind the blurred stuff. Just privacy.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Did some fiddling with Omnimo for Rainmeter. Beautiful theme. Don't mind the blurred stuff. Just privacy.


Is that quote really inspiring or what?


----------



## CalypsoRaz

After a fresh install. Getting everything situated once again.


----------



## gab195

Where do you guys find your wallpapers? After my fresh install I'. still using the original Windows 7 theme


----------



## Eagle1337

Mine come from google.
anyways I got some new wallpapers.. and my second screen up


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Mine come from google.
> anyways I got some new wallpapers.. and my second screen up


Clannad and Yui!


----------



## Eagle1337

Yup, poor botan...


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gab195*
> 
> Where do you guys find your wallpapers? After my fresh install I'. still using the original Windows 7 theme


There are several sites for good wallpapers. Here are some I use and for rainmeter skins as well:
daily1080p
deviantart
themebin


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Left (27" 720p TV) Right (22" 1080p monitor)


love datsuns but that rust trend is ******ed


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gab195*
> 
> Where do you guys find your wallpapers? After my fresh install I'. still using the original Windows 7 theme


lol honestly? When I look for new ones, I either google "1920 x 1080 *insert category* wallpapers" or I go to deviantart


----------



## Swift Castiel

I like my cosplayers ... yes ...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Did some fiddling with Omnimo for Rainmeter. Beautiful theme. Don't mind the blurred stuff. Just privacy.


Amazing looking theme, it's ironic that so many people bash Window 8's Metro UI, yet here we have people who are realizing the true potential of how beautiful it can be if tweaked properly.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Amazing looking theme, it's ironic that so many people bash Window 8's Metro UI, yet here we have people who are realizing the true potential of how beautiful it can be if tweaked properly.


It does look good but I would say metro is a little "over bearing" compared to Omnimo UI


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Amazing looking theme, it's ironic that so many people bash Window 8's Metro UI, yet here we have people who are realizing the true potential of how beautiful it can be if tweaked properly.
> 
> 
> 
> It does look good but I would say metro is a little "over bearing" compared to Omnimo UI
Click to expand...

Yeah, Metro definitely needs a lot of work, it works fine on touch enabled devices, but still a little off for desktop use.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Amazing looking theme, it's ironic that so many people bash Window 8's Metro UI, yet here we have people who are realizing the true potential of how beautiful it can be if tweaked properly.


Thanks. First person to compliment.









I'd be happy to pay $15 if they could actually do what some of us have done here with Omnimo for Rainmeter. Then it wouldn't be like charging $15 for a kick to the testicles.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*
> 
> I like my cosplayers ... yes ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/904165/width/600/height/337/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's okay, you're among friends










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## felladium




----------



## Vidia-King

Throwback *felladium* nice! Double stockies wit the classic red on black. I have an old bench setup with window 98 on it, the resemblance is uncanning (without aero off course).


----------



## sdfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*
> 
> I like my cosplayers ... yes ...


She's some Korean cosplayer Miyuko I think.

Here's mine


----------



## Ghooble

Found a treasure trove of new goodies
2560x1440


----------



## I_Try_Pregame




----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you use for the modded interface?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> There's some strange object blocking my view of that beautiful white cap coming in. Can anyone photoshop that annoyance out


I could not resist testing out the content aware patching tool on CS6.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx*
> 
> I could not resist testing out the content aware patching tool on CS6.


I see ghosts....but very nice job...Adobe..


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> I see ghosts....but very nice job...Adobe..


That was literally a 30 second job... It's amazing what that program can do...







If given a few minutes of attention; I'm sure that picture could be made to look as if the "obstruction" had never been there when the snap was taken...

Ohh... and here's my desktop at the moment.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Normal Desktop:


Desktop with fences hidden:


I made the wallpaper


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdfx*
> 
> She's some Korean cosplayer Miyuko I think.


Miyuko Kang Yun Jin


----------



## felladium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vidia-King*
> 
> Throwback *felladium* nice! Double stockies wit the classic red on black. I have an old bench setup with window 98 on it, the resemblance is uncanning (without aero off course).


lol

Yeah, I rarely see the desktop anyway. All I need are my shorcuts and monitoring gadgets.


----------



## Killermod1

Just trying out the omnimo 5.0


----------



## 161029

Correction, Omnimo.


----------



## Killermod1

that's what I said...lol


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> 
> Just trying out the *omnimous 5.0*


Bolded the mistake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> that's what I said...lol


Not sure if you read that.


----------



## Killermod1

yeah I did thanks








Fixed!!


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totimoshi*
> 
> 
> I guess this will last me 5 days


Does anyone have this wallpaper?

Also here is what I am currently using.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> 
> Neat and tidy


Source please!!!


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Source please!!!


Here you are.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cryptedvick




----------



## kzone75

Anyone know how to make the taskbar completely clear? I don't mean blurry transparent, but glassy clear.



I can't recall how I made the windows clear..


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Anyone know how to make the taskbar completely clear? I don't mean blurry transparent, but glassy clear.
> 
> I can't recall how I made the windows clear..


You could set it to auto hide then scroll over it when you want it.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> You could set it to auto hide then scroll over it when you want it.


That would be too easy.







I actually still want the taskbar to be visible. I know I'm odd.


----------



## Killermod1

Pick color frost, enable transparency, and lower color density all the way...voila


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Anyone know how to make the taskbar completely clear? I don't mean blurry transparent, but glassy clear.
> 
> I can't recall how I made the windows clear..


If anyone could answer this question, I would be grateful as well


----------



## Demented




----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killermod1*
> 
> Pick color frost, enable transparency, and lower color density all the way...voila


Frost lowered all the way is as opaque as Sky lol


----------



## Alex132

There is a mod to remove the blur from aero, google it.
Transparency is easy;









Oh and here is my desktop :3


----------



## asuperpower

Posted in here a while ago, but I purchased a catleap and changed the desktop again to match the epic resolution.


















\_asuperpower_/


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *La Soapy*
> 
> 
> 
> Just a modest desktop that I changed around five minutes ago. Reminds me of cookies and cream.


i like the wallpaper. got the link?


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> Posted in here a while ago, but I purchased a catleap and changed the desktop again to match the epic resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \_asuperpower_/


Sweet man, what skin are you using? Thats Rainmeter right?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

This is my desktop at work. Stirred up some controversy but I need to stay entertained at work


----------



## Br0kenRabbit

I registered here just to post my desktop as it seems to be the most popular "post your desktop" thread on the internet


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br0kenRabbit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I registered here just to post my desktop as it seems to be the most popular "post your desktop" thread on the internet


Arcania: Gothic 4!

I'm actually at that area right now in the game!


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> This is my desktop at work. Stirred up some controversy but I need to stay entertained at work


this is just hilarious.


----------



## Br0kenRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Arcania: Gothic 4!
> I'm actually at that area right now in the game!


I have never played the game. I just reinstalled windows today and found the wallpaper online


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br0kenRabbit*
> 
> I have never played the game. I just reinstalled windows today and found the wallpaper online


It's fun, repetitive to an extent and a lot of the same elements are reused a lot (faces, monsters, etc), but I like it. Runs like crap though.


----------



## Br0kenRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> It's fun, repetitive to an extent and a lot of the same elements are reused a lot (faces, monsters, etc), but I like it. Runs like crap though.


Maybe I will check it out. I have changed my desktop wallpaper now and added a vista style sidebar:


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br0kenRabbit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> It's fun, repetitive to an extent and a lot of the same elements are reused a lot (faces, monsters, etc), but I like it. Runs like crap though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I will check it out. I have changed my desktop wallpaper now and added a vista style sidebar:
Click to expand...

What gadget/sidebar is that? Or is it RM?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> What gadget/sidebar is that? Or is it RM?


Looks like RM to me since Windows 7 got rid of the sidebar in lieu of free floating gadgets only. But maybe it's one big gadget even if I doubt it, it's possible.

My turn to post my desktop or rather an update of it.


----------



## TheBadBull

Nixie tubes <3


----------



## Br0kenRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> What gadget/sidebar is that? Or is it RM?


I'm not sure what you mean by RM? It's just a gadet that works like the vista sidebar, it was called siderbar7.gadget (sorry I can't remember the link right now but will find it later), the gadgets inside are all aero glass gadgets I found on deviantart









EDIT: The sidebar gadget came from here: http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/7-Sidebar-Download-171769.html and was suggested by members of sevenforums. Here is where the aero glass gadgets came from http://gersma.deviantart.com/art/Chameleon-Glass-149960723.


----------



## TheBadBull

RM means RainMeter. Very nice program for a ton of desktop customization and stuff.

Example:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> Posted in here a while ago, but I purchased a catleap and changed the desktop again to match the epic resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \_asuperpower_/


----------



## TheOx

Now I live on the Gold Coast with babes everywhere but this.... this.... where?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Looks like RM to me since Windows 7 got rid of the sidebar in lieu of free floating gadgets only. But maybe it's one big gadget even if I doubt it, it's possible.
> My turn to post my desktop or rather an update of it.


Steins:Gate! I loved that anime.


----------



## Katcilla

Here's mine:



Don't mind the gaps, that's just bezel correction.


----------



## Katcilla

Double post? Really?


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Nixie tubes <3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Steins:Gate! I loved that anime.


Yeah definitely a big fan of Steins;Gate here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Don't mind the gaps, that's just bezel correction.


That looks familiar somehow...
NVM: Reverse google imaged it, yeah I know it good choice XD


----------



## Br0kenRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> RM means RainMeter. Very nice program for a ton of desktop customization and stuff.
> Example:


Ahhh I see. I love this sidebar.. The sidebar was one thing I actually really liked from Vista and this replicates it perfectly


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I live on the Gold Coast with babes everywhere but this.... this.... where?


I believe that is Jessica Nigri the Greatest Cosplayer Ever


----------



## Nitrogannex

my new WP

and if anyone can find me a picture of her, or blow this image up so i can use it as a wallpaper +2 rep, her first name is Sera, no last name to be found


Spoiler: Warning: sorta NSFW


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> my new WP
> 
> and if anyone can find me a picture of her, or blow this image up so i can use it as a wallpaper +2 rep, her first name is Sera, no last name to be found
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: sorta NSFW


Google Jane Doe Suicide Girl and you'll have plenty to do.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Google Jane Doe Suicide Girl and you'll have plenty to do.


will do, but i REALLY like the one on the bottom, although i like tattoos, i'm not one for piercings, and it's kind of a turnoff


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I live on the Gold Coast with babes everywhere but this.... this.... where?


Prettiest Pikachu ever. Japan love!


----------



## {core2duo}werd




----------



## Br0kenRabbit

Here is yet another one of my desktops.. I am going to leave it alone now!


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br0kenRabbit*
> 
> Here is yet another one of my desktops.. I am going to leave it alone now!


Nice Vladstudio background!


----------



## Br0kenRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Nice Vladstudio background!


Thank you


----------



## Kittencake

enjoying having a second monitor finally


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> That's excellent... can you please send me just the wallpaper if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \_asuperpower_/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here:
Click to expand...

Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalflush5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> Posted in here a while ago, but I purchased a catleap and changed the desktop again to match the epic resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \_asuperpower_/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet man, what skin are you using? Thats Rainmeter right?
Click to expand...

I think it was a Rainmeter Windows phone skin as well as Blue Vision.
















\_asuperpower_/


----------



## CrispyBread

Original resolution is 5120 x 1440.
Rainmeter
RocketDock
Metalik Glass
WC Shadow


----------



## GanjaSMK

^ Love the photo (background, not the girl







).


----------



## OC-Guru

Might aswell re-post mine


----------



## 161029

Not my desktop but I finally decided to get rid of the stock login picture in Windows 7. My new choice (same background as desktop) looks much better. I just don't like the blue tint of the login tiles. Dammit aero. Maybe Windows 8 won't be so bad after all.







jk. Just a small trifle.


----------



## aGeno




----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> I'll join
> Basic:
> 
> Clean Like I like it
> view it full size!


I want that clock. LINK NAO!

Here's mine:


----------



## Vidia-King

How about this clock *kazzjohnson*???


Month #, Week #, Day #...
Date, Month, Year, Day...
Current Time Hour, Minutes, Seconds...
Analog Clock Face...
Uptime Days, Hours, Minutes...

Made up of 5 different rainmeter clocks initially, all combined into one "mega" clock!


----------



## kazzjohnson

Looks good, but I like the one I quoted better because it's more minimal. I was also hoping it's Windows 7 widget, I don't want to install Rainmeter (again).


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> Looks good, but I like the one I quoted better because it's more minimal. I was also hoping it's Windows 7 widget, I don't want to install Rainmeter (again).


What's wrong with Rainmeter? It takes up very little space and basically no RAM unless you decided to load every single Rainmeter skin on out there, although I'm not sure how much RAM that would take up anyways.


----------



## Hogwasher

Here is the clock skin: http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins/61892

You will need rain meter


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Posting mine... again, for 2012


Holy...! Mind sharing what kind of awesome thing that is? Looks really nice.


----------



## Rookie1337

Well I think I finally got something that makes me happy. Present all windows is a really useful feature to moving between a lot of open programs (especially more than the few I have running in the screen shot).



And here is what I got for Alt-tabbing



I love how you guys are all into rainmeter. It's nice to see something be copied from the Linux world executed pretty well. I never gave it much effort since I'm not on windows that much but it's always nice to know I could have a conky copycat if I ever got stuck on windows.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Holy...! Mind sharing what kind of awesome thing that is? Looks really nice.


He sent me his background so I can send that to you. The Metro UI/WP7 interface is Rainmeter. You can use Omnimo (currently at version 5.0) to get something just like that. I currently use it, although I've decided to use the Windows 8 Metro UI layout over WP7.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> Well I think I finally got something that makes me happy. Present all windows is a really useful feature to moving between a lot of open programs (especially more than the few I have running in the screen shot).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is what I got for Alt-tabbing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you guys are all into rainmeter. It's nice to see something be copied from the Linux world executed pretty well. I never gave it much effort since I'm not on windows that much but it's always nice to know I could have a conky copycat if I ever got stuck on windows.


That looks great.
I love your not-so-subtle way of saying you love linux lol


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> He sent me his background so I can send that to you. The Metro UI/WP7 interface is Rainmeter. You can use Omnimo (currently at version 5.0) to get something just like that. I currently use it, although I've decided to use the Windows 8 Metro UI layout over WP7.


Don't need the background, was just interested in that overlay. Thank you very much for the information, will start looking into that right away!


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> That looks great.
> I love your not-so-subtle way of saying you love linux lol


Thanks. That's KDE4.8. There's a ton of other DE's and WMs that are available and can be customized to your liking. I love KDE, E17, and LXDE personally.

It's like any relationship...you get out of it what you put into though in this case it's generally a multiple of 2x-4x getting things out of it vs what you put into. I can't say I really love or hate windows as it's just really designed like some USSR mentality of "one size fits all" and customizing it is not exactly encouraged or obvious. I hate getting cast into being a zealot or something as I just want to show people things beyond what they are familiar with or likely to come across. I often find it saddening that people, when you tell them the name Linux, they suddenly become apprehensive or afraid of it. I would feel terrible for enforcing it on someone but I think people should try everything they can and really be open to the pros and cons. I mean I grew up with windows and I still use it for areas that it has an advantage (gaming, availability of some programs) but after being exposed to other OSes (OSX and Linux mainly with some DOS) I think it was pointless to be afraid of trying things out.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> What's wrong with Rainmeter? It takes up very little space and basically no RAM unless you decided to load every single Rainmeter skin on out there, although I'm not sure how much RAM that would take up anyways.


Absolutely nothing wrong, I used it in past and always ended up with too much clutter I didn't actually need. Now I don't feel like installing it again.


----------



## Eagle1337




----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2534925/width/600/height/338/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's awesome, can you link to the original?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> That's awesome, can you link to the original?


http://min.us/mg2FgUFs9
Uploaded it to minus since i don't know where i found it.


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> http://min.us/mg2FgUFs9
> Uploaded it to minus since i don't know where i found it.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## mrpurplehawk




----------



## emote

a


----------



## TheOx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*


Have to ask, where did you get that wallpaper, Looks Schweet!


----------



## MobAttack

My wonderfully new work desktop background:


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MobAttack*
> 
> My wonderfully new work desktop background:


Awesome. lol

...and I see a partially hidden norwegian flag in the bottom right.


----------



## amd955be5670




----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Have to ask, where did you get that wallpaper, Looks Schweet!


Some random wallpaper pack that has about 10k in it lol. I uploaded it for you.

http://i.imgur.com/47h03.jpg


----------



## MobAttack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Awesome. lol
> ...and I see a partially hidden norwegian flag in the bottom right.


I guess I could have cleaned it up a bit. I just set it as my wallpaper and thought it was funny so I figured I share.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MobAttack*
> 
> My wonderfully new work desktop background:


Not sure what that is but it's awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*


Yes! Yes! Yes!

I don't know why but I sort of think Saber (Fate/Zero) and Steins;Gate when I see that.


----------



## Pip Boy

does the job


----------



## lattyware




----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lattyware*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*


Ooh I like it, a bit too cluttered for my workspace though since I'd never get anything done..I'd jsut sit there and wait for the shot..


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*


Minus the wallpaper...I think if Windows came similar to that I'd actually pay (I have the school discount so I haven't since Vista).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lattyware*


LOL. I think we should bring some of our friends from you know where over to show off. Some of their setups deserve a wider audience to see. Love the simplicity of yours.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Not sure what that is but it's awesome.
> Yes! Yes! Yes!
> I don't know why but I sort of think Saber (Fate/Zero) and Steins;Gate when I see that.


Well Steins;Gate might be because of his avatar? But Saber I can see from teh bottom left although I know her from Fate/Stay Night VN..did I just reveal too much about myself there? Perhaps I did


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


gimme.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> Well Steins;Gate might be because of his avatar? But Saber I can see from teh bottom left although I know her from Fate/Stay Night VN..did I just reveal too much about myself there? Perhaps I did


that you did.


----------



## KyadCK

Mine cycles, but these are the only two worth anything.


----------



## magic8ball88

I don't care if you think its gay. I love it. And I love my ultra long task bar. I think most people hate it but I love it.


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you think its gay. I love it. And I love my ultra long task bar. I think most people hate it but I love it.


I converted to a vertical left-hand-side panel a while ago now - once you get used to it it's so much nicer - vertical space is just at that much more of a premium than horizontal space. Although as a Linux user I was used to panel on top rather than on bottom.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR




----------



## magic8ball88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lattyware*
> 
> I converted to a vertical left-hand-side panel a while ago now - once you get used to it it's so much nicer - vertical space is just at that much more of a premium than horizontal space. Although as a Linux user I was used to panel on top rather than on bottom.


I don't want to get used to it any other way lol I like how it looks like this.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I live on the Gold Coast with babes everywhere but this.... this.... where?


gold coast? whereabouts? (not a stalker







)


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> I don't want to get used to it any other way lol I like how it looks like this.


I didn't say you did. I was just saying that I used to like my top-panel, but then changed my preference. It was merely a comment.


----------



## Vidia-King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*


Hey man, if you want to stop using those outdated gadgets that are by now around 4-5 years old let me know...I have an awesome website for the exact same style live gadgets (better looking aero effects, more info, options, settings) but only made for windows 7 not vista. And their are about 20 of them, so you might find a couple more you like while your browsing. PM for the link...


----------



## piemasterp




----------



## jvkua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*


How'd you do it like that? Are all those lines part of the wallpaper or is that a skin of some sort?


----------



## amd955be5670

Rainmeter, with a bit of time you can create stuff even better


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you think its gay. I love it. And I love my ultra long task bar. I think most people hate it but I love it.


Could I have that background? Looks awesome!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you think its gay. I love it. And I love my ultra long task bar. I think most people hate it but I love it.


How'd you get that taskbar?


----------



## Bonkers

Far left is my 43' plasma, middle is my 19', and far right is my 22'


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> How'd you get that taskbar?


That is the default Win7 taskbar, stretched way wide.


----------



## raptorxrx

^How do you stretch it?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^How do you stretch it?


Eyefinity/Surround


----------



## magic8ball88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eyefinity/Surround


Correct. Eyefinity makes three monitors into one large one so the taskbar gets super wide.

I'll post the wallpaper tonight about to leave my house.


----------



## raptorxrx

Wait, eyefinitelyadfladfa registers as one monitor once configured? That's cool. Now that makes sense.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Far left is my 43' plasma, middle is my 19', and far right is my 22'
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sebofdoom

Just finished mine! Been working on it a bit for a few days now







!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebofdoom*
> 
> Just finished mine! Been working on it a bit for a few days now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










marry me


----------



## gw280




----------



## LuminatX

Trying out the vertical taskbar, boy this is so weird!


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Its nice and all but the size difference between all 3 monitors is so big >.<


you just quoted me and never said anything lol.

Edit: NVM, on your post I cant see anything, but in the quote I can.

Anyways, yea they are all different sizes. Here is a pic of my set up so you will see that it doesnt really matter the way I have it set up.



















The tv is just for whenever I may want to play a game on the big screen. The 19' monitor is mainly for information such as temperatures, time, itunes, or browsing while in game. The 22' is what I game on.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Trying out the vertical taskbar, boy this is so weird!


It's not "weird". You're simply not used to it.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> you just quoted me and never said anything lol.
> Edit: NVM, on your post I cant see anything, but in the quote I can.
> Anyways, yea they are all different sizes. Here is a pic of my set up so you will see that it doesnt really matter the way I have it set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tv is just for whenever I may want to play a game on the big screen. The 19' monitor is mainly for information such as temperatures, time, itunes, or browsing while in game. The 22' is what I game on.


I have a similar dark room and lately I've been tripping a lot


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Trying out the vertical taskbar, boy this is so weird!


rusty slamington.

<3.


----------



## magic8ball88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Could I have that background? Looks awesome!












There you go. BTW my resolution isn't 76800x1600. I wish it was though lol. I'm at 5760x1080, 5948x1080 with bezel correction.


----------



## Big-Pete

mines just changed,

both are Full HD monitors, just left is a 24" and right is a 43". (24s for temp/tskmgr/msi/wmi etc) (43"=stuff.)


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebofdoom*
> 
> Just finished mine! Been working on it a bit for a few days now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Wait, eyefinitelyadfladfa registers as one monitor once configured? That's cool. Now that makes sense.


I'm not sure about Surround, but Eyefinity is a tricky beast. I'm not sure exactly what it does in the backend, but essentially yes, it creates one giant surface that is treated as a single screen. Most programs that aren't looking for the Eyefinity setup will simply see a very large resolution.

Some programs with Eyefinity Support and specific programming will actually report back the Eyefinity Resolution without the bezel compensation and will take care of the bezels in it's own way (Game menus and HUD's, etc.)

So some games, like TF2 and every other Source game just see a big resolution and the full screen menus get hidden behind the bezels so unless you know the menu system, it can be a little difficult at times.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Wait, eyefinitelyadfladfa registers as one monitor once configured? That's cool. Now that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about Surround, but Eyefinity is a tricky beast. I'm not sure exactly what it does in the backend, but essentially yes, it creates one giant surface that is treated as a single screen. Most programs that aren't looking for the Eyefinity setup will simply see a very large resolution.
> 
> Some programs with Eyefinity Support and specific programming will actually report back the Eyefinity Resolution without the bezel compensation and will take care of the bezels in it's own way (Game menus and HUD's, etc.)
> 
> So some games, like TF2 and every other Source game just see a big resolution and the full screen menus get hidden behind the bezels so unless you know the menu system, it can be a little difficult at times.
Click to expand...

It is, this is why I'll be playing without bezel correction in TO.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Wait, eyefinitelyadfladfa registers as one monitor once configured? That's cool. Now that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about Surround, but Eyefinity is a tricky beast. I'm not sure exactly what it does in the backend, but essentially yes, it creates one giant surface that is treated as a single screen. Most programs that aren't looking for the Eyefinity setup will simply see a very large resolution.
> 
> Some programs with Eyefinity Support and specific programming will actually report back the Eyefinity Resolution without the bezel compensation and will take care of the bezels in it's own way (Game menus and HUD's, etc.)
> 
> So some games, like TF2 and every other Source game just see a big resolution and the full screen menus get hidden behind the bezels so unless you know the menu system, it can be a little difficult at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is, this is why I'll be playing without bezel correction in TO.
Click to expand...

Playing without bezel correction is impossible for me when running with my monitors in portrait. In landscape I could do it, but not portrait.


----------



## Sebofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marry me


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. BTW my resolution isn't 76800x1600. I wish it was though lol. I'm at 5760x1080, 5948x1080 with bezel correction.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## JoshuaaT

Desktop by JoshuaaT, on Flickr


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT*
> 
> 
> Desktop by JoshuaaT, on Flickr


Very nice. May I ask where you got the background and the skins (if I'm not mistaken, that's Elegance 2, right?)?


----------



## raptorxrx

Current setup


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Current setup


I love Calvin and Hobbes! we have all of the comic books. They are some of my favorites







!


----------



## Mugen87

Here is mine


----------



## famous1994




----------



## jedi304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> May I ask where you got the background and the skins (if I'm not mistaken, that's Elegance 2, right?)?


I know that the skin for the C:, CPU, RAM and NET is Geo Sans, it's what I'm using. The time and weather are different.


----------



## bjgrenke

Is there any quick way to restore my default system files (explorerframe, shell32, etc)? The theme I have now replaced almost all of the main DLLs and the one I want only has a replacement for explorer frame. I have them backed up somewhere, just not sure which is which.


----------



## bjgrenke

Went ahead and tried the theme anyway. Most of it looks amazing:

New taskbar icons, new wallpaper, new theme, and still looking for a new start orb. The only issues I'm having are from the reasons stated in my last post. As you can see the black is still showing from the files of my old theme, as well as the white section on the top of chrome is supposed to be transparent:

I guess I just need to find some default dlls and those issues will be fixed.

Loving the transparent look though. Much nicer than the dark.


----------



## Fantasy




----------



## Ithanul

Current desktop atm. Just started messing around with editing rainmeter files, so far just change the colors where I can see them.


----------



## snipekill2445

This is mine, my desktop is a little messy at the moment.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Is there any quick way to restore my default system files (explorerframe, shell32, etc)? The theme I have now replaced almost all of the main DLLs and the one I want only has a replacement for explorer frame. I have them backed up somewhere, just not sure which is which.


Check below. Pretty sure you should have followed the instructions for Placebo's Installation if you didn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Went ahead and tried the theme anyway. Most of it looks amazing:
> *snip*
> New taskbar icons, new wallpaper, new theme, and still looking for a new start orb. The only issues I'm having are from the reasons stated in my last post. As you can see the black is still showing from the files of my old theme, as well as the white section on the top of chrome is supposed to be transparent:
> *snip*
> I guess I just need to find some default dlls and those issues will be fixed.
> Loving the transparent look though. Much nicer than the dark.


I'm pretty sure you were the one using the Placebo (theme) and Elegance 2 (skin) combo that I asked for before. Doesn't Placebo have you backup the default files, well, at least name them something like explorerframe.dll.original? Pretty sure that was in the instructions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> 
> This is mine, my desktop is a little messy at the moment.


Pretty sure that'll be the earth soon enough.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Here is mine


Love him. Here's Real Life Mugen


----------



## fritx

Where did you get those black themes? or what are the names?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> 
> Where did you get those black themes? or what are the names?


It happens when you install the Placebo theme. Why? Because it isn't one of the Windows Theme files. You have to go switch out system files, and it shows each part as a separate one.


----------



## lordj

Simple, black&white.


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> It happens when you install the Placebo theme. Why? Because it isn't one of the Windows Theme files. You have to go switch out system files, and it shows each part as a separate one.


And do you know where can I download that theme or just google placebo theme?


----------



## fritx

I think I got it, is it this one?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Check below. Pretty sure you should have followed the instructions for Placebo's Installation if you didn't.
> I'm pretty sure you were the one using the Placebo (theme) and Elegance 2 (skin) combo that I asked for before. Doesn't Placebo have you backup the default files, well, at least name them something like explorerframe.dll.original? Pretty sure that was in the instructions.


I did back up all the original files when installing Placebo. When I replace Placebo's Shell32 with the original, it gets rid of the black side bar issue in control panel, but now in explorer the strip of information about the current folder is along the top instead of the bottom. The white Chrome top bar still wasn't fixed.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> I think I got it, is it this one?


Yes, that's it. Follow the guide. I highly recommend *not skipping the first step* because I accidentally got rid of shell32.dll and I couldn't log in. Fortunately, I made a restore point and I had a Windows 7 installation CD handy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I did back up all the original files when installing Placebo. When I replace Placebo's Shell32 with the original, it gets rid of the black side bar issue in control panel, but now in explorer the strip of information about the current folder is along the top instead of the bottom. The white Chrome top bar still wasn't fixed.


Hm...that's odd.


----------



## OC-Guru

Modified :3


----------



## Jiggle Billy

Plain & Simple


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiggle Billy*
> 
> 
> Plain & Simple


Looks like a mac, but I can see you has games, macs dont play games... Windows with Mac visual theme maybe??


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

haha mine isnt very clean but i love it


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

haha mine isnt very clean but i love it











sorry for double post, i fail hard


----------



## OC-Guru

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh4dowH4ze*
> 
> haha mine isnt very clean but i love it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh4dowH4ze*
> 
> haha mine isnt very clean but i love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for double post, i fail hard






Double whammy!


----------



## robster84

my laptop one for now. Nothing special


----------



## Adrenaline

Heres mine -


----------



## AntiTrust

Docked (5760x1080)



Undocked (1600x900)


----------



## kzone75

Desktop today..



29 pic slideshow. Changing every minute..


----------



## idahosurge

Here's mine


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Heres mine -


I think you like AMD.......


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Heres mine -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you like AMD.......
Click to expand...

Is that wrong..?


----------



## Jiggle Billy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Looks like a mac, but I can see you has games, macs dont play games... Windows with Mac visual theme maybe??


Yes, Mac's play games. And quite well I might add. Mine doesn't since I'm stuck with a 9400m, but my sisters with an HD6750 has played everything I've thrown at it.

So yes, this is a Mac. And those are games.


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Very nice. May I ask where you got the background and the skins (if I'm not mistaken, that's Elegance 2, right?)?


Mixed skins: Elegance2, GeoSans_Rainmeter_Skin, Weather, and magiclab. I might have left one out, though.

Wallpaper


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Heres mine -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you like AMD.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that wrong..?
Click to expand...

Fanboyism in general isn't good.


----------



## snipekill2445

There is nothing wrong with being a fan of a Company. As long as you don't go and start arguments.


----------



## Teiji

My current desktop:


Middle image changes every 15min (same girl).


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being a fan of a Company. As long as you don't go and start arguments.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> My current desktop:
> 
> Middle image changes every 15min (same girl).


Who's the girl??


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Fanboyism in general isn't good.


His monitor, his computer, his desktop.
let him have what he wants.. no need to criticize him for having a AMD desktop? I like it!


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being a fan of a Company. As long as you don't go and start arguments.


Yup agreed i used the wallpaper because it looks nice


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Who's the girl??


Heo Yun Mi, a South Korean model.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Heo Yun Mi, a South Korean model.


I still like Miyuko more XD


----------



## EasterEEL

My desktop (background cycles daily, insert picture cycles every five mins). The photos in the second and third were taken by me.


----------



## mit5u

My current setup..


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mit5u*
> 
> My current setup..


Looks awesome!!

Now you just need to change the task bar, start button, and icons to match the theme you are going for









Then it will be great









personally I like a clean desktop, usually only have the recycle bin


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being a fan of a Company. As long as you don't go and start arguments.


agreed, but I'm with him. never really understood "brand loyalty". I mean I'll buy a brand over and over if I've had good experiences, but I'm not going to get upset if someone points out a flaw with the brand. I don't feel I owe the "brand' any real loyalty

but that's just me and I've now help get this thread farther off topic







oops


----------



## Hogwasher

BENDER FTW!



you see the video file named timescapes? google it, pretty cool. And if you have a 2560x1440/1600 res monitor they sell up to 4k versions of it


----------



## ckWL

Thought I would throw mine up there. I like to keep it nice and clean.


----------



## lostmage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*
> 
> Thought I would throw mine up there. I like to keep it nice and clean.


Nice, do you have K701/2s? Or is it just for show?


----------



## ckWL

Just got myself some K701's and made this wallpaper to go with them haha!


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*
> 
> Just got myself some K701's and made this wallpaper to go with them haha!


Lucky guy. Those are beautiful cans


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*
> 
> Just got myself some K701's and *made this wallpaper* to go with them haha!


???
(^Hyperlinked)


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusky03*


Quoting something from the beginning of the thread, but i must have this, where can i find it?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> Quoting something from the beginning of the thread, but i must have this, where can i find it?


Here


----------



## piemasterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> ???
> (^Hyperlinked)


He added the skulls and widened it.


----------



## deadagain6591

A couple shots from the garage


JK


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Here


Awesome, Thank you!
No idea, what it's off, But it's awesome.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> 
> PS. What is fences?


Link of Background?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, Thank you!
> No idea, what it's off, But it's awesome.
Click to expand...

That's from Tomb Raider - A Survivor is Born


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> That's from Tomb Raider - A Survivor is Born


Certainly is very detailed and as far as i'm concerned far more tasteful then a few other things here


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piemasterp*
> 
> He added the skulls and widened it.


Oh okay, so he edited the picture







I got confused when he said he made it lol, my bad.

Changed my theme (again) and changed wallpaper


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

Gotta love Renaissance art!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HotWasabiPeas*
> 
> Gotta love Renaissance art!


Im going to build this in minecraft.


----------



## ckWL

Updated..


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> This is my desktop at work. Stirred up some controversy but I need to stay entertained at work


So I decided to give Jesus a break and updated my wallpaper to this:


----------



## 161029

Haha. I remember that. Jesus break dancing.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Im going to build this in minecraft.


Good luck with that XD


----------



## robster84

My main computer until I find a better background


----------



## onikazam




----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onikazam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love it, where did you get it?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onikazam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha. I remember that skin. I forgot the name. Care to share?

Edit: This one?

http://wistfulwriter.deviantart.com/art/The-Portal-Desktop-Theme-192617498

Above is Portal 1. Same guy made one for Portal 2.

http://wistfulwriter.deviantart.com/art/The-Portal-2-Desktop-Theme-245722598


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robster84*
> 
> My main computer until I find a better background


What background is that? I quite like it.


----------



## Azefore

My current desktop look, moving in one week and will have two more monitors to go with this big guy.
Edit: Updated the screen with a quick and dirty image edit


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> What background is that? I quite like it.


Feels like some scene from the movie 2012.


----------



## robster84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> What background is that? I quite like it.


Its just one i found on a google search. I searched dual monitor wallpaper windows 7 and you will find it in google images


----------



## Feladis




----------



## LoveMe




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

my favorite artist w00t knife party


----------



## Xylene

Daily use/work MacBook Pro 15" Mid 2009.


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Daily use/work MacBook Pro 15" Mid 2009.










- Not the MacBook, that car.
















\_asuperpower_/


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

yah macbooks are stinkers bro. but that wallpaper is amazing


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoveMe*


Best desktop here.








hehe I love Windows XP


----------



## frankzotynia10

my stupid cat


----------



## 161029

Somebody had to bite. Who's in the back?


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Daily use/work MacBook Pro 15" Mid 2009.


TBO I don't actually like that car at all. I'd rather a 458 Italia F430.


----------



## Mr357




----------



## MPIXAPP




----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> yah macbooks are stinkers bro. but that wallpaper is amazing


I am a Mac tech, so I have to use it, but my previous love of Apple is slowly dying and can't wait to get out of working on them every day.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankzotynia10*
> 
> 
> my stupid cat


awesome cat


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> TBO I don't actually like that car at all. I'd rather a 458 Italia F430.


you are wrong.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

yes the 458s and f430s are nice but the F40 is the best ferrari ever, its exactly what enzo ferrari would of wanted stripped back race car! no esp/abs/traction control/carpet/stereo


----------



## LuminatX

Really need to get a matching 1080p display.
and want to get a weather widget too


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> 
> stripped back race car! no esp/abs/traction control/carpet/stereo


NO CARPET! That is just sh**. Why the hell would you pay that much money, for something slower, less well equipped and uglier?


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> NO CARPET! That is just sh**. Why the hell would you pay that much money, for something slower, less well equipped and uglier?


lol i take it you have never driven? how old are you if i may ask?!

unnecessary distractions are eliminated with the f40, its just driver, car, road. if your a bad driver it will show, if your a good driver it will reward.


----------



## onikazam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I love it, where did you get it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Haha. I remember that skin. I forgot the name. Care to share?
> Edit: This one?
> http://wistfulwriter.deviantart.com/art/The-Portal-Desktop-Theme-192617498
> Above is Portal 1. Same guy made one for Portal 2.
> http://wistfulwriter.deviantart.com/art/The-Portal-2-Desktop-Theme-245722598


Yup it's the Portal 2 one. My OCD compelled me to color match everything. The leftmost rectangle was originally more of a grungy off-white. I like the more sterile white of P1 so I changed it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> My current desktop look, moving in one week and will have two more monitors to go with this big guy.
> Edit: Updated the screen with a quick and dirty image edit


Korra! I felt they rushed the season finale on this one. It felt so contrived and a gazillion things were happening in just 2 episodes. I'm still looking forward to the 2nd season, though.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onikazam*
> 
> Korra! I felt they rushed the season finale on this one. It felt so contrived and a gazillion things were happening in just 2 episodes. I'm still looking forward to the 2nd season, though.


Yah, you and me both. Wish they had given another episode before the two parter so they didn't need to throw in Noatok and Tarlok's story at the end. But yes, looking forward to the second season, just another year again though lol.


----------



## polm

I like fast boot up times so I keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## deadagain6591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> NO CARPET! That is just sh**. Why the hell would you pay that much money, for something slower, less well equipped and uglier?


I just wished they would have stayed on that direction, new cars (modern looks) with the performance and drive-ability of the F40


----------



## snipekill2445

I'm 15. I drive 120km every day for work. I've driving a variety of cars. If you think it's better to have less luxuries and comfort in a car, then there is really something wrong with you.

And how old are you, have YOU ever driven a car?


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I'm 15. I drive 120km every day for work. I've driving a variety of cars. If you think it's better to have less luxuries and comfort in a car, then there is really something wrong with you.
> And how old are you, have YOU ever driven a car?


One does not simply drive a supercar as an everyday car.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> you are wrong.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> yes the 458s and f430s are nice but the F40 is the best ferrari ever, its exactly what enzo ferrari would of wanted stripped back race car! no esp/abs/traction control/carpet/stereo


You're wrong. What's wrong with people not liking a particular something??


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> NO CARPET! That is just sh**. Why the hell would you pay that much money, for something slower, less well equipped and uglier?


When one can afford that kind of car, he doesn't even care.


----------



## snipekill2445

When one can afford that kind of car, he (or she) will get the best car they can for their money in most cases. The only way I can see someone buying a car like the F40 over something like a 458 is if they are a collector of some sort, or if they can get one really, really cheap.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> When one can afford that kind of car, he (or she) will get the best car they can for their money in most cases. The only way I can see someone buying a car like the F40 over something like a 458 is if they are a collector of some sort, or if they can get one really, really cheap.


When one can afford that kind of car, he probably lives in a mansion with 50 rooms so money is like nothing to him.


----------



## Xylene

Got this little gem yesterday. We were cleaning out our old location and I came across a MacBook Pro 13" that was in a house fire. No one was hurt so it has no bad mojo. It belonged to the owner of the company's cousin. I asked what we were doing with it and he said to recycle it. I asked if I could have it and he said sure. Turns out, it works fine. The lid was closed and all it got was smoke damage to the casing, which actually cleaned up on the bottom case (only panel I tried to clean so far) pretty easily with dish soap and a scratch pad. The inside looked like a brand new computer. Swapped my drive into it from my 15" and it's great. Not bad for a total of free 99. The second best part is it has Applecare until 3/14.


----------



## snipekill2445

Not necessarily. What it was some bloke who saved for about 10 years to finally get a car like this, do you think he'd go for the old slow car, or the new fast car with things like carpet (







can't believe F40 doesn't have any lol) I know what I'd buy


----------



## Boyboyd

Can't believe we're this sidetracked.



Side note: I'd rather have an F40. It's the only Ferrari I like.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Can't believe we're this sidetracked.
> 
> Side note: I'd rather have an F40. It's the only Ferrari I like.


is that Windows XP?


----------



## Boyboyd

Yeah at work. Every single PC in the office is on 7 except for mine. There's some software I use everyday that we no longer have the key for, so I can't re-install. I'm getting the 2012 edition soon though, so i'll finally be able to go to windows 7.

Can't wait.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Not necessarily. What it was some bloke who saved for about 10 years to finally get a car like this, do you think he'd go for the old slow car, or the new fast car with things like carpet (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't believe F40 doesn't have any lol) I know what I'd buy


Why so worried about carpets?







The car was made to be light. Carpet means weight. Back in 1987-1992, the F40 was the fastest, most powerful, and most expensive car that Ferrari sold to the public. Pure racing. And it is a collector's item these days. Anything but cheap.

Quite an experience to drive, I'd say.









Sorry about going off topic.


----------



## Azefore

Aye stop arguing about cars, there's thousand's of models to suit everyone today, don't like the idea of no carpets in a car that was built in a speed race era? Then forget about it.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Yeah at work. Every single PC in the office is on 7 except for mine. There's some software I use everyday that we no longer have the key for, so I can't re-install. I'm getting the 2012 edition soon though, so i'll finally be able to go to windows 7.
> Can't wait.


nooo!! Windows XP all the way man... XP is the dogs boll... yeah. XP ftw.

I would be on XP if I didnt have trouble running the latest games


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I'm 15. I drive 120km every day for work. I've driving a variety of cars. If you think it's better to have less luxuries and comfort in a car, then there is really something wrong with you.
> And how old are you, have YOU ever driven a car?


im 22 owned a fair few cars,
this is my current car(red one)



has a power to weight ratio of about 250bhp per ton(half a veyron) so its pretty nippy.

not luxurys but distractions, ie the new nissan GTR you have every computer and gadget imaginable, it doesnt even need you in it to drive! it could drive itself. whereas the F40, is no computers/no stereo its pure driving, not computer aided cornering!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> im 22 owned a fair few cars,
> this is my current car(red one)
> 
> has a power to weight ratio of about 250bhp per ton(half a veyron) so its pretty nippy.
> not luxurys but distractions, ie the new nissan GTR you have every computer and gadget imaginable, it doesnt even need you in it to drive! it could drive itself. whereas the F40, is no computers/no stereo its pure driving, not computer aided cornering!


There are two red ones.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> There are two red ones.


the one closest to the cam (gk01 mk3 ibiza cupra)


----------



## snipekill2445

Not a bad looking car, I expected you to have something like a Honda civic or something lol.


----------



## raptorxrx

My comment: If you can own a car like that, I bet you can get several, and have the performance of one, and the comfort of another.

But if someone has that much money, they wouldn't be surfing this thread... Back on topic guys!


----------



## Lukegrimbley

Here mine, clean and simple


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukegrimbley*
> 
> 
> Here mine, clean and simple


Not clean enough IMO.







Still desktop icons in the way.

I don't know why but I just don't really like desktop icons.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Not clean enough IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still desktop icons in the way.
> I don't know why but I just don't really like desktop icons.


same desktop items be gone! doesnt help that im never on the desktop!


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> same desktop items be gone! doesnt help that im never on the desktop!


They're just sitting there and shouting *"I am a stock PC!"*


----------



## bjgrenke

Why is space so beautiful...


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Why is space so beautiful...


Because it's God's creation.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

@wongwarren *cough* higgs boson particle


----------



## raptorxrx

I see lots of people with Rocket Dock. I used it once, but had one problem with it. Whenever I used the desktop peek function, it would disappear. Any way to change that?


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Why is space so beautiful...


Quite like the theme you've got there. Can you tell me what it is? Getting kind of bored of Soft7.







(Guessing it's standard Win7 with custom icons?)

Background would be nice too.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I see lots of people with Rocket Dock. I used it once, but had one problem with it. Whenever I used the desktop peek function, it would disappear. Any way to change that?


I used Rocketdock previously but it kept going over windows when I moved my mouse to the top of the screen even with the setting off, so I moved to NeXus. Works a lot better IMO and is nice and simple, but lots of settings. No issues with the desktop peek either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> Quite like the theme you've got there. Can you tell me what it is? Getting kind of bored of Soft7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Guessing it's standard Win7 with custom icons?)
> Background would be nice too.


My theme is here
And my wallpaper is here.
Wanted a transparent theme that doesn't look similar to stock, which is what most transparent themes look like.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I used Rocketdock previously but it kept going over windows when I moved my mouse to the top of the screen even with the setting off, so I moved to NeXus. Works a lot better IMO and is nice and simple, but lots of settings. No issues with the desktop peek either.
> My theme is here
> And my wallpaper is here.
> Wanted a transparent theme that doesn't look similar to stock, which is what most transparent themes look like.


Wait...this Nexus?

http://www.winstep.net/index.asp


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Wait...this Nexus?
> http://www.winstep.net/index.asp


Yessir


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Yessir


Ah...is it better than RocketDock or are they even?


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Why is space so beautiful...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Because it's God's creation.


omg, wow.









I wish I could go to space









can you please tell me how did you get this theme?


----------



## MPIXAPP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> omg, wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could go to space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you please tell me how did you get this theme?


I second that.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Ah...is it better than RocketDock or are they even?


Personally I like NeXus for the many preinstalled themes and personalization options like mouseover anims and launch anims. I only moved from Rocket Dock because of the pop up issue but I'm glad I changed to NeXus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> omg, wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could go to space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you please tell me how did you get this theme?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPIXAPP*
> 
> I second that.


Just mentioned above







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> My theme is here
> And my wallpaper is here.
> Wanted a transparent theme that doesn't look similar to stock, which is what most transparent themes look like.


----------



## LC155

I've always used rocketdock with the Lucid Icon Pack... got any examples of some good NeXus packs?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> I've always used rocketdock with the Lucid Icon Pack... got any examples of some good NeXus packs?


Whenever I get a new game I just google "(game name) icon" and find a circular one like mine all are o.o


----------



## EddWar

My first post in the threat.









Here is mine



You can get "Fantasy" wallpapers here.
Wallpaper Abyss


----------



## Rookie1337

Well, I've tinkered around a bit so here's something I've been working on:


----------



## CrispyBread

Just an updated version of my desktop. 5120 x 1440.


----------



## Hellfighter

New rig requires new desktop...


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*
> 
> New rig requires new desktop...


Can I haz linkz for wallpaper??


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Why is space so beautiful...


dude! we have the same wallpaper!



or had. now mines this 

just basic mint cinnamon + mate on top of that. in ny debian install its just openbox and that.


----------



## Hellfighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Can I haz linkz for wallpaper??


Sure you can!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*
> 
> New rig requires new desktop...


Lol. Win.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> dude! we have the same wallpaper!
> 
> or had. now mines this *snip*
> just basic mint cinnamon + mate on top of that. in ny debian install its just openbox and that.


Care to share the space one? I'm dying for that one. It gives me some motivation to get rid of my current Rainmeter setup because it's making a mess.

Edit: *Found it.*

http://wallpaperswide.com/shooting_stars-wallpapers.html

Beautiful.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*
> 
> Sure you can!


Thanks dude!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Why is space so beautiful...


umm i really really like your desktop, can i have the link for the wallpaper, clock and how did you make your taskbar and start button look like that, and how come your icons look different on your rocket bar compared to mine?


----------



## Viski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> umm i really really like your desktop, can i have the link for the wallpaper, clock and how did you make your taskbar and start button look like that, and how come your icons look different on your rocket bar compared to mine?


Can I help?








Here is the wall. You can use TinEye or the Google image search thing to find walls with a desktop screenshot.
You can change the start button with a bunch of programs... like this one.
And you can also change your RocketDock icons by just right-clicking any item and choosing the first option.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viski*
> 
> Can I help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the wall. You can use TinEye or the Google image search thing to find walls with a desktop screenshot.
> You can change the start button with a bunch of programs... like this one.
> And you can also change your RocketDock icons by just right-clicking any item and choosing the first option.


clicked the first option like you said and no way of making mine look like his, and the wallpaper you showed as that icon in the bottom right and his doesn't, i think il wait till i get his response, do you have any idea on the clock tho?
really appreciate you trying to help tho


----------



## Viski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> clicked the first option like you said and no way of making mine look like his, and the wallpaper you showed as that icon in the bottom right and his doesn't, i think il wait till i get his response, do you have any idea on the clock tho?
> really appreciate you trying to help tho


You can change the icon that way. You have to download the icons you want from somewhere.
That is the original of the wallpaper (best quality), he's just using a version with the logo removed.
The clock is most probably a Rainmeter skin, don't know what skin though


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> umm i really really like your desktop, can i have the link for the wallpaper, clock and how did you make your taskbar and start button look like that, and how come your icons look different on your rocket bar compared to mine?


Already shared it mate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> My theme is here
> And my wallpaper is here.


As for icons, I used this package. Not so sure what start orb I used but there's a bunch over at Deviantart. For the top dock I'm using Nexus by Winstep. For the icons of the games I just google "(game title) icon" and there's usually a matching one. For the clock I'm using Rainmeter with this skin.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Already shared it mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for icons, I used this package. Not so sure what start orb I used but there's a bunch over at Deviantart. For the top dock I'm using Nexus by Winstep. For the icons of the games I just google "(game title) icon" and there's usually a matching one. For the clock I'm using Rainmeter with this skin.


how do i install the deep 7 3.0 theme, i downloaded it and it gave me a a zip file, i extracted it and its a bunch of files...


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> how do i install the deep 7 3.0 theme, i downloaded it and it gave me a a zip file, i extracted it and its a bunch of files...


Kinda tricky for the first time.

1. First and foremost patch your system files using this.
2. Once that's done, you're good to go. Open the ZIP, go in the VisualStyle folder, and copy the contents from there to C:\Windows\Resources\Themes.
3. Now the tricky part. You'll need to take ownership of the file named "explorerframe.dll" which is found in C:\Windows\System32 if you haven't already. Here's a guide.
4. Once you've taken ownership of it, rename it to something you'll remember like "explorerframeold.dll"
5. Once that's done go to the SystemFiles folder in the ZIP, and choose 64-bit or 32-bit, then open the explorerframe folder, and drag the new exporerframe.dll to the same location as the old one you renamed.
6. Now reboot, then once booted right click on desktop>personalize and click on the Deep theme.

If that doesn't work, PM me and I'll help.

Hope I helped









EDIT: Just FYI, for installing more themes in the future, you won't have to patch your files or take ownership *unless* the theme you're installing changes more dlls than just explorerframe.dll (usually shell32.dll, athui.dll) which they usually do.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Kinda tricky for the first time.
> 1. First and foremost patch your system files using this.
> 2. Once that's done, you're good to go. Open the ZIP, go in the VisualStyle folder, and copy the contents from there to C:\Windows\Resources\Themes.
> 3. Now the tricky part. You'll need to take ownership of the file named "explorerframe.dll" which is found in C:\Windows\System32 if you haven't already. Here's a guide.
> 4. Once you've taken ownership of it, rename it to something you'll remember like "explorerframeold.dll"
> 5. Once that's done go to the SystemFiles folder in the ZIP, and choose 64-bit or 32-bit, then open the explorerframe folder, and drag the new exporerframe.dll to the same location as the old one you renamed.
> 6. Now reboot, then once booted right click on desktop>personalize and click on the Deep theme.
> If that doesn't work, PM me and I'll help.
> Hope I helped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just FYI, for installing more themes in the future, you won't have to patch your files or take ownership *unless* the theme you're installing changes more dlls than just explorerframe.dll (usually shell32.dll, athui.dll) which they usually do.


I found the installation guide for Placebo useful for the renaming of the .dll files. They just add .original at the end of each one so you don't need to remember the original name, but you don't need to anyways because the replacement file has the same name so it's up to you. I would keep the file in the System32 folder though because it's easier to keep it there than move it somewhere else.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I found the installation guide for Placebo useful for the renaming of the .dll files. They just add .original at the end of each one so you don't need to remember the original name, but you don't need to anyways because the replacement file has the same name so it's up to you. I would keep the file in the System32 folder though because it's easier to keep it there than move it somewhere else.


Exactly. You're lucky to be starting fresh, my advice is to keep your names of files *very* organized. When I first started I tried to stay organized, but still after installing so many themes my System32 folder is just a mess


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Already shared it mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for icons, I used this package. Not so sure what start orb I used but there's a bunch over at Deviantart. For the top dock I'm using Nexus by Winstep. For the icons of the games I just google "(game title) icon" and there's usually a matching one. For the clock I'm using Rainmeter with this skin.


hey man i downloaded the icons, and right clicked the shortcut on my task bar and changed the icon to the ones i downloaded, and they aren't changing once i hit apply, do i have to do it a different way?


----------



## Princess Garnet

I'm finally back on my primary PC and here's what I changed it too after falling for Minecraft while being on a lesser PC.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> hey man i downloaded the icons, and right clicked the shortcut on my task bar and changed the icon to the ones i downloaded, and they aren't changing once i hit apply, do i have to do it a different way?


I think you have to do it from desktop icons. So delete all your taskbar icons, search for the things you want and place a shortcut on the desktop, change each of their icons, then drag them to the taskbar.


----------



## piemasterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> I'm finally back on my primary PC and here's what I changed it too after falling for Minecraft while being on a lesser PC.


What icon set is that? I have a TS3 icon that appears to be from it, but I cant find matching ones anywhere else.


----------



## Hellfighter

Now I want a minecraft wallpaper!


----------



## Sakura Siri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*
> 
> Now I want a minecraft wallpaper!


Me too


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*
> 
> Now I want a minecraft wallpaper!


This.


----------



## 161029

Sorry for the double post but this is annoying me, a lot.

Whenever I switch from Omnimo (using 5.0) it keeps on reverting back to its original setup, so I lose my previous setup I had which takes a long, long time to get back and it's just annoying. Is there any way for Omnimo to remember the placement of the skins? I've tried saving it as another theme (called it Omnimo_1) and it still won't keep what I had. Same thing with RainBackup. I don't want to keep on doing this.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I think you have to do it from desktop icons. So delete all your taskbar icons, search for the things you want and place a shortcut on the desktop, change each of their icons, then drag them to the taskbar.


Ok that seemed to for Wmedia player and Firefox but when I do it for a fold then drag it on the task bar it goes back to the stock icon, how do I stocp it from doing that?


----------



## Ghooble

5539x3693


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Ok that seemed to for Wmedia player and Firefox but when I do it for a fold then drag it on the task bar it goes back to the stock icon, how do I stocp it from doing that?


Never tried it with folders... I think the icon for folders is the same across everything, like when a folder is on the desktop, or seen in explorer it's all using the same .ico file, so my guess is that you'd have to replace that. Never really looked into it... Google is your friend


----------



## nvidiaftw12




----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Ok that seemed to for Wmedia player and Firefox but when I do it for a fold then drag it on the task bar it goes back to the stock icon, how do I stocp it from doing that?


I don't think you can, I set the taskbar to "Always combine, hide labels" and use one icon for "explorer.exe" (edit icon on desktop) which any drive/folder/library stacks into. It opens the Library folder, just make any folders you want fast access to into a library - it takes a whole extra mouse click to access them but it looks nice.


----------



## royalflush5

I thought I'd jump in this thread


----------



## jrl1357

ok, so I spent last night editing a conky file i downloaded. heres what I got so far:



so as you can see the big difference from my desktop before is the yellow and orange conky readout to the right. one thing I was hoping to add would be a read out from [email protected] any linux users know of such a code?


----------



## Thracks

Cleanliness is next to godliness. I access everything on my system with Launchy.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Cleanliness is next to godliness. I access everything on my system with Launchy.


I like this one.


----------



## Qu1ckset

'i know this probably aint the right thread to post but i know some of you can prolly help me with this, i went in my "All Programs" list in the start menu and dragged three programs to the desktop thinking it would just create a shortcut but it actually removed the program from the all programs list in the start menu, how do i put them back there, i tried and cant figure it out and ive googled it and cant figure it out!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> 'i know this probably aint the right thread to post but i know some of you can prolly help me with this, i went in my "All Programs" list in the start menu and dragged three programs to the desktop thinking it would just create a shortcut but it actually removed the program from the all programs list in the start menu, how do i put them back there, i tried and cant figure it out and ive googled it and cant figure it out!


Right click, pin to start menu.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Right click, pin to start menu.


its not the start menu where it came from, it came from the "All Programs" list in the start menu


----------



## Ghooble

1600x1181


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> its not the start menu where it came from, it came from the "All Programs" list in the start menu


Pick them up of the desktop and hover them over start button > all programs > where you got them from. You can just drop them back in. Otherwise google the program shortcuts folder open that and put them back. Next time right click and copy the shortcut in the start menu and paste in on the desktop.

Edit - See This for the locations of the folders.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Pick them up of the desktop and hover them over start button > all programs > where you got them from. You can just drop them back in. Otherwise google the program shortcuts folder open that and put them back. Next time right click and copy the shortcut in the start menu and paste in on the desktop.
> Edit - See This for the locations of the folders.


thanks bro it worked, +1rep


----------



## Penryn

Here's mine:


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Here's mine:


Nice.

Cleaned mine up quite a bit. Note that I'm only doing my laptop monitor right now.

Before...


After...


So much better in a minimalist sense. The background isn't really so much minimalist but it's beautiful, and I prefer that. Anyways, you can see I changed the start button and I went with the theme Shine 2.0 from DeviantArt.


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Cleanliness is next to godliness. I access everything on my system with Launchy.


That is a glorious background


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalflush5*
> 
> That is a glorious background


Didn't Vega use that in one of his setups?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Didn't Vega use that in one of his setups?


I believe so.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> 1600x1181




Fixed


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2612963/width/600/height/443/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed


Oh lol. I guess I should have removed it but the photographer deserves credit at the same time. It's a great shot of a Kingfisher


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Oh lol. I guess I should have removed it but the photographer deserves credit at the same time. It's a great shot of a Kingfisher


I'm quite OCD about that stuff







It is a great shot! love the focus


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Nice.
> Cleaned mine up quite a bit. Note that I'm only doing my laptop monitor right now.
> Before...


is that the windows8 preview or is that just a skin for rainmeter?


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtStinger*
> 
> Much cooler when it's all in motion...
> Also my backgrounds cycle every 10 minutes.


how did u set that up?
it's like right out of a movie


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> is that the windows8 preview or is that just a skin for rainmeter?


Definitely not Win8. Probably a skin for Rainmeter or another software.


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Didn't Vega use that in one of his setups?


I have no idea, never saw it, nice if someone could find it though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> is that the windows8 preview or is that just a skin for rainmeter?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Definitely not Win8. Probably a skin for Rainmeter or another software.


'tis omnimo for rainmeter


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piemasterp*
> 
> What icon set is that? I have a TS3 icon that appears to be from it, but I cant find matching ones anywhere else.


It's a collection of various icons and not necessarily all from a set. I did find a few sets I grabbed over time, but I usually do a Google search for icons for the game name, and they usually turn some up. Many of the collections appear on DeviantArt and may also sometimes be featured on Icon Archive or some other icons sites.


----------



## LuminatX

Really need to get a matching 1080p monitor.


----------



## mitchcook420

Dual 22"s










Spoiler: Pics NSFW


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> Dual 22"s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics!


How weird would it be to ask for the link for this? Or the album it came from?


----------



## Princess Garnet




----------



## mitchcook420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> How weird would it be to ask for the link for this? Or the album it came from?


The link for what?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> The link for what?


The picture. Duh.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> is that the windows8 preview or is that just a skin for rainmeter?


Skin for Rainmeter. I don't think they have Aero in Win 8 do they? I forgot what the desktop looked like. I just remember a taskbar without a start button.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Definitely not Win8. Probably a skin for Rainmeter or another software.


It's Omnimo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalflush5*
> 
> I have no idea, never saw it, nice if someone could find it though
> 'tis omnimo for rainmeter


Thank you.


----------



## jrl1357

anyone care to share thoughts on this? as you can see I did get both the [email protected] monitor working (sort of, long story) and a nice clock. new wallpaper and I ditched mints panel for awn (osx like dock)



thoughts? suggestions?


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> anyone care to share thoughts on this? as you can see I did get both the [email protected] monitor working (sort of, long story) and a nice clock. new wallpaper and I ditched mints panel for awn (osx like dock)
> 
> thoughts? suggestions?


Sure hope you're folding in the background because that's a lot of CPU usage for a pretty pic.









Are you going to stick to the default conky appearance or make one of your own/mod one from some one else?


----------



## UltimateBMWfan

Nothing much to say...


----------



## 161029

Nice sticky note.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> anyone care to share thoughts on this? as you can see I did get both the [email protected] monitor working (sort of, long story) and a nice clock. new wallpaper and I ditched mints panel for awn (osx like dock)
> 
> thoughts? suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure hope you're folding in the background because that's a lot of CPU usage for a pretty pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to stick to the default conky appearance or make one of your own/mod one from some one else?
Click to expand...

Im folding, if my cpu was at %100 automaticly it would be pretty bad! That is a modded one. Default is just a black box with cpu and ram use. There are the lua ones but i perfer a simple, color coded layout. Conky is still a work in progress, the [email protected] monitor only half works ane im hoping to add the project to it. I'm considering opening a second conky to the right, maybe a fancy lua one.


----------



## mitchcook420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> The picture. Duh.


Well being that I have everything but the taskbar icons customized, I figured he might of been asking for the theme or icons or something. There is no need to be rude about it......


----------



## jrl1357

I finilly got my folding at home monitor working:

${font sans-serif:bold:size=8}${color FF9900}FOLDING AT HOME ${hr 2}${font sans-serif:normal:size=8}
${color yellow}Work Unit: ${execi 15 cat /var/lib/fahclient/log.txt | tr '(' '\n' |tr ')' '\n' | grep -E "(%|percent)"|tail -n 1 | tr -d 'percent' | tr -d '%'} %
${execibar 15 cat /var/lib/fahclient/log.txt | tr '(' '\n' |tr ')' '\n' | grep -E "(%|percent)"|tail -n 1 | tr -d 'percent' | tr -d '%'}

turns into this:



so I can see my wu progress from my desktop. when I'm finsihed with it that black space will have a command to show what actual wu the machine is doing.


----------



## La Soapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> i like the wallpaper. got the link?


Sorry for the late reply, I haven't checked the forums for a while!

http://crowquills.com/ It's in there, I didn't link directly because the others might interest you as well. Sadly they're not the best of resolution, so just tile them and they turn out great.


----------



## Darren9




----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*


Looks cool bro i like it, btw how do you change your icons into black?


----------



## _Magic




----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Magic*


May I ask, what skin did you used?


----------



## Ghooble

The moon looks like it has a face with a bandanna over the mouth.


----------



## CrispyBread

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> The moon looks like it has a face with a bandanna over the mouth.


Took a second, but I see it.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> ok, so I spent last night editing a conky file i downloaded. heres what I got so far:
> 
> so as you can see the big difference from my desktop before is the yellow and orange conky readout to the right. one thing I was hoping to add would be a read out from [email protected] any linux users know of such a code?


This is Crunchbang Linux, right? or it looks alot like it 

My desktop at work:


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> Looks cool bro i like it, btw how do you change your icons into black?


Thanks, they're just shortcuts made on the desktop and change the icon before pinning them (properties>change icon). I'm using Token (dark) icons.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> ok, so I spent last night editing a conky file i downloaded. heres what I got so far:
> 
> 
> so as you can see the big difference from my desktop before is the yellow and orange conky readout to the right. one thing I was hoping to add would be a read out from [email protected] any linux users know of such a code?
> 
> 
> 
> This is Crunchbang Linux, right? or it looks alot like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My desktop at work:
Click to expand...

mint 13 with cinnamon. I was kind of going for simple with a conky on the side thou.


----------



## Katcilla

Changed mine to this the other day, something I whipped up in Apophysis a year or two ago.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> 
> 
> Changed mine to this the other day, something I whipped up in Apophysis a year or two ago.


I like. Reminds my of that picture you always see that supposed to show the shape of the universe.


----------



## CaptainIntel




----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> I like. Reminds my of that picture you always see that supposed to show the shape of the universe.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> I like. Reminds my of that picture you always see that supposed to show the shape of the universe.
Click to expand...

http://www.windows2universe.org/the_universe/images/cosmic_gc3_new_med.gif

Ones like this.


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> http://www.windows2universe.org/the_universe/images/cosmic_gc3_new_med.gif
> Ones like this.


Huh, I like those pictures, too, But I thought you meant the usual something along these lines:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






At least, that's what I think of when I see it.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainIntel*


can someone Photoshop me this so instead of ducky it has pedo bear please!!


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> can someone Photoshop me this so instead of ducky it has pedo bear please!!


it's been done ages ago. there are many versions on google too.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least, that's what I think of when I see it.


That's the shape of a galaxy not the universe. The Universe is the thing containing that galaxy more or less. To be specific the local supercluster contains that galaxy, the universe contains the supercluster.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> That's the shape of a galaxy not the universe.


+1


----------



## famous1994




----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> Looks cool bro i like it, btw how do you change your icons into black?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, they're just shortcuts made on the desktop and change the icon before pinning them (properties>change icon). I'm using Token (dark) icons.
Click to expand...

Thank you

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*


Vert nice. Its windows but the read out to the right of the first monitor looks like a conky.


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> *That's the shape of a galaxy not the universe.* The Universe is the thing containing that galaxy more or less. To be specific the local supercluster contains that galaxy, the universe contains the supercluster.


True, but that's still what I think of when I see it.


----------



## xuphoria




----------



## CJRhoades

Monitor 1:









2:









And 3:









Laid out like this:


----------



## Boyboyd

Your GPU idles at 58 degrees? :0


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Your GPU idles at 58 degrees? :0


Yea. It's because I have more than one monitor plugged into it. If you have multiple monitors, the GPU won't go into its lowest power save state (157MHz/300MHz). Instead it sits at (300MHz/1050MHz) and idles hotter.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


You wouldn't happen to have a link for this? Looks nice


----------



## fritx

Hey guys I been looking some of your desktops and are pretty sweet, also I noticed that you guys change their icons and everything. I began to change my icons such as my e-mail,steam, chrome, etc, etc, the thing is I cannot change the computer icon, documents icon, pics, video and some of the notification area icons. I was wondering if it done the same way as the others or do I need to download some sort of program to be able to do this?


----------



## fritx

@ jrl1357 I found the image

http://www.chaoswallpapers.com/view-dreamscene_bokeh-1680x1050.html


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a link for this? Looks nice


http://filipe-ps.deviantart.com/art/Form-React-Dreamscene-115961642


----------



## moonmanas




----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a link for this? Looks nice


Here's the static image.


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*


Do you happen to have a link for that?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> Hey guys I been looking some of your desktops and are pretty sweet, also I noticed that you guys change their icons and everything. I began to change my icons such as my e-mail,steam, chrome, etc, etc, the thing is I cannot change the computer icon, documents icon, pics, video and some of the notification area icons. I was wondering if it done the same way as the others or do I need to download some sort of program to be able to do this?


You'll need a program to change the system icons, I've used IconPackager in the past. The libraries you can do yourself, I've used This Guide, method 2, looks like the program they're using could do the system ones also.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Do you happen to have a link for that?


A few scrolls down this page 2nd in from right I think http://wallbase.cc/toplist/0/0/gteq/1680x1050/1.77/110/20/0

Here actyally ;-) http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1471236


----------



## Slayem

TY!


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a link for this? Looks nice


There are lots of such pics here http://wallbase.cc/search/tag:7951


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a link for this? Looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the static image.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> @ jrl1357 I found the image
> 
> http://www.chaoswallpapers.com/view-dreamscene_bokeh-1680x1050.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a link for this? Looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> http://filipe-ps.deviantart.com/art/Form-React-Dreamscene-115961642
Click to expand...

Thanks guys







i'm thinking as a screen saver


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xuphoria*






I must have that background! Link PLZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## fritx

This how my desktop look so far


----------



## bobcarrizal

new windows 7 asus rog.PNG 1447k .PNG file


----------



## bobcarrizal

new windows 7 asus rog.PNG 1447k .PNG file


----------



## bobcarrizal

new windows 7 asus rog.PNG 1447k .PNG file


tonka


----------



## bobcarrizal




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

no need for 4 posts mate..


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> no need for 4 posts mate..


Agreed. Bobcarrrizal, you should've edited your post but hitting the pencil button at the bottom left on your post. Then it will let you edit.


----------



## jrl1357

People make mistakes. Only I am perfect







i kid i kid.


----------



## Rytingur

Figured I would join in so here is mine.


----------



## OC-Guru

Spoiler: Warning: many many many posts just for 1 thing



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcarrizal*
> 
> new windows 7 asus rog.PNG 1447k .PNG file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcarrizal*
> 
> new windows 7 asus rog.PNG 1447k .PNG file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcarrizal*
> 
> new windows 7 asus rog.PNG 1447k .PNG file
> 
> tonka


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcarrizal*






4 posts.. really? Also, 1.4MB for a screen shot? I suggest using Paint to convert it to JPG (~300KB)


----------



## MaDeuce50




----------



## Blackcurrent




----------



## Boyboyd

At least nobody is going to use his computer.


----------



## yannickhk

Yikes









Well, I wouldn't want to look at that desktop for too long ....

Anyway, here is mine


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*


----------



## yannickhk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> This how my desktop look so far





That your gf? LOL


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*






LINKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!! LOL JK! Please don't!

That's 1 desktop background I'm glad I don't have...


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> LINKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!! LOL JK! Please don't!
> That's 1 desktop background I'm glad I don't have...


Gotta admit, the guys got balls for posting it xD


----------



## NFL

I just barfed a little in my mouth


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Gotta admit, the guys got balls for posting it xD


This.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> 
> 75


I dont care who you are i now hate you for life
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yannickhk*


I like. Kubrickien style shot of sun coming up over moon/planet.


----------



## Ghooble

Pro tip people. To avoid looking at it 20 times put your quoted pictures in spoilers...


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Pro tip people. To avoid looking at it 20 times put your quoted pictures in spoilers...


This. I was hoping that I wouldn't have to see it again. Now I need to bear with it for the next few posts until we get a fresh new page.


----------



## jedi304

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*






Trolololol??


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedi304*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolololol??
Click to expand...

Banned


----------



## Hogwasher

you guys are hilarious, what if it's a 15 yr old girls desktop.

When I was a kid I loved Vanilla ice and MC Hammer (embarrassed to admit that







). C'mon lay off.

But if you're right and it's just someone trolling looking for attention, well good job you feed the troll


----------



## 161029

@hogwasher: Your avatar is drawing my attention. I want to see that movie.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> @hogwasher: Your avatar is drawing my attention. I want to see that movie.


Same.


----------



## 187x




----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*


nice wallpaper!







rep+


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> nice wallpaper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rep+


Please remove the 2nd quote... looking at that thing once is bad enough.


----------



## TheBadBull

*insert trollface next to all jb pictures*


----------



## Pwntastic

Here is my desktop


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> *insert trollface next to all jb pictures*


You leave Jack Black alone.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> *insert trollface next to all jb pictures*
> 
> 
> 
> You leave Jack Black alone.
Click to expand...

That's JB, not the inferior jb.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> That's JB, not the inferior jb.


James Bond?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> That's JB, not the inferior jb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Bond?
Click to expand...

Lawl, would rep.


----------



## dutchgenius

here is mine, boring but clean


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> James Bond?


----------



## FahrenheitGTI

desktop.png 2654k .png file


My 24" + 16" portable monitors.


----------



## last-

Nothing special.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special.


link plz <3


----------



## last-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> link plz <3


http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/wallpaper/?order=9&offset=120#/doo7j2

Here you go!


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666




----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> @hogwasher: Your avatar is drawing my attention. I want to see that movie.


It was hilarious


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FahrenheitGTI*
> 
> desktop.png 2654k .png file
> 
> My 24" + 16" portable monitors.


Please do all our bandwidths a favour and re-upload in .jpg, thanks


----------



## LuminatX




----------



## lolllll117




----------



## Dr-Alan




----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*


It looks great









Link, please


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Please do all our bandwidths a favour and re-upload in .jpg, thanks


What kind of cap do you have that 2mb is to much?

Luckily I don't have a cap so no problems for me


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> It looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link, please


here you go:
http://ziom05.deviantart.com/gallery/33788210#/d4y2gye


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> What kind of cap do you have that 2mb is to much?
> Luckily I don't have a cap so no problems for me


I dont have a cap, but that 1.7MB of bandwith is such a waste, when it can be used to download 1 and a half floppy disk images? or even a DOS game, or even 1000 text documents.. you see? no need to upload the pictures in PNG or anything stupid like that ^^, just a waste of space and the time that it will take to upload would be considerably less.


----------



## Demented

Haven't posted in a while. I think layout may be a bit different.

Without Icons:



With Icons:


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Haven't posted in a while. I think layout may be a bit different.
> Without Icons:
> 
> With Icons:


What's your btag? :3 assuming you still play D3?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> What's your btag? :3 assuming you still play D3?


Demented1971#1455

Act 2 or 3 Hell, level 57 Barb


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Demented1971#1455
> Act 2 or 3 Hell, level 57 Barb


Added you  willing to help too


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Added you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willing to help too


I do like to play with others, but part of me is trying to solo as much as I can too.









/end offtopic


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> here you go:
> http://ziom05.deviantart.com/gallery/33788210#/d4y2gye


Many many thanks


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Added you  willing to help too


Wait, you're probably in US


----------



## Tuner111

My new wallpaper xD


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuner111*
> 
> 
> My new wallpaper xD


nice dual boo..i mean nice dual guns, right guns. Thats what i meant


----------



## Tuner111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> nice dual boo..i mean nice dual guns, right guns. Thats what i meant










+Rep


----------



## FearXI

This is mine atm.
Using a small secondary screen since my other died on me.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> nice dual boo..i mean nice dual guns, right guns. Thats what i meant


Haha.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuner111*
> 
> 
> My new wallpaper xD


That res is bothering me. Not sure if this is any better, but you can try.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> That res is bothering me. Not sure if this is any better, but you can try.


Needs more resolution...



^^ 2560x2048, largest I could find that didn't look like it'd been stretched with paint


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuner111*
> 
> 
> My new wallpaper xD


that is a long monitor. what's the dimensions?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> that is a long monitor. what's the dimensions?


That's NVidia surround, 580 SLI


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> That's NVidia surround, 580 SLI


derp. or that too.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> derp. or that too.


*Reads his sig rig for monitor*


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*


Hey,

Dunno if it was posted earlier, but what background/icon pack are you using?

That's also not a custom theme, is it?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LC155*
> 
> Hey,
> Dunno if it was posted earlier, but what background/icon pack are you using?
> That's also not a custom theme, is it?


Hi mate, the theme is Soft7 2.0, the icons are Token (there's also a rather good Installer for System Icons). I don't have a clue where the image came from, I've had it a couple of years, it's called I-Stand-Alone and here's the original I have at 1600p.


----------



## sevink

Here's mine!


----------



## LC155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Hi mate, the theme is Soft7 2.0, the icons are Token (there's also a rather good Installer for System Icons). I don't have a clue where the image came from, I've had it a couple of years, it's called I-Stand-Alone and here's the original I have at 1600p.


Thanks man. I wonder if that original is upscaled though, as when I google searched the image the largest that shows up is 1200p. Oh well! Still a lovely image.


----------



## cMotz

I like simple designs. (sorry if this is considered indecent by some people) I majored in art for a while, and just love sculptures. I saw it on WallBase and added it to my wallpaper folder.


----------



## FLCLimax

can i have


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> 
> 
> can i have


Love blueskin.


----------



## FireBean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cMotz*
> 
> I like simple designs. (sorry if this is considered indecent by some people) I majored in art for a while, and just love sculptures. I saw it on WallBase and added it to my wallpaper folder.


I don't find it offensive at all. It's very classy and shows off the real beauty of a woman. Well, women NOT in the US.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> I don't find it offensive at all. It's very classy and shows off the real beauty of a woman. Well, women NOT in the US.


Oh boy, biased stabs at the Americans again coming from Kansas


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Oh boy, biased stabs at the Americans again coming from Kansas










I know right, we love to self hate lol


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> I don't find it offensive at all. It's very classy and shows off the real beauty of a woman. Well, women NOT in the US.


So true. Girls are much better here in canada







As its from an artistic perspective I don't any one heres going to have any objections.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> So true. Girls are much better here in canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As its from an artistic perspective I don't any one heres going to have any objections.


boobies is boobis, when is it ever bad to see em!?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> boobies is boobis, when is it ever bad to see em!?


When they're fat girl boobies....


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> When they're fat girl boobies....


Talking of boobies, I'm thinking about setting this as my wally >:]]



Call me a creep, idgaf.


----------



## Rookie1337

@OC-GURU: As long as she's over 18 creep out. LOL

Anyway I thought I'd show my hardwork for this thread to get back on topic.


----------



## Ghooble

OC-Guru I'd watch that image. Don't know if the mods would be too happy with it.

Anywho: 2048x1365


----------



## AbdullahG




----------



## edgeria

Love the wood wallpaper.. I want.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeria*
> 
> Love the wood wallpaper.. I want.


You can have it.
Just choose your resolution at the bottom and the download will start.


----------



## Wasd.alltheway

Love Native Instruments


----------



## Hanoverfist




----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> @OC-GURU: As long as she's over 18 creep out. LOL
> 
> Anyway I thought I'd show my hardwork for this thread to get back on topic.


Interesting. Your already using 3.2? I'm still using 2.6. What distro is that? Is the conky your own or is it stolen or is it modded?


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Interesting. Your already using 3.2? I'm still using 2.6. What distro is that? Is the conky your own or is it stolen or is it modded?


2.6? Is that Debian or something to do with your hardware requiring you to stick with an old kernel? Just about every distro has moved to the 3 series and beyond. Arch users are onto 3.4+ but since I'm lazy I'm on Kubuntu.

That Conky is heavily modded from some German guy's that was on deviant art IIRC. The bottom part is actually most of the default conky.conf first group of text settings. If you want I can get you the config and the folder that stores the images that you'll need.

It could definitely use a better hand as the config was a mess before but now it's just loaded after my modding. Only downside to using it seems to be that it makes Xorg go crazy and eat RAM on a compositing system like KDE.


----------



## jrl1357

Really? I never really noticed any differance in my ram use. Same ballpark.

Yes, as lised in my sig and shown in my avatar i think in a debian way







thou I now triple boot Debian GNU/Linux with Debian GNU/Hurd (catch the dfferance?) and FreeBSD

I have my conky from when I had mint dual booted but i have yet to set it up on debian or bsd


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Really? I never really noticed any differance in my ram use. Same ballpark.
> Yes, as lised in my sig and shown in my avatar i think in a debian way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thou I now triple boot Debian GNU/Linux with Debian GNU/Hurd (catch the dfferance?) and FreeBSD
> I have my conky from when I had mint dual booted but i have yet to set it up on debian or bsd


Well I know that with KDE's compositing settings Conky isn't very friendly. In LXDE and E17 I didn't have such problems. Honestly, I'm torn as KDE has those superkarambas and plasmoids that can do most of what conky can....the only problem is they're difficult at times to find the damn configs and that's sometimes the only way to change something simple like font color.


----------



## 73turtles




----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> @OC-GURU: As long as she's over 18 creep out. LOL
> Anyway I thought I'd show my hardwork for this thread to get back on topic.


She's in her 20's so its all good >:]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> OC-Guru I'd watch that image. Don't know if the mods would be too happy with it.
> Anywho: 2048x1365


I'm sure they will be fine with it ^_^ its not showing anything.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> I don't find it offensive at all. It's very classy and shows off the real beauty of a woman. Well, women NOT in the US.


Hmph!


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Really? I never really noticed any differance in my ram use. Same ballpark.
> Yes, as lised in my sig and shown in my avatar i think in a debian way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thou I now triple boot Debian GNU/Linux with Debian GNU/Hurd (catch the dfferance?) and FreeBSD
> I have my conky from when I had mint dual booted but i have yet to set it up on debian or bsd
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know that with KDE's compositing settings Conky isn't very friendly. In LXDE and E17 I didn't have such problems. Honestly, I'm torn as KDE has those superkarambas and plasmoids that can do most of what conky can....the only problem is they're difficult at times to find the damn configs and that's sometimes the only way to change something simple like font color.
Click to expand...

That makes sense. I tend to stick to openbox/gnome/gnomeforks(mate, cinnamon etc.) I would stick with conky, just cause if you ever switch to another desktop you still have the config ready to go. Just my 2cents thou.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> I don't find it offensive at all. It's very classy and shows off the real beauty of a woman. Well, women NOT in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmph!
Click to expand...

lawl?


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *73turtles*


May I have that background?


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> May I have that background?


http://i.imgur.com/XngdC.jpg

Bokeh!


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasd.alltheway*
> 
> 
> Love Native Instruments


Do want


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/XngdC.jpg
> 
> Bokeh!


Thanks


----------



## LBear




----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Thanks


Anytime ^.^


----------



## Modus




----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> That makes sense. I tend to stick to openbox/gnome/gnomeforks(mate, cinnamon etc.) I would stick with conky, just cause if you ever switch to another desktop you still have the config ready to go. Just my 2cents thou.


Eh...I've hated gnome since I started Linux two years ago. Might have been because it always glitched or crashed for me but I just never enjoyed the way it worked. Anyway KDE, LXDE, and E17 have served me well enough. I find it funny though that those all seem to be the least liked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *73turtles*


So are you going to keep running gadgets since someone has decided to release the zero day exploit on them and MS decided to ax them?


----------



## ACM




----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> lawl?


Pretty much, yeah (that is, I didn't take it seriously for anyone wondering).

My desktop is still currently the same as it was last time I posted it, so I have nothing new yet.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> lawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much, yeah (that is, I didn't take it seriously for anyone wondering).
> 
> My desktop is still currently the same as it was last time I posted it, so I have nothing new yet.
Click to expand...

I wanted to know what exactly was being said by that Hmph.


----------



## Xylene

Hack Pro


----------



## Zyro71




----------



## 5prout

Updated desktop:


----------



## 5prout

Please delete. Accidental double post.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Updated desktop:


Nice desktop. What Rainmeter skin is that?


----------



## 5prout

Before Dawn. Found here: http://lianx-design.deviantart.com/art/Before-Dawn-RM-Bar-188602159


----------



## DevilDriver

I'm about to change it so figured I'd post my current desktop.


----------



## caffeinescandal




----------



## jedi304

^How's Windows 8? Any major differences?


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedi304*
> 
> ^How's Windows 8? Any major differences?


Aside from the metro UI, not really. It does run pretty efficiently, and once you get use to it, it's easy to maneuver around and do any thing you would in any previous Microsoft OS.


----------



## InsideJob

Heres my current desktop







DayZ all the way


----------



## adizz




----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I wanted to know what exactly was being said by that Hmph.


I was merely playfully showing an attitude at the general remark that women in the U.S. aren't beautiful (and I know that [probably and hopefully] wasn't meant too literally). I wasn't intending to start a somewhat political thing though, hence the simple reply.

If that comment was getting at the sort of thing I think it could have, not all women here subscribe to the fashion of selling out to the social trend movements or the Hollywoodization of presenting ourselves and/or living our lives, and likewise, there are probably women in other countries and/or cultures who may do roughly equivalent things.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*


Whats the red thing in the top left corner?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*


Oooo what city is that BTW?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Oooo what city is that BTW?


Looks to me like Dubai


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Looks to me like Dubai


It is indeed. The tower gives it away


----------



## jedi304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*


Anyone know what Rainmeter skin this is?


----------



## Nitrogannex




----------



## ipv89




----------



## adizz

Here's the wallpaper if anyone's looking for it

http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/2073868
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedi304*
> 
> Anyone know what Rainmeter skin this is?


Its called .png.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Whats the red thing in the top left corner?


Its a ribbon, rainmeter skin. I don't remember where I found it but I'm pretty sure you'll find it on deviantart.


----------



## kzone75




----------



## GermanyChris




----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> -snip-


hhhhhhotttttt-hothothothtohothhtohthoththothothothothothothothot! xD


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> hhhhhhotttttt-hothothothtohothhtohthoththothothothothothothothot! xD
Click to expand...









She's a sweetheart.







She told me that if I want this as a wallpaper, she might as well upload a high res one.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a sweetheart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She told me that if I want this as a wallpaper, she might as well upload a high res one.


Lucky guy... lol


----------



## kyismaster

http://puu.sh/JIuY <- full size


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> http://puu.sh/JIuY <- full size


Or you could just you know, middle click on it.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Or you could just you know, middle click on it.


easier to just left click -shrug-


----------



## Buzzin92

Mine without all my crap showing:










Mine on a typical workday


----------



## AbdullahG

^That has to be the most badass MLP wallpaper I have ever seen.


----------



## kyismaster

xD go ahead nvidia, try to middle click buzzins post, hence, why I post a link.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> xD go ahead nvidia, try to middle click buzzins post, hence, why I post a link.


Right click, view image


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> -snip-


Is that your ZJ by any chance ?


----------



## USFORCES

WJ Yes sir.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice grand sir.


----------



## powellt177

Mine for 3 months. Looks much better than when I have my icons on.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powellt177*
> 
> 
> 
> Mine for 3 months. Looks much better than when I have my icons on.


Would you happen to have just the background?


----------



## White Fire

I had to.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Would you happen to have just the background?


Here ya go!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> I had to.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Would you happen to have just the background?
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go!
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


No problem


----------



## Dan the bloke

I used to keep the games at the top right as my current ones, but i switch between too many to keep it up to date now


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem
Click to expand...

you're going to love what I have planned for it


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan the bloke*
> 
> 
> I used to keep the games at the top right as my current ones, but i switch between too many to keep it up to date now


I went there when I went to canada


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> you're going to love what I have planned for it


Sweet! Can't wait to see it


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> I went there when I went to canada


thats Malaysia....

im pulling your leg lols.


----------



## Rayyeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan the bloke*
> 
> 
> I used to keep the games at the top right as my current ones, but i switch between too many to keep it up to date now


Why not use steam/win7 jump lists?

My desktop has only the recycle bin on it, and usually cycles though these images every few hours: http://imgur.com/a/LYVKy

Boring, but i rarely see the desktop.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> thats Malaysia....
> im pulling your leg lols.


Nice try =P


----------



## Dan the bloke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> I went there when I went to canada


Id love to go there








Ive just got a load of scenic pictures off the internet on a cycle








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayyeter*
> 
> Why not use steam/win7 jump lists?


Because then if i go on my computer with the intention of doing uni work, there would be farrrr too much temptation there :L


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> thats Malaysia....
> im pulling your leg lols.


Valley of Ten Peaks amiwrong?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> you're going to love what I have planned for it
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! Can't wait to see it
Click to expand...

*I took this:*



*And made it awesome like this:*



*And here's the modified file (3526x1920):*


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> *I took this:*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/965951/
> 
> *And made it awesome like this:*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/965946/
> 
> *And here's the modified file (3526x1920):*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/965952/


Sweet!


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> *I took this:*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/965951/
> 
> *And made it awesome like this:*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/965946/
> 
> *And here's the modified file (3526x1920):*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/965952/


Very very nice! I really like


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> you're going to love what I have planned for it
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! Can't wait to see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I took this:*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/965951/
> 
> *And made it awesome like this:*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/965946/
> 
> *And here's the modified file (3526x1920):*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/965952/
Click to expand...

Totally saw this coming.


----------



## Totimoshi

For now...


----------



## 161029

I thought that was the Portal Theme for Rainmeter at first...is it? Omnimo 5.0 has it too IIRC.


----------



## Tman5293

New wallpaper for mine. Had to do some slight editing to make it line up correctly:


----------



## kzone75

I found something called AeroRainbow. Changes the color of the taskbar when the wallpaper changes. Do anyone of you know if there is some tiny program that would also change the color of the background "behind" the wallpaper in a similar fashion? If, for instance, a wallpaper won't fit (without setting it to fill), or just a pic in portrait mode.. Would be nice to have it to change automatically..


----------



## famous1994




----------



## jedi304

^My dream car on the left!


----------



## jedi304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> New wallpaper for mine. Had to do some slight editing to make it line up correctly:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey bud, what Rainmeter skin is the RSS feed?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedi304*
> 
> Hey bud, what Rainmeter skin is the RSS feed?


It's called VClouds RSS. You can get it right here: http://vclouds.deviantart.com/art/VClouds-RSS-162291995


----------



## kevininsimi

My desktop on my brand new Zenbook Prime UX31A. I'll be changing the theme and adding some token icons in the near future but for now this is what I have!


----------



## djriful

5120 x 1440p


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/966330/
> 
> 5120 x 1440p


Canada Line Bridge?

P.S. I googled "Canadian Bridges"


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Canada Line Bridge?
> P.S. I googled "Canadian Bridges"


Looks more like the Millau Viaduct. I could be wrong though. lol

source


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> Looks more like the Millau Viaduct. I could be wrong though. lol
> source


Those two have nothing in common


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> Sweet!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Very very nice! I really like


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Totally saw this coming.


Thanks guys 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I thought that was the Portal Theme for Rainmeter at first...is it? Omnimo 5.0 has it too IIRC.


I really should get around to installing Rainmeter, I feel the top right corner would be the perfect spot for it.


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*


\

what gadgets are those, or how do you get your gadgets to look like that...


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> \
> what gadgets are those, or how do you get your gadgets to look like that...


It's a program called Rainmeter. I'm pretty sure he's using Enigma and some other skins combined.

Windows Gadgets...lol. But seriously, don't use them. Rainmeter forever!


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> \
> what gadgets are those, or how do you get your gadgets to look like that...


If you are interested in getting Rainmeter here is the site you can download it at: http://rainmeter.net/cms/

Also these are the skins/themes I have that are seen in the screenshot

Technologic:
http://www.customize.org/rainmeter/skins/86200

Super Colossal Clock:
http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins/61892

Futuristica:
http://jawzf.deviantart.com/art/Futuristica-Rainmeter-Skin-252039879?q=boost%3Apopular%20jarvis%20rainmeter&qo=3

Enigma:
http://rainmeter.net/cms/SuitesEnigma


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Those two have nothing in common


LOL yep nothing at all.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/966330/
> 
> 5120 x 1440p


If you don't mind me asking, Can you post your background in full res?


----------



## Rookie1337

Here's my Gadgets:



Here's what Alt-Tab does:



I just wish Rainmeter's inspiration (Conky) got as much love/customization being made. Instead I had to make/mod my own.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> LOL yep nothing at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, Can you post your background in full res?


Here you go (5120 x 1440):


----------



## Fantasy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*






Dubai looks very cool in this picture









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> *I took this:*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/965951/
> 
> *And made it awesome like this:*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/965946/
> 
> *And here's the modified file (3526x1920):*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/965952/






WOW, the portal wallpaper and the screens looks epic.


----------



## falcon26

Here is mine nice and simple


----------



## Fantasy

my new wallpaper.


----------



## 161029

Want the first and second wallpaper please.


----------



## Fantasy

Spoiler: All the Wallpapers :)


----------



## lurker2501




----------



## ice-dragoon25




----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*


what rez is this?


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> what rez is this?


1920x1200, but there are bigger versions also


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice-dragoon25*


New album is coming out, are you excited? I'm excited. You're definitely excited..


----------



## jared872

Here's mine


----------



## BoredErica

Currently on my 19 inch Insignia. Gonna get a Catleap soon. My desktop is basically a slideshow of about 100 different 1440p wallpapers. I keep my desktop free of clutter. Just the recycle bin.


----------



## ice-dragoon25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> New album is coming out, are you excited? I'm excited. You're definitely excited..


Yeah really, i've just google it and it says that the album is out september 17! The new single, Survival for the olympic games, is just epic!


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jared872*
> 
> Here's mine


Whats res? Link?


----------



## LilScrappyD

here's mine


----------



## Shiikamaru

Temporary


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Whats res? Link?


Try - http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-F92gK1REFTQ/ThFZ9SGtlEI/AAAAAAAABbI/okNmaAMs5Co/s1600/Sci-Fi+Planets.jpg


----------



## SenorRed




----------



## EoL RiNzleR




----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


so cute. do you have the link to the wallpaper?


----------



## boogschd




----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> so cute. do you have the link to the wallpaper?


Here you go:


----------



## Teiji

Since the Windows' gadgets have a vulnerability that haven't been fixed yet, I decided to give Rainmeter a try. So here's my new desktop (with middle pic changing every 15min so I don't get bored from the same pic/desktop):


----------



## bigkahuna360

Here is my compilation. Its full of game and abstract wallpapers. Mostly 2560x1440/1600p but some are 1920x1080.

Compilation


----------



## boogschd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Since the Windows' gadgets have a vulnerability that haven't been fixed yet, I decided to give Rainmeter a try. So here's my new desktop (with middle pic changing every 15min so I don't get bored from the same pic/desktop):


what rainmeter theme/skins are you using ? .. i like the look of it


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogschd*
> 
> what rainmeter theme/skins are you using ? .. i like the look of it


You mean the model??


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> You mean the model??


The Rainmeter skins..


----------



## jared872

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Whats res? Link?


1920x1200

Sci-Fi-Planets-71682.jpg 961k .jpg file


----------



## boogschd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogschd*
> 
> what rainmeter theme/skins are you using ? .. i like the look of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> You mean the model??
Click to expand...
























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> *The Rainmeter skins..*


----------



## Teiji

*Clock & date (from Elegance 2):* http://lilshizzy.deviantart.com/art/Rainmeter-Elegance-2-244373054
*HDD meter (from Basic Circles):* http://unforgivenrevival.deviantart.com/art/Basic-Circles-V1-1-308072207
*Music Player CPU, RAM, etc (square shape) (from Encoded):* http://lilshizzy.deviantart.com/art/Rainmeter-Encoded-v1-2-3-215992941
*Recycle Bin (from Razor)*: http://minhtrimatrix.deviantart.com/art/Razor-158568197
*System info (top-right) (AIDA64 OSD--not Rainmeter skin):* http://www.aida64.com/
*All other skins (from Omnimo 5)*: http://omnimo.info/

...and lastly, the good ol' Windows' *Sticky Notes*


----------



## boogschd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> *Clock & date (from Elegance 2):* http://lilshizzy.deviantart.com/art/Rainmeter-Elegance-2-244373054
> *HDD meter (from Basic Circles):* http://unforgivenrevival.deviantart.com/art/Basic-Circles-V1-1-308072207
> *Music Player CPU, RAM, etc (square shape) (from Encoded):* http://lilshizzy.deviantart.com/art/Rainmeter-Encoded-v1-2-3-215992941
> *Recycle Bin (from Razor)*: http://minhtrimatrix.deviantart.com/art/Razor-158568197
> *System info (top-right) (AIDA64 OSD--not Rainmeter skin):* http://www.aida64.com/
> *All other skins (from Omnimo 5)*: http://omnimo.info/
> ...and lastly, the good ol' Windows' *Sticky Notes*


right on!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Since the Windows' gadgets have a vulnerability that haven't been fixed yet, I decided to give Rainmeter a try. So here's my new desktop (with middle pic changing every 15min so I don't get bored from the same pic/desktop):


How do you get the same pic to stay in the middle, with that background?


----------



## Teiji

By using Automatic Wallpaper Changer, which is more flexible and way better than Windows 7 wallpaper engine. Basically, it allows you to set a wallpaper as a background (ie. my blue textured picture) and set a folder with pics that you want to cycle through, on top of that background. It also has a lot of other features like setting border, transparency, etc.


----------



## boogschd

wallpaper on a wallpaper? :O









i just use wallpaper randomizer


----------



## dmanstasiu

Problem :|

I changed my window's bar orientation to vertical, but I find myself clumsy with the windows button at the top. Any way to invert the windows bar so the windows button is on the bottom, and the notification area + time is at the top ?


----------



## Defunctronin

Background changes every minute or so. have a folder full of nebulas, stars, etc.


----------



## CrispyBread

Desktop Without apps:

Desktop With apps, they fade in:


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Problem :|
> I changed my window's bar orientation to vertical, but I find myself clumsy with the windows button at the top. Any way to invert the windows bar so the windows button is on the bottom, and the notification area + time is at the top ?


Maybe I'm stupid but I couldn't find anyway to do that without adding in some code. That's just sad...I mean come on MS that's something all DEs in Linux can do in 2 seconds.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrispyBread*
> 
> Desktop With apps, they fade in:


LOL. You've made your desktop into some kind of half breed between a pad and the osx dock. If only touch screen monitors weren't crappy for the prices.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Problem :|
> 
> I changed my window's bar orientation to vertical, but I find myself clumsy with the windows button at the top. Any way to invert the windows bar so the windows button is on the bottom, and the notification area + time is at the top ?


Try this http://www.thewindowsclub.com/orb-mover-move-start-button-menu-windows


----------



## mahdi

hackintosh


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Try this http://www.thewindowsclub.com/orb-mover-move-start-button-menu-windows


Thanks!!


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Thanks!!


You're very welcome.


----------



## LostKauz




----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*


that was my old wallpaper before i sold my eyefinity seup and went back to single screen setup!


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Due to my different resolutions the right half of the picture which is my second scree, has black bars on the top and bottom.



Also, um, how do I make the above image bigger, I selected 500x1000 but it doesn't appear that big.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> that was my old wallpaper before i sold my eyefinity seup and went back to single screen setup!


Wow, what made you go back to single screens? I would think that once you do eyefinity, you would never go back.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Wow, what made you go back to single screens? I would think that once you do eyefinity, you would never go back.


eyefinity sucks so hard for gaming, there are problems with it for people who mix there connections with active adapters causing bluescreens, and i wasn't the only person experiencing this, i can post threads if you dont believe me.

I owned a dell U3011 (2560x1600) had to sell it due to financial reasons, but when i built a new computer i thought id try eyefinity and for casual browsing on the desktop it was nice and convenient minus the sreen tearing when you drag a window across all three, which wasnt a deal breaker, and the games that did work without bluescreens were alright i guess, but i sold the setup, plus my hd6990 to upgrade to a gtx690 and 27" Korean ips (2560x1440) and i have to say the higher rez ips panels look way better with the eyecandy and graphics.. 1080p cant compare..
but its whatever floats your boat


----------



## jprovido

chichan!!!

www.wallbase.net <-- great place to get wallpapers


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> eyefinity sucks so hard for gaming, there are problems with it for people who mix there connections with active adapters causing bluescreens, and i wasn't the only person experiencing this, i can post threads if you dont believe me.
> I owned a dell U3011 (2560x1600) had to sell it due to financial reasons, but when i built a new computer i thought id try eyefinity and for casual browsing on the desktop it was nice and convenient minus the sreen tearing when you drag a window across all three, which wasnt a deal breaker, and the games that did work without bluescreens were alright i guess, but i sold the setup, plus my hd6990 to upgrade to a gtx690 and 27" Korean ips (2560x1440) and i have to say the higher rez ips panels look way better with the eyecandy and graphics.. 1080p cant compare..
> but its whatever floats your boat


I'm thinking of getting 3x 1080p monitors around christmas to do eyefinity with my 7970 im getting next month. This adapter thing is interesting, I posted a topic asking what sort of adapters I would need to run 3x DVI monitors off of a 7970 and it barely got any replies, maybe you can help me, and please tell me more about this bluescreening problem.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting 3x 1080p monitors around christmas to do eyefinity with my 7970 im getting next month. This adapter thing is interesting, I posted a topic asking what sort of adapters I would need to run 3x DVI monitors off of a 7970 and it barely got any replies, maybe you can help me, and please tell me more about this bluescreening problem.


Honestly, the increased pixel density with the 27" screens make them worth the money, let alone IPS, CCFL backlighting, while still having a ridiculous amount of pixels to work with(I went from multiple monitors to this u2711, definitely an upgrade). Anyways, here is my current desktop...


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting 3x 1080p monitors around christmas to do eyefinity with my 7970 im getting next month. This adapter thing is interesting, I posted a topic asking what sort of adapters I would need to run 3x DVI monitors off of a 7970 and it barely got any replies, maybe you can help me, and please tell me more about this bluescreening problem.


I highly recommend getting a high rez ips monitor but if you have your heart set on a eyefinity setup make sure you buy monitors with a mini display port, if you use use all three with that connection it will get rid of the screen tearing problem and blescreens, if you mix connection like having 1dvi, 1 mini dp to dvi and 1 mini dp to hdmi, you will get the problems I had.

So make sure you have all matching connection.. I think it will be ok if you use one dvi and two straight mini display port, but stay away from the active adapters they are the cause of all the headaches


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Honestly, the increased pixel density with the 27" screens make them worth the money, let alone IPS, CCFL backlighting, while still having a ridiculous amount of pixels to work with(I went from multiple monitors to this u2711, definitely an upgrade). Anyways, here is my current desktop...


How much money are we talking for one of thse IPS monitor things, I plan to only spend about $450 on used monitors for my eyefinity. Also I should've mentioned this before, I'm going to just extend my windows desktop when just doing normal things on my computer, and only use eyefinity mode when im gaming.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> How much money are we talking for one of thse IPS monitor things, I plan to only spend about $450 on used monitors for my eyefinity. Also I should've mentioned this before, I'm going to just extend my windows desktop when just doing normal things on my computer, and only use eyefinity mode when im gaming.


Well for your price range you can get a Korean ips monitor which is what I own atm, you can get it express shipped to your door for $350-$400 depending on what brand you go for, there are three major brands for sale on eBay with highly rated and trusted sellers, check out the shimian qh27, crossover 27q and the catleap, there are threads on ocn for all three, mine came to $370CAD and it was money well spent, if you have further questions pm me or check out the threads for those brands,


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Well for your price range you can get a Korean ips monitor which is what I own atm, you can get it express shipped to your door for $350-$400 depending on what brand you go for, there are three major brands for sale on eBay with highly rated and trusted sellers, check out the shimian qh27, crossover 27q and the catleap, there are threads on ocn for all three, mine came to $370CAD and it was money well spent, if you have further questions pm me or check out the threads for those brands,


Yeah I agree, they may not be the same quality as the dell's and HP's but they are a steal at that price. The resolution alone is almost worth the risk


----------



## Hellfighter




----------



## DevilDriver

Desktop I nearly finished a few days ago. Still needs a little work.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Desktop I nearly finished a few days ago. Still needs a little work.


That's too messy for my eyes







but hey, whatever floats your boat


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Come to butthead.


----------



## ranviper

Mine. =)


----------



## 161029

@ranviper: Theme please. Starting to get bored of Shine 2.0. Was thinking about giving dEEP 7 3.0 a try.


----------



## Ghooble

Alrighty fellas. My collection of Earth Porn has grown to about 187 pictures (nearly) all HD. How shall I share the love with you all? Mediafire upload? Pic a few like I usually do and upload to OCN? Choice is yours for who wants them


----------



## fritx

wouldn't hurt to see them lol


----------



## Dirkonis

as basic as possible.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Got a new wallpaper.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Got a new wallpaper.


Nice wallpaper. Is that a DBS or DB9??


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Nice wallpaper. Is that a DBS or DB9??


V12 Vantage

http://brova.deviantart.com/art/Aston-Martin-V-12-Vantage-129911048


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> @ranviper: Theme please. Starting to get bored of Shine 2.0. Was thinking about giving dEEP 7 3.0 a try.


http://oliver182.deviantart.com/art/...-VS-221211005?


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Alrighty fellas. My collection of Earth Porn has grown to about 187 pictures (nearly) all HD. How shall I share the love with you all? Mediafire upload? Pic a few like I usually do and upload to OCN? Choice is yours for who wants them


Put them all in mediafire upload. Can't wait to see what your collection is like!!


----------



## Ghooble

Hit the Mediafire file limit. Had to break into 2 zip folders lol.

Links will be available soon


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Hit the Mediafire file limit. Had to break into 2 zip folders lol.
> Links will be available soon


Dropbox is 2.5GB limit


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Dropbox is 2.5GB limit


Thought about doing it in Dropbox. But decided I already had Mediafire open in a tab and didn't have Dropbox open









Part 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?wmba62skqqmguxi

Part 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?869xp6t2roxwwxr


----------



## nvidiaftw12

File blocked for violation...


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirkonis*
> 
> 
> as basic as possible.


O rly?



This is my true desktop.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dirkonis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as basic as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> O rly?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my true desktop.
Click to expand...

Too many icons...


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Mine. =)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















can u please tell me from where did you get that them?


----------



## dave1991

Here's mine.


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave1991*
> 
> Here's mine.


theme name?


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u please tell me from where did you get that them?


Already posted the link, but here it is again, along with some other helpful ones.









http://oliver182.deviantart.com/art/...-VS-221211005?

You can do transparent explorer windows with full glass.exe
Theme is WP7 Mango VS http://oliver182.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3npbi5
Junior Icon Set http://treetog.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3254md
Clean Start Orb http://vuvuzelahero.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d424wdd


----------



## dave1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> theme name?


Shine 2.0+Animus 2.0 rainmeter skin+Animus 3.0 dreamscene+Token Dark icons


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Thought about doing it in Dropbox. But decided I already had Mediafire open in a tab and didn't have Dropbox open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?wmba62skqqmguxi
> Part 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?869xp6t2roxwwxr


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> File blocked for violation...


Bummerrrrrr. Put em' on Dropbox if you don't mind! I really want your collection... What violation?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Bummerrrrrr. Put em' on Dropbox if you don't mind! I really want your collection... What violation?


What in the hell..probably because it's named "porn". Alrighty. They're going into my dropbox.

EDIT: Dropbox link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/63v4o21jj9kuuho/MFkOWRoNPB

Hopefully that will work.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> What in the hell..probably because it's named "porn".


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*


Hey man, those pictures are porn...just a more classy version of it


----------



## Nuzart

Here is mine, the pictures change every 10 mins though.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Hey man, those pictures are porn...just a more classy version of it


I went on the internet today, and I found this:


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I went on the internet today, and I found this:


mother of god


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I went on the internet today, and I found this:
> *snip*


It sounds like you're saying you don't go on the internet...but Overclock.net is on a completely different level...


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I went on the internet today, and I found this:


Top Gear huh??


----------



## lawndart

Well let me give it another try...LOL


----------



## von rottes

Haters gonna hate


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Haters gonna hate


That sickens me.


----------



## jprovido

my pink netbook with pink theme :3


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> That sickens me.


this.....this exactly


----------



## AbdullahG

I kinda like it


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I kinda like it


You now sicken me


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> You now sicken me


Well, your sickness of me now sickens me.


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> You now sicken me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your sickness of me now sickens me.
Click to expand...

Your sickness of my sickness towards you now sickens me further


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> Your sickness of my sickness towards you now sickens me further


Your sickness of my sickness towards your sickness of me sickens me.









Back on topic. I changed my wallpaper:


----------



## Ellis

Definitely still needs some work but here's mine at the moment:


----------



## AbdullahG

Funny, I was looking into Fallout: New Vegas wallpaper not too long ago.


----------



## AncientW

A dumbo question. how do you take a picture of your desktop? fraps doesn't seem to work.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AncientW*
> 
> A dumbo question. how do you take a picture of your desktop? fraps doesn't seem to work.


PrtScreen -> Paste in Paint


----------



## zwano




----------



## AncientW

Quote:


> PrtScreen -> Paste in Paint


Hmmm. I Print Screen and nothing happens.


----------



## csm725




----------



## AncientW




----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## Matthew89




----------



## Deanofski




----------



## philhalo66




----------



## sage101

That's me on the bike.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> 
> *That's me on the bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






LIAR!


----------



## Ghooble

What did you guys think of my collection?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that episode is great. all episodes are great. \m/


----------



## lawndart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AncientW*
> 
> Hmmm. I Print Screen and nothing happens.


hit Prt Scr... open paint then hit paste.. then save as JPG format then you can upload it here.

lAWNdART


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AncientW*
> 
> Hmmm. I Print Screen and nothing happens.
> 
> 
> 
> hit Prt Scr... open paint then hit paste.. then save as JPG format then you can upload it here.
> 
> lAWNdART
Click to expand...

or if you use MSI Afterburner you can just use the screen capture function and it will auto save the file


----------



## Swar

Here is my desktop ~


----------



## steve210

my visit to Colorado


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> my visit to Colorado


where in CO did you go if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*


what rainmeter is that?>!?


----------



## Phil~




----------



## tasospaok123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


I love that taskbar. How did you do it?

Also, this is my netbook.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Funny, I was looking into Fallout: New Vegas wallpaper not too long ago.


It's actually an image I found from Google that appears to be the stock menu background from Fallout 3 (which I'm pretty sure was a 1600x1200 image) with a Photoshopped section on the left hand side, resized to 1080p. It works quite well though and I don't have the skill to make one myself so I've stuck with this.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tasospaok123*
> 
> I love that taskbar. How did you do it?
> Also, this is my netbook.


i used this theme http://oliver182.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3npbi5 I'm really digging it with a invert color mod for firefox.


----------



## sage101

LIAR![/quote]

That was just a joke man, where's your sense of humor.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> LIAR!


That was just a joke man, where's your sense of humor.[/quote]
I was only joking too.


----------



## rjajmr0221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Definitely still needs some work but here's mine at the moment:


can you help me out with the weather skin? i have been using rainmeter all of about 20 min. now and would like to add to what i have so far and really have no idea what i am doing


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What method did you use to get the image resolutions to work properly like that? Photoshop template or just a crop to the proper resolution for the proper screeen? I've been trying to get this working for quite a while but never quite managed to get it to line up as perfectly as you did


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## lawndart

or i can change it to






Images are 5760 X 1080 and you can save them by right clicking then expanding them.

Best suited for triple screen.

LawnDart:thumb:


----------



## von rottes

Sickness....From LUNA?!?!
Maybe if I just *click click*



That should cure any sickness of Luna


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm heaving some issues setting up Reinmeters weather code ,can someone please help ,this is what i'm getting


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm heaving some issues setting up Reinmeters weather code ,can someone please help ,this is what i'm getting


You might want to post in the Rainmeter Thread, or link to the skin your using, I've not played with a skin that uses AccuWeather.


----------



## 161029

I did a little bit of work. Just a new background, moved some skins around, center aligned my taskbar icons, and got some new icons.



I'm starting to get bored of Shine 2.0 though. I need a new theme that doesn't capture your attention like the glass. I want the focal point to be the icons and start button. I think a black taskbar would look nice. Also need to go switch out tray icons. White icons draw too much attention (I love minimalism).


----------



## xRehab

something I put together to match the color scheme of my new build. Pretty proud of it since it was my first time with rainmeter and I pulled it together in a couple days.


----------



## john1016

I have Display Fusion set to change the background every 5 minutes, and have over 1000 backgrounds but most are not fill triple wide. If anyone knows a good site to get them plz let me know
Got alot from TMB and the others from GoodFon.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> 
> I have Display Fusion set to change the background every 5 minutes, and have over 1000 backgrounds but most are not fill triple wide. If anyone knows a good site to get them plz let me know
> Got alot from TMB and the others from GoodFon.


wallbase.net and interfacelift.com


----------



## witho




----------



## lawndart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> 
> I have Display Fusion set to change the background every 5 minutes, and have over 1000 backgrounds but most are not fill triple wide. If anyone knows a good site to get them plz let me know
> Got alot from TMB and the others from GoodFon.


I posted some NICE triple screen pics a few posts back.

LawnDart


----------



## Manu9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xRehab*
> 
> 
> something I put together to match the color scheme of my new build. Pretty proud of it since it was my first time with rainmeter and I pulled it together in a couple days.


Gief Wallpaper and RM theme please :3


----------



## Theloudtrout

Here is my desktop.



I'm open to suggestions as i don't quite like the windows taskbar.


----------



## Theloudtrout

Blank (somehow double posted)


----------



## Manu9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> Here is my desktop.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions as i don't quite like the windows taskbar.


Amazing..


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> Here is my desktop.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions as i don't quite like the windows taskbar.


The only things I would do are:
1- move the taskbar to the left. I know it's weird, but once you get used to it it's much nicer.
2- Edit your icons (Including Windows Orb) to match the rest of the theme


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> Here is my desktop.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions as i don't quite like the windows taskbar.


auto-hide it?


----------



## Theloudtrout

Ok so thanks for the suggestions and while i know this is going slightly off-topic during playing with the look of the task-bar i found a small program that removes those weird shades in the windows task-bar and i'm sure others will want to too.

Heres the link: http://garbanzox.deviantart.com/art/AeroPlain-for-Windows-7-125999931


----------



## OkanG

I have a question. Regarding rainmeter and other applications, does it draw a lot from the computer in any way that would make it slower? All the desktops on here look really nice, motivates me to spend some more time on my own


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I have a question. Regarding rainmeter and other applications, does it draw a lot from the computer in any way that would make it slower? All the desktops on here look really nice, motivates me to spend some more time on my own


It doesn't make any noticeable difference to me. Unless you're still on windows 98, you should be fine


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Nothing on my desktop....
> 
> Double click (or hit esc) and...
> 
> I'm magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Updated my Wallpaper so I figured why not show it lol


I wanna that too







how can u do that?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> It doesn't make any noticeable difference to me. Unless you're still on windows 98, you should be fine


Good to know







I have no access to my own computer as of now, but I can't wait to try out rainmeter whenever I can!


----------



## Chreyz




----------



## OkanG

My laptops desktop as of right now. After looking at this thread, I decided to try out Fences and Rainmeter. I really like it so far. This is practically nothing compared to what I want to do with the desktop of my main rig though, but I don't have access to it right now. Used the laptop to kind of get familiar with Rainmeter


----------



## Krahe

posting so i can find it again


----------



## kzone75




----------



## duox

Am I the only person that likes using windows icons lol


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjajmr0221*
> 
> can you help me out with the weather skin? i have been using rainmeter all of about 20 min. now and would like to add to what i have so far and really have no idea what i am doing


Sorry, didn't see this post until now.

What do you need help with? The weather skin that I have there is just downloaded from here and not edited at all apart from to widen it to the width of all my other skins.


----------



## Nuzart

Rainmeter is good and all, but how often are you actually just sitting looking at your desktop?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Rainmeter is good and all, but how often are you actually just sitting looking at your desktop?


I just have the time and date on mine ; otherwise if someone else needs to see something I'd imagine they just Aero Peek to see CPU usage or internet speeds or w/e


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I just have the time and date on mine ; otherwise if someone else needs to see something I'd imagine they just Aero Peek to see CPU usage or internet speeds or w/e


i run tskmgr +real temps+msi afterburner on my second screen to keep an eye on things.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Rainmeter is good and all, but how often are you actually just sitting looking at your desktop?


When I am doing my homework at my desk and not doing anything else.. lol. The time and temp are useful too!


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> I wanna that too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how can u do that?


It's a program called Fences sir.

DL link: http://download.cnet.com/Fences/3000-2072_4-10909535.html


----------



## remeth




----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> where in CO did you go if you don't mind me asking?


rocky mountain national park


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> rocky mountain national park


very nice, about an hour or so away from where I am (right south of Boulder)









I grew up in the southern part of the state though.


----------



## xRehab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manu9*
> 
> Gief Wallpaper and RM theme please :3


 Clean Green - xR.zip 129k .zip file


well there is a zip file with a theme and WP used


----------



## DEEBS808

Heres mines


----------



## jrl1357

ok so i've done some work and i'm back







been going for a #! look on my debian, so openbox, tint2, and statler icons and theme



and with some stuff open



the only thing I want to do (for now) is tint the conky back ground, so right now i'm messing around with lua. if anyones wants the wallpaper, conky (or parts of it) or tint2 just ask. any thoughts?


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> ok so i've done some work and i'm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been going for a #! look on my debian, so openbox, tint2, and statler icons and theme
> 
> and with some stuff open
> 
> the only thing I want to do (for now) is tint the conky back ground, so right now i'm messing around with lua. if anyones wants the wallpaper, conky (or parts of it) or tint2 just ask. any thoughts?


That's a NICE wallpaper.


----------



## jrl1357

google images


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> ok so i've done some work and i'm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been going for a #! look on my debian, so openbox, tint2, and statler icons and theme
> 
> and with some stuff open
> 
> the only thing I want to do (for now) is tint the conky back ground, so right now i'm messing around with lua. if anyones wants the wallpaper, conky (or parts of it) or tint2 just ask. any thoughts?


Thats pretty sweet. Makes me want to start using linux.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*
> 
> Thats pretty sweet. Makes me want to start using linux.


and whats stopping you? dual boot, or vm. the ability to change desktops, window managers, change themes for them, icons, conky screenlets, compiz effects, and workspaces make it much more configurable gui wise then windows or mac osx. the only unreplacable windows programs are games, to which I say vm windows (or dual boot) plus stream for linux is coming soon. look at my memory useage too- 192mbs on a modern, 64 bit os.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> and whats stopping you? dual boot, or vm. the ability to change desktops, window managers, change themes for them, icons, conky screenlets, compiz effects, and workspaces make it much more configurable gui wise then windows or mac osx. the only unreplacable windows programs are games, to which I say vm windows (or dual boot) plus stream for linux is coming soon. look at my memory useage too- 192mbs on a modern, 64 bit os.


I already got vmware fired up to test out linux. I did use it before for a couple months but reverted back to window







. But slowly I am seeing the potential in Linux and plan to dual boot. Just don't know which one to choose.thanks


----------



## Manu9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xRehab*
> 
> Clean Green - xR.zip 129k .zip file
> 
> well there is a zip file with a theme and WP used


Thanks


----------



## jrl1357

ok so I worked get compositing installed and working then I was able to shade the conky. heres it now:



what do you think? better then before?


----------



## Xiphos




----------



## Nuzart

Just thought these 2 pics coming up together was worth posting.


----------



## rjajmr0221

*please delete


----------



## Nebacanezer

Hadn't posted mine in quite sometime so here's an update









I'm always looking for ways to improve it so any constructive suggestions are always welcome. And, yes, I do love Bones. More specifically I love Emily Deschanel...like hardcore...I tell my wife that Emily Deschanel is the only woman who could take me away lol


----------



## amshad0w

Edit: Oops.


----------



## amshad0w

Wallpaper itself for anyone interested.

http://i.imgur.com/gNSVP.jpg


----------



## jrl1357

Link please


----------



## ranviper




----------



## OkanG

Messed around with my desktop a little. Didn't get much done, but found lots of nice wallpapers. How it looks now


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*


what RM skin is that?


----------



## dogsofwar909




----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogsofwar909*


I would be driven insane if I had to read "Republic of Gamers" so many times by just looking at my wallpaper.









Looks cool though.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> When I am doing my homework at my desk and not doing anything else.. lol. The time and temp are useful too!


Yep. This was my old desktop until I realized that I never just sit there press the Rainmeter buttons that look oh so nice









Token Icons + Onmino Rainmeter Theme + Appows 2010 Windows Theme.

I made a zip file to make your desktop like that if anyone wants it.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogsofwar909*


i wonder if this comes in 2560x1440


----------



## OkanG

This has probably been mentioned lots of times by now.. But what are you guys using for changing the windows taskbar skin?


----------



## Manu9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Yep. This was my old desktop until I realized that I never just sit there press the Rainmeter buttons that look oh so nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Token Icons + Onmino Rainmeter Theme + Appows 2010 Windows Theme.
> I made a zip file to make your desktop like that if anyone wants it.


Yes please!


----------



## Outlaw02




----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manu9*
> 
> Yes please!


I think this is it, I'm on my laptop on vacation with slow internet so I'm not totally sure, I just pulled this from my mediafire folder.

http://www.mediafire.com/?1y09az0jmj4bo0o


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> This has probably been mentioned lots of times by now.. But what are you guys using for changing the windows taskbar skin?


I don't know about the rest of these guys/gals but I'm just using a Window's 7 theme along with a different start orb that looks like an arrow.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> I don't know about the rest of these guys/gals but I'm just using a Window's 7 theme along with a different start orb that looks like an arrow.


Where did you download the skin?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> I think this is it, I'm on my laptop on vacation with slow internet so I'm not totally sure, I just pulled this from my mediafire folder.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?1y09az0jmj4bo0o


I wonder what else it could be?....


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I wonder what else it could be?....


I see what you did there









I actually made a bunch of those files before getting the final one that has everything in it and actually works, so I'm hoping it's that one.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> what RM skin is that?


It's called Simple Rain:

http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins/63474


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> I see what you did there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made a bunch of those files before getting the final one that has everything in it and actually works, so I'm hoping it's that one.










In all seriousness, you have a sweet desktop







I'd use that zip now but I've been on holidays for the past month. Missing my rig


----------



## Rookie1337

On my laptop when I'm connected to an outlet:


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

My lovely Arch + Openbox!


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> My lovely Arch + Openbox!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


whats that panel? tint 2? love it! I would consider moving the conky to the left of the girl thou, or shading it like I did


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






thats an awsome idle cpu usage my friend.

annoyingly, installing and then removing a package from sid took out my hard openbox work, and nearly killed my debian install. rather then do all the work again (you know, rebuilding my menu (lost that to) getting every little thing right) I said screw it and installed gnome (2) i would post again, but also annoyingly ocn has introduced some flash to the uploading photos thing, and it does not like gnash. so I wait, they say the next update brings a fallback mode.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> whats that panel? tint 2? love it! I would consider moving the conky to the left of the girl thou, or shading it like I did
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats an awsome idle cpu usage my friend.
> annoyingly, installing and then removing a package from sid took out my hard openbox work, and nearly killed my debian install. rather then do all the work again (you know, rebuilding my menu (lost that to) getting every little thing right) I said screw it and installed gnome (2) i would post again, but also annoyingly ocn has introduced some flash to the uploading photos thing, and it does not like gnash. so I wait, they say the next update brings a fallback mode.


Nah, I like the way she is eyeballin' my conky







Sorry to hear about your openbox install getting borked. Every time I try to get Debian installed I break it within a matter of hours. Me and Deb just don't get along. Now pacman, we get along just fine


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Yep. This was my old desktop until I realized that I never just sit there press the Rainmeter buttons that look oh so nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Token Icons + Onmino Rainmeter Theme + Appows 2010 Windows Theme.
> I made a zip file to make your desktop like that if anyone wants it.


Would appreciate a link. Thanks.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Where did you download the skin?


Technically its a theme, but I got that particular on from deviantart.com

Just search Windows 7 Theme


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Technically its a theme, but I got that particular on from deviantart.com
> Just search Windows 7 Theme


I just can't find anything else than desktop wallpapers with the standard taskbar, basically.. I want something a little bit special, and the taskbar is the main thing i want to change. Do you have a link for yours?

EDIT: I googled "Windows 7 Theme" instead of searching for it on deviantart. I guess I was too fast to ask questions, sorry







And thanks for your help, +rep


----------



## byteninja2

Wow, transformers are sure powerful for a Pentium 4


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Would appreciate a link. Thanks.


http://www.mediafire.com/?1y09az0jmj4bo0o

Download that and try to follow the "instructions" as best as you can. I wrote them and they're pretty vague, so just PM me if you have questions.


----------



## SamMeeDee

This is the image that I used for my wallpaper.

Machinae Supremacy = life 



This is my desktop, with Rainmeter on. The suite I use is called Enigma.

Ironically, at the time I took this, I was listening to a band other than Machinae Supremacy.


----------



## 161029

Enigma was the first skin I used. It was nice, but then I decided to go all out on minimalism.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I just can't find anything else than desktop wallpapers with the standard taskbar, basically.. I want something a little bit special, and the taskbar is the main thing i want to change. Do you have a link for yours?
> EDIT: I googled "Windows 7 Theme" instead of searching for it on deviantart. I guess I was too fast to ask questions, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks for your help, +rep


No problem. Glad you found some stuff on changing the visual theme.

Here is a link to DA with some themes popped up after a "Windows 7 Theme" search, enjoy!


----------



## squall325

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Yep. This was my old desktop until I realized that I never just sit there press the Rainmeter buttons that look oh so nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Token Icons + Onmino Rainmeter Theme + Appows 2010 Windows Theme.
> I made a zip file to make your desktop like that if anyone wants it.


you made it look like MS stole Metro-theme from your icons. They're more awesome than metro.


----------



## andrews2547

Come at me bro


----------



## nvidiaftw12

It looks like you're missing a start button there.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jrl1357

well, time for my gnome desktop I just finished



















desktop is gnome 2.30.2, icons are mist (expect for a few ones that wont change







) and theme is darklooks custom (darklooks + clearlooks) I can give the conky and wallpaper to if anyone wants it.


----------



## dogsofwar909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i wonder if this comes in 2560x1440


I'm sure it does, it was bundled with my mobo drivers


----------



## Cheaptrick

Here's mine...


----------



## NFL




----------



## DuckKnuckle

Decided to update my wallpaper again...


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm running out of black, white, and gray wallpaper. Anyone have any suggestions (preferably computer related or abstract)?


----------



## Nuzart

Display Fusion or something of the likes and change all your pictures to greyscale


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> you made it look like MS stole Metro-theme from your icons. They're more awesome than metro.


Thank You!

Yea with the Onmino Rainmeter skin you can fade them in and out, change their shapes, textures, color, etc. Much better than Windows 8.


----------



## Nebacanezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*


Nice wallpaper









+1


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Thank You!
> Yea with the Onmino Rainmeter skin you can fade them in and out, change their shapes, textures, color, etc. Much better than Windows 8.


And it ties in great with the desktop too. That's how Windows 8 should be. Spreading the start button across the desktop and let there be a show/hide button for the minimalists out there like me.







(although that's sort of why I got rid of Omnimo; because it just is a bit too colorful for me)


----------



## Nitrogannex

Deadpool Themed (still under construction)


----------



## rjajmr0221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*


can i ask what skin(s) for the clock/date? would look good with what i am trying to do with my secondary screen


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I'm running out of black, white, and gray wallpaper. Anyone have any suggestions (preferably computer related or abstract)?


Not B&W but related to your Avatar


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> And it ties in great with the desktop too. That's how Windows 8 should be. Spreading the start button across the desktop and let there be a show/hide button for the minimalists out there like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although that's sort of why I got rid of Omnimo; because it just is a bit too colorful for me)


Yea, for a while I thought that looked really cool. Since then I have uninstalled all rainmeter stuff and just left it as a bare icon-less desktop.

Nice and usable!


----------



## jpdaballa

You guys have some amazing wallpapers and skins here. Ive been collecting lots of wallpapers for some time now. Ill post some examples below.

p2C81.jpg 524k .jpg file


78fde2af10e3777e2b45b188d6010223.jpg 922k .jpg file


Windows_repair_computer_wallpapers.jpg 229k .jpg file


If you guys like them, want me to make a link so you can download the ones I have?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjajmr0221*
> 
> can i ask what skin(s) for the clock/date? would look good with what i am trying to do with my secondary screen


It should be Elegance 2: http://lilshizzy.deviantart.com/art/Rainmeter-Elegance-2-244373054


----------



## kbCorruption




----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbCorruption*


interesting.. why fusion? your rig dosn't have an apu or anything


----------



## kbCorruption

I use the AMD Fusion utility from time to time... mostly because I think the wallpaper is SICK lol.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> It should be Elegance 2: http://lilshizzy.deviantart.com/art/Rainmeter-Elegance-2-244373054


Correct


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> You guys have some amazing wallpapers and skins here. Ive been collecting lots of wallpapers for some time now. Ill post some examples below.
> 
> p2C81.jpg 524k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 78fde2af10e3777e2b45b188d6010223.jpg 922k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Windows_repair_computer_wallpapers.jpg 229k .jpg file
> 
> If you guys like them, want me to make a link so you can download the ones I have?


I actually have the one with the cat at desktop background right now, but the two others look really cool too, thanks!


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Not B&W but related to your Avatar


That actually gave me an idea for a new wallpaper:


----------



## nvidiaftw12

^ That's pretty wicked.


----------



## rjajmr0221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> It should be Elegance 2: http://lilshizzy.deviantart.com/art/Rainmeter-Elegance-2-244373054


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Correct


+1, thank you


----------



## AblueXKRS




----------



## Qu1ckset




----------



## AbdullahG

^Why do you have 2 NVIDIA Control Panels on the top taskbar thingy? Sorry, just curious.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> ^Why do you have 2 NVIDIA Control Panels on the top taskbar thingy? Sorry, just curious.


One is probably Nvidia Inspector.


----------



## ironsurvivor




----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> One is probably Nvidia Inspector.


Ah I see.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> ^Why do you have 2 NVIDIA Control Panels on the top taskbar thingy? Sorry, just curious.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> One is probably Nvidia Inspector.


lol one is "a new dawn shortcut" and the other is "a new dawn configuration shortcut" i dont even know why i have either of them on my rocketdock, to lazy to remove


----------



## AbdullahG

You mean the one with the fairy?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> You mean the one with the fairy?


yup


----------



## Wiffinberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Just set this one up:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, that is a fully functional equalizer visualization.


What visualization is that, and where can I get it?


----------



## LC155

^ Background for that one plz.


----------



## Supreme888




----------



## mitchcook420

Here is my current setup


----------



## mohit9206

how do you upload pic of desktop ?


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> how do you upload pic of desktop ?


Press _Print Screen_ (Usually above Insert/Delete/Home/End/Page up/Page Down Cluster)
Open Paint
Paste
Save file
Upload the file here.


----------



## lawndart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> This has probably been mentioned lots of times by now.. But what are you guys using for changing the windows taskbar skin?


Here is a good tutorial on how to modify the task bar

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/21161/change-the-windows-7-taskbar-color-with-no-extra-software/

Lawndart


----------



## mohit9206




----------



## mohit9206

thanks for info about how to upload... you like my desktop people ??


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> Here is a good tutorial on how to modify the task bar
> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/21161/change-the-windows-7-taskbar-color-with-no-extra-software/
> Lawndart


I was looking for a link like this. I was starting to think I'd never get it..
Thanks! +Rep

Actually, this is not even close to what I was looking for. Still helpful, but I'm more into changing the icons and things like that. Thanks for the link anyways though.


----------



## KarmaKiller




----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Press _Print Screen_ (Usually above Insert/Delete/Home/End/Page up/Page Down Cluster)
> Open Paint
> Paste
> Save file
> Upload the file here.


Or just use Windows 7 builtin tool for taking snapshot: Snipping Tool


----------



## snelan

This is my desktop now, nice and simple


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Or just use Windows 7 builtin tool for taking snapshot: Snipping Tool


Vista has it too. Not that anyone uses Vista.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Or just use Windows 7 builtin tool for taking snapshot: Snipping Tool


True, but I find printscreen easier for a full picture (not so fun dragging the mouse over 2 monitors) I use printscreen for full desktop, alt + printscreen for windows and snipping tool just for little things, like say a section of a webpage or document. Nothing wrong with choices


----------



## famous1994




----------



## KW10001




----------



## lurker2501

Win 7 PSP Edition by dniwe_ebanoe, on Flickr


----------



## UsernameGoesHer

Untitled.png 4929k .png file
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/22569314.png/


----------



## MarvinDessica

She's purty. And the liquorice chick apparently.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlWRhnYgWcc


----------



## ivr56

Mu ultra minimalistic desktop
Rocketdock + Stacks









Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> That actually gave me an idea for a new wallpaper:


I love that wallpaper, used it for months since it matched well with my other one.:


----------



## Katcilla

Bezel correction...
Image on the left cycles every 10 seconds.


----------



## Hogwasher




----------



## coldeadman




----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> 
> Bezel correction...
> Image on the left cycles every 10 seconds.


Can you post your wallpaper?


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> Can you post your wallpaper?


Sure thing.

Hopefully it's big enough for you.


----------



## LostKauz

heres mine as of this post


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> heres mine as of this post


Oh. My. God.

Do you have link for EVERYTHING you got there? Especially that clock, it looks amazing!

And the icons at the top. And the taskbar. Nevermind, everything looks so great! Link plz


----------



## Plooto

Old:

New:


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plooto*
> 
> Old:
> New:


Link for 2nd pic please


----------



## raisethe3

^^^There you go.

http://img.myconfinedspace.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/shuttle-docks-with-ISS.jpg


----------



## Sony Oengui

I like galaxies.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Hopefully it's big enough for you.


Teehee


----------



## ivr56

Love this wallpaper


----------



## Plooto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> ^^^There you go.
> http://img.myconfinedspace.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/shuttle-docks-with-ISS.jpg


I was 2 hours and 41 minutes late to link that picture. Hope you enjoy dman


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Oh. My. God.
> Do you have link for EVERYTHING you got there? Especially that clock, it looks amazing!
> And the icons at the top. And the taskbar. Nevermind, everything looks so great! Link plz


He's actually only using Rainmeter with one skin and rocketdock









Here you have the clock and here is rocketdock.

This is mine BTW.


----------



## TheMindAtLarge




----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*
> 
> He's actually only using Rainmeter with one skin and rocketdock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you have the clock and here is rocketdock.
> This is mine BTW.


I don't get why you keep it so crowded....

Here's mine for reference.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plooto*
> 
> I was 2 hours and 41 minutes late to link that picture. Hope you enjoy dman


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMindAtLarge*


Source?


----------



## bukkit

mine changes every six hours, this one will change at 2 am. it's devin townsend for those who don't know him.

the image button is giving me an error so here is link.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*
> 
> This is mine BTW.


Can you tell me what rm skin is the calendar?


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Can you tell me what rm skin is the calendar?


Its called Shadow3 calendar.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I don't get why you keep it so crowded....
> Here's mine for reference.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source?


I find it rather clean actually. It has all the info I need at any time.
Weather for a week in advance, calendar because I always check it, multiple clocks for when a window is covering either of them, CPU individual core usage because I like to see the usage after I exit a game or whatever, network traffic when I download something to see actual speed, Ram and Swap usage to keep an eye on both and HDD space for whenever I want to know how much I have free








Can't be bothered to check online and some programs whenever I want to see any of this info ... so I have it in front of me all the time


----------



## bjgrenke

Put my own little twist on snelan's desktop. The rainmeter config he had didn't look as nice when on my higher res screen. Decided to just (horribly) photoshop the wallpaper and throw a date on there. No more dock for me, I'm launching all my games from Steam now







Minimalism > Functionality


----------



## marlo

I am surprised at how many people use Windows gadgets. Do you actually look at them or use them? I always thought the addition of gadgets in Vista and 7 was just annoying. All they do is slow things down.

If there are some actual useful ones that aren't ugly link them.

Here's mine. Desktop icons are hidden since I am reformatting soon and it's a mess. Usually my desktop is blank anyway. All my icons are on the taskbar. I like to be tidy.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marlo*
> 
> I am surprised at how many people use Windows gadgets. Do you actually look at them or use them? I always thought the addition of gadgets in Vista and 7 was just annoying. All they do is slow things down.
> If there are some actual useful ones that aren't ugly link them.
> Here's mine. Desktop icons are hidden since I am reformatting soon and it's a mess. Usually my desktop is blank anyway. All my icons are on the taskbar. I like to be tidy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They're all using Rainmeter. It's much like windows gadgets, but with a much larger selection of themes and types of gadgets. Most themes are found here.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Heres my current in progress one, for some reason i get SERIOUS lag when i have any skin that involves the network and for some reason creates like 5-10second lag won anything too do with Rainmeter so when i know i am going too be doing a few tweaks i have too remove the network skin first which is VERY annoying as it only started too happen since my new Mobile Broadband (buy 3 month dongle every 3 months)

Like the weather skin but wish the icons and text color was more in line with my color scheme


----------



## marlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> They're all using Rainmeter. It's much like windows gadgets, but with a much larger selection of themes and types of gadgets. Most themes are found here.


Never heard of it must be new.

Back in the day I used Windows Blinds and Win Tidy for XP. Not sure if they are still around.

Rainmeter must be the Windows Blinds of Windows 7.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marlo*
> 
> Never heard of it must be new.
> Back in the day I used Windows Blinds and Win Tidy for XP. Not sure if they are still around.
> Rainmeter must be the Windows Blinds of Windows 7.


Rainmeter existed during the time of XP LOL


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Rainmeter existed during the time of XP LOL


Yep, but it was like Samurize back then, not quite 100% compatible with Windows and eventually you'd get some unwanted side effects. The more recent versions have breathed new life into it.


----------



## marlo

I will give it a try then. I don't really mind Window's 7 default look. XP was always ugly though.

I see now Windows Blinds is still kickin'. What is the benefit of that over this Rainmeter?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marlo*
> 
> I will give it a try then. I don't really mind Window's 7 default look. XP was always ugly though.
> I see now Windows Blinds is still kickin'. What is the benefit of that over this Rainmeter?


My understanding is that Windowblinds only did automatic theming to Windows, and IMO the themes are all awful.. Rainmeter just offers widgets like clocks, dates, calendars, system stats, temperatures, and much more, all offered in thousands of beautiful themes. If you're going to theme Windows as a whole, I would always do it manually.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marlo*
> 
> I will give it a try then. I don't really mind Window's 7 default look. XP was always ugly though.
> I see now Windows Blinds is still kickin'. What is the benefit of that over this Rainmeter?


Window blinds affects the whole interface (start bar, window borbers, menu's, fonts, icons, popups, ect, ect) and Rainmeter just adds gadgets/text to the desktop space. Hours of setting up Rainmeter+Custom Theme+Icon Changing+Other Tweaks = One nice Window Blinds Package (it's just not free







).


----------



## UDA1983




----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UDA1983*










I've had that wallpaper before but I couldn't get the right Rainmeter/Windows theme combination to pull it off. I think you've done so perfectly. Nice job


----------



## UDA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had that wallpaper before but I couldn't get the right Rainmeter/Windows theme combination to pull it off. I think you've done so perfectly. Nice job


Thanks


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UDA1983*
> 
> Thanks


Also, Welcome to OCN mate


----------



## OkanG

Without Fences


Fenceliciousness

I'm still struggling with the Windows taskbar though. How do you guys do that? I've found some skins that i actually like, but when I doubleclick them, it applies the windows sounds of the skin and turns Windows Aero off. Then, nothing more happens.. Do you guys use some kind of software to apply those skins and themes? Also, when I try to do it manually in the System32 folder, it just says that I don't have permission, even though I'm Administrator. Helpz


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Minimalism > Functionality


Minimalism=Functionality


----------



## wot




----------



## jpdaballa

Hey guys i have a big folder dedicated to nice wallpapers. Can anyone recommend me a good site that can let me upload them (about 500mb) as a zip file or something so that i can post the link here for anyone who wants to have it? thanks!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> Hey guys i have a big folder dedicated to nice wallpapers. Can anyone recommend me a good site that can let me upload them (about 500mb) as a zip file or something so that i can post the link here for anyone who wants to have it? thanks!


Dropbox, up to 2GB


----------



## byteninja2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> Hey guys i have a big folder dedicated to nice wallpapers. Can anyone recommend me a good site that can let me upload them (about 500mb) as a zip file or something so that i can post the link here for anyone who wants to have it? thanks!


Dropbox, or (google docs?) and make the folder public.


----------



## jpdaballa

Thanks to Dmanstasiu for the link

Heres the link for anyone who wants to download any of the wallpapers i have saved over time.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pnrg37u7yw0vozc/tpiQlJ0tue

(pictures are still uploading so the list is not complete yet)

Feel free to download any of the pictures you like.

NOT ALL of the wallpapers are 2560x1440, some may be better quality than others, but regardless enjoy!


----------



## osswix

ill add to the clean-ness.
my linux-laptop (ubuntu)

hiresmy gaming pc's
(windows)
wallpaper is by me, using rocketdock on the side, i geuss token's icons (multiply times mentioned in this post can't miss)
not ready jet.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

An update of my desktop, slight changes too the Rainmeter skins, just mainly changing the colours and the angle for some of them


----------



## xRehab

updated my rainmeter skin, cleaned up the CPU info display. Also finished the top app bar and moved things around. pretty happy with this setup, just neeed to include a media player now...


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*


I swear I saw somebody with that exact same background awhile ago. Can I have the download link? It's beautiful.


----------



## Asininity

Laptop's desktop. I adore the auto hide taskbar option.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I swear I saw somebody with that exact same background awhile ago. Can I have the download link? It's beautiful.


http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/D13dd0c9/02937_moonlightbridge_1920x1080.jpg

more resolutions: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details/2937/moonlight_bridge.html

l2reverseimagesearch


----------



## 161029

Thanks. Image search didn't work for me. It's happened a few times where the image is considered too large. Not sure why it didn't work for me if it worked for you.

Edit: New desktop.











The visual style is Oscuro by Kiko11 on DeviantArt. Icons were made by zainadeel. Application launcher is ObjectDock. The vinyl is CD Art Display (the image changes. That's the "image not found" picture).


----------



## raisethe3

Props on all the wallpaper collections. Some very nice ones there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> Thanks to Dmanstasiu for the link
> Heres the link for anyone who wants to download any of the wallpapers i have saved over time.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pnrg37u7yw0vozc/tpiQlJ0tue
> (pictures are still uploading so the list is not complete yet)
> Feel free to download any of the pictures you like.
> NOT ALL of the wallpapers are 2560x1440, some may be better quality than others, but regardless enjoy!


----------



## thenext8seconds

here's my newest creation for august


----------



## xRehab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenext8seconds*
> 
> here's my newest creation for august


like the theme but there is one small flaw... you let the line tool in PS run just a little too far on the bottom left side of the border. Nothing most people would see, I am just OCD


----------



## osswix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Thanks. Image search didn't work for me. It's happened a few times where the image is considered too large. Not sure why it didn't work for me if it worked for you.
> Edit: New desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The visual style is Oscuro by Kiko11 on DeviantArt. Icons were made by zainadeel. Application launcher is ObjectDock. The vinyl is CD Art Display (the image changes. That's the "image not found" picture).


the icons are at least based on faenza icons


----------



## jpdaballa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Props on all the wallpaper collections. Some very nice ones there.


thanks i appreciate it. Maybe others will share too?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Thanks. Image search didn't work for me. It's happened a few times where the image is considered too large. Not sure why it didn't work for me if it worked for you.
> Edit: New desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The visual style is Oscuro by Kiko11 on DeviantArt. Icons were made by zainadeel. Application launcher is ObjectDock. The vinyl is CD Art Display (the image changes. That's the "image not found" picture).


What to you use to reverse image search? Tineye? Or google?


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marlo*
> 
> I am surprised at how many people use Windows gadgets. Do you actually look at them or use them? I always thought the addition of gadgets in Vista and 7 was just annoying. All they do is slow things down.
> If there are some actual useful ones that aren't ugly link them.
> Here's mine. Desktop icons are hidden since I am reformatting soon and it's a mess. Usually my desktop is blank anyway. All my icons are on the taskbar. I like to be tidy.


Nice desktop image do you have a link for the picture?

Here is my desktop with gadgets all of which I find useful from time to time. The main picture changes daily, the current one I snapped when on holiday. The small pic boot bottom-right changes every 5 mins.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasterEEL*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Internet Explorer...IT HURTS MY EYES


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Internet Explorer...IT HURTS MY EYES


----------



## boogschd




----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogschd*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## boogschd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ghooble

Red Octagon - Claw hammer with assorted roofing nails - Clock displaying 4 o' clock. GET YOUR ABSTRACT ART OUT OF HERE

yes I'm kidding.


----------



## Rayyeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UDA1983*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I searched for a while last night, and still can't find that wp source. any help?


----------



## UDA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayyeter*
> 
> I searched for a while last night, and still can't find that wp source. any help?


http://www.thepaperwall.com/wallpaper.php?view=21cf465d99a45da33b36e937ba7975e53f7f2057&fol=informational

The source is 1920x1200, I edited it for 1920x1080.


----------



## Rayyeter

1920x1200 is what i use anyway, until I get around to buying a korean panel.

Thanks!


----------



## ivr56

Desktop


Laptop


----------



## slapstick01

Some days:

Other days:


----------



## NFL

Got bored and tweaked things again


----------



## mitchcook420

Using these 2


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What to you use to reverse image search? Tineye? Or google?


Google's Reverse Image Search extension for Chrome.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Huh.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Huh.


Google "Search by Image" compadre. You can get the extension or just use the utility on images.google.com

Link to extension: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dajedkncpodkggklbegccjpmnglmnflm


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Google "Search by Image" compadre. You can get the extension or just use the utility on images.google.com
> Link to extension: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dajedkncpodkggklbegccjpmnglmnflm


This.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Google "Search by Image" compadre. You can get the extension or just use the utility on images.google.com
> Link to extension: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dajedkncpodkggklbegccjpmnglmnflm


I know what it is. I was saying "huh", as I didn't know why it didn't work for him, as I used the search by image my self to link him the image in the first place.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I know what it is. I was saying "huh", as I didn't know why it didn't work for him, as I used the search by image my self to link him the image in the first place.


Oh.


----------



## Damir Poljak

Here is mine, some old photo I did :_)


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Got bored and tweaked things again


can i heeez that wallpaper please ?


----------



## kzone75




----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> can i heeez that wallpaper please ?


http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b3/b3e4f52c_l85a2__ics__by_jonrah-d4zmgct.jpeg

There you go


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> Using these 2


Link to that 2nd wall paper please?


----------



## rdr09




----------



## Greg1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*






Can you post the wallpaper ?


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> I went there when I went to canada


I live 1h drive from it











Lake Moraine, Alberta, cheers


----------



## osswix

little update:
wallpaper by me

no rocketdock use a rainmeter launcher for most apps


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak*
> 
> I live 1h drive from it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Moraine, Alberta, cheers


man thats a really nice shot!


----------



## raptorxrx

Current desktop.

OT: I saw a thread about screenshots, and an automatic paint+save+upload program. If anyone could find it, it would be very helpful (the definition of REP).


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> 
> Current desktop.
> OT: I saw a thread about screenshots, and an automatic paint+save+upload program. If anyone could find it, it would be very helpful (the definition of REP).


You're not talking about snipping tool are you?


----------



## raptorxrx

No, it's different. Grr, I wish I bookmarked that thread.


----------



## Atham

Hey guys,
could you PM or post the software you use to customize your desktops?


----------



## Ghooble




----------



## mitchcook420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Link to that 2nd wall paper please?


PM'ED


----------



## do0ki3 pwns




----------



## Fallout323f




----------



## jrl1357

got board, redid mine


----------



## caffeinescandal

Current laptop


----------



## d3vour3r




----------



## OkanG

With and without icons hidden. How it looks RIGHT now. I'm not much of a wallpaper keeper, so It'll most likely be gone in 2 days


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*


Ew Razer


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Ew Razer


Why the hate??


----------



## Aazelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogschd*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What Rainmeter skin are you using for Clock/date, looks good









Here's mine:


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> Current laptop
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the BRZ


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Why the hate??


Razer is like a cult. Either love it or hate it


----------



## S.M.

The lappy


----------



## 161029

^ That sort of confused me for a minute.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> ^ That sort of confused me for a minute.


I still am... I'm assuming it's a background of Ubuntu desktop set as the desktop in Windows?


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I still am... I'm assuming it's a background of Ubuntu desktop set as the desktop in Windows?


I have ubuntu in a VM in seamless mode instead of a window operating inside of Windows 7.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> I have ubuntu in a VM in seamless mode instead of a window operating inside of Windows 7.


xD I was way off. I need to learn how to do that.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Razer is like a cult. Either love it or hate it


Are you sure?? Because I don't hate it, but I don't love it either.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Why the hate??


I have a large distaste for Razer products. They look childish and are overpriced. They target the teenagers that go for anything shiny and put a gamer tag on it to mark the price up. People fall for it and so its good marketing.

Either way, I wasn't going to get into detail, but because you asked


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I have a large distaste for Razer products. They look childish and are overpriced. They target the teenagers that go for anything shiny and put a gamer tag on it to mark the price up. People fall for it and so its good marketing.
> Either way, I wasn't going to get into detail, but because you asked


This


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I have a large distaste for Razer products. They look childish and are overpriced. They target the teenagers that go for anything shiny and put a gamer tag on it to mark the price up. People fall for it and so its good marketing.
> Either way, I wasn't going to get into detail, but because you asked


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> This


hate there keyboards and alot of there newer products seems to be going flashier and flashier every year, but i love my deathadder and nostromo to death, i tried alot of other mice, and nothing compared


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> I have a large distaste for Razer products. They look childish and are overpriced. They target the teenagers that go for anything shiny and put a gamer tag on it to mark the price up. People fall for it and so its good marketing.
> Either way, I wasn't going to get into detail, but because you asked


Yeah but some of their products are good.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Yeah but some of their products are good.


They make some nice mice, that's for sure.


----------



## Juni

I really like Batman.


----------



## Sunreeper

Here's mine


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> They make some nice mice, that's for sure.


The keyword is SOME.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Yeah but some of their products are good.


Mouse pads... that's about it. I have 2 of their mouse pads.. Only because of the size of them one large (using as a desk mat for keyboard/mouse) and the Kabuto is just a nice cloth mouse pad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> They make some nice mice, that's for sure.


Their mice aren't bad, but the Death Adder is the only one worth considering. The others are overpriced for what you get. Steelseries have solid mice for much cheaper.

/off topic.

Would add my desktop.. but work proxy is preventing me









Don't worry, you're not missing anything.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> Mouse pads... that's about it. I have 2 of their mouse pads.. Only because of the size of them one large (using as a desk mat for keyboard/mouse) and the Kabuto is just a nice cloth mouse pad.
> Their mice aren't bad, but the Death Adder is the only one worth considering. The others are overpriced for what you get. Steelseries have solid mice for much cheaper.
> /off topic.
> Would add my desktop.. but work proxy is preventing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you're not missing anything.


Haha, here in Malaysia, Steelseries is way more expensive than Razer.


----------



## jrl1357

switched back a dark theme. new wallpaper.


----------



## OkanG

I like minimalism


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> I like minimalism


Oh gosh...I see Aero Glass! Must change theme to 3rd party theme!









Sorry, but Aero Glass to me isn't considered minimal as it's...well, not a flat/matte color. It always has this glossy look. It's glass after all.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Oh gosh...I see Aero Glass! Must change theme to 3rd party theme!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but Aero Glass to me isn't considered minimal as it's...well, not a flat/matte color. It always has this glossy look. It's glass after all.


If you're referring to the Windows Explorer, I haven't taken time to find a theme for that yet


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> If you're referring to the Windows Explorer, I haven't taken time to find a theme for that yet


Yup.


----------



## Theroty

Here is mine.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Yup.


I just can't figure out how to do! I asked on here, but I guess my question was too noobish and stupid. Because no one bothered to answer me like I was some lost cause, lol. So I just use it as it looks right now..


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I just can't figure out how to do! I asked on here, but I guess my question was too noobish and stupid. Because no one bothered to answer me like I was some lost cause, lol. So I just use it as it looks right now..


I'd be happy to help! So very happy!

Here's a picture of my desktop with the third party theme called Oscuro.



It has a nice, flat black color. There are other themes of course. Tell me what you want and I'd be happy to look, or you can go search DeviantArt.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I'd be happy to help! So very happy!
> Here's a picture of my desktop with the third party theme called Oscuro.
> 
> It has a nice, flat black color. There are other themes of course. Tell me what you want and I'd be happy to look, or you can go search DeviantArt.


I love it, especially the icons! Are there a big variety of those icons like that? And how do you make the taskbar look like that? I'm not looking for the position, that would confuse me like hell







Just the skin. It would be really nice with a tutorial of some sort, even though it's easy to do for 'pro skinners'


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I love it, especially the icons! Are there a big variety of those icons like that? And how do you make the taskbar look like that? I'm not looking for the position, that would confuse me like hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the skin. It would be really nice with a tutorial of some sort, even though it's easy to do for 'pro skinners'


The creator of the icons is a DeviantArt member called zainadeel. There's a selection of 50 icons in the main set called Q-oob for Superbar (the other name for taskbar). He has two other smaller sets, one for Adobe CS5 and the other for Microsoft Office 2010, but you can use the icons for any program, as it's just a bitmap image so it isn't specific to any one program. Here they are.

Q-oob for SuperBar http://zainadeel.deviantart.com/art/Q-oob-for-SuperBar-276912716?q=gallery%3Azainadeel%2F28008618&qo=1

Q-oob for Adobe CS5 http://zainadeel.deviantart.com/art/Q-oob-for-Adobe-CS5-277303165?q=gallery%3Azainadeel%2F28008618&qo=2

Q-oob for Office 2010 http://zainadeel.deviantart.com/art/Q-oob-for-Office-2010-277482878?q=gallery%3Azainadeel%2F28008618&qo=3

Zainadeel also has Metro styled icons.

Metro2 for SuperBar http://zainadeel.deviantart.com/gallery/28008618#/d4vgm0x

The taskbar is part of a 3rd party theme. Some (3rd party theme) are designed to work at all sides of your display (top, bottom, left, or right), some are location specific. If you're referring to the floating icons at the bottom, I used ObjectDock for that (I tried RocketDock, ObjectDock, and Winstep Nexus. ObjectDock was my most favorite) which is just an application launcher but works pretty well for a taskbar too.

Unfortunately, I'm not that experienced. There is a guide of DeviantArt made by a member who makes visual styles. He lists the most commonly used ways (2 of them I believe). I'll just leave the link right under this paragraph.

http://neiio.deviantart.com/art/How-to-Install-Custom-Themes-262833454


----------



## Ashtyr

Playing Alice right now


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> The creator of the icons is a DeviantArt member called zainadeel. There's a selection of 50 icons in the main set called Q-oob for Superbar (the other name for taskbar). He has two other smaller sets, one for Adobe CS5 and the other for Microsoft Office 2010, but you can use the icons for any program, as it's just a bitmap image so it isn't specific to any one program. Here they are.
> Q-oob for SuperBar http://zainadeel.deviantart.com/art/Q-oob-for-SuperBar-276912716?q=gallery%3Azainadeel%2F28008618&qo=1
> Q-oob for Adobe CS5 http://zainadeel.deviantart.com/art/Q-oob-for-Adobe-CS5-277303165?q=gallery%3Azainadeel%2F28008618&qo=2
> Q-oob for Office 2010 http://zainadeel.deviantart.com/art/Q-oob-for-Office-2010-277482878?q=gallery%3Azainadeel%2F28008618&qo=3
> Zainadeel also has Metro styled icons.
> Metro2 for SuperBar http://zainadeel.deviantart.com/gallery/28008618#/d4vgm0x
> The taskbar is part of a 3rd party theme. Some (3rd party theme) are designed to work at all sides of your display (top, bottom, left, or right), some are location specific. If you're referring to the floating icons at the bottom, I used ObjectDock for that (I tried RocketDock, ObjectDock, and Winstep Nexus. ObjectDock was my most favorite) which is just an application launcher but works pretty well for a taskbar too.
> Unfortunately, I'm not that experienced. There is a guide of DeviantArt made by a member who makes visual styles. He lists the most commonly used ways (2 of them I believe). I'll just leave the link right under this paragraph.
> http://neiio.deviantart.com/art/How-to-Install-Custom-Themes-262833454


Great guide, thank you! But how do I access the Explorerframe.dll file, when I want to change the icons in the taskbar?

EDIT: Just tried "Windows7 Start Button Changer"

Didn't quite work.. I did what it told me to, and now there is NO icon at all by the start button. I can access the Start Menu, but there is no icon for it. Even though it said in the program that I could restore the original Windows 7 icon without backing it up myself, I can't do that either..


----------



## Archngamin

I've been working on a desktop theme that matches my build.


And with the taskbar (since it autohides).


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Great guide, thank you! But how do I access the Explorerframe.dll file, when I want to change the icons in the taskbar?
> EDIT: Just tried "Windows7 Start Button Changer"
> Didn't quite work.. I did what it told me to, and now there is NO icon at all by the start button. I can access the Start Menu, but there is no icon for it. Even though it said in the program that I could restore the original Windows 7 icon without backing it up myself, I can't do that either..


Icons in the taskbar? I believe you don't change the icons in the taskbar by changing explorerframe.dll. I'll try to give you a brief overview of which files do what.

Usually themes have 3 files:

Two theme related files, one of which is a .theme file and the other a folder, usually named after the theme. Both of these files go into C:/Windows/Resources/Themes. These usually change the style of the border of your windows and the taskbar.

Explorerframe.dll is essentially the .dll that controls the navigational buttons, like the back and forth buttons, minimize to taskbar, minimize/maximize, exit, etc.

Some of the skin creators end up using some utilities made by Kishan Bagaria, the creator of the Start Orb Changer.

The problems you're having with the start orb I've come across too. Make sure you have the latest version. I'm using Windows 7 Start Orb Changer v5 and I think that's the current latest. At the bottom right hand corner, there's a small arrow. Click on it. Look at the top two options, only one of which you can select. By default, it's set to "Change By Patching Memory", which usually doesn't work. You need to use "Change By Editing Resources". That fixed my problem. There are some other options but it doesn't affect how the Start Orb is changed. Only the top two do.

Icons in the taskbar can be easily changed. You just right click the shortcut and select change icon. Some programs don't let you do this such as Microsoft Word. You just have to create a new shortcut, find the original .exe in C:/Program Files. Usually folders are either named after the software or the company of the software. After that you should be able to change the icon of the shortcut you created. If that doesn't work, well *Google if your friend. That's how I learned these things.*


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> I've been working on a desktop theme that matches my build.
> 
> And with the taskbar (since it autohides).


That looks amazing! could you please link to the software and themes you used?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Icons in the taskbar? I believe you don't change the icons in the taskbar by changing explorerframe.dll. I'll try to give you a brief overview of which files do what.
> Usually themes have 3 files:
> Two theme related files, one of which is a .theme file and the other a folder, usually named after the theme. Both of these files go into C:/Windows/Resources/Themes. These usually change the style of the border of your windows and the taskbar.
> Explorerframe.dll is essentially the .dll that controls the navigational buttons, like the back and forth buttons, minimize to taskbar, minimize/maximize, exit, etc.
> Some of the skin creators end up using some utilities made by Kishan Bagaria, the creator of the Start Orb Changer.
> The problems you're having with the start orb I've come across too. Make sure you have the latest version. I'm using Windows 7 Start Orb Changer v5 and I think that's the current latest. At the bottom right hand corner, there's a small arrow. Click on it. Look at the top two options, only one of which you can select. By default, it's set to "Change By Patching Memory", which usually doesn't work. You need to use "Change By Editing Resources". That fixed my problem. There are some other options but it doesn't affect how the Start Orb is changed. Only the top two do.
> Icons in the taskbar can be easily changed. You just right click the shortcut and select change icon. Some programs don't let you do this such as Microsoft Word. You just have to create a new shortcut, find the original .exe in C:/Program Files. Usually folders are either named after the software or the company of the software. After that you should be able to change the icon of the shortcut you created. If that doesn't work, well *Google if your friend. That's how I learned these things.*


Thanks for your help. I've come across this link, which seems pretty legit. But when I use "Universal Theme Patcher", I can't apply the theme that I want.. Whenever I try to apply a custom theme, it just turns off Windows Aero, and nothing more. I figured the Windows Start Orb out though, it helped using the 1.5 version. I had 1.4 apparently.

And UxStyle Core always shows errors and doesn't do anything, so I want to use the Universal Theme Patcher method.


----------



## mohit9206

hows dis one guys !!


----------



## mohit9206

my 3D mark11 SCORE
P352 3DMarks
GRAPHICS SCORE
312
PHYSICS SCORE
1086
COMBINED SCORE
340


----------



## OkanG

Don't know how your 3D mark11 scores relate to this thread, but.. very.. standard desktop


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> That looks amazing! could you please link to the software and themes you used?


Taskbar = Object Dock

Skin = Rainmeter

Start Button = Rainmeter Start

Style = Enigma, Tonxico, Encoded

Icons = Lucid V2

More Skins = Rainmeter Skins
More Icons = Icons


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Icons in the taskbar? I believe you don't change the icons in the taskbar by changing explorerframe.dll. I'll try to give you a brief overview of which files do what.
> Usually themes have 3 files:
> Two theme related files, one of which is a .theme file and the other a folder, usually named after the theme. Both of these files go into C:/Windows/Resources/Themes. These usually change the style of the border of your windows and the taskbar.
> Explorerframe.dll is essentially the .dll that controls the navigational buttons, like the back and forth buttons, minimize to taskbar, minimize/maximize, exit, etc.
> Some of the skin creators end up using some utilities made by Kishan Bagaria, the creator of the Start Orb Changer.
> The problems you're having with the start orb I've come across too. Make sure you have the latest version. I'm using Windows 7 Start Orb Changer v5 and I think that's the current latest. At the bottom right hand corner, there's a small arrow. Click on it. Look at the top two options, only one of which you can select. By default, it's set to "Change By Patching Memory", which usually doesn't work. You need to use "Change By Editing Resources". That fixed my problem. There are some other options but it doesn't affect how the Start Orb is changed. Only the top two do.
> Icons in the taskbar can be easily changed. You just right click the shortcut and select change icon. Some programs don't let you do this such as Microsoft Word. You just have to create a new shortcut, find the original .exe in C:/Program Files. Usually folders are either named after the software or the company of the software. After that you should be able to change the icon of the shortcut you created. If that doesn't work, well *Google if your friend. That's how I learned these things.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help. I've come across this link, which seems pretty legit. But when I use "Universal Theme Patcher", I can't apply the theme that I want.. Whenever I try to apply a custom theme, it just turns off Windows Aero, and nothing more. I figured the Windows Start Orb out though, it helped using the 1.5 version. I had 1.4 apparently.
> 
> And UxStyle Core always shows errors and doesn't do anything, so I want to use the Universal Theme Patcher method.
Click to expand...

Most themes like to turn of Aero, as it usually just eats up your RAM. Some themes keep Aero. I believe Shine 2.0 does.


----------



## AbdullahG

Start Orb courtesy of BritishBob @ OCN


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> Taskbar = Object Dock
> Skin = Rainmeter
> Start Button = Rainmeter Start
> Style = Enigma, Tonxico, Encoded
> Icons = Lucid V2
> More Skins = Rainmeter Skins
> More Icons = Icons


Thanks for the help I love a black and red colour scheme and this will help make my desktop even better


----------



## famous1994




----------



## snelan

I feel compelled to thank AbdullahG for using on of my wallpapers.









Also, apparently I am supposed to post my desktop. This was my desktop before I went simplistic (aka stopped caring about putting in the effort to have buttons)

Here is a link with a zip file if anyone wants the Rainmeter, Windows Theme, and Icons. There is also a stock and edited Appows 2010 wallpaper (edited by me).


----------



## Lshuman

Here is my Desktop.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> Here is my Desktop.
> 
> 2012-08-22_23-47-21_938.jpg 747k .jpg file


Dude just print screen, paste into paint. And upload to your favorite image hosting site. I use min.us because it's drag and drop.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Dude just print screen, paste into paint. And upload to your favorite image hosting site. I use min.us because it's drag and drop.


So is Imgur. Also you can just upload to OCN with the Image instead of the Paperclip.


----------



## Nuzart

Minimalistic enough?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> I feel compelled to thank AbdullahG for using on of my wallpapers.


I feel compelled to thank you snelan for making the wallpaper


----------



## Kittencake

finally got my desktop looking the way I wanted it


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> 
> 
> finally got my desktop looking the way I wanted it


Beautiful city you chose there.


----------



## kzone75

Nothing new, I guess. Will try to figure out how to have a different wp on the 1280 x 1024 after my afternoon nap. It's probably a very simple task but I've never used more than one monitor.


----------



## bobfig




----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*


Nice way of censoring haha.


----------



## adanmtxt1

Using a taskbar hiding app; love how clean it looks.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adanmtxt1*
> 
> Using a taskbar hiding app; love how clean it looks.


L!nkz??


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice way of censoring haha.
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## adanmtxt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> L!nkz??


You press ctrl+esc to hide and unhide the taskbar; my pic was processed to show a half and half screen shot.

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/hide-taskbar-windows-7-hotkey


----------



## lurker2501




----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adanmtxt1*
> 
> You press ctrl+esc to hide and unhide the taskbar; my pic was processed to show a half and half screen shot.
> http://www.thewindowsclub.com/hide-taskbar-windows-7-hotkey


Aww...... I thought it would look like the one in your picture.


----------



## ArchDevil




----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Running two Dell U2412Ms...1920x1200 each...for 3840 width:



I actually prefer dual monitors rather than one large monitor. Works better for my various workflows...and gives me quite a bit of room to work in terms of width...which I often need.

The taskbar on each monitor is provided by Display Fusion Pro...with each taskbar only showing the applications on that monitor...with the main monitor also showing the shortcuts that I have pinned. Several of the shortcuts are actually popup menus provided by 7Stacks, which allows me to group related applications, as shown for my photo editing shortcut.

No rainmeter or other eye candy. I like it clean...and ready for me to work.







.


----------



## allenzilla

Awesome


----------



## Fallout323f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Running two Dell U2412Ms...1920x1200 each...for 3840 width:
> 
> I actually prefer dual monitors rather than one large monitor. Works better for my various workflows...and gives me quite a bit of room to work in terms of width...which I often need.
> The taskbar on each monitor is provided by Display Fusion Pro...with each taskbar only showing the applications on that monitor...with the main monitor also showing the shortcuts that I have pinned. Several of the shortcuts are actually popup menus provided by 7Stacks, which allows me to group related applications, as shown for my photo editing shortcut.
> No rainmeter or other eye candy. I like it clean...and ready for me to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sabena?

thats a vintage plane of country lol.


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*


Armored core props


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I'm such a derp.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Could you tell me how you get the task bar on both screens and how you have that folder type thing where you are hovering the mouse over?


He did.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Running two Dell U2412Ms...1920x1200 each...for 3840 width:
> 
> I actually prefer dual monitors rather than one large monitor. Works better for my various workflows...and gives me quite a bit of room to work in terms of width...which I often need.
> *The taskbar on each monitor is provided by Display Fusion Pro*...with each taskbar only showing the applications on that monitor...with the main monitor also showing the shortcuts that I have pinned. *Several of the shortcuts are actually popup menus provided by 7Stacks*, which allows me to group related applications, as shown for my photo editing shortcut.
> No rainmeter or other eye candy. I like it clean...and ready for me to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuzart*
> 
> He did.










I really deserved that. Some times I read a little to fast or not at all.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> Sabena?
> thats a vintage plane of country lol.


Yep. It's from Belgium









I tend to like macro photography for wallpaper...and this one caught my eye. It looks much better in person spread over two monitors.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really deserved that. Some times I read a little to fast or not at all.


No worries.







I figured I'd say it in advance so folks didn't have to ask.









They have a free version of DisplayFusion, but the paid version doesn't cost that much...and does much more.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I'd say it in advance so folks didn't have to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a free version of DisplayFusion, but the paid version doesn't cost that much...and does much more.


+1 to Display Fusion pro.

@nvidiaftw12 Nice edit


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Running two Dell U2412Ms...1920x1200 each...for 3840 width:
> 
> I actually prefer dual monitors rather than one large monitor. Works better for my various workflows...and gives me quite a bit of room to work in terms of width...which I often need.
> The taskbar on each monitor is provided by Display Fusion Pro...with each taskbar only showing the applications on that monitor...with the main monitor also showing the shortcuts that I have pinned. Several of the shortcuts are actually popup menus provided by 7Stacks, which allows me to group related applications, as shown for my photo editing shortcut.
> No rainmeter or other eye candy. I like it clean...and ready for me to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Could I have this background in 3840x1200?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Could I have this background in 3840x1200?


I'll make up for my earlier derp.


----------



## jrl1357

upgraded to debian wheezy and am now running xfce.

Debian GNU/Linux testing 'Wheezy' 64-bit with Xfce 4.8, gtk theme darklooks, wm theme xfce 4.8, icons gnome-brave


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I'll make up for my earlier derp.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1025917/












More sizes here: http://wallpaperswide.com/sabena-wallpapers.html


----------



## VenG3ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> I feel compelled to thank AbdullahG for using on of my wallpapers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, apparently I am supposed to post my desktop. This was my desktop before I went simplistic (aka stopped caring about putting in the effort to have buttons)
> Here is a link with a zip file if anyone wants the Rainmeter, Windows Theme, and Icons. There is also a stock and edited Appows 2010 wallpaper (edited by me).


Thats Amazing


----------



## VenG3ance

Nice and clean. i like it for now


----------



## von rottes




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

oh boy...

anyway here's mine


----------



## OkanG

I just love how Fences hides all my junk


----------



## Blue Basher

Just the way I like it EMPTY.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Basher*
> 
> 
> Just the way I like it EMPTY.


link to 1080p version pleaseeeeee also how did you get your start bar like that??


----------



## Big-Pete

Idle.



when gaming



but to be honest i normally have real temp and tskmgr open no matter what. as my setup is slightly odd. note the display on left down bottom and main display on the cabinet.


----------



## Blue Basher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> link to 1080p version pleaseeeeee also how did you get your start bar like that??


I wish I knew where I got it because I want more... but it was one of those things where I just started clicking away and ended up with something I liked.

But a google search (or yahoo) of "Blue wall paper" should give you something similar haha.

And the status bar does that on its own from time to time... usually after I play BF3. When its in the vertical orientation it does that too but it only stays that way for a little while?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Best I can get ya:

wallpaperswide.com/download/simple_wall-wallpaper-1920x1080.jpg


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> link to 1080p version pleaseeeeee also how did you get your start bar like that??


That's just small status bar mode. Pretty sure you just right click on the taskbar > properties > small icon mode.


----------



## Blue Basher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> That's just small status bar mode. Pretty sure you just right click on the taskbar > properties > small icon mode.


True my bar is in small Icon mode but it changes modes when its in the vertical orientation lol.


----------



## CrispyBread

Updated my desktop:



1440p, resized to 1080.


----------



## AznRage

Fences!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> link to 1080p version pleaseeeeee also how did you get your start bar like that??


Right click it, properties, use small icons. Unless there's something else you meant i'm not getting?


----------



## ViperSB1

My current desktop. Still working on making all my Rocket Dock icons black and white but not finished yet.


----------



## thenext8seconds

here's my new deadmau5/dubstep inspired desktop.

just using classic spectrum analyzer for winamp and cd art display


----------



## Scrappy

Im a minimalist, the picture is lined up right at the bottom left corner of the center monitor
3 monitors ftw

Short windows bar is due to the middle monitor being x1200 while the side two are x1080


----------



## BritishBob

Just got the larger screen, and so I updated my BG.



Changed it already. The image was awesome, so I had to use it.


----------



## kzone75




----------



## LuminatX

Need to get new monitors, been looking at the U2412's, might pick up a pair of them.


----------



## driftingforlife




----------



## MaDeuce50

some new changes


for anyone interested in the wallpaper (1920x1080)


----------



## mitchcook420

One of the many I'm using


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> One of the many I'm using


HOT HOT HOT


----------



## s0up2up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> One of the many I'm using


Who the hell is she?

Mine:


----------



## mitchcook420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0up2up*
> 
> Who the hell is she?


Dylan Ryder, it says it on the right side wallpaper









Woot 300th post


----------



## vinton13

Here is mine. I got my ideas from people in this thread. I wish I could credit them, but I can't find the page they were on. ^_^"
Anyways, they'll know who they are.


----------



## weezymagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0up2up*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> One of the many I'm using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is she?
> 
> Mine:
Click to expand...

Wallpaper or static text?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s0up2up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weezymagic*
> 
> Wallpaper or static text?
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


Complete wallpaper bro.

This is the wallpaper image file:

wallpaper-1918954.png 3244k .png file


----------



## Ghooble

Made an album of some of my favorite pictures, mostly of animals and almost all high res. Titled Animals and Shiz yo. http://imgur.com/a/T7hZW#0


----------



## weezymagic

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenext8seconds*
> 
> here's my new deadmau5/dubstep inspired desktop.
> 
> just using classic spectrum analyzer for winamp and cd art display






howd you go about setting up the taskbar and the equalizer? ive been looking for a theme to mimic those 2 things and cant find it. any pointers?


----------



## slausell




----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slausell*


omg where did you get that wallpaper?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

My ubuntu folding setup


----------



## slausell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> omg where did you get that wallpaper?


I got it off of /b/

Here you go. http://www.mediafire.com/view/?t844px7k5z52lqn


----------



## vinton13

Here you go.









http://nd04.jxs.cz/675/026/5d40bd68fd_74505638_o2.jpg


----------



## Shiveron

Clean. No Icons. Hidden taskbar. Wallpapers change every 30 minutes from a large selection. Cars, games, my fav anime's, etc.

Edit: Added that one above to my collection. That's just awesome. Is it from an anime or just an anime/manga styled wallpaper?


----------



## slausell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> 
> Clean. No Icons. Hidden taskbar. Wallpapers change every 30 minutes from a large selection. Cars, games, my fav anime's, etc.
> Edit: Added that one above to my collection. That's just awesome. Is it from an anime or just an anime/manga styled wallpaper?


Its just Anime styled wallpaper.


----------



## MPIXAPP




----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slausell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> omg where did you get that wallpaper?
> 
> 
> 
> I got it off of /b/
> 
> Here you go. http://www.mediafire.com/view/?t844px7k5z52lqn
Click to expand...

I've got s folder of images for the artist of the same art style

Also


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> I've got s folder of images for the artist of the same art style
> Also
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As the unofficial mod of this thread I say NO!


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPIXAPP*


Nice. Is that a 775??


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Nice. Is that a 775??


I think so, judging by the amount of pins

33 x 30 pins in the outher range

15 x 14 pins would be where the SMD caps are

-2 pins on the left indent, -2 on the right indent, -1 on the characteristic S775 corner.

= 775 pins


----------



## Tomus

Here's mine



Wallpaper itself, if anyone is interested: http://imageshack.us/a/img811/371/2560masseffect.jpg


----------



## MPIXAPP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Nice. Is that a 775??


I don't know


----------



## jrl1357

posted this on show your linux but I might as well show it off here too. you guys get a slightly update one with a few tweaks.

Fedora 17 64-bit, Gnome 3.4.2



The desktop



with some things open



the dash


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> posted this on show your linux but I might as well show it off here too. you guys get a slightly update one with a few tweaks.
> Fedora 17 64-bit, Gnome 3.4.2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The desktop
> 
> with some things open
> 
> 
> 
> the dash


If only Linux could play games better







I'd be all over it like a 12 year old who just discovered pr0nz


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> posted this on show your linux but I might as well show it off here too. you guys get a slightly update one with a few tweaks.
> Fedora 17 64-bit, Gnome 3.4.2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The desktop
> 
> with some things open
> 
> 
> 
> the dash
> 
> 
> 
> If only Linux could play games better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be all over it like a 12 year old who just discovered pr0nz
Click to expand...

Or better AMD driver support


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Or better AMD driver support


Naw. Don't care so much about that


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> posted this on show your linux but I might as well show it off here too. you guys get a slightly update one with a few tweaks.
> Fedora 17 64-bit, Gnome 3.4.2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The desktop
> 
> with some things open
> 
> 
> 
> the dash
> 
> 
> 
> If only Linux could play games better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be all over it like a 12 year old who just discovered pr0nz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or better AMD driver support
Click to expand...

I use the open source one, but amds fglx works fine.


----------



## jrl1357

the beauty of linux... everything of gnome 3 configurable though one css file..


----------



## 73turtles

Yup....here is one of the places I found it...http://www.hdwallpapersdesktop.com/Dual-Monitor/.... have fun


----------



## 73turtles

Good call


----------



## 73turtles

So are you going to keep running gadgets since someone has decided to release the zero day exploit on them and MS decided to ax them?[/quote]

I had not heard this news, I have disabled them now. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 73turtles

hey, that's Music Millenium. great store


----------



## raptorxrx

What the heck are you talking about?


----------



## OkanG

quadra post writing to your imaginary friend?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I don't always talk to myself, but when I do, it's on a forum.


----------



## 73turtles

I like the way this looks. May I ask what you are running on your desk top? Is this a windows machine? Have you made your own icons? Thanks.


----------



## OkanG

I'd consider it a troll. But it requires a dedicated troll to find/make an avatar equivalent to his/her name and all


----------



## 73turtles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totimoshi*
> 
> For now...


How embarrassing, I keep forgetting to push the quote button. Or maybe I am just having a chat with myself.


----------



## 73turtles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> 
> Hack Pro


This is Music Millenium..


----------



## famous1994




----------



## falcon26

Here is my current one......


----------



## MPIXAPP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Here is my current one......


Pretty simple desktop for a GTX 680 rig.


----------



## bjgrenke

Been a while since I posted here..


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPIXAPP*
> 
> Pretty simple desktop for a GTX 680 rig.


Simple. Simply fast. Pun intended.


----------



## black7hought




----------



## nvidiaftw12

Both of 'em:


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Been a while since I posted here..


could you share that desktop image? It's just awesome.


----------



## TheBadBull

school lappy

(all icons but the "stuff" folder is locked on the desktop. >:/ )


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> school lappy
> (all icons but the "stuff" folder is locked on the desktop. >:/ )
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1052998/


Right click your desktop, go to personalize, change desktop icons, and uncheck all of the ones you don't want.


----------



## Brulf

Nice and clean


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Right click your desktop, go to personalize, change desktop icons, and uncheck all of the ones you don't want.


I am aware of that method, but as I said, it is a school laptop and they decided to lock all these icons.









Thanks for trying to help tho. :3


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Both of 'em:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1052633/










Sucks about her fan club here, though..


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks about her fan club here, though..


Yeah...


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> could you share that desktop image? It's just awesome.


----------



## xartion




----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartion*


That looks nice.


----------



## Le_Loup

I posted this on the "how clean is your desktop" only to realize it was a continuation of a mega bump...

Here is what I posted:

Disclaimer: Not originally inspired by myself. Rather the Iron man franchise, & my previous roomie. His idea, and we went with it.

I am presently still tweaking my rainmeter addons, etc... But it's a start. What do you think? I'll be rigging up real vnc for the right screen, on my ipad, so I can "touch interface" with it eventually...










For those wanting a copy of the left & right, here they are.

Left:
http://imageshack.us/a/img163/8103/ironman1p.jpg

Right:
http://imageshack.us/a/img521/5952/ironman2j.png

The dual separate backgrounds, supported by "Ultramon".
http://www.realtimesoft.com/ultramon/

Rainmeter
http://rainmeter.net/cms/

Skins Search For Rainmeter
http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins

If you're literally wanting my skins, i've moved a copy of every active widget into a singular folder to sort. Eventually I will upload a pre setup theme with reference to original owners over time. But this is a few months from creation due to busy schedules, etc.

- Le_Loup


----------



## age_ruler1

Here's mine







Just finished making the background


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *age_ruler1*
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished making the background


Very nice, for the cpu load/temp etc, Which theme is it? I'm thinking of editing the gray to another colour, to theme into mine. - How do you like mine? Thoughts?

- Le_Loup


----------



## age_ruler1

The rain meter skin its called "Zepha skin V2"
And the Icon I don't rember where I got them... but most of them i edited them







same with the background, I made it


----------



## solheimhltv

Windows Theme: Soft7 2.0 by ap-graphik download

Icons: Token by brsev download

Rainmeter Skins: Made by myself. Not for download, might give them out later if someone is interested.

Enjoy, and give me some feedback


----------



## dmanstasiu

It's... It's... BEAUTIFUL


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solheimhltv*
> 
> 
> Windows Theme: Soft7 2.0 by ap-graphik download
> Icons: Token by brsev download
> Rainmeter Skins: Made by myself. Not for download, might give them out later if someone is interested.
> Enjoy, and give me some feedback


Dagbladet, lol


----------



## Tuner111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *age_ruler1*
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished making the background


link to the wallpaper ?


----------



## PwrElec




----------



## EVILNOK

Start, power, upload,download and clock are Rainmeter. Dock is RocketDock and only shows during mouseover.


----------



## age_ruler1

I'll upload ir when i get home and share the link


----------



## Caples

Having just started.



What I have while doing anything.


----------



## Slash8915

Here's mine. This is one of my cars. (for real.) It's a 2011 Corvette Z06. It's highly modded and fun as hell.


----------



## DizzlePro

*OS X Mountain Lion*


*Windows 7*


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> *OS X Mountain Lion*
> 
> *Windows 7*


That second OS X Mountain Lion wallpaper is very nice.


----------



## Tuner111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *age_ruler1*
> 
> I'll upload ir when i get home and share the link


thanks !

my new wallpaper


----------



## famous1994




----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*


Nice wallpaper.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Nice wallpaper.


Thanks!


----------



## Tnt6200

New wallpaper.









I don't use my notes skin, does anyone have ideas on what else I could put there?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> That second OS X Mountain Lion wallpaper is very nice.


It's here if you want it.
http://cdn.overclock.net/1/15/154a25d5_WK2eS.jpeg


----------



## ArchDevil

A simple desktop


----------



## Nitrogannex




----------



## 17mayis

very nice desktops here i will add mine soon but nothing special


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*


LOL!


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> New wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use my notes skin, does anyone have ideas on what else I could put there?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I decided to put an OCN rss reader.







I also played around with the wallpaper colours so that there aren't any brown patches.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*


lmao win


----------



## OkanG

A small variety of the wallpapers it's currently rotating on. I have about 20 wallpapers with more or less the same theme, changing every 5 minutes.


----------



## OkanG

For raptorxx (and others who might want them)









My small collection of wallpapers:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d9dflq43vv8n2il/NkScaRkxe0


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small variety of the wallpapers it's currently rotating on. I have about 20 wallpapers with more or less the same theme, changing every 5 minutes.


What Mercedes is that??


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> What Mercedes is that??


I actually have no idea


----------



## kzone75

Mercedes F800 Style concept


----------



## Levon1983

i have 2d surround desktop.


----------



## Ghooble

Slash, have you ever seen an LS3 Miata vs a Z06? Was hilarious watching the Miata fly by it







. I'm planning an engine swap for mine soon enough, or if I go broke between now and then I'll just go F.I.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Slash, have you ever seen an LS3 Miata vs a Z06? Was hilarious watching the Miata fly by it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm planning an engine swap for mine soon enough, or if I go broke between now and then I'll just go F.I.


Not really a fair comparison. Of course a 2200lb car is gonna fly past a 3200lb car when they have the exact same engines. Unless it was a 2004 or older corvette with the LS6 motor, in which case it's even more unfair because the C5 corvette weighs approx 100lbs more than a C6 and has the 385hp LS6 instead of the 430hp LS3.


----------



## Brulf

Iron Man


----------



## Moynesy

Since my rig is dead (RIP) I am using my G51vx laptop for main use now. Current desktop.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Not really a fair comparison. Of course a 2200lb car is gonna fly past a 3200lb car when they have the exact same engines. Unless it was a 2004 or older corvette with the LS6 motor, in which case it's even more unfair because the C5 corvette weighs approx 100lbs more than a C6 and has the 385hp LS6 instead of the 430hp LS3.


Miata and LS1 = about $12k
Cost of Corvette = $30-40k?








THAT'S the point of the comparison


----------



## Maian

Here is my current desktop. These six images are in rotation with a few more and rotate every 3 minutes.


----------



## roguestatus

Looks clean.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Miata and LS1 = about $12k
> Cost of Corvette = $30-40k?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S the point of the comparison


Exactly. It's fun to watch what is essentially the cheapest roadster fly by a really expensive one


----------



## Miki




----------



## jrl1357

posted this on the show your linux might as well put it here too



Debian Testing 64-bit, DWM


----------



## Shiveron




----------



## 161029

New desktop and my first foobar2000 skin. Looks very nice.




I don't remember where I found the desktop background. I think I got it from somebody here.

Rainmeter: elegance2
Windows Theme: dEEP 7 3.0 (I chose the dark version)
Icons: Q-oob (by zainadeel)
Foobar2000 skin: Zetro
Start button: Orbi

You should be able to find all of that on DeviantArt.


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Miata and LS1 = about $12k
> Cost of Corvette = $30-40k?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S the point of the comparison


Doesn't change the fact that you can't afford a Corvette. And it doesn't handle as well as a Corvette. Not that it is saying much because Corvettes are mostly horrible cars.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> *And it doesn't handle as well as a Corvette*. .


Are you attempting to tell me a Miata doesn't handle as well as a Vette?


----------



## mvh11

Figured I may as well drop in and contribute.









Any thoughts?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> Figured I may as well drop in and contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?


Cowboy Bebop! I heard it was a good show.


----------



## mvh11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Cowboy Bebop! I heard it was a good show.


It is an excellent show. I strongly recommend watching it whether you are into anime or not. It has a good story and the music is amazing, to say the least.

The show is serious, yet remains fun(where appropriate) due to the nature of the characters themselves. I would certainly watch a few episodes to see what you think.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Cowboy Bebop! I heard it was a good show.


Cowboy Bebop is a great anime. Like mvh said, watch it even if you aren't into anime. It was very well done.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Old:










Current:


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Are you attempting to tell me a Miata doesn't handle as well as a Vette?


I am telling you that a Miata with a Corvette engine will not handle as well as a Corvette.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> I am telling you that a Miata with a Corvette engine will not handle as well as a Corvette.


The miata only gains ~200lbs from the whole conversion, most people who do it say that it handles the same...only with a crap ton more power.


----------



## ALiShaikh




----------



## henwyybwoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> *OS X Mountain Lion*
> 
> *Windows 7*


where can i get the background to the first osx mountain lion?


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henwyybwoi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> *OS X Mountain Lion*
> 
> *Windows 7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where can i get the background to the first osx mountain lion?
Click to expand...

which reminds me, i'd like to have the forth if its no trouble


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> I am telling you that a Miata with a Corvette engine will not handle as well as a Corvette.


Why would you put a Vette V8 in a Miata? I'd think you'd at least want a motor such as most ricers use, but not with they ricey mufflers/etc.

Also, why are we talking about this on a thread called "Post Your Desktop 2012"?

Anyway, same old same old.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Why would you put a Vette V8 in a Miata? I'd think you'd at least want a motor such as most ricers use, but not with they ricey mufflers/etc.
> Also, why are we talking about this on a thread called "Post Your Desktop 2012"?
> Anyway, same old same old.


Because V8 Miatas are in essence a Shelby Cobra. Take a small foreign car, put an American V8 in it, and have fun. Ricers are useless cars and while I've seen Ricey Miatas I'd never want one. They're a fashion.

Don't think I've uploaded this one.


----------



## InsideJob

Seems everyone hates desktop icons, I still use them







Second (left) monitor image is from RedBull project Stratos. Check it out







http://www.redbullstratos.com/
Primary (right) monitor image is my favourite MDPC build


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Because V8 Miatas are in essence a Shelby Cobra.


Oh god I'm dying over here. What?

It would make more sense to put an F20C/22C1 from an S200 in there.


----------



## henwyybwoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Oh god I'm dying over here. What?
> It would make more sense to put an F20C/22C1 from an S200 in there.


s200's are awesome. i wish they didn't replace it with the s2k. THOSE suck.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Oh god I'm dying over here. What?
> It would make more sense to put an F20C/22C1 from an S200 in there.


Lets dissect what a Shelby Cobra in essence is shall we? Carroll Shelby back in late 1961 wanted to take a small engined British roadster (The AC Ace) and put American muscle into it. He ended up using a Ford 260 V8 (Ford Windsor) that was given to him because Ford was looking for competition for the Chevy Corvettes. Combining these parts made the early Shelby Cobra. Now let's compare the AC Ace to the Mazda MX5 roadsters...

*Miata---Ace*

Engine: 1.8l 4Cylinder---2l Straight 6
Weight: ~2200lbs---~2000lbs
Wheelbase: 89.2"---90"

The Mazda engineers have said that the Miata was directly influenced by British and Italian roadsters of the 60s, guess when the Cobra was created? 1962. Putting a V8 into a Miata is essentially the same thing that Shelby put into the Ace in the early 60s. Taking a small roadster with a small powerplant and putting something that is clearly disproportional to what it was manufactured for. Just look at pictures of the two. They both look very similar, there's really not much dispute.





_..And with a simple body kit..._



...And to keep OT


----------



## noobsrus

This is my eyefinity setup


----------



## TheReciever

is that rainmeter?


----------



## sid0972

My desktop!!!!


----------



## sid0972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobsrus*
> 
> This is my eyefinity setup


i believe this is a conky script!!!
if so, can i please have the link??

thanks


----------



## TheReciever

I tried rainmeter a few times and never got it working correctly, I may try again tomorrow though as they can make the GUI a wonderful thing lol


----------



## wongwarren

My new one:


----------



## noobsrus

Hey, yep that is rainmeter ^^


----------



## noobsrus

Hi sid, whats a conky script? I jus used different parts of different themes and jus arranged them myself. If you like i could write you a list of the themes i used when i get home. Jusy post in the thread or pm me anytime, cheers


----------



## sid0972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobsrus*
> 
> Hi sid, whats a conky script? I jus used different parts of different themes and jus arranged them myself. If you like i could write you a list of the themes i used when i get home. Jusy post in the thread or pm me anytime, cheers


is that not linux????
i seriously thought it was

anyways, link to your rainmeter will be appreciated


----------



## noobsrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid0972*
> 
> is that not linux????
> i seriously thought it was
> anyways, link to your rainmeter will be appreciated


haha nah, it's windows 7









umm, i dont have a link but i can tell you what rainmeter themes i used.

I used:

*Enigma* for all the little search icons and the temps and drives and date.
I*tunes monitor* for itunes
*Raining planets* for weather
*space craft* for middle clock and the shutdown buttons on the bottom right and the circle animations

I found these on http://customize.org/rainmeter
About 70% of it is enigma.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobsrus*
> 
> Hi sid, whats a conky script? I jus used different parts of different themes and jus arranged them myself. If you like i could write you a list of the themes i used when i get home. Jusy post in the thread or pm me anytime, cheers


conky is a Linux program that draws stuff to the x window.

ie from my earlier post



the thing to the left is conky. can be made to do almost anytype of text on the desktop with different info and that. post number 2662 looks alot like a conky, which I guess would be the mix up

EDIT----

sid your conky is truly awesome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid0972*
> 
> My desktop!!!!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid0972*
> 
> My desktop!!!!


Nice. Mind telling me how you did that? I want to give Linux a try again by starting the Ubuntu.


----------



## corrinthians




----------



## noobsrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> conky is a Linux program that draws stuff to the x window.
> ie from my earlier post
> 
> the thing to the left is conky. can be made to do almost anytype of text on the desktop with different info and that. post number 2662 looks alot like a conky, which I guess would be the mix up


oh nice! thanks for the info, i never really used linux but i want to give it a try, i tried ubuntu but i just couldn't get my head around the coding console. those look amazing btw sid and jrl


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobsrus*
> 
> haha nah, it's windows 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm, i dont have a link but i can tell you what rainmeter themes i used.
> I used:
> *Enigma* for all the little search icons and the temps and drives and date.
> I*tunes monitor* for itunes
> *Raining planets* for weather
> *space craft* for middle clock and the shutdown buttons on the bottom right and the circle animations
> I found these on http://customize.org/rainmeter
> About 70% of it is enigma.
> Hope this helps!


Yay!

Sort of already got bored with my setup, and I'm slightly disappointed that dEEP 7 3.0 can't show anything other than latin characters and such for file names, so all of my files in Chinese, Japanese, or Korean are all a bunch of square blocks.

Elegance 2...it's nice but I'm looking for more functionality now. Need to go find a skin I like with an RSS Reader...


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> My new one:


This is a Windows 7 by the way.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> This is a Windows 7 by the way.


I could tell, though because I saw a 3rd party skin that was almost like that on DeviantArt. The upper superbar/taskbar (sort of, not really because IIRC all of the tasks end up in the application launcher below at the bottom of the screen on the tray) isn't like OS X either (slightly different).


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobsrus*
> 
> oh nice! thanks for the info, i never really used linux but i want to give it a try, i tried ubuntu but i just couldn't get my head around the coding console. those look amazing btw sid and jrl


why thank you







if your up to trying it again, use mint. you won't have to use the terminal unless you want to, so you could sort of 'ease' yourself into it


----------



## Blade 117




----------



## Blade 117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> You're so far the only other OCN user I've seen with Fences. Welcome to my personal club


When I saw you said you were in your own personal FENCES club i knew exactly who you were


----------



## jrl1357

ok, heres all the current desktop themes for me







system is Debian GNU/Linux testing 64-bit, WM is DWM


2001 A Space Odessy

random city

inception ftw

ISS

already shared this, Kubrick's The Shining


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade 117*
> 
> When I saw you said you were in your own personal FENCES club i knew exactly who you were


Lane getcho butt out of my thread. I'm the unofficial mod here


----------



## Blade 117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Lane getcho butt out of my thread. I'm the unofficial mod here


say what if you unofficial what do you call yourself?

A wannabe?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade 117*
> 
> say what if you unofficial what do you call yourself?
> A wannabe?


I'm going to unofficially ban yo ascots

Also put pics in spoilers if you're quoting them sucka.


----------



## Blade 117

oops i am a noob at thread stuff still


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Lets dissect what a Shelby Cobra in essence is shall we? Carroll Shelby back in late 1961 wanted to take a small engined British roadster (The AC Ace) and put American muscle into it. He ended up using a Ford 260 V8 (Ford Windsor) that was given to him because Ford was looking for competition for the Chevy Corvettes. Combining these parts made the early Shelby Cobra. Now let's compare the AC Ace to the Mazda MX5 roadsters...
> *Miata---Ace*
> Engine: 1.8l 4Cylinder---2l Straight 6
> Weight: ~2200lbs---~2000lbs
> Wheelbase: 89.2"---90"
> The Mazda engineers have said that the Miata was directly influenced by British and Italian roadsters of the 60s, guess when the Cobra was created? 1962. Putting a V8 into a Miata is essentially the same thing that Shelby put into the Ace in the early 60s. Taking a small roadster with a small powerplant and putting something that is clearly disproportional to what it was manufactured for. Just look at pictures of the two. They both look very similar, there's really not much dispute.
> _..And with a simple body kit..._
> ...And to keep OT


The Ace had a curb weight of 1,920lb. The Miata has a curb weight of 2,150lb without any options. With options and the larger engine it was closer to 2,240. Since you're referencing the larger engine I will also assume it came with options. We're already talking a difference of 200lb without the added weight of a new engine. That's a lot of weight.

The Ace was not a 60's car, as it was produced from 1953-63. It was a 50's car.

You're comparing automotive engineering from the 50's to that of the 90's. They are the same as all cars are the same in that they all have wheels, a steering wheel, and an engine.

The IDEA of shoving a modern Corvette engine in a modern Miata is vaguely similar to what Shelby did in the 60s. However, he had to have an Ace body specifically altered by AC manufactured for and shipped to him in order to fit the thing in.

Yes, the cars are similarly sized, they both have wheels, an engine and a steering wheel. The similarities end there.

A Miata with a Corvette engine is "essentially" nothing like a Shelby Cobra. It's just a crappy car with an oversized engine so some poor fellow can wave his e-peen about.

Also, jrl1357, that is a fantastic desktop you have there. simple and efficient. I rather like it. Only thing I have to ask is why it's not 16:9.

EDIT: Also, that Miata with a kit looks nothing remotely close to a Cobra. Come to think of it, the originals look nothing alike either.


----------



## sid0972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> conky is a Linux program that draws stuff to the x window.
> ie from my earlier post
> 
> the thing to the left is conky. can be made to do almost anytype of text on the desktop with different info and that. post number 2662 looks alot like a conky, which I guess would be the mix up
> EDIT----
> sid your conky is truly awesome


thanks, i appreciate it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Nice. Mind telling me how you did that? I want to give Linux a try again by starting the Ubuntu.


i dont have the exact link, but might have it on the browser history, i'll boot in ubuntu and give you the link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobsrus*
> 
> haha nah, it's windows 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm, i dont have a link but i can tell you what rainmeter themes i used.
> I used:
> *Enigma* for all the little search icons and the temps and drives and date.
> I*tunes monitor* for itunes
> *Raining planets* for weather
> *space craft* for middle clock and the shutdown buttons on the bottom right and the circle animations
> I found these on http://customize.org/rainmeter
> About 70% of it is enigma.
> Hope this helps!


yeah, i searched for it and found it
currently this is my desktop


----------



## sid0972

i know its waaay too much cluttered, but i'll hit the spot somehow


----------



## Viski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid0972*
> 
> thanks, i appreciate it
> i dont have the exact link, but might have it on the browser history, i'll boot in ubuntu and give you the link
> yeah, i searched for it and found it
> currently this is my desktop


Woah... you have your HDD capacity listed at least in 4 different widgets


----------



## Radeon915




----------



## sid0972

yeah i know, i am using like, 7 different rainmeter skins at once
i'll arrive at a balance at some point


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Lane getcho butt out of my thread. I'm the unofficial mod here


I have the instructions for those cubes somewhere. I need to try that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid0972*
> 
> i dont have the exact link, but might have it on the browser history, i'll boot in ubuntu and give you the link


Thanks.


----------



## sid0972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> why thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your up to trying it again, use mint. you won't have to use the terminal unless you want to, so you could sort of 'ease' yourself into it


i beg to differ
i think ubuntu is fine to start with
a little bit of command line is an important distinction between windows and linux
that is the feature that makes me love linux


----------



## exnihilo

cg


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid0972*
> 
> thanks, i appreciate it
> i dont have the exact link, but might have it on the browser history, i'll boot in ubuntu and give you the link
> yeah, i searched for it and found it
> currently this is my desktop


I don't know, I kind of like it. Very personal and eclectic. Messily organized.

I just don't like any files on the desktop.


----------



## sid0972

yeah i am gonna remove them once i am accustomed to all the shortcuts on the skins


----------



## solheimhltv

Which one of them looks the best? im having a hard time choosing between them. First one is the latest one.

All rainmeter skins are made by me.


----------



## sid0972

2nd one ftw!!
how do you make them by the way


----------



## solheimhltv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid0972*
> 
> 2nd one ftw!!
> how do you make them by the way




Ended up with this, I'm really good at researching when I'm tired, all these things come to my mind when I'm tired. Its really hard to explain how to do it, but if you just search your ass off you will find out eventually.


----------



## grizzlyblunting

Thoughts? This is my 'I have no time to go surfing and I'm pissed' desktop

I feel that it has pretty good balance, which was my goal to begin with.


----------



## sid0972

here is the link to my conky in ubuntu


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid0972*
> 
> here is the link to my conky in ubuntu


Thank you!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Folding setup revamped


----------



## famous1994




----------



## TheHarvman313

I'm a Michigan Wolverines fan. This is first night game at Michigan Stadium against Notre Dame in 2011.


----------



## solheimhltv

I'm probably posting a bit to often, but I'm trying to tweak my desktop until its perfect.

What I have done this time is tweaking the colours to fit better with the superbar, and made a new frame around the middle picture.

If you have any tips to make it look better, please tell me.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solheimhltv*
> 
> I'm probably posting a bit to often, but I'm trying to tweak my desktop until its perfect.
> What I have done this time is tweaking the colours to fit better with the superbar, and made a new frame around the middle picture.
> If you have any tips to make it look better, please tell me.


I've used "openstartmenu.exe" from a Rainmeter button to get the start menu up, just a suggestion as your start button appears to be covered. Is it totally gone or is that a skin sitting on top of it.


----------



## solheimhltv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I've used "openstartmenu.exe" from a Rainmeter button to get the start menu up, just a suggestion as your start button appears to be covered. Is it totally gone or is that a skin sitting on top of it.


I have removed it completely, since I'm using the startbutton on my keyboard.

edit: Thanks for the tip though


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> I'm a Michigan Wolverines fan. This is first night game at Michigan Stadium against Notre Dame in 2011.


I'll bet you live in michigan then, where do you live?


----------



## 17mayis




----------



## sid0972

what theme is it?


----------



## 17mayis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid0972*
> 
> what theme is it?


it called radiance theme the widgets all from the program called xwidgets


----------



## sid0972

if not for the taskbar i never would have noticed it was windows


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid0972*
> 
> if not for the taskbar i never would have noticed it was windows


This.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid0972*
> 
> if not for the taskbar i never would have noticed it was windows


too bad. Linux > windows


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> too bad. Linux > windows


LOLOL LINUX SUCKS!!111!!111! NO GAMES LOL!!11!1!!

(Yes, this is a joke.)


----------



## Ghooble




----------



## Nitrogannex




----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*


That picture is backwards.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1080392/
> 
> 
> 
> That picture is backwards.
Click to expand...

how so


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> how so


The pyro is supposed be the female, if any, and the engi is clearly not.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> how so
> 
> 
> 
> The pyro is supposed be the female, if any, and the engi is clearly not.
Click to expand...

you got a problem with female engineers?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> you got a problem with female engineers?


No, just sayin' it's backwards.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> you got a problem with female engineers?
> 
> 
> 
> No, just sayin' it's backwards.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ghooble




----------



## jrl1357

at the moment




using DWM on debian atm, also have xfce and enlightenment there if I feel like it


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*


Where's the rest of the Lambo?


----------



## strych9

Windows 8 pro rtm, never changed the stock wallpaper lol.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Where's the rest of the Lambo?


Are you referring to the bumper or the rest of the body?

If Bumper: It was probably removed for a picture of the engine
If Rest: It's the perspective...?

Depiction of depression (I presume depression anyway)


----------



## TheHarvman313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> I'll bet you live in michigan then, where do you live?


I live in Southfield. I'm a Michigan alumnus.


----------



## jrl1357

going to dump this updated image here. finally got around to playing with lua in conky


----------



## rrims

Minimalistic is all it takes.


----------



## solheimhltv

From this:



To this:



Any thoughts, and which one would you go with?


----------



## snelan

Which ever one you like more dood! It's your desktop.


----------



## jagz




----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Here is where mine are from... I just use the ones with the original Power Rangers.
http://www.powerrangers.com/20-year/twenty-year-downloads.html


----------



## Fortunex

Fresh format, slightly neater until I start getting lazy and making shortcuts for everything


----------



## biffenl

Simple, just Stardock Objectdock with light token icons


----------



## solheimhltv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Which ever one you like more dood! It's your desktop.


But dood, I'm such a perfectionist, I really need an opinion from someone else than myself

I have worked a bit more on it


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> Simple, just Stardock Objectdock with light token icons


I just got rid of ObjectDock recently. It was nice but I just use one extra click on my Start Orb instead. It's slightly cleaner.

I am for some reason disappointed that dEEP 7 3.0 doesn't support any characters (Chinese, Korean, Japanese, etc.). I can't tell what half of my songs are now. I need a new theme...any recommendations? I don't really like a glass look. I've already tried Oscuro, Tapek, Shine 2.0, Blend 2.0, and a bunch of other themes. Can't seem to find one I really like.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Are you referring to the bumper or the rest of the body?
> If Bumper: It was probably removed for a picture of the engine
> If Rest: It's the perspective...?
> Depiction of depression (I presume depression anyway)


Source please!


----------



## 161029

I just spent the last hour or so looking at KDE and Gnome skins and Conky skins.







Can't wait for Steam to come to Linux. Steam and UEFI.


----------



## Miredyz

I'm new to this forum and can't give any overclocking guidance as I'm seeking help on the subject myself however I am a big fan on desktop appearances and probably know every single wallpaper site out there and thought you may want to know that www.mbwallpapers.com has a complete new site and is better and bigger that ever!







Your links are outdated









This was meant to be a reply on a post in this thread but is somehow got thrown on it's own - apologies for that


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I just spent the last hour or so looking at KDE and Gnome skins and Conky skins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for Steam to come to Linux. Steam and UEFI.


and uefi? I'm using a gpt disk right now, with uefi.







works fine..


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solheimhltv*
> 
> But dood, I'm such a perfectionist, I really need an opinion from someone else than myself
> I have worked a bit more on it


I know exactly what you mean, I actually like that one better, I use that wallpaper on my phone and my desktop.

But a couple months back, I posted this, and everyone loved it. It's not like it's useful or usable though, I eventually just uninstalled all the themes and now have a minimalist desktop.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *solheimhltv*
> 
> But dood, I'm such a perfectionist, I really need an opinion from someone else than myself
> I have worked a bit more on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, I actually like that one better, I use that wallpaper on my phone and my desktop.
> 
> But a couple months back, I posted this, and everyone loved it. It's not like it's useful or usable though, I eventually just uninstalled all the themes and now have a minimalist desktop.
Click to expand...

Do you still have that second wallpaper? The 2001ish one?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> and uefi? I'm using a gpt disk right now, with uefi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> works fine..


There was an ArsTechnica article I posted on here. You should be able to find it on Ars easily.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, I actually like that one better, I use that wallpaper on my phone and my desktop.
> But a couple months back, I posted this, and everyone loved it. It's not like it's useful or usable though, I eventually just uninstalled all the themes and now have a minimalist desktop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Same here, sort of got bored with the more informative themes that took up quite a lot of space. I only have a few skins now.



Don't mind the date. Hasn't changed a bit, although I'm getting bored of dEEP 7 3.0 and upset over the fact that I can't get my Chinese/Japanese/Korean characters/symbols to show up so they all end up as squares.

I can't seem to get my "Show Desktop Button" do disappear with the tool from Door2Windows...


----------



## solheimhltv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, I actually like that one better, I use that wallpaper on my phone and my desktop.
> But a couple months back, I posted this, and everyone loved it. It's not like it's useful or usable though, I eventually just uninstalled all the themes and now have a minimalist desktop.


That one looks nice, but as you say it doesnt seem very userfriendly, I always make sure that I make rainmeter skins that i need instead of skins I wont use.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> and uefi? I'm using a gpt disk right now, with uefi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> works fine..
> 
> 
> 
> There was an ArsTechnica article I posted on here. You should be able to find it on Ars easily.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, I actually like that one better, I use that wallpaper on my phone and my desktop.
> But a couple months back, I posted this, and everyone loved it. It's not like it's useful or usable though, I eventually just uninstalled all the themes and now have a minimalist desktop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here, sort of got bored with the more informative themes that took up quite a lot of space. I only have a few skins now.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the date. Hasn't changed a bit, although I'm getting bored of dEEP 7 3.0 and upset over the fact that I can't get my Chinese/Japanese/Korean characters/symbols to show up so they all end up as squares.
> 
> I can't seem to get my "Show Desktop Button" do disappear with the tool from Door2Windows...
Click to expand...

Can't find it actully, but I can assure you every tech relating to uefi is working fine on my computer. Can you post a direct link?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Can't find it actully, but I can assure you every tech relating to uefi is working fine on my computer. Can you post a direct link?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1315288/ars-linux-foundation-to-offer-signed-solution-for-uefi-secure-boot-conundrum


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Source please!


Here it be sir http://i.imgur.com/Hn6hp.jpg

This is the highest one I got, sorry.


----------



## jtheby

Pretty boring but I prefer darker backgrounds annnd not a whole lot of icons









1920x1080 on the left and 1920x1200 on the right. Gross but it works


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Can't find it actully, but I can assure you every tech relating to uefi is working fine on my computer. Can you post a direct link?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1315288/ars-linux-foundation-to-offer-signed-solution-for-uefi-secure-boot-conundrum
Click to expand...

1. just one way to do that. fedora and ubuntu are both getting signed so they won't even need that. so yes, it 'works'
2.secure boot is microsofts evil doing, not efis, so your post makes no sense... its just uses efi, but secure boot is all microsoft.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Do you still have that second wallpaper? The 2001ish one?


Stock from Appows 2010 theme: http://i.minus.com/ibpIqE9pn8o7DW.jpg

The one I edited a little: http://i.minus.com/ip4txMHTnrLxN.png


----------



## jrl1357

why thank you







not _quite_ center on my monitor with feh doing fill, so I might play around with it a little, but I like it


----------



## dnnk

Been using a lot more windowed mode because of her.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnnk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been using a lot more windowed mode because of her.


I love it! Source?


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnnk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been using a lot more windowed mode because of her.


She is....??


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> She is....??


amazing


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I love it! Source?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> She is....??


She is... Levy Tran and here is link


----------



## jrl1357

updated







got gtk theming to work and have basic tiler for when I want to quickly line up all windows


----------



## lurker2501




----------



## dnnk

Her names Levy Tran. She was 'tumblr-famous' and now shes starting to blow up in tattoo mags and MTV's Guy code

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


How you liking windows 8 as compared to windows 7?


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnnk*
> 
> Her names Levy Tran. She was 'tumblr-famous' and now shes starting to blow up in tattoo mags and MTV's Guy code
> How you liking windows 8 as compared to windows 7?


I'm pretty sure that's windows 7 with a rainmeter skin.


----------



## dmanstasiu

^









Windows 8:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's windows 7 with a rainmeter skin.


----------



## sid0972

thats surface 8 skin from rainmeter


----------



## HPE1000

lawl, yeah that's a rainmeter windows 8 theme. Omnimo.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Nice. Been a long time since I've used Omnimo. Went for something more minimal (Elegance 2).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*


Awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid0972*
> 
> thats surface 8 skin from rainmeter


Wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> lawl, yeah that's a rainmeter windows 8 theme. Omnimo.


Right. The skin is called Omnimo (currently at version 5.0), not Surface 8. Does Surface 8 even exist?


----------



## lurker2501

I'll just leave it here.


----------



## Sevada88

This is mine.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> This is mine.


I'm loving Dishonoured. Got it a few days ago and been playing for hours every day


----------



## dnnk

000o0o0o my bad i just scrolled through it quickly, not realizing. hahah


----------



## Nuzart

Just replaced one of the U2312HM's for a U2713HM


----------



## starships

Can't tell in the above because the background is black, but the Windows skin is a smoked/transparent black, I really like it. Reskins every window such as Chrome too. Edit: Was watching an episode of Legend of Korra when I hit my Windows key and noticed this was a better example of the transparency than the one I had posted before.

Probably look like a huge Avatar nerd now lol


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I'm loving Dishonoured. Got it a few days ago and been playing for hours every day


It's an excellent game indeed. I am loving the atmosphere, really puts you in the game.


----------



## sid0972

really??
how is the gameplay??
and what is the game about>??


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid0972*
> 
> really??
> how is the gameplay??
> and what is the game about>??


Well, you'd have to play the game to find out what it is about. I'd don't want to spoil it for you.

I would say this game is a lot like Assassin's Creed and Splinter Cell, although it takes its missions to a whole new level. There are tons of ways to carry out your objectives; you can go stealth or kill everyone and there are many paths to take. Your decisions even have consequences for the game later on.

It looks really nice, I love the atmosphere. Although at times it can feel cold and empty. I wish they had done a little more with the surroundings. Overall it's an excellent game, you should definitely give it a try.


----------



## john1016

So many sweet desktops. How to do mine.........


----------



## Powermonkey500




----------



## Dynastyy

pretty plane i like it


----------



## TheByt3




----------



## Kongslien

My current



EDIT: I simply must have this wallpaper!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*






EDIT 2: Never mind. Reverse Google Image search did the trick.


----------



## golfergolfer

Not sure if I like yet...


----------



## jellybeans69




----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Not sure if I like yet...


Haha, I used to do that with my desktop icons.


----------



## strych9

New monitor yay


----------



## Kongslien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> New monitor yay


Doesn't look new....


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> New monitor yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look new....
Click to expand...

Well I still can't decide on a good wallpaper, this is, uhm, temporary.


----------



## Kongslien

Heh, i just said that cause it's impossible for us to tell if the monitor is new or not from the picture you posted.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien*
> 
> Heh, i just said that cause it's impossible for us to tell if the monitor is new or not from the picture you posted.


Haha that's obvious







Just got a new monitor so changed the wallpaper to a higher res one.


----------



## lurker2501

Some Desu EX walls. Enjoy


----------



## ShineGraphics

Different resolution monitors make it hard to find a background that fits both.

1366x768
and
1280x1024


----------



## sid0972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> 
> Different resolution monitors make it hard to find a background that fits both.
> 1366x768
> and
> 1280x1024


how come different resolution ???


----------



## Tman5293

Minimalism for the win! (The dock auto hides):


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid0972*
> 
> how come different resolution ???


I'm running 2 different monitors
1 x ASUS 17" 1366 x 768
1 x Dell "square monitor thing" 1280 x 1024


----------



## Davayy

Here's mine.


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## Sevada88

How do you get that clock there?


----------



## dmanstasiu

It's a rainmeter skin called Elegance2.

http://lilshizzy.deviantart.com/art/Rainmeter-Elegance-2-244373054


----------



## Sevada88

Very nice, thanks!


----------



## juneau78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*


whoaa taeyeon!


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would love that second wallpaper.. annywhoo,




what do ya think?


----------



## smex




----------



## OkanG

Just changed things around a little, found some cool Rainmeter skins.



Trying to keep the dark blue/black thing going. Tons of junk hidden with Fences.


----------



## Midgethulk

A bit crowdy I know


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*


link to wall paper @1080p pleaseeee


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to wall paper @1080p pleaseeee
Click to expand...

Here you go Pete








http://www.wallpapers1920x1080.com/wallpapers/colorful-smoke-abstract-wallpaper-1920x1080-589.jpg


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> link to wall paper @1080p pleaseeee


I saw someone using google images to find an image so I had to use it to see if it works, and yes it does!









http://www.wallpapers1920x1080.com/abstract/colorful-smoke-589/

You just go to Google, images, click the little camera icon in the search field and either paste a link to the image or upload one. I didn't have time to blink and it found it!

EDIT: you beat me to it


----------



## jrl1357

a nice thing about linux is the ability to have multiple WMs

EDIT---

this one is compiz


----------



## jrl1357




----------



## jrl1357




----------



## mvh11

Why is it so hard to come up with a rainmeter setup I like? I don't want something that takes over the taskbar or the desktop, just something to accompany it.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> Why is it so hard to come up with a rainmeter setup I like? I don't want something that takes over the taskbar or the desktop, just something to accompany it.


It's like this for me too. I settle only something for like a week or two but then I need to change to something else. Same with 3rd party themes. I just can't seem to find the one that's almost, if not completely, perfect for me.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> It's like this for me too. I settle only something for like a week or two but then I need to change to something else. Same with 3rd party themes. I just can't seem to find the one that's almost, if not completely, perfect for me.


Stuff like this is why I like Linux so much. Setting up your own Conky/whatever else window takes a while, but you can have it exactly the way you want it. Unfortunately, no games, and a good amount of time spent troubleshooting is required to really get the most out of it.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Stuff like this is why I like Linux so much. Setting up your own Conky/whatever else window takes a while, but you can have it exactly the way you want it. Unfortunately, no games, and a good amount of time spent troubleshooting is required to really get the most out of it.


This. Well, setting up Conky is a bit like Rainmeter, but IIRC it's a bit more complex. Still, you need to do some work to get a great layout that you will like for awhile.

I actually spend hours going through pages of Rainmeter skins and visual styles for Windows (3rd party themes, and I also look for start orbs.







).

Well, Valve is working on Steam for Linux so I'm pretty excited.

Talking about customization, I wonder how easy it will be for people in install visual styles/3rd party themes, or if they'll even allow it. I like the look of Metro actually, but I want to try some new things still.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Stuff like this is why I like Linux so much. Setting up your own Conky/whatever else window takes a while, but you can have it exactly the way you want it. Unfortunately, no games, and a good amount of time spent troubleshooting is required to really get the most out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This. Well, setting up Conky is a bit like Rainmeter, but IIRC it's a bit more complex. Still, you need to do some work to get a great layout that you will like for awhile.
> 
> I actually spend hours going through pages of Rainmeter skins and visual styles for Windows (3rd party themes, and I also look for start orbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Well, Valve is working on Steam for Linux so I'm pretty excited.
> 
> Talking about customization, I wonder how easy it will be for people in install visual styles/3rd party themes, or if they'll even allow it. I like the look of Metro actually, but I want to try some new things still.
Click to expand...

Well all of conkys out put is though based on one text file, with the option to extend it with lua scripts. I'll post mine when back on my computer to give those interested alook. Modding your own is pretty easy. It just displays info though, to get a really customazed look you'd also need wm themeing and gtk/qt theming, and icons, etc.


----------



## jrl1357

as promesed, my conky file


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


background yes
update_interval 1
cpu_avg_samples 3
net_avg_samples 3
override_utf8_locale yes
double_buffer yes
no_buffers yes
text_buffer_size 2048
own_window yes
own_window_type normal
own_window_transparent yes
#own_window_argb_visual yes
#own_window_argb_value 150
own_window_hints undecorate,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager,below
border_inner_margin 0
border_outer_margin 0
minimum_size 200 250
maximum_width 200
alignment tl
gap_x 8
gap_y 5
draw_shades no
draw_outline no
draw_borders no
draw_graph_borders yes
use_xft yes
xftalpha 0.5
uppercase no
default_color FFFF00
lua_load ~/.lua/scripts/clock_rings.lua
lua_draw_hook_pre clock_rings

TEXT
${font sans-serif:bold:size=8}TIME ${hr 2}

${alignc}${time %A %B %d}

${font sans-serif:bold:size=8:}SYSTEM ${hr 2}
${font sans-serif:normal:size=8}Type:$alignr$machine
Speed:$alignr${freq_g}GHz
OS:$alignr${pre_exec uname -o}
Kernel$alignr$kernel
Host:$alignr$nodename
Uptime:$alignr$uptime
File System: $alignr${fs_type}
User(s):$alignr${pre_exec whoami}

${font sans-serif:bold:size=8}PROCESSORS ${hr 2}${font sans-serif:normal:size=8}
CPU0: ${cpu cpu0}% ${cpubar cpu0}
CPU1: ${cpu cpu1}% ${cpubar cpu1}
CPU2: ${cpu cpu2}% ${cpubar cpu2}

${font sans-serif:bold:size=8}MEMORY ${hr 2}
${font sans-serif:normal:size=8}RAM $alignc $mem / $memmax $alignr $memperc%
$membar

${font sans-serif:bold:size=8}DISKS ${hr 2} 
${font sans-serif:normal:size=8}/ $alignc ${fs_used /} / ${fs_size /} $alignr${fs_used_perc /}%
${fs_bar /}
/home $alignc ${fs_used /home} / ${fs_size /home} $alignr${fs_used_perc /home}%
${fs_bar /home}
Disk IO:$alignr${diskio}
${diskiograph}

${font sans-serif:bold:size=8}NETWORK ${hr 2}
${font sans-serif:normal:size=8}IP address: $alignr ${addr eth0}
#IF USING WIRELESS CHANGE eth0 to wlan0
#ESSID: $alignr ${wireless_essid wlan0}
#Connection Quality: $alignr ${wireless_link_qual_perc wlan0}%
Upload:$alignr${upspeed eth0}
${upspeedgraph eth0}
Download:$alignr${downspeed eth0}
${downspeedgraph eth0}





that is extended with a lua file, which as you can see is loaded near the beginning of the conky


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


settings_table = {
    {
        -- Edit this table to customise your rings.
        -- You can create more rings simply by adding more elements to settings_table.
        -- "name" is the type of stat to display; you can choose from 'cpu', 'memperc', 'fs_used_perc', 'battery_used_perc'.
        name='time',
        -- "arg" is the argument to the stat type, e.g. if in Conky you would write ${cpu cpu0}, 'cpu0' would be the argument. If you would not use an argument in the Conky variable, use ''.
        arg='%I.%M',
        -- "max" is the maximum value of the ring. If the Conky variable outputs a percentage, use 100.
        max=12,
        -- "bg_colour" is the colour of the base ring.
        bg_colour=0xffffff,
        -- "bg_alpha" is the alpha value of the base ring.
        bg_alpha=0.1,
        -- "fg_colour" is the colour of the indicator part of the ring.
        fg_colour=0xFFFF00,
        -- "fg_alpha" is the alpha value of the indicator part of the ring.
        fg_alpha=0.2,
        -- "x" and "y" are the x and y coordinates of the centre of the ring, relative to the top left corner of the Conky window.
        x=100, y=115,
        -- "radius" is the radius of the ring.
        radius=50,
        -- "thickness" is the thickness of the ring, centred around the radius.
        thickness=5,
        -- "start_angle" is the starting angle of the ring, in degrees, clockwise from top. Value can be either positive or negative.
        start_angle=0,
        -- "end_angle" is the ending angle of the ring, in degrees, clockwise from top. Value can be either positive or negative, but must be larger than start_angle.
        end_angle=360
    },
    {
        name='time',
        arg='%M.%S',
        max=60,
        bg_colour=0xffffff,
        bg_alpha=0.1,
        fg_colour=0xFFFF00,
        fg_alpha=0.4,
        x=100, y=115,
        radius=56,
        thickness=5,
        start_angle=0,
        end_angle=360
    },
    {
        name='time',
        arg='%S',
        max=60,
        bg_colour=0xffffff,
        bg_alpha=0.1,
        fg_colour=0xFFFF00,
        fg_alpha=0.6,
        x=100, y=115,
        radius=62,
        thickness=5,
        start_angle=0,
        end_angle=360
    },

}

-- Use these settings to define the origin and extent of your clock.

clock_r=65

-- "clock_x" and "clock_y" are the coordinates of the centre of the clock, in pixels, from the top left of the Conky window.

clock_x=100
clock_y=115

show_seconds=true

require 'cairo'

function rgb_to_r_g_b(colour,alpha)
    return ((colour / 0x10000) % 0x100) / 255., ((colour / 0x100) % 0x100) / 255., (colour % 0x100) / 255., alpha
end

function draw_ring(cr,t,pt)
    local w,h=conky_window.width,conky_window.height

    local xc,yc,ring_r,ring_w,sa,ea=pt['x'],pt['y'],pt['radius'],pt['thickness'],pt['start_angle'],pt['end_angle']
    local bgc, bga, fgc, fga=pt['bg_colour'], pt['bg_alpha'], pt['fg_colour'], pt['fg_alpha']

    local angle_0=sa*(2*math.pi/360)-math.pi/2
    local angle_f=ea*(2*math.pi/360)-math.pi/2
    local t_arc=t*(angle_f-angle_0)
    -- Draw background ring

    cairo_arc(cr,xc,yc,ring_r,angle_0,angle_f)
    cairo_set_source_rgba(cr,rgb_to_r_g_b(bgc,bga))
    cairo_set_line_width(cr,ring_w)
    cairo_stroke(cr)

    -- Draw indicator ring

    cairo_arc(cr,xc,yc,ring_r,angle_0,angle_0+t_arc)
    cairo_set_source_rgba(cr,rgb_to_r_g_b(fgc,fga))
    cairo_stroke(cr)

end

function draw_clock_hands(cr,xc,yc)
    local secs,mins,hours,secs_arc,mins_arc,hours_arc
    local xh,yh,xm,ym,xs,ys

    secs=os.date("%S")    
    mins=os.date("%M")
    hours=os.date("%I")

    secs_arc=(2*math.pi/60)*secs
    mins_arc=(2*math.pi/60)*mins+secs_arc/60
    hours_arc=(2*math.pi/12)*hours+mins_arc/12

    -- Draw hour hand

    xh=xc+0.7*clock_r*math.sin(hours_arc)
    yh=yc-0.7*clock_r*math.cos(hours_arc)
    cairo_move_to(cr,xc,yc)
    cairo_line_to(cr,xh,yh)

    cairo_set_line_cap(cr,CAIRO_LINE_CAP_ROUND)
    cairo_set_line_width(cr,5)
    cairo_set_source_rgba(cr,1.0,1.0,1.0,1.0)
    cairo_stroke(cr)

    -- Draw minute hand

    xm=xc+clock_r*math.sin(mins_arc)
    ym=yc-clock_r*math.cos(mins_arc)
    cairo_move_to(cr,xc,yc)
    cairo_line_to(cr,xm,ym)

    cairo_set_line_width(cr,3)
    cairo_stroke(cr)

    -- Draw seconds hand

    if show_seconds then
        xs=xc+clock_r*math.sin(secs_arc)
        ys=yc-clock_r*math.cos(secs_arc)
        cairo_move_to(cr,xc,yc)
        cairo_line_to(cr,xs,ys)

        cairo_set_line_width(cr,1)
        cairo_stroke(cr)
    end
end

function conky_clock_rings()
    local function setup_rings(cr,pt)
        local str=''
        local value=0

        str=string.format('${%s %s}',pt['name'],pt['arg'])
        str=conky_parse(str)

        value=tonumber(str)
        pct=value/pt['max']

        draw_ring(cr,pct,pt)
    end

    -- Check that Conky has been running for at least 5s

    if conky_window==nil then return end
    local cs=cairo_xlib_surface_create(conky_window.display,conky_window.drawable,conky_window.visual, conky_window.width,conky_window.height)

    local cr=cairo_create(cs)

    local updates=conky_parse('${updates}')
    update_num=tonumber(updates)

    if update_num>5 then
        for i in pairs(settings_table) do
            setup_rings(cr,settings_table[i])
        end
    end

    draw_clock_hands(cr,clock_x,clock_y)
end





the end resulte being this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BritishBob

For those with trouble getting images for multiple background to work with screens in windows:

http://dualmonitortool.sourceforge.net/


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Well all of conkys out put is though based on one text file, with the option to extend it with lua scripts. I'll post mine when back on my computer to give those interested alook. Modding your own is pretty easy. It just displays info though, to get a really customazed look you'd also need wm themeing and gtk/qt theming, and icons, etc.


Hm...Rainmeter is all through different text files for each skin, so it's somewhat easier to manage because they're broken apart into different pieces but you need to rummage through a lot of .txt files.


----------



## OmarCCX

My main OS for now, OS X










Windows on a laptop I traded for a 6 year old DS Lite (lol)










And I dual boot Ubuntu with Gnome 3 on it.


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Not sure if I like yet...


Awesome! I like it.


----------



## Richaye

Clean.

Still not finished with it.


----------



## Fallout323f

new screen + new screen setup
left 1050*1650 right 1920*1200
the vertical screen is a bless for forums like this


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richaye*
> 
> Clean.
> Still not finished with it.


Wow. Those buttons actually work??


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richaye*
> 
> Clean.
> 
> Still not finished with it.


thats wickied. is that a skin or do you have a wallpaper and then custom icons?


----------



## mitchcook420

Currently using a few, but this is my current


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> Why is it so hard to come up with a rainmeter setup I like? I don't want something that takes over the taskbar or the desktop, just something to accompany it.


Lol I decided I don't want anything on my desktop but a clock, so I just use rainmeter for a modded clock


----------



## Azefore

Well unless I decide to go back on my selling tis my last desktop screen at this size lol

Lindsey Stirling is the bee's knees


----------



## Richaye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> thats wickied. is that a skin or do you have a wallpaper and then custom icons?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Wow. Those buttons actually work??


Yeah, the buttons are click-able.
Rainmeter with skins; Elegance 2 & organiC 2.

Still a work in progress.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> I'll join
> Basic:
> 
> Clean Like I like it
> view it full size!


link of that wallpaper ?


----------



## EventHorizon

Not sure if I like my taskbar setup. Looks out of place at the moment and I can't get my RSS feeds to be clickable/linkable. They do the mouse-over colour change but I click em and nothing happens.

Also someone recommend me a good weather widget that is all black and large so I can fill up the space to the left.

Also not sure if that clock really needs to be there or if it's just for looks.

ALSO







how come geosans only displays my ram as 1-3gb (yes it varies weird huh) instead of my total 8gb?



edit: RECOMMEND ME A GOD DAMN WEATHER SKIN THATS LARGE AND BLACK haha MY OCD IS SCREAMING


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Well unless I decide to go back on my selling tis my last desktop screen at this size lol
> Lindsey Stirling is the bee's knees


She is a very fine woman.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> Not sure if I like my taskbar setup. Looks out of place at the moment and I can't get my RSS feeds to be clickable/linkable. They do the mouse-over colour change but I click em and nothing happens.
> Also someone recommend me a good weather widget that is all black and large so I can fill up the space to the left.
> Also not sure if that clock really needs to be there or if it's just for looks.
> ALSO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how come geosans only displays my ram as 1-3gb (yes it varies weird huh) instead of my total 8gb?
> 
> edit: RECOMMEND ME A GOD DAMN WEATHER SKIN THATS LARGE AND BLACK haha MY OCD IS SCREAMING


I like that girl.


----------



## kzone75




----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*


How do you change the colour? I got this for the minute:

[MeterTime2]
MeasureName=MeasureTime2
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=normalwc
FontSize=165
;SolidColor=255,255,41, 100
X=r
Y=180r
W=260
H=230

As yellow? Is that right?


----------



## OkanG

I see this "Lights" chick everywhere on OCN. What's up with that?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> How do you change the colour? I got this for the minute:
> [MeterTime2]
> MeasureName=MeasureTime2
> Meter=STRING
> MeterStyle=normalwc
> FontSize=165
> ;SolidColor=255,255,41, 100
> X=r
> Y=180r
> W=260
> H=230
> As yellow? Is that right?


Don't know if it's of any help, but when I messed around with my Rainmeter skins, I used this:
http://www.computerhope.com/htmcolor.htm

.. Along with a combination of copying color codes from different skins in order to make them the exact same color

I hope that helped


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> How do you change the colour? I got this for the minute:
> 
> [MeterTime2]
> MeasureName=MeasureTime2
> Meter=STRING
> MeterStyle=normalwc
> FontSize=165
> ;SolidColor=255,255,41, 100
> X=r
> Y=180r
> W=260
> H=230
> 
> As yellow? Is that right?


Not that complex. lol
Just hover over with the mouse pointer and a "configuration" box appears. Click it and choose what color you like.











Sadly it only changes the color of the minutes (I'm too lazy to dig around in the config.ini)


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Not that complex. lol
> Just hover over with the mouse pointer and a "configuration" box appears. Click it and choose what color you like.


Or that


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Not that complex. lol
> Just hover over with the mouse pointer and a "configuration" box appears. Click it and choose what color you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SNIP*
> Sadly it only changes the color of the minutes (I'm too lazy to dig around in the config.ini)


Oh, thanks. I had elegance 1 - didn't realise. Now installed elegance 2 and it's all working!


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Oh, thanks. I had elegance 1 - didn't realise. Now installed elegance 2 and it's all working!


Cool beans!


----------



## Simsim

Pretty Happy with mine I think.


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simsim*
> 
> Pretty Happy with mine I think.


Awww yiss sick wallpaper.

AND SOMEONE FIND ME A BLACK WEATHER SKIN PLEASE.


----------



## TSXmike

not all that exciting.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> Awww yiss sick wallpaper.
> AND SOMEONE FIND ME A BLACK WEATHER SKIN PLEASE.


Prolly the best you'll do is these dark Token icons, I had to go into the weather skins icon folder and replace each with a similar dark one. Depends if your current skin uses the same numbers for the various weather types. Black weather icons are a bit thin on the ground.


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Prolly the best you'll do is these dark Token icons, I had to go into the weather skins icon folder and replace each with a similar dark one. Depends if your current skin uses the same numbers for the various weather types. Black weather icons are a bit thin on the ground.


I luf you.


----------



## lurker2501




----------



## FLEAX13

my desktop


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> 
> A bit crowdy I know


I like that


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLEAX13*
> 
> my desktop


I only have 2 screen, but that's how mine is during BGBs.


----------



## OkanG

Thought I'd post mine again because I just finished installing all drivers and what not on the new Windows 8. I honestly like it so far, as long as I don't have to use the Metro UI. Start8 is recommended


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> Thought I'd post mine again because I just finished installing all drivers and what not on the new Windows 8. I honestly like it so far, as long as I don't have to use the Metro UI. Start8 is recommended


*drools*

I can't get over how nice Metro looks. Aero Glass makes me cringe and I can't seem to find a visual style for Windows 7 that I really like. I'm not so sure if I'm willing to spend a few dollars on Start8 though...then again, I'm spending $1000 for a computer so what will a few dollars seem like to me?


----------



## jrl1357




----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> *drools*
> I can't get over how nice Metro looks. Aero Glass makes me cringe and I can't seem to find a visual style for Windows 7 that I really like. I'm not so sure if I'm willing to spend a few dollars on Start8 though...then again, I'm spending $1000 for a computer so what will a few dollars seem like to me?


Well, almost everything on there is Rainmeter. Without realizing it, I actually made it look like I had it with Windows 7







Start8 works wonders though. I couldn't stand the Metro UI, so making the OS all about the desktop like Windows 7, Start8 is perfect for me. I'm not completely done with it though, I'm still fiddling around with small details with Rainmeter







If you want me to link you up with any of that on the screen, just say the word! My Windows 7 desktop looked VERY similar to that, so you could easily make your 7 desktop look like that.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> *drools*
> I can't get over how nice Metro looks. Aero Glass makes me cringe and I can't seem to find a visual style for Windows 7 that I really like. I'm not so sure if I'm willing to spend a few dollars on Start8 though...then again, I'm spending $1000 for a computer so what will a few dollars seem like to me?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, almost everything on there is Rainmeter. Without realizing it, I actually made it look like I had it with Windows 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start8 works wonders though. I couldn't stand the Metro UI, so making the OS all about the desktop like Windows 7, Start8 is perfect for me. I'm not completely done with it though, I'm still fiddling around with small details with Rainmeter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want me to link you up with any of that on the screen, just say the word! My Windows 7 desktop looked VERY similar to that, so you could easily make your 7 desktop look like that.
Click to expand...

why switch to 8 if your just going to make it look exactly like 7? isn't DX11 really buggy on 8 so far?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> why switch to 8 if your just going to make it look exactly like 7? isn't DX11 really buggy on 8 so far?


I haven't seen any differences with DX11 yet. I haven't really been playing a ton of games though, so I can't tell so far. Battlefield 3 takes an eternity to download!









And the fact that I use the desktop like in Windows 7, doesn't mean that it's completely the same. Windows 8 still has many features which 7 doesn't have. Also, If I want to use the Metro for things like shortcuts, I still might do that if I want/need to, because it's accessible by just one button on the keyboard. With Start8, it's like having two start menus. Left one (the one I use the most) for a 'classic' Start menu, and the right Windows button on the keyboard is for Metro. Then there's the fancy mouse 'gestures' which gets you in and out of Metro too. I just don't want the whole OS based on Metro, because it doesn't seem very friendly to desktop computers. Windows 8 is still more smooth and snappy than Windows 7, along with being more user-friendly when you've learned all the small things that differs the two operating systems.








600 posts, yay!


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Mine:


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, almost everything on there is Rainmeter. Without realizing it, I actually made it look like I had it with Windows 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start8 works wonders though. I couldn't stand the Metro UI, so making the OS all about the desktop like Windows 7, Start8 is perfect for me. I'm not completely done with it though, I'm still fiddling around with small details with Rainmeter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want me to link you up with any of that on the screen, just say the word! My Windows 7 desktop looked VERY similar to that, so you could easily make your 7 desktop look like that.


I'm aware of the fact that it's Rainmeter. I'm talking about the taskbar, which doesn't have the Aero Glass look. You think I wouldn't know how to tell the difference between Rainmeter and Windows Explorer even though I use it? The Enigma skin gave it away anyways, and Windows Gadgets could never look that good.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I'm aware of the fact that it's Rainmeter. I'm talking about the taskbar, which doesn't have the Aero Glass look. You think I wouldn't know how to tell the difference between Rainmeter and Windows Explorer even though I use it? The Enigma skin gave it away anyways, and Windows Gadgets could never look that good.


Why sorry I offered my help, lol


----------



## Shiveron

Every time I try my hand at rainmeter I never come up with anything remotely as good looking as some of the stuff you guys are posting. I'm envious.


----------



## Miki

Man, it's like we have one of these threads in every section. O_O


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm not sure what message you're trying to make clear with that wallpaper...


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> 
> Man, it's like we have one of these threads in every section. O_O


There is a lights concert in my town soon.. tickets are only $10 too.









Not sure if I am going though.. Should I?


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I'm not sure what message you're trying to make clear with that wallpaper...


Are you trying to tell me you don't like it? 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> 
> Man, it's like we have one of these threads in every section. O_O
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lights concert in my town soon.. tickets are only $10 too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I am going though.. Should I?
Click to expand...

If you have time, I'd say definitely go. ^_^


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Not sure if I am going though.. Should I?


YouTube her up. If you like her music, go









I've asked before, and I'll ask again. Is it a coincidence that so many people love Lights on OCN, or am I just living under a rock?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> YouTube her up. If you like her music, go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked before, and I'll ask again. Is it a coincidence that so many people love Lights on OCN, or am I just living under a rock?


It's not really a coincidence. She's just awesome ...


----------



## XT-107




----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> YouTube her up. If you like her music, go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked before, and I'll ask again. Is it a coincidence that so many people love Lights on OCN, or am I just living under a rock?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really a coincidence. She's just awesome ...
Click to expand...

True story


----------



## ckWL




----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> YouTube her up. If you like her music, go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked before, and I'll ask again. Is it a coincidence that so many people love Lights on OCN, or am I just living under a rock?


I am lol, never heard of it before


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> YouTube her up. If you like her music, go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked before, and I'll ask again. Is it a coincidence that so many people love Lights on OCN, or am I just living under a rock?
> 
> 
> 
> I am lol, never heard of it before
Click to expand...

you and me both


----------



## 161029

What? Ellie Goulding? Lights is a pretty good song, but overplayed on the radio here in Connecticut.


----------



## Killer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> What? Ellie Goulding? Lights is a pretty good song, but overplayed on the radio here in Connecticut.


No they mean Lights as in the artist. Also be sure that you all sign up for the linux steam beta if you a shot at getting it!


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Are you trying to tell me you don't like it?
> If you have time, I'd say definitely go. ^_^


Ok, I will look her up on youtube. Is there still an OCN club for her?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer7*
> 
> No they mean Lights as in the artist. Also be sure that you all sign up for the linux steam beta if you a shot at getting it!


Ah, yes. I haven't listened to Lights yet. It's on my "to listen to" list after I clean out this entire list of Vocaloid songs.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

I like Zune, and Sin City.


----------



## Tman5293

Just upgraded to Windows 8 Pro and finally finished setting up my start screen:










And here's the accompanying desktop that, as of right now, has nothing on it:


----------



## Caples

Windows 8 screens! \o/


----------



## 161029

I really want to get Windows 8...at the same time I want to make a retro/oldschool/8-bit visual style for no reason based off the game EDGE.


----------



## HPE1000

Any suggestions? It isnt windows 8, I didnt like windows 8. I felt like I was using a 24inch tablet with a mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I felt like I was using a 24inch tablet with a mouse and keyboard.


lol









the interface reminds me of some 3rd party media software bundled with a Packard bell pc from the 90's


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the interface reminds me of some 3rd party media software bundled with a Packard bell pc from the 90's


It is not the easiest thing to maneuver if you have only used windows 95- windows 7, almost nothing carried over. One of the huge deal breakers for me was the right off the bat, the ie browser on the metro screen was not the same as the one on the desktop. I hit the windows key to minimize my browser, it take me to the metro, and vice versa. So it made switching back and forth between the metro ui and the desktop nearly impossible and just plain annoying. It also deactivated my windows 7 key, and broke my boot manger when I uninstalled it. Nothing but trouble with it.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Any suggestions? It isnt windows 8, I didnt like windows 8. I felt like I was using a 24inch tablet with a mouse and keyboard.


Funny how you didn't use Windows 8, but got something that looks like what Windows 8 desktop owners resent about it









If I were you, I would either change all program shortcuts to the Metro look-a-like tiles, or just not use the tiles at all. But that's just me!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Funny how you didn't use Windows 8, but got something that looks like what Windows 8 desktop owners resent about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you, I would either change all program shortcuts to the Metro look-a-like tiles, or just not use the tiles at all. But that's just me!


I did use windows 8, and it was an absolute nightmare, "It also deactivated my windows 7 key, and broke my boot manger when I uninstalled it. Nothing but trouble with it." and the switching between desktop and metro ui was annoying.

I don't dislike windows 8 tiles, I dislike everything else about it.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I did use windows 8, and it was an absolute nightmare, "It also deactivated my windows 7 key, and broke my boot manger when I uninstalled it. Nothing but trouble with it." and the switching between desktop and metro ui was annoying.
> I don't dislike windows 8 tiles, I dislike everything else about it.


Can you elaborate on that? Because I just feel like it's been an improvement on many levels so far. It would be nice to get your opinion on it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Can you elaborate on that? Because I just feel like it's been an improvement on many levels so far. It would be nice to get your opinion on it.


I do not like how all the settings are hidden away from you, catering towards the casual users who don't need to access them often. Switching between metro and the desktop is less than graceful, I did not like how they have your microsoft account store data of yours like passwords so that you can sign into other windows 8 computers and not have to re sign into websites (seems like a huge security risk). I did not like the actual metro ui much in general, and I find that a ton of people just don't even use it, which defeats the purpose of it. Windows 8 is just Microsofts way to get back at apple with a multiplatform os to please the masses, and shove away the real power users.

It does not warrant switching for whatever performance gains you may be getting. I just don't like it. Not trying to start an argument here, so please respect my opinion.


----------



## Nuzart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I just don't like it. Not trying to start an argument here, so please respect my opinion.


+1


----------



## 73turtles

This is my current current setup.
Rainmeter: Skins: Enigma, Gnometer, Elegance2 (with modification to the clock and date font(birmingham regular) and size)
origonal image by http://drigzabrot.deviantart.com/, I modified two pictures into one and adjusted it to fit my different sized screens
using the win7 toolbars
stickies
and yes I am still using windows gadgets for the multi clipboard and pandora


Hopefully the image I am using is not offensive to anyone


----------



## Shiveron

Found the artist of this wallpaper (that i found from someone else in this thread actually) and i've since tracked down and compiled all the good ones with a similar art style. I love these <3



Here's a link to my dropbox with all of the ones i've gathered up. I'm sure there's more but these are the ones I have so far. This guy rules.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/60y3wrjy47in40n/RyTgQ26sUM


----------



## HPE1000

Here is my desktop


----------



## Tman5293




----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Here is my desktop


Oh wow, that is a gorgeous table. Where did you find it and is it a dust/fingerprint nightmare?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Found the artist of this wallpaper (that i found from someone else in this thread actually) and i've since tracked down and compiled all the good ones with a similar art style. I love these <3
> 
> Here's a link to my dropbox with all of the ones i've gathered up. I'm sure there's more but these are the ones I have so far. This guy rules.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/60y3wrjy47in40n/RyTgQ26sUM


So who's the artist?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> Oh wow, that is a gorgeous table. Where did you find it and is it a dust/fingerprint nightmare?
> So who's the artist?


It does get finger prints, but I just have a lot of glass cleaner!

http://www.officemax.com/catalog/promotions.jsp?catId=cat1830048 here it is, and it costs a decent amount, around $330 if you buy it now, but I remember it costing even more when I bought it.

It was great, I had bought a different L shaped glass desk, but it was 1 inch too wide, so I had to get this, and I must say, it costs 100$ more than the other, but it is soo worth it, my furnature in my room is wood, so the legs match it. Dont even ask how long it took me to build and fit it in that space, it has ~1.5inch clearance total including the both sides of it to the wall LOL Plain luck it fit.


----------



## iamlongtime

Posted this months back but I've been working away! Still love it!


----------



## zoidbergslo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> So who's the artist?


Search under snyp0r. At least that was his deviant art account before he got banned.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoidbergslo*
> 
> Search under snyp0r. At least that was his deviant art account before he got banned.


Zoidberg!

(V) (;,,;,) (V)


----------



## mitchcook420




----------



## LuminatX




----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


YEAH!!! Lindsey Stirling!!!

anyways:


----------



## axipher




----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1110171/


lol brings back so much memories.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


Glad we got another fan on here









3 x 27


1 x 27 Updated a bit since I'll be selling the two monitors soon


----------



## LuminatX

Yes! she's simply amazing.
and you must link me that wallpaper of yours haha.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol brings back so much memories.
Click to expand...

I never let it become a memory, I just never stopped playing. I've never cheated or used cheat codes or generators to get ahead in the game or get an unfair advantage. I've only used tools to bring back my favourites and start from Level 2 with just them:


Haunter
Scyther
Jolteon
Seadra
Arcanine
Nidoking


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Yes! she's simply amazing.
> and you must link me that wallpaper of yours haha.


Haha I'll do you one better, each photoshoot is available in full resolution on smugmug from Devin and Jarvie's account:

Link 1 - Devin's shoot, 5D MrK II, a bit noisy, and a more than a good few are missed focus or soft but should be enough images for ya (204)

Link 2 - Jarvie's shoot, D800 all uncropped for 36mp goodness, his editing needs work (see noisy face of Lindsey in most shots towards sun, using lightroom brush too much) 98 images to choose from


----------



## famous1994




----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Haha I'll do you one better, each photoshoot is available in full resolution on smugmug from Devin and Jarvie's account:
> Link 1 - Devin's shoot, 5D MrK II, a bit noisy, and a more than a good few are missed focus or soft but should be enough images for ya (204)
> Link 2 - Jarvie's shoot, D800 all uncropped for 36mp goodness, his editing needs work (see noisy face of Lindsey in most shots towards sun, using lightroom brush too much) 98 images to choose from


Why can't Hayley have such good shoots? D: Lindsey is cute, but not my type.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Why can't Hayley have such good shoots? D: Lindsey is cute, but not my type.


Yup, she's got something a tad different in her I like it though, enjoy the religious influence you can see as well







Haven't listened to Paramore in years, but depends, need to back track and dig for it, there always be sites such as this, would need to comb it for high resolution stuff >.>

Edit: OT of the wallpapers, Hayley is quite the small fry at 5'2", Lindsey is 5'4" and was at my chin when I met her, you could throw Hayley in a backpack


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Yup, she's got something a tad different in her, shocked to see she hadn't heard of youtube before her first video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't listened to Paramore in years, but depends, need to back track and dig for it, there always be sites such as this, would need to comb it for high resolution stuff >.>


I got a little over 2000, I am aware of most of the spots.  However, I have never seen as high of res, or as many picture, or non-studio pictures of Hayley like that.


----------



## Emu105

Have two screens hooked up with windows 8 love it!


----------



## estabya




----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I got a little over 2000, I am aware of most of the spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I have never seen as high of res, or as many picture, or non-studio pictures of Hayley like that.


Just luck that they're up in full res, used my trusty album fetcher to get them all down on the hard drive


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Just luck that they're up in full res, used my trusty album fetcher to get them all down on the hard drive


Album fetcher? I'm listening.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Album fetcher? I'm listening.










http://www.dgrin.com/showthread.php?t=47160 no longer updated but works if you don't want to download manually, used on the smugmug sets myself, good amount of alternatives as well


----------



## Tman5293

New Wallpaper:


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> New Wallpaper:


link?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> link?


Here you go buddy


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> So who's the artist?


His name's Snyp. For whatever reason, his work is posted on like 100 different sites, they're not all on one =\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoidbergslo*
> 
> Search under snyp0r. At least that was his deviant art account before he got banned.


Nah he's not banned. He just doesn't have all of his work on his deviant any more for w/e reason.
http://r0pyns.deviantart.com/


----------



## Irishgeezah

Source


Am kinda proud that my desktop is so clean!! I've always used Hubble images for wallpapers and I find this one is just amazing


----------



## naved777




----------



## ranviper

Mine.

I launch everything with either Launchy, the Start Menu, or KB Shortcuts.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Haha I'll do you one better, each photoshoot is available in full resolution on smugmug from Devin and Jarvie's account:
> Link 1 - Devin's shoot, 5D MrK II, a bit noisy, and a more than a good few are missed focus or soft but should be enough images for ya (204)
> Link 2 - Jarvie's shoot, D800 all uncropped for 36mp goodness, his editing needs work (see noisy face of Lindsey in most shots towards sun, using lightroom brush too much) 98 images to choose from


You are my new best friend haha.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> You are my new best friend haha.


Enjoy







usually change mine every 3-4 days with plethora of shots ^^


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usually change mine every 3-4 days with plethora of shots ^^


No doubt haha. but I see what you mean about the first set of images, plus the harsh vig is rather annoying but, you cant pass up the resolution.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> No doubt haha. but I see what you mean about the first set of images, plus the harsh vig is rather annoying but, you cant pass up the resolution.


Read my mind







, I usually retouch em on lightroom with negative vignette tool and some color correction (as far I can with a jpeg anyways)


----------



## HouseJhereg

Windows 8 both screens


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HouseJhereg*
> 
> Windows 8 both screens


all you need now is a boot screen to match


----------



## rjajmr0221

can anyone recommend a good "command center" theme? i was given a 3rd monitor that i don't really know what else to do with.


----------



## Shiveron

Could send it to me. I wouldn't object


----------



## rjajmr0221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Could send it to me. I wouldn't object


of course, why didn't i think of that


----------



## Scrappy

Win 8 after I made it work correctly with classic shell.


----------



## Xylene

My unfortunately rarely used gaming PC :/


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

My idle temps are nice in the system tray.
That's the best thing about having an ambient temp of 13c


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> My idle temps are nice in the system tray.
> That's the best thing about having an ambient temp of 13c


Do you live in a freezer?


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Do you live in a freezer?


I have a jumper on with the windows open, I like the fresh air and cold temperatures...
I'm very odd.


----------



## Danker16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Found the artist of this wallpaper (that i found from someone else in this thread actually) and i've since tracked down and compiled all the good ones with a similar art style. I love these <3
> 
> Here's a link to my dropbox with all of the ones i've gathered up. I'm sure there's more but these are the ones I have so far. This guy rules.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/60y3wrjy47in40n/RyTgQ26sUM


can I have link for the artist? some of the wall papers are not 1080p .
thank you


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danker16*
> 
> can I have link for the artist? some of the wall papers are not 1080p .
> thank you


Artist is banned on Deviantart so the source material isn't available

Search around for the name 'snyp0r' to find some more stuff


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Artist is banned on Deviantart so the source material isn't available
> Search around for the name 'snyp0r' to find some more stuff


No he's not.

http://r0pyns.deviantart.com/

But yeah he's Snyp. And not all of his stuff is in 1080p, but because of the art style it still looks fine, to me at least. I'm using all of those on a 24 inch 1080 LED and it looks fine.

Can also look through his gallery here:
http://news.mmosite.com/content/2011-01-18/nsfw_wallpaper_gallery_by_snyp_part_i,1.shtml
http://news.mmosite.com/content/2011-01-18/nsfw_wallpaper_gallery_by_snyp_part_ii,1.shtml

Some are NSFW so fair warning. Click them, then right click the popup of the image and open in a new tab and it will open the full size image.


----------



## Azefore

^ My bad, thought person who corrected first guy saying he was banned because his post was altered and took the link to the artist out. I would've linked it to that.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Just updated mine today.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Just updated mine today.


Source?


----------



## Scorpion49

Windows 7 desktop which will be going away shortly once I get off my lazy butt and migrate to windows 8.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Source?


http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/171/2/0/Nissan_GTR_Snowy_Field_by_DistortedImagery.jpg


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Windows 7 desktop which will be going away shortly once I get off my lazy butt and migrate to windows 8.


nice. got the image (or the first third of it as that all that will fit on my monitor)


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> nice. got the image (or the first third of it as that all that will fit on my monitor)


I got it here The original is too big for my desktop too!


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Source?


Azefore posted it as well, but here is the version I am using, the gradient at the top I think is the only difference.


----------



## Tman5293

Which wallpaper should I use?

Number 1:










Or

Number 2:


----------



## HPE1000

I guess #2


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I like #1.


----------



## Azefore

I'll go with #1 as well, lighting seems nicer


----------



## Shiveron

Use both. 8 can still rotate wallpapers can't it?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Use both. 8 can still rotate wallpapers can't it?


Yes, but I tend to do that myself. I change wallpapers at least once every 2-3 days.


----------



## jrl1357

I would use 1 myself (can you post it?)


----------



## dushan24

1 all the way.

Can you post the first image?


----------



## Tman5293

For those asking for the first wallpaper, here it is: http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=nebula+wallpaper#/d3bh0zt


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> For those asking for the first wallpaper, here it is: http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=nebula+wallpaper#/d3bh0zt


thanks


----------



## jrl1357

heres my system with that wallpaper


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> heres my system with that wallpaper


Why Debian over something more common like Ubuntu or Mint?


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> heres my system with that wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Debian over something more common like Ubuntu or Mint?
Click to expand...

because its better I like it better







*alot* better. I won't touch ubuntu


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Before you ask; No, I'm not obsessed.



Ok, maybe a little.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

This is mine...


----------



## HPE1000

LOL


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> Before you ask; No, I'm not obsessed.
> 
> Ok, maybe a little.














I don't think I have yours. Link or upload?


----------



## Azefore

^ Titans clash


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ Titans clash


Eh? They're the same person.


----------



## Darkpriest667

This is what I have currently but it switches every 10 minutes.. I only have 8 right now because 5760 x 1080 desktops are apparently really hard to find. (good ones anyway)


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Eh? They're the same person.


Meant the fans


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Meant the fans


Is he even qualified to be a titan?


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Is he even qualified to be a titan?


haha well idk about "Titan" But I've been to a few concerts. Maybe 20ft away from her. And my desktop cycles a folder of wallpapers









and here you are, sir. You should be able to snag it from Here.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> haha well idk about "Titan" But I've been to a few concerts. Maybe 20ft away from her. And my desktop cycles a folder of wallpapers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here you are, sir. You should be able to snag it from Here.


Ok now I'm jelly.

Thanks.


----------



## HouseJhereg

got one. didnt think I was going to like 8 but I was wrong . works well, a few things could be better like being able to delete multiple items in the mail prgram but still it works great and boot times have gotten much better.


----------



## 161029

New desktop. Retro styled.









I have the music for BIT.TRIP RUNNER playing in my head for some reason when I look at my desktop.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> New desktop. Retro styled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the music for BIT.TRIP RUNNER playing in my head for some reason when I look at my desktop.


Wallpaper?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Wallpaper?


Image ^^


----------



## Azefore

My desktop for this week, considering not selling the two 1440p panels, not entirely sure


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> My desktop for this week, considering not selling the two 1440p panels, not entirely sure


What music player is that? The giant sound spectrum thingy is pretty cool.

Is that Lindsay Stirling? UPLOAD ZE WALL?


----------



## biffenl




----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> What music player is that? The giant sound spectrum thingy is pretty cool.
> Is that Lindsay Stirling? UPLOAD ZE WALL?


I'll trade you for a rep point









Music Player: Foobar + Ks + personally modified xch4ange skin off of DA

Wall: Indeed it is (Below)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Haha I'll do you one better, each photoshoot is available in full resolution on smugmug from Devin and Jarvie's account:
> Link 1 - Devin's shoot, 5D MrK II, a bit noisy, and a more than a good few are missed focus or soft but should be enough images for ya (204)
> Link 2 - Jarvie's shoot, D800 all uncropped for 36mp goodness, his editing needs work (see noisy face of Lindsey in most shots towards sun, using lightroom brush too much) 98 images to choose from


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Man, I came so close to buying a D800. Couldn't justify it, I'm not good enough. Not to mention, the only lens I have that wouldnt be in crop mode is my 50mm f/1.4G


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Here I have my ancient Mac G4 desktop. I will post my sig rig desktop later.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> Man, I came so close to buying a D800. Couldn't justify it, I'm not good enough. Not to mention, the only lens I have that wouldnt be in crop mode is my 50mm f/1.4G


D800 out resolves a few pro grade nikon lenses (Link) and iso handling is just shy of D600 due to the nature of the mp count. I would buy D600 or wait for D7100/D400, all platforms you can grow into and keep for 2-4 years. Perhaps even used D700 for rugged body and one of the better iso handling bodies around. Also that 50mm 1.4g should serve you well, could grab a wide angle prime or 85mm+


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> D800 out resolves a few pro grade nikon lenses (Link) and iso handling is just shy of D600 due to the nature of the mp count. I would buy D600 or wait for D7100/D400, all platforms you can grow into and keep for 2-4 years. Perhaps even used D700 for rugged body and one of the better iso handling bodies around. Also that 50mm 1.4g should serve you well, could grab a wide angle prime or 85mm+


Yeah, I'll probably put off a new camera for awhile since my D90 has been serving me well. As glass goes, I have that 50, a 55-200 (bleh) and a 12-24 f/4. I shoot mostly landscapes and street so I kinda prefer the wide angle stuff. Iso is pretty big for me because I also do a lot of low light/long exposure shooting.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> Yeah, I'll probably put off a new camera for awhile since my D90 has been serving me well. As glass goes, I have that 50, a 55-200 (bleh) and a 12-24 f/4. I shoot mostly landscapes and street so I kinda prefer the wide angle stuff. Iso is pretty big for me because I also do a lot of low light/long exposure shooting.


Continuing OT ^^ but, your pretty much in same boat with me, find D7000 iso lacking to some degree but I can live with 4000 for a little longer. Wide angle is my primary style for fun so the 14-24 f2.8 is next on my list. Then the FF body and then a fast tele. Just bought a used 28-70 F2.8 off BH today, it'll be here tomorrow so should be good hopefully. Looking to start up a "business" with my friend as side jobs in the next month while we finish school, might spark into something grander. I can dream to be paid to shoot concerts


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Keeping the ot, I plan on getting a t2i soon and get into photography.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Keeping the ot, I plan on getting a t2i soon and get into photography.


I like where this is going. You could probably snag a T3i with kit and 55-250mm telephoto for same price if you don't already have an eye on a really nice priced T2i


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I like where this is going. You could probably snag a T3i with kit and 55-250mm telephoto for same price if you don't already have an eye on a really nice priced T2i


Looking to keep the price at around $475 or cheaper, doubt I could get a t3i for that.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Looking to keep the price at around $475 or cheaper, doubt I could get a t3i for that.


Ahh ok, yah that's T2i range then, will find a lot of great deals for used ones

http://www.adorama.com/US%20%20%20%20528675.html

Not a personal fan of the ergonomics judging from my friends T3i, but is capable


----------



## kpriess




----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Ahh ok, yah that's T2i range then, will find a lot of great deals for used ones
> http://www.adorama.com/US%20%20%20%20528675.html
> Not a personal fan of the ergonomics judging from my friends T3i, but is capable


Hmm. Not a bad deal. Thanks. Now if I got that one, what would be a good lens to go with it?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpriess*


Love it! So hard to find good Mech skins... Btw, fan of Armored Core 3


----------



## 32oz

At the present:


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Hmm. Not a bad deal. Thanks. Now if I got that one, what would be a good lens to go with it?


Np, you could pick up an 18-55mm IS kit for pennies relatively speaking ($70-100) since people like to sell them but a bigger focal range would do you good for finding a niche and have flexibility. A second hand 28-105mm or 28-135mm could do it but for the price I'd go for a kit lens, you can always get a telephoto for another hundred-something and experiment with whatcha like. The bed beckons so pm me or just continue OT here


----------



## XT-107




----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XT-107*


Been using that 1080p version as my google home background for 3 years ^^, hate it that google is getting rid of it with "streamlining" on the 16th


----------



## killakris

Finally got around to sorting out my win8 desktop, i like it simple. using fences to hide some basic icons and all the overclocking programs (prime, hwmonitor etc), but mostly use windows search and objectdock with standalonestacks2 for the games popup


----------



## kpriess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Love it! So hard to find good Mech skins... Btw, fan of Armored Core 3


Thanks mate..!

Also a fan of 3 and older.. The latest ones left a bitter taste in my mouth for some reason..


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpriess*
> 
> *The latest ones left a bitter taste in my mouth for some reason.*


That's because video games aren't for eating.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Been using that 1080p version as my google home background for 3 years ^^, hate it that google is getting rid of it with "streamlining" on the 16th


Fortunately, it's on InterfaceLIFT.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Fortunately, it's on InterfaceLIFT.


Aye that's where I found it, I'll have to grab a source file before its taken down on google >.>


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Aye that's where I found it, I'll have to grab a source file before its taken down on google >.>


You can also take and copy the image location and reverse image search it. How I found a very good photo. Anyhow pm you in a bit more on the camera stuff.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> You can also take and copy the image location and reverse image search it. How I found a very good photo. Anyhow pm you in a bit more on the camera stuff.


Kk and yah I love that feature always comes in handy, I'm sure one is hidden in my external 4 bay somewhere as well


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpriess*
> 
> Thanks mate..!
> Also a fan of 3 and older.. The latest ones left a bitter taste in my mouth for some reason..


Yeah. Tried For Answer for teh PS3 and it was terrible. The most recent patch, which it auto updates to when you launch the game, gave the PS3 terrible frame rate issues. When anything was happening on scree, the game just dropped frame rate like mad. Sad thing is the same patch for XBox 360 didn't have the same problem.


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

Mine's actually a slideshow, but


----------



## Foxrun

Im a marine bio major, I love sharks


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> 
> Im a marine bio major, I love sharks


Another shark lover right here!


----------



## AbdullahG

i liek fishies to


----------



## AMOCO

Here is mine: Resolution @ 4320 x 900


----------



## Sir-Lucius

2x1080p IPS panels and a 26" 1920x1200 TN in portrait. Color shifting is obnoxious but I can deal with it for my purposes (web browsing, chat windows, explorer windows, basic reference browsing, etc). I wish 26" 16:10 IPS panels weren't impossible to find now. I love that format in portrait mode.




Desktops/spaces on my laptop hooked up to the same 26" Asus.


----------



## Theloudtrout

Here is my desktop.



Still windows 7 but i used the theme pack below as the new windows 8 desktop themes and sounds are badass.

http://mare-m.deviantart.com/art/Windows-8-RTM-Theme-for-Windows-7-318932206


----------



## CrazyMonkey

New update:

Darker em cleaner desktop:

1680*1050


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OINTwinTurbo*
> 
> Mine's actually a slideshow, but


Wait... so i'm not the only queen's blade fan left on earth?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OINTwinTurbo*
> 
> Mine's actually a slideshow, but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... so i'm not the only queen's blade fan left on earth?
Click to expand...

Don't forget me...


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

Updated to show my entire anime background slideshow.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Wait... so i'm not the only queen's blade fan left on earth?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Don't forget me...


Haha, don't worry, we may be few and far between, but the magic of the interwebs shall join us all.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> New update:
> Darker em cleaner desktop:
> 1680*1050


Ah, the K701. I heard the Q701 and it sounded great but it had sort of a "dead" sound to me, and the sound stage felt like it had no boundaries sometimes which was sort of a problem for me.


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> This is mine...


I must have that background!!!!!!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> I must have that background!!!!!!


Here it is. I am looking through wallbase.cc for where it came from, because I know it showed up on wallbase when I jsut clicked color search and pure white, 1920 x 1080. But I will find where it originally came from.

wallpaper-547469.jpg 164k .jpg file


Somehow, I can't seem to find the exact one I downloaded on Wallbase.cc . But, I did turn up he was posted on reddit like 2 years ago as a "philosoraptor", though the person might not have known what he was talking about. Most places call it raptor on a bike or something like that.

http://wallbase.cc/similar/867094

And here is one that is similiar, but the caption has been changed to reference a famous N.W.A. song lyric.


Spoiler: Think NWA is vulgar? Don't click this then...



http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1490057


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Ah, the K701. I heard the Q701 and it sounded great but it had sort of a "dead" sound to me, and the sound stage felt like it had no boundaries sometimes which was sort of a problem for me.


Aren't they both the same?? Just that one is celebrity-endorsed and comes in a million colours??


----------



## 32oz

Todays wallpapers:


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Aren't they both the same?? Just that one is celebrity-endorsed and comes in a million colours??


No, they do sound different.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Dynastyy




----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OINTwinTurbo*
> 
> Quick, name that other BG (on my laptop screen in dual mode)


Easy. Shuffle!
Lisianthus, Nerine, Primula, Asa, Kaede.


----------



## Tman5293

Using three displays that have no where near the same resolution just because I can:


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Figured I'd go ahead and share the desk on my laptop since I'm browsing with it while my desktop folds.


----------



## Kavster12

Have wanted to post in this thread for a while now.
Just blurred out some important and private information but apart from that this is what it usually looks like.



Will change the wallpaper soon


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Have wanted to post in this thread for a while now.
> Just blurred out some important and private information but apart from that this is what it usually looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> Will change the wallpaper soon


I like


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> I like


Thanks man


----------



## ElectroGeek007

I like ships.









My current wallpaper:










Original source here, but I messed with the saturation a bit.


----------



## siggie30

Why not a functional desktop. There are icons in the way periodically.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siggie30*
> 
> 
> Why not a functional desktop. There are icons in the way periodically.


Almost perfect... except chuck norris. I really liked the concept though


----------



## henwyybwoi




----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henwyybwoi*


Looks great, a clickable picture would be nice though







What theme is that?


----------



## henwyybwoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Looks great, a clickable picture would be nice though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What theme is that?




Visual Style: Work
Dock: Rocketdock
Icons: Lucid v2
Start Orb: I forgot =\
Rainmeter: Combination of Enigma and Elegance.


----------



## Grobi

And here is mine:


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henwyybwoi*
> 
> 
> Visual Style: Work
> Dock: Rocketdock
> Icons: Lucid v2
> Start Orb: I forgot =\
> Rainmeter: Combination of Enigma and Elegance.


Could you link to the visual style please, anything I google with "VS", "theme" and "work" just returns loads of people who can't make a visual style work properly


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henwyybwoi*


Thats an awesome wallpaper!
Could you link me to it?









Cheers.


----------



## lolmont




----------



## jrl1357

new wallpaper. spent a good hour searching and added 50 new wallpapers to my collection


----------



## Grobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolmont*


Where is Spider-man?


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grobi*
> 
> Where is Spider-man?


Thats the Justice League Goshhhhh


----------



## lolmont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grobi*
> 
> Where is Spider-man?


Marvel is the Avengers, DC is Justice League


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grobi*
> 
> Where is Spider-man?


Not sure if troll.......









And make that man post that wallpaper!


----------



## Pipton




----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *henwyybwoi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats an awesome wallpaper!
> Could you link me to it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

Here you go: http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/171/2/0/Nissan_GTR_Snowy_Field_by_DistortedImagery.jpg


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> 
> 
> new wallpaper. spent a good hour searching and added 50 new wallpapers to my collection


Does Debian give you the option to shuffle through all those wallpapers like Windows does? I have a different wallpaper on all three of my screens and they change at 30 minute intervals.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> 
> 
> new wallpaper. spent a good hour searching and added 50 new wallpapers to my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Debian give you the option to shuffle through all those wallpapers like Windows does? I have a different wallpaper on all three of my screens and they change at 30 minute intervals.
Click to expand...

it would depend on your WM/DE (remember debian is just a way to package GNU/Linux) but I've seen it done

even if there was no installed software to do it feh and a simple bash script could do it







such is the beauty of Linux


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pipton*


Colorful. :thumb:


----------



## king8654

best desktop of all, rainbow land style lol


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Might be time for a new monitor...


----------



## OmarCCX

That resolution looks badass.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Here you go: http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/171/2/0/Nissan_GTR_Snowy_Field_by_DistortedImagery.jpg


Thank you


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grobi*
> 
> And here is mine:


Ahh, the Foo Fighters, I don't know you but I already love you.


----------



## jprovido

I don't like cats


----------



## Grobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolmont*
> 
> Marvel is the Avengers, DC is Justice League


Whoops, sorry xd For me they are the same


----------



## Shiveron




----------



## henwyybwoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Thats an awesome wallpaper!
> Could you link me to it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


I actually lost it as well. Its saved in my tuneup utilities program. If anyone can figure out a way I can retrieve the file from there I can share it. I'll look for it too. I think theres a visual style called note 7.1 which is similar.


----------



## Kongslien

Here you go




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.google.no/search?hl=no&safe=off&sa=X&q=nissan+gtr+wall+paper&tbm=isch&tbs=simg:CAQSXRpbCxCo1NgEGgIICgwLELCMpwgaNAoyCAESDPMH7gfvB-0H8AfxBxog6meLaPt5enlqPGiSlsXzrZ1RkzxLeyCalThwRtqIukYMCxCOrv4IGgoKCAgBEgQp8oD2DA&ei=3iqgUI_2L4ek4ASy1YDYBg&ved=0CCUQ2A4oAA&biw=1328&bih=911


----------



## B-13

UH OH!! LOOKS LIKE YOU WERE TROLLINGZ MY PAGE


----------



## kzone75

A little early..


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-13*
> 
> *Mine 100% Unedited. I know.... it's messy
> *
> 
> Untitled.jpg 865k .jpg file


Mother of Icons...


----------



## kga92

Everything in the navbar is exactly where it's supposed to be







It's nice to have everything pinned so you don't have to search where in the bar the app you have open is.


----------



## rrims

My work/personal rig. Far right TV is my outdated 720p TV that will be replaced soon.


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

K, just gonna spoiler my entire slideshow for Gaming on this one and then Anime on my last one so I don't take up too much space.

Updated


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> My work/personal rig. Far right TV is my outdated 720p TV that will be replaced soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like a 1024x768 720p screen almost







, love the first wallpaper as well


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Looks like a 1024x768 720p screen almost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , love the first wallpaper as well


Sadly it is only 1280x760.









But I have my eyes on a 50" or 55"


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Sadly it is only 1280x760.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have my eyes on a 50" or 55"


Well not quite as bad as what I upgraded from (2006 samsung 1024x768 or 4:3







)

Yah go for 55" even 60" if possible, I went for a GT50 55", wish I could've afforded 60" since I'm 8 feet away from it


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Well not quite as bad as what I upgraded from (2006 samsung 1024x768 or 4:3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Yah go for 55" even 60" if possible, I went for a GT50 55", wish I could've afforded 60" since I'm 8 feet away from it


Hahaha. Hopefully the prices are where I want them to be in a month or two.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Love it! So hard to find good Mech skins...


Really? Never had problems with that.


----------



## jrl1357

openbox


----------



## strych9




----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*


Cool meme arrow bro.


----------



## Bloodys

Simple and pritty


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodys*
> 
> 
> Simple and pritty


Nope.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Nope.


This.

That Apple logo is a bit of an eyesore as far a a focal point goes and running an instance of Fences isn't going to do you any good for simplicity. You want no icons and maybe a focal point that's less of an eyesore, but the focal point is your choice since I just find a very shiny Apple logo against some wood very, very distracting and it sort of burns my eyes.

That and you're still running some stock things I see. *gasp* *stares at icons and visual style*


----------



## Midgethulk

Still looking for a good rainmeter skin


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodys*
> 
> 
> Simple and pritty


Even without the apple logo it isn't very simple or pretty.


----------



## BritishBob

Ok, so I slightly modified a BG I found to better suit. I had to re-size the main image allot, so it's slightly pixelated. :'( But it will do.


----------



## TK421

Nyaa...

OOT: I'm watching u Clara ಠ_ಠ


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien*
> 
> My current
> 
> EDIT: I simply must have this wallpaper!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 2: Never mind. Reverse Google Image search did the trick.
Click to expand...

Greetings, my good hotman! Glad you found it, would have linked for you but didn't notice.


----------



## Erick Silver

Here's my current.


----------



## Jahocowi

My current. I like the minimal look.


----------



## Erick Silver

Readjusted look.


Note the system readout on the right side.


----------



## Fortunex




----------



## ckWL




----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*


Now that is cool.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol günther

^_^


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*


Thats epic!


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*


Mind if I save for my dual screen?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> lol günther
> 
> ^_^


Günther!!!!!!


----------



## Wheezo




----------



## DMT94

I hate messy desktops
I like it as basic as possible


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Using three displays that have no where near the same resolution just because I can:


can't believe I missed this earlier. wallpapers?


----------



## 5prout

I just upgraded my Linux to Linux Mint 14! I love it so much. It's very sleek and fun to use







. It's also very clean looking.


----------



## Kilrt

OOPS just saw this is for displays. My bad, sorry.
Here is a Vancouver city scape under fog if anybody likes.

My displays aren't as cool as most.
My primary is a BenQ XL2410T with a Samsung 226BW as a secondary.
Both on 2X EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked in SLI.
TNX. Cheers folks.
TK.


----------



## Deeya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


I see Corelia in your playlist, I like you.


----------



## jrl1357

retracted


----------



## Killer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kilrt*
> 
> How is this for clean and understated
> -snip-
> The CD is for scale.


Reminds me of a dell poweredge kind of.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> can't believe I missed this earlier. wallpapers?


I found them all on deviant art. I believe that I searched for space wallpaper.


----------



## rocstar96




----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeya*
> 
> I see Corelia in your playlist, I like you.


Yeah they're pretty good


----------



## jrl1357

I like it clean



yes, gnome



with some stuff open


----------



## strych9




----------



## nvidiaftw12

Good background.


----------



## Fridge Gnome

I just need to fix my folder icons now.


----------



## Blade 117

update running fences


----------



## jrl1357

yes, native steam for linux. once more games start to roll out its going to be good! I wanted to include netflix is the shot because it now works with a patched wine, but my build of the source keeps failing to compile. oh well, someone better then me will put out an rpm soon enough, and ubuntu users can just use the ppa. there is an arch package in the AUR. you windows users are running out of excuses









http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> I just upgraded my Linux to Linux Mint 14! I love it so much. It's very sleek and fun to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's also very clean looking.
> *drool*


Now I know what I'm trying next.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kilrt*
> 
> OOPS just saw this is for displays. My bad, sorry.
> Here is a Vancouver city scape under fog if anybody likes.
> *snip*
> My displays aren't as cool as most.
> My primary is a BenQ XL2410T with a Samsung 226BW as a secondary.
> Both on 2X EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked in SLI.
> TNX. Cheers folks.
> TK.


Looks awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> 
> I like it clean
> *snip*
> yes, gnome
> *snip*with some stuff open


I think Gnome looks nice. I don't understand why some people don't like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> *snip*
> yes, native steam for linux. once more games start to roll out its going to be good! I wanted to include netflix is the shot because it now works with a patched wine, but my build of the source keeps failing to compile. oh well, someone better then me will put out an rpm soon enough, and ubuntu users can just use the ppa. there is an arch package in the AUR. you windows users are running out of excuses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html


Dying for a final of Steam for Linux. IIRC it's still in beta stage.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> I just upgraded my Linux to Linux Mint 14! I love it so much. It's very sleek and fun to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's also very clean looking.
> *drool*
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know what I'm trying next.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kilrt*
> 
> OOPS just saw this is for displays. My bad, sorry.
> Here is a Vancouver city scape under fog if anybody likes.
> *snip*
> My displays aren't as cool as most.
> My primary is a BenQ XL2410T with a Samsung 226BW as a secondary.
> Both on 2X EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked in SLI.
> TNX. Cheers folks.
> TK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks awesome.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> 
> I like it clean
> *snip*
> yes, gnome
> *snip*with some stuff open
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Gnome looks nice. I don't understand why some people don't like it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> *snip*
> yes, native steam for linux. once more games start to roll out its going to be good! I wanted to include netflix is the shot because it now works with a patched wine, but my build of the source keeps failing to compile. oh well, someone better then me will put out an rpm soon enough, and ubuntu users can just use the ppa. there is an arch package in the AUR. you windows users are running out of excuses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dying for a final of Steam for Linux. IIRC it's still in beta stage.
Click to expand...

yes thats the beta build. I don't have the full acess invite but the cleint and *some* games work


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Now I know what I'm trying next.
> Looks awesome.
> I think Gnome looks nice. I don't understand why some people don't like it.
> Dying for a final of Steam for Linux. IIRC it's still in beta stage.


You totally should!









I too can't wait for Steam for Linux!!


----------



## Danker16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pipton*


link to wallpaper please?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danker16*
> 
> link to wallpaper please?


Linky ^^


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Danker16*
> 
> link to wallpaper please?
> 
> 
> 
> Linky ^^
Click to expand...

thanks I too was wanting that. kodos to the artist


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*


That's one of our politicians. Nice wallpaper


----------



## Xealot

Just discovered this picture of GabeN leading the glorious PC master race and had to make it my wallpaper.











[Image source]

[Hi Res Version]


----------



## Hogwasher

^awesome!

2560x1440v


----------



## AbdullahG

That is the most amazing wallpaper I have ever seen...


----------



## EoL RiNzleR




----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*


That taskbar


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> That taskbar


saves having annoying ass shortcuts on my desktop


----------



## starships

"Submit to the Three, the Spirits, and thy Lords. Own no weakness or fault. Three gods, one true faith."



Need to find out how to get rid of those graphs, they just look so messy. Does anybody know if it's possible to get rid of that sheen that aero glass has? It annoys the hell out of me, might just have to reskin it again.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> "Submit to the Three, the Spirits, and thy Lords. Own no weakness or fault. Three gods, one true faith. "
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to find out how to get rid of those graphs, they just look so messy. Does anybody know if it's possible to get rid of that sheen that aero glass has? It annoys the hell out of me, might just have to reskin it again.


I think the only way to get rid of the Aero glass effects is a whole new custom theme without it. To remove the graphs you need to edit the skin (right ckick>Edit skin), the graphs are histogram meters, they'll be two in the Net Monitor and one in the CPU monitor. Look for the "Meter=Histogram" line and either delete that whole section or add "Hidden=1" to the bottom and save it. Should look something like this:
Quote:


> [Some Title]
> Meter=Histogram
> MeasureName=Some Measure Name
> X=280
> Y=314
> W=232
> H=63
> PrimaryColor=255,255,255
> AntiAlias=1
> Hidden=1


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I think the only way to get rid of the Aero glass effects is a whole new custom theme without it.


Thought so. Oh well, time to find one I like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> To remove the graphs you need to edit the skin (right ckick>Edit skin), the graphs are histogram meters, they'll be two in the Net Monitor and one in the CPU monitor. Look for the "Meter=Histogram" line and either delete that whole section or add "Hidden=1" to the bottom and save it. Should look something like this:


Thanks







I was looking for something involving graphs in the file, didn't think of looking for histogram lol. Edited above post for the newer pic, ended up doing some rearranging, finding a start orb I like, and enabling a theme I was using before.


----------



## steve210

here is my desktop


----------



## GigaByte

Desktop


Laptop


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Here's my new desktop. Nice and clean.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, got bored today and decided may as well change the desktop.
So here my new desktop setup for my main monitor.


----------



## Aazelion




----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aazelion*


got the wallpaper?


----------



## Aazelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> got the wallpaper?


It's not very high res tho and i flipped it so the meters are visible









http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/2751


----------



## Jacksonator36

made this one for the 2012 desktop artist of the year competition.


----------



## ShineGraphics

HAHAHAHAHA

That caption...omg.
Can you upload just the wallpaper? I want this


----------



## Jacksonator36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA
> That caption...omg.
> Can you upload just the wallpaper? I want this


sure







here you go:


----------



## ShineGraphics

Thankyou


----------



## ivr56




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

made the wallpaper myself. i know it isnt too amazing but whatever ha ha


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacksonator36*
> 
> made this one for the 2012 desktop artist of the year competition.


THIS MAN, IS GOD


----------



## morbid_bean

Simple and Clean


----------



## Siphric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aazelion*


What are you all using for the gadgets? Or are those even gadgets? Stardock?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siphric*
> 
> What are you all using for the gadgets? Or are those even gadgets? Stardock?


Its all Rainmeter


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and Clean


Do you have a link to that windows orb?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siphric*
> 
> What are you all using for the gadgets? Or are those even gadgets? Stardock?


Like the poster above said, it's a program called Rainmeter. It'll let you load all kinds of different skins, you can just google rainmeter skins to find some you like, there are sites dedicated to it too. http://www.rainmeterskin.com/ and http://www.deviantart.com/ are some good ones. Then you just configure the skins to how you like them, and even doing simple edits in the file is easy, things like changing the font etc.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR




----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Do you have a link to that windows orb?
> Like the poster above said, it's a program called Rainmeter. It'll let you load all kinds of different skins, you can just google rainmeter skins to find some you like, there are sites dedicated to it too. http://www.rainmeterskin.com/ and http://www.deviantart.com/ are some good ones. Then you just configure the skins to how you like them, and even doing simple edits in the file is easy, things like changing the font etc.


I believe that its this one:

http://medi-dadu.deviantart.com/art/Win-Start-Orb-small-291454902


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> I believe that its this one:
> http://medi-dadu.deviantart.com/art/Win-Start-Orb-small-291454902


Thx m8, can't decide if I like it better than the one I'm using atm but wanted it anyway


----------



## jsc1973

My latest pet project...it _was_ a Toshiba A105 with a busted screen, single-core Celeron M 410, slow 60GB HDD and 512MB of RAM. Now with a screen pilfered off a dead lappy, C2D T7200, 500GB Momentus XT and 1.5 GB. It's about three times as fast as it was, and set up in the spirit of the season. OS is a heavily modded XP Pro x64 Edition. I was out of Win7 licenses and wasn't going to profane my efforts by installing Vista.


----------



## HPE1000

This rainmeter skins joke app concerns me sometimes. Read what it says today... LOL

Its near the bottom right.


----------



## phre0n




----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> This rainmeter skins joke app concerns me sometimes. Read what it says today... LOL
> 
> Its near the bottom right.


Oh god ...


----------



## JerseyDubbin

that's awesome haha

my simple lappy



Will be redoing the desktop tonight so i'll post that up later


----------



## OmarCCX

Just downgraded from W8 to W7. It's not bad, but I just feel at home on 7.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmarCCX*
> 
> 
> 
> Just downgraded from W8 to W7. It's not bad, but I just feel at home on 7.


wallpaper?


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> wallpaper?


Got a couple of nice ones:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/inl6i91iqhxwhqq/Houses.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/q6f1i9r1yof8svg/AuroraPhotosFromJeanLucDauvergne.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pdp5vlj6bji85kh/the-aurora-australis-covers-the-sky-data.jpg


----------



## Theloudtrout

I too just downgraded my laptop down to windows 7, here is how it looks atm.


----------



## TheBlademaster01




----------



## amd955be5670




----------



## CallAMedic4U




----------



## kzone75

What? You expect me to post something else?


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Desktop:



Laptop:


----------



## willywill

Window 8 on the laptop


----------



## Tyler R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Not sure if I like yet...


Could I have a link to that wallpaper? Thanks!







My res is 1680 x 1050 if it matters.


----------



## Midgethulk

Tried Rocketdock
Me gusta!


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler R*
> 
> Could I have a link to that wallpaper? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My res is 1680 x 1050 if it matters.


Sadly I wasnt able to find the proper res for you infact the best I could find was 1440X900







I must have deleted the one I had :/ nonetheless here is the link


----------



## HPE1000

Taking a break of my windows 8ish desktop for a more simple one.



Spoiler: Old desktop


----------



## jprovido

first monitor 1920x1200.

second portrait mode 1050x1680


----------



## jrl1357

installed MATE in F17. I had it with compiz, tons of effects, but it messed with gnome3 so macro/metricity it is for now.


----------



## corysti

my current desktop of 2012


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corysti*
> 
> my current desktop of 2012
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice m8


----------



## Methos07

Dell 2007FP + U3011 + 2007FP in PLP; 4960x1600


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> 
> Dell 2007FP + U3011 + 2007FP in PLP; 4960x1600


F430









Only ever found this italia wallpaper to stay as my desktop for longer than a day


----------



## HPE1000

I think you mean zonda, 360, and aventador.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> F430


That is a 360 challenge stradale.


----------



## wsjackson5

Okay:


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is a 360 challenge stradale.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*


hehe


----------



## Lord Xeb




----------



## junkerde




----------



## jrl1357

try and make your desktop do this on windows


----------



## wsjackson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> try and make your desktop do this on windows


It seems like it's possible, with a little googling, to run Compiz-like affects on windows.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsjackson5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> try and make your desktop do this on windows
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like it's possible, with a little googling, to run Compiz-like affects on windows.
Click to expand...

links?


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> 
> try and make your desktop do this on windows


I remember when I only used Linux to have fun with Compiz and Emerald. Good ol' days.



McLaren F1 chasing a Ferrari Enzo.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR




----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmarCCX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> 
> try and make your desktop do this on windows
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when I only used Linux to have fun with Compiz and Emerald. Good ol' days.
Click to expand...

everyone's talking about compiz, I should point out ATM i'm using kwin









compiz didn't work out with gnome 3 installed, so I did a minimal install of kde and ran kwin --replace to get the the core WM inside mate.

the full list of DE's/WM's I'm using is gnome3, cinnamon, dwm, MATE (plus mate with kwin and mate with openbox, even mate with mutter or mate with muffin is possable although I havn't tried) kde, and openbox


----------



## wsjackson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> links?


Definitely none as fully featured as is available on Linux (that just seems to be the nature of the beast), but Yod'm 3D seems to be the most popular.
http://download.cnet.com/3055-2072_4-75450708.html


----------



## raidmaxGuy

I've been hunting everywhere for a great minimalist Rainmeter setup but I cannot find anything worthwhile... So right now this is what I have and after a few days I already hate it. Anybody have any suggestions? I kinda want something that goes along with the color of my wallpaper...


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsjackson5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> links?
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely none as fully featured as is available on Linux (that just seems to be the nature of the beast), but Yod'm 3D seems to be the most popular.
> http://download.cnet.com/3055-2072_4-75450708.html
Click to expand...

and closed source. either way theres many more effects on compiz or kwin



I just like to claim victory when I can







in this effect windows move like jelly as you drag them. not exactly practical unless on a low setting, but cool.


----------



## 161029

Meh, I got my first self-built custom desktop that I built about a week or two up and running last weekend unlike these old Lenovo Thinkcentres I rebuilt and the friends I had to help out over e-mail and Skype build one, but I never found time to do much stuff because of school. New desktop using two old monitors I got for free (NEC MultiSync LCD1970VX with a res of 1280x1024). My deskop hasn't changed much from my laptop which my sister owns now. I need to get a multi-monitor taskbar program though (DisplayFusion because Eyefinity would be horrible with just 2 monitors and a total of a bezel 1" thick right in between; these monitors have thick 1/2 inch bezels).



I'm not getting bored of this setup but I feel like it could use a bit more (as in maybe change around the rainmeter skins a bit). Meh.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Meh, I got my first self-built custom desktop that I built about a week or two up and running last weekend unlike these old Lenovo Thinkcentres I rebuilt and the friends I had to help out over e-mail and Skype build one, but I never found time to do much stuff because of school. New desktop using two old monitors I got for free (NEC MultiSync LCD1970VX with a res of 1280x1024). My deskop hasn't changed much from my laptop which my sister owns now. I need to get a multi-monitor taskbar program though (DisplayFusion because Eyefinity would be horrible with just 2 monitors and a total of a bezel 1" thick right in between; these monitors have thick 1/2 inch bezels).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting bored of this setup but I feel like it could use a bit more (as in maybe change around the rainmeter skins a bit). Meh.


wheres the right half of the M?


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8194996120/

Wallpaper link


----------



## solheimhltv

Worked on this for a long time, hoping for some feedback.


----------



## von rottes

it's a little bit messy.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solheimhltv*
> 
> Worked on this for a long time, hoping for some feedback.


It looks great, I like the colors and the precision, for me the taskbar breaks the color/shape/text symmetry - I'd want the same gap on the right that there is on the left. I'd probably get a couple of dock's and hide the taskbar. One in the middle and one on the right that holds the systray and use those instead, you'd get the same functionality but (for me again) you could make it look better.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> wheres the right half of the M?


No idea. The Skin cuts off the M in AM and PM once reaching 10 o'clock (any 2 digit numbers for hours).


----------



## brian1115

Quote:


> Wallpaper link


There is someone who knows they will be asked for their wallpaper


----------



## Amhro




----------



## jrl1357

DWM, with bash status script



with urxvt terminal



with multiple terminals showing left- me browseing my files top right- elinks (text based web browser) showing the OCN mainpage, and at bottom left, yum updating the system (mostly. I'm running a maintaining script I wrote)

New WM, new GTK theme (not shown) basically new gui completely. How does it look?


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DWM, with bash status script
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with urxvt terminal
> 
> with multiple terminals showing left- me browseing my files top right- elinks (text based web browser) showing the OCN mainpage, and at bottom left, yum updating the system (mostly. I'm running a maintaining script I wrote)
> New WM, new GTK theme (not shown) basically new gui completely. *How does it look?*


It looks....confusing..


----------



## Aazelion




----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aazelion*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, wouldn't mind a link to the wallpaper if you don't mind. I also want to suggest you stick to one or two colors with your skins, the differing colors don't look quite as nice, IMHO.

Did an overhaul of my Rainmeter setup today, so here it is:


Most of the skins are modified from Illustro or from SimplyNova. The image on the bottom-right of the left monitor cycles through my wallpaper folders. And yes, I know my wallpaper is a bit overused, but I just recently watched Steins;Gate myself and it was fantastic, very wallpaper-worthy.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DWM, with bash status script
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with urxvt terminal
> 
> with multiple terminals showing left- me browseing my files top right- elinks (text based web browser) showing the OCN mainpage, and at bottom left, yum updating the system (mostly. I'm running a maintaining script I wrote)
> New WM, new GTK theme (not shown) basically new gui completely. *How does it look?*
> 
> 
> 
> It looks....confusing..
Click to expand...

it's great for the family. If no one else can use it you don't need a password


----------



## Doomas




----------



## Zyro71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> I've been hunting everywhere for a great minimalist Rainmeter setup but I cannot find anything worthwhile... So right now this is what I have and after a few days I already hate it. Anybody have any suggestions? I kinda want something that goes along with the color of my wallpaper...


how do you have the icons like that exactly?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyro71*
> 
> how do you have the icons like that exactly?


i would also like to know this.


----------



## Aazelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Very nice, wouldn't mind a link to the wallpaper if you don't mind. I also want to suggest you stick to one or two colors with your skins, the differing colors don't look quite as nice, IMHO.
> Did an overhaul of my Rainmeter setup today, so here it is:
> 
> Most of the skins are modified from Illustro or from SimplyNova. The image on the bottom-right of the left monitor cycles through my wallpaper folders. And yes, I know my wallpaper is a bit overused, but I just recently watched Steins;Gate myself and it was fantastic, very wallpaper-worthy.


http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1096295


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aazelion*
> 
> http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1096295


Why thank you, good sir.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

My Windows installation that I haven't touched for like 8 months lol


----------



## Jbads

I would really like to get more for rainmeter I just have not had the time, but I do like the little clock I got in my corner.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyro71*
> 
> how do you have the icons like that exactly?


They come in this theme:
http://phelipefox.deviantart.com/art/Modern-Style-1-1-for-Rainmeter-246623177

But I dont know about it, it really doesnt accomplish the simplistic look i want mainly because it is too colorful..


----------



## ICE2K




----------



## Solstice11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> first monitor 1920x1200.
> second portrait mode 1050x1680


I have to comment on the first wallpaper, Sword Art Online FTW!









I like to keep it simple, too bad most Rainmeter skins on DeviantArt are too flashy for my tastes.


----------



## von rottes

Uhm....
Because everyone know Kneesocks is awesome.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Fixed it a little bit


----------



## DaGoat

Here I go.


----------



## Danker16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomas*


I need this Wally please!


----------



## adanmtxt1

Here's what I'm using now. I uploaded at 3840x2160 so anyone can use it as well.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lunitic/8291031375/
Christmas Lights HD2 by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

These are the different backgrounds that I've current got running. All are from Anime of some though some may not be directly taken from the anime


----------



## ICE2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaumig Shamane*
> 
> These are the different backgrounds that I've current got running. All are from Anime of some though some may not be directly taken from the anime


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> first monitor 1920x1200.
> second portrait mode 1050x1680


Nice. IMO you have one of the best anime next to the most meh anime. Guilty Crown had an amazing start and then it dropped like a rock.


----------



## ShineGraphics

I like to keep it simple


----------



## HPE1000

lol


----------



## jrl1357

trying something new out.


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to keep it simple


You made my day


----------



## Crooksy




----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> 
> I like to keep it simple


That wallpaper is so much win.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> That wallpaper is so much win.


I thought so too


----------



## solheimhltv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> It looks great, I like the colors and the precision, for me the taskbar breaks the color/shape/text symmetry - I'd want the same gap on the right that there is on the left. I'd probably get a couple of dock's and hide the taskbar. One in the middle and one on the right that holds the systray and use those instead, you'd get the same functionality but (for me again) you could make it look better.


I have never been a fan of docks, so I decided to look around for some themes that would fit better. And I finally found one. Here is the result.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## dushan24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pipton*


That's a nice paper, link please.


----------



## spacegoast

After a fresh reformat. Trying to keep it to the bare essentials. Still working on it though.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> 
> I like to keep it simple


LOL!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dushan24*
> 
> That's a nice paper, link please.


Reverse image search and and a bit of cleverness

http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=leonidafremov


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacegoast*
> 
> After a fresh reformat. Trying to keep it to the bare essentials. Still working on it though.


True definition of epic.


----------



## havocG

how do you customise your desktops cousin of mine has his showing all sorts of info but forgot to ask him how to customise it


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havocG*
> 
> how do you customise your desktops cousin of mine has his showing all sorts of info but forgot to ask him how to customise it


Right-click -> explore


----------



## dushan24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Reverse image search and and a bit of cleverness
> http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=leonidafremov


Nice


----------



## corysti

changed it again


----------



## iGeMiNix

A really simple desktop.


----------



## Jacksonator36

changed it up


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacksonator36*
> 
> changed it up


can i have that wally ?


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jacksonator36*
> 
> changed it up
> 
> 
> 
> can i have that wally ?
Click to expand...

Here you go: http://www.wallconvert.com/converted/sci-fi-planets-hd-50574.html


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsjackson5*
> 
> Okay:


What's the name of the program making that kind of folders?


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solheimhltv*
> 
> I have never been a fan of docks, so I decided to look around for some themes that would fit better. And I finally found one. Here is the result.


Can i get a link for that theme?


----------



## solheimhltv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Can i get a link for that theme?


Sorry, I removed it and used stylebuilder to fix my theme instead. There were to many bugs in that one.



Colors are now 100% exact


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> What's the name of the program making that kind of folders?


I believe it is fences by stardock, I think it has a free and paid version.

http://www.stardock.com/products/fences/


----------



## jrl1357




----------



## fritx

Here is mine again on my second monitor I'm looking for an image that will go along with my other monitor


----------



## DF is BUSY

WIP but I'm semi-satisfied-ish atm.


----------



## Jbads

Where and how are people changing the start button windows logo to that grid like windows logo? That looks really neat and modern how do I get it?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbads*
> 
> Where and how are people changing the start button windows logo to that grid like windows logo? That looks really neat and modern how do I get it?










That's windows 8.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbads*
> 
> Where and how are people changing the start button windows logo to that grid like windows logo? That looks really neat and modern how do I get it?


Windows 8?


----------



## Jbads

Well first off my windows 8 at developer copy on my laptop does not have a start button at all. Also the icon I am referring to is similar to that windows 8 logo but not exactly the same, people were using the icon I am talking about in windows 7.

I know there are some applications out there that practically give you the entire start menu back, could be an icon related to that.


----------



## solheimhltv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbads*
> 
> Where and how are people changing the start button windows logo to that grid like windows logo? That looks really neat and modern how do I get it?


If you want to remove the startbutton you simply download startkiller


----------



## lurker2501




----------



## solheimhltv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*


I don't know, I'm sorry.


----------



## agenttwisted

contributin'


----------



## AbdullahG

A black Aperture start orb would make this complete, but I'll settle for a white one.


----------



## totallynotshooped

Here's mine:


----------



## kzone75




----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solheimhltv*
> 
> I don't know, I'm sorry.


It's ok, almost nobody does.


----------



## solheimhltv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> It's ok, almost nobody does.


Haha, on topic. Nice and clean


----------



## Jacksonator36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's windows 8.


\
no its not


----------



## maximdymok

Windows 7, Taskbar is on autohide. And yes, I have a folder named "Desktop" on my Desktop.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbads*
> 
> Well first off my windows 8 at developer copy on my laptop does not have a start button at all. Also the icon I am referring to is similar to that windows 8 logo but not exactly the same, people were using the icon I am talking about in windows 7.
> I know there are some applications out there that practically give you the entire start menu back, could be an icon related to that.


I think this is what you are looking for

http://download.cnet.com/Windows-7-Start-Button-Changer/3000-2094_4-11373029.html

here is where to find different start orbs

http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=start+orb


----------



## corysti

Last update of 2012


----------



## Jbads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> I think this is what you are looking for
> http://download.cnet.com/Windows-7-Start-Button-Changer/3000-2094_4-11373029.html
> here is where to find different start orbs
> http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=start+orb


Thank you for the links I really appreciate it, I ended up finding exactly what I was looking for. For all the people the misunderstood me, these where the buttons I was looking for listed below.

http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=start+orb&offset=72#/d3bhpl5


----------



## dmanstasiu

With start menu:


----------



## BMorrisSly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corysti*
> 
> Last update of 2012


This is neat, use to have rocket dock back in the day of windows xp. Might have another look into it. Can I ask what icons you used?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*


This is also neat, how did you get the icons to work when you press start?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMorrisSly*
> 
> This is neat, use to have rocket dock back in the day of windows xp. Might have another look into it. Can I ask what icons you used?
> This is also neat, how did you get the icons to work when you press start?


Huh? You mean how did I change the shortcut icons in my start menu? Right-click, properties change icons. It's more complicated than that for most because you have to play around with the shortcuts ... if you have any questions just PM me

Ecqlipse 2 icon pack


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMorrisSly*
> 
> This is also neat, how did you get the icons to work when you press start?


I think I posted a guide for this somewhere around here...I'll look for it.

Never mind, I can't seem to find it.


----------



## solheimhltv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Huh? You mean how did I change the shortcut icons in my start menu? Right-click, properties change icons. It's more complicated than that for most because you have to play around with the shortcuts ... if you have any questions just PM me
> Ecqlipse 2 icon pack


Its not that complicated, you just have to do what you were saying, unpin from startmenu, pin to startmenu


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solheimhltv*
> 
> Its not that complicated, you just have to do what you were saying, unpin from startmenu, pin to startmenu


Some people would get it easily, some people would just sit there clueless. I did it all in 5-10 minutes including playing with the permissions, etc.


----------



## king8654




----------



## famous1994




----------



## Midgethulk

Last post 2012?


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> 
> 
> Last post 2012?


it's only 3 oclock here. I plan to post at 11:59 (Atlantic time here in Halifax) to get the last one. are we going to have to start a new thread? post your desktop 2013??

EDIT--

btw that looks pretty good for a window setup


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> it's only 3 oclock here. I plan to post at 11:59 (Atlantic time here in Halifax) to get the last one. are we going to have to start a new thread? post your desktop 2013??
> EDIT--
> btw that looks pretty good for a window setup


Thanks









Their should always be a desktop thread, where else would you show of all your cool "Linux stuff" hehe


----------



## jrl1357

I plan to work with compiz on Arch tonight so I might as well post this now: fresh install of Debian Squeeze with Openbox


----------



## Midgethulk

I wish I was better with Linux, sadly I don't have the patience for learning it.

Great work tho!

especially like the wallpaper


----------



## jrl1357

Thanks









it's not that hard, I find something like mint or ubuntu to actually be much easier and simpler then windows. It's also much faster in a number of ways, even when going with something thicker like ubuntu. and I can think of more things I can do on Linux but can't on windows then things I can windows and can't on Linux, if that makes any sense.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not that hard, I find something like mint or ubuntu to actually be much easier and simpler then windows. It's also much faster in a number of ways, even when going with something thicker like ubuntu. and I can think of more things I can do on Linux but can't on windows then things I can windows and can't on Linux, if that makes any sense.


That's because you have power user coreutils/tools etc while in Windows it's harder to see what's going on since the OS does a lot of things without you knowing.


----------



## Midgethulk

I have Ubuntu 12.4 running in a virtual machine. I'm really eager to learn more about it but the fact is that I have no use for linux.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not that hard, I find something like mint or ubuntu to actually be much easier and simpler then windows. It's also much faster in a number of ways, even when going with something thicker like ubuntu. and I can think of more things I can do on Linux but can't on windows then things I can windows and can't on Linux, if that makes any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you have power user coreutils/tools etc while in Windows it's harder to see what's going on since the OS does a lot of things without you knowing.
Click to expand...

in the case of something minimal like a minimal debian netinstall (what mine above is) or an arch install or something, sure, but even in something pre-configured like mint, I just find all the settings, all the services, everything is easier to access. having a real package manager simplifies things a lot, and shared libs is one of the things that makes it so much faster then windows. to put it right: I could install and customize Linux Mint 14 exactly how I want it with in 30min, on windows, after install I still have to grab drivers, anti-virus, etc. then install all the programs by downloading each though the actual website instead of via a central repo, (which also makes things like upgrading packages and removing packages easier) then after it's all installed, use something like rainmeter because windows its self allows very little customization. and then in a year or so do it all again because windows can't last more then that with out becoming 10X slower then it already was.

Basically, from my point of view not only is windows unable to compete in any way shape or form for someone who is a true 'power user' it's fails for just an email/office/internet machine is well. it works, yes, not even close to as well. The sole purpose I see for windows right now is gaming, and with steam for linux and more and more support we're (GNU/Linux users) all hoping that will change. of course, there will always be someone who tried it for 5 minutes, ran into some problem, gave up and now trolls about how terrible it is, buts thats always the way.


----------



## Sakura Siri

Here is mine as of now, I am using a W8 theme on my W7


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> in the case of something minimal like a minimal debian netinstall (what mine above is) or an arch install or something, sure, but even in something pre-configured like mint, I just find all the settings, all the services, everything is easier to access. having a real package manager simplifies things a lot, and shared libs is one of the things that makes it so much faster then windows. to put it right: I could install and customize Linux Mint 14 exactly how I want it with in 30min, on windows, after install I still have to grab drivers, anti-virus, etc. then install all the programs by downloading each though the actual website instead of via a central repo, (which also makes things like upgrading packages and removing packages easier) then after it's all installed, use something like rainmeter because windows its self allows very little customization. and then in a year or so do it all again because windows can't last more then that with out becoming 10X slower then it already was.
> Basically, from my point of view not only is windows unable to compete in any way shape or form for someone who is a true 'power user' it's fails for just an email/office/internet machine is well. it works, yes, not even close to as well. The sole purpose I see for windows right now is gaming, and with steam for linux and more and more support we're (GNU/Linux users) all hoping that will change. of course, there will always be someone who tried it for 5 minutes, ran into some problem, gave up and now trolls about how terrible it is, buts thats always the way.


For me it's hit and miss. Linux just lacks in support in major software suits, you always have to search for open source lesser quality software. For example 3D modelling and rendering software or games like you mentioned. For general use and CPU performance linux all the way.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> I plan to work with compiz on Arch tonight so I might as well post this now: fresh install of Debian Squeeze with Openbox


source?


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> I plan to work with compiz on Arch tonight so I might as well post this now: fresh install of Debian Squeeze with Openbox
> 
> 
> 
> source?
Click to expand...











what?

source of the pics is my desktop and a screenshot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> in the case of something minimal like a minimal debian netinstall (what mine above is) or an arch install or something, sure, but even in something pre-configured like mint, I just find all the settings, all the services, everything is easier to access. having a real package manager simplifies things a lot, and shared libs is one of the things that makes it so much faster then windows. to put it right: I could install and customize Linux Mint 14 exactly how I want it with in 30min, on windows, after install I still have to grab drivers, anti-virus, etc. then install all the programs by downloading each though the actual website instead of via a central repo, (which also makes things like upgrading packages and removing packages easier) then after it's all installed, use something like rainmeter because windows its self allows very little customization. and then in a year or so do it all again because windows can't last more then that with out becoming 10X slower then it already was.
> Basically, from my point of view not only is windows unable to compete in any way shape or form for someone who is a true 'power user' it's fails for just an email/office/internet machine is well. it works, yes, not even close to as well. The sole purpose I see for windows right now is gaming, and with steam for linux and more and more support we're (GNU/Linux users) all hoping that will change. of course, there will always be someone who tried it for 5 minutes, ran into some problem, gave up and now trolls about how terrible it is, buts thats always the way.
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's hit and miss. Linux just lacks in support in major software suits, you always have to search for open source lesser quality software. For example 3D modelling and rendering software or games like you mentioned. For general use and CPU performance linux all the way.
Click to expand...

for 3D editing that may be true in part, but for the majority of things FOSS software is actually higher quality (IMO of course)


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what?
> source of the pics is my desktop and a screenshot
> for 3D editing that may be true in part, but for the majority of things FOSS software is actually higher quality (IMO of course)


Can you post a source for the wallpaper?


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what?
> source of the pics is my desktop and a screenshot
> for 3D editing that may be true in part, but for the majority of things FOSS software is actually higher quality (IMO of course)
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a source for the wallpaper?
Click to expand...

oh!


----------



## ivr56

2013 is here time for a change in look









Desktop (1280x1024 + 1400 x 900)

Laptop (1280 x 800)


----------



## GigaByte




----------



## EoL RiNzleR




----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*


I'd instantly jump on a waterblock like that, except maybe changing the colour to the colour of OCN's logo.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> I'd instantly jump on a waterblock like that, except maybe changing the colour to the colour of OCN's logo.


i use the green for my build's color scheme. so the wallpaper really fits


----------



## jordanecmusic

END THE THREAD ITS 2013







HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> i use the green for my build's color scheme. so the wallpaper really fits


Seems like a lot of pointless restriction in the block









Using Mayhems Pastel green?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> END THE THREAD ITS 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


oh yeah.......hmmmm nah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Seems like a lot of pointless restriction in the block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using Mayhems Pastel green?


not my build mate ha ha, it was an OCN fan made wallpaper.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> oh yeah.......hmmmm nah.
> not my build mate ha ha, it was an OCN fan made wallpaper.


Ah I thought you'd build a loop with that color scheme.

Np


----------



## Theloudtrout

New year new desktop !

Laptop:



Desktop: (uploading later)


----------



## OmarCCX

Linux Mint has the coolest wallpapers evar.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmarCCX*
> 
> Linux Mint has the coolest wallpapers evar.


What does the wallpaper have to do with Mint ?


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> New year new desktop !
> Laptop:
> 
> Desktop: (uploading later)


Is that some sort of program to make it look like that? Looks really clean and nice.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Is that some sort of program to make it look like that? Looks really clean and nice.


for the millionth time in this thread, rainmeter


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## OmarCCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> What does the wallpaper have to do with Mint ?


I like to install Linux Mint and steal it's stock wallpapers.


----------



## Spadge

Here is mine, I use it on all my Macs and wanted it on my new rig too to be ironic











Spadge


----------



## Theloudtrout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Is that some sort of program to make it look like that? Looks really clean and nice.


Yeah i used rainmeter and a windows 8 theme.


----------



## Skips




----------



## mironccr345




----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice background, where did you get that? Did you do it?


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*


Could I grab that wallpaper, it's very nice!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nice background, where did you get that? Did you do it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Could I grab that wallpaper, it's very nice!


Check out @MJSdanger thread. He makes some nice OCN wall paper. I asked him to make one of his wall paper's in 5760x1080p, and he did a really good job. I'm sure he can hook you up @Karlitos with you're 7680x1440 resolution.









@Crooksy Here's the link for the one I have.


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8339300647/

Wallpaper link


----------



## EoL RiNzleR




----------



## OkanG

Changed things around a bit, don't know if I like it though. I need to fine tune it a little, too lazy to do it now. Bah


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> Changed things around a bit, don't know if I like it though. I need to fine tune it a little, too lazy to do it now. Bah


Change the minutes' colour


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Change the minutes' colour


Thought I'd make the secondary color of the skins same color as the it's eye. Nevermind, I'm finding another wallpaper as we speak anyways, luls


----------



## [CyGnus]

Nothing special but i like it since i use this desktop a few years now lol


----------



## LuminatX

Red heads <3


----------



## EoL RiNzleR




----------



## Hyperion.

Mine


----------



## Bezna

Current one:


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Red heads <3


I meant to ask who that was a while back.


----------



## Bluemustang

My newest Star Citizen wallpaper


----------



## MyFaceHole

Here's my desktop.


----------



## MyFaceHole

vio2700k: Very Nice, I like your organization!








Edit: Should have quoted.


----------



## Tatakai All

After having problems with my old 580 and many, many clean installs later I've given up on reconfiguring rainmeter over and over again so I just keep it plan and simple.


----------



## CasperGS




----------



## Bezna

sick


----------



## Xylene




----------



## MyFaceHole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*


Dude! That's and awesome setup you have there!







Can you post a link to the wallpaper?


----------



## Bluemustang

CasperGS where did you get that image? And if you got it in 1080p thatd be sweet.

Edit: LOL beat by 6 seconds


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFaceHole*
> 
> Dude! That's and awesome setup you have there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a link to the wallpaper?


http://images4.alphacoders.com/846/1440-900-84636.jpg


----------



## CasperGS

Heres another if anyone is interested


http://images.alphacoders.com/111/1111.jpg


----------



## Blade 117

triple monitors 5760x1080


----------



## Sean W.




----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> Heres another if anyone is interested
> 
> 
> http://images.alphacoders.com/111/1111.jpg


That is really good! I am really impressed with what some creative minds can do with photoshop.


----------



## tking




----------



## Skips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean W.*


Nice!


----------



## HPE1000

LOL your avatar made that post 10000x better!


----------



## Bezna

lol


----------



## willywill

Check this one out lol


----------



## AbdullahG

I see what you did there!


----------



## ivr56

How many musicians can you find?


----------



## Classif13d

Here is mine.


----------



## mironccr345

changed it up. Another OCN 5760x1080.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> 
> How many musicians can you find?


Posting then editing

Deadmau5
Skrillex
Bloody beetroots
Steve Aoki


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

AHem....Daft Punk.







they should have been listed before Skrillfag and deadmou5


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> AHem....Daft Punk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they should have been listed before Skrillfag and deadmou5


Just because I recognize their faces / outfits, doesn't mean I like them more


----------



## Apple Pi

Here's Mine I like these minimalistic Pokemon wallpapers.


----------



## apathyRecharge

http://i5.minus.com/iz6HcUbx4drNS.png

older screenshot. too lazy to take a more up to date one.


----------



## HaunteR

I love anime...and hate desktop icons!


----------



## sterik01

For now.


----------



## sterik01

doublepost. delete.


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaunteR*
> 
> I love anime...and hate desktop icons!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












what anime is the wallpaper from? Or is it just a random picture?


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apathyRecharge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i5.minus.com/iz6HcUbx4drNS.png
> 
> older screenshot. too lazy to take a more up to date one.


umm, whoa! never seen windows look so much like linux.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> umm, whoa! never seen windows look so much like linux.


My herping is derping hard


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> umm, whoa! never seen windows look so much like linux.
> 
> 
> 
> My herping is derping hard
Click to expand...

what?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> what?


this.
_______________________________________________


----------



## Myyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


All the temps... it's beautiful! But... how? =D


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myyu*
> 
> All the temps... it's beautiful! But... how? =D


How? Useful?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> this.
> _______________________________________________


Nice wallpaper.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> How? Useful?


He is asking you how you did it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> He is asking you how you did it.


Aida64 extreme

All Customizable in options

-Sensors Icons (Taskbar)
-OSD Panel (On the left)
-Desktop gadget (On the right)
-LCD Panel (On my Logitech G15 Keyboard)

No matter where I am, I can fully see the temperature and clocks and monitor everything I need. The LCD Panel on Keyboard is pretty amazing in game, you have all useful infos without having them in the actual image.


----------



## Myyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> He is asking you how you did it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Aida64 extreme
> 
> All Customizable in options
> 
> -Sensors Icons (Taskbar)
> -OSD Panel (On the left)
> -Desktop gadget (On the right)
> -LCD Panel (On my Logitech G15 Keyboard)
> 
> No matter where I am, I can fully see the temperature and clocks and monitor everything I need. The LCD Panel on Keyboard is pretty amazing in game, you have all useful infos without having them in the actual image.


Thanks! Looks alot better than the dinky little windows gadgets I have currently.


----------



## Midgethulk

All credit goes to Moondawg for making the Rainmeter skin!


----------



## senna89

where do i take the high quality wallpapers ?


----------



## nasmith2000

i like clean, simple.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> i like clean, simple.


Ecqlipse 2 Icon pack


----------



## SedoSan

8000x1600


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Ecqlipse 2 Icon pack


yes sir! one of my favs.


----------



## nasmith2000

very nice!


----------



## tonarilla




----------



## Myyu

I like it, but I wish the logos were blue to match my setup. If anyone is good with photoshop or image editing, let me know.


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myyu*
> 
> I like it, but I wish the logos were blue to match my setup. If anyone is good with photoshop or image editing, let me know.


I could try but I'll need the wallpapers.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myyu*
> 
> I like it, but I wish the logos were blue to match my setup. If anyone is good with photoshop or image editing, let me know.


If you wanna send me the background image I can. Color replacements are easy as pie. Did this in like 15 seconds on the small preview image you posted:


----------



## Zyro71




----------



## Doomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danker16*
> 
> I need this Wally please!


http://wallpapersget.com/music-my-eyes-tear-fantasy-girl-art/


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> where do i take the high quality wallpapers ?


help


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> help


My top 3:

Google images
http://wallpaperswide.com/
http://www.desktopnexus.com/


----------



## OkanG

Just reformatted. This should do for now.


----------



## lawndart

Here are a couple of mine


----------



## Midgethulk

Portal <3


----------



## Explicit528




----------



## jrl1357




----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> Here are a couple of mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have all of those too.


----------



## ShineGraphics

I really like this wall paper!
Simple and clean.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> I really like this wall paper!
> Simple and clean.


I LIKE WHAT YOU'VE DONE, SIR. Are those the stock Illustro rainmeters? I can't remember


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> I really like this wall paper!
> Simple and clean.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like what you've done! I might rewrite the bottom part of your rain meter in conky for myself


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I LIKE WHAT YOU'VE DONE, SIR. Are those the stock Illustro rainmeters? I can't remember


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> I like what you've done! I might rewrite the bottom part of your rain meter in conky for myself


Thanks guys








It's not Illustro actually, It's Elementary! my dear Watson








Sherlock Holmes reference


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Illustro actually, It's Elementary! my dear Watson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherlock Holmes reference


Yeah, I had those too for 2 years straight. I didn't really need more CPU hogging and it looks just fine


----------



## robbo2

Nothing special


----------



## That_guy3

Nothing special until i get a new monitor/


----------



## OkanG

http://www.overclock.net/t/1351211/post-your-desktop-2013/

Just wanna point out that there is a 2013 version of this thread going right now. I don't really get the idea of changing to a new thread every year, but just wanted you guys to know that it's there. Cheers


----------



## lplman

hey can i have that wallpaper


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lplman*
> 
> hey can i have that wallpaper


welcome to OCN....also what? which wallpaper?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lplman*
> 
> hey can i have that wallpaper


No you cannot it belongs to the artist who created it.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lplman*
> 
> hey can i have that wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> No you cannot it belongs to the artist who created it.
Click to expand...

that's not really correct. Most images are licensed under an agreement that at the very least allows for person non-production use. Even if it wasn't, by giving the URL he would be in no way breaking any laws.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> that's not really correct. Most images are licensed under an agreement that at the very least allows for person non-production use. Even if it wasn't, by giving the URL he would be in no way breaking any laws.


Sarcasm bro.

At least, I hope.


----------



## gab195

Here's one of the pictures that I have on shuffle. Of course it's childish but it makes me laugh every time it comes up


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> that's not really correct. Most images are licensed under an agreement that at the very least allows for person non-production use. Even if it wasn't, by giving the URL he would be in no way breaking any laws.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarcasm bro.
> 
> At least, I hope.
Click to expand...

This haha.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> that's not really correct. Most images are licensed under an agreement that at the very least allows for person non-production use. Even if it wasn't, by giving the URL he would be in no way breaking any laws.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarcasm bro.
> 
> At least, I hope.
Click to expand...

I don't know, with all due respect to that user he has said some really weird things in the past and then left the thread without ever coming back for an explanation.

as for the above user, this thread is really EOL, the link to the 2013 thread is not to far above.

EDIT--

saw above post. Got ya


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gab195*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of the pictures that I have on shuffle. Of course it's childish but it makes me laugh every time it comes up


Dragon Ball Pee Pee!


----------



## swebb69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gab195*
> 
> 
> Here's one of the pictures that I have on shuffle. Of course it's childish but it makes me laugh every time it comes up


Would love for you to post the original so I can laugh at it frequently!


----------



## Fizzle22

Has the whole world gone crazy?!?!


----------



## OkanG

Just so you know, there's a "Post Your Desktop 2013" thread, which is more active than this one


----------



## OmarCCX

For the lazies

http://www.overclock.net/t/1351211/post-your-desktop-2013/180_20#post_19249349


----------



## z0ki

Here is mine for the month


----------



## Ghooble

Well I'm back after a hiatus. My Earthporn collection has now grown to over 450 unique (95% HD) pictures, but I haven't been actively seeking out new pictures to get in quite some time. (bear in mind this is just my EARTH collection, I have more).

Here's some.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nabarun




----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gab195*
> 
> 
> Here's one of the pictures that I have on shuffle. Of course it's childish but it makes me laugh every time it comes up


I am real super sand!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I am real super sand!


super pooper scoopers are just legenda


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I am real super sand!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> super pooper scoopers are just legenda


Darn you, kakka carrot cake, you am no real super sand.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Darn you, kakka carrot cake, you am no real super sand.


what do you mean Virginia!?


----------



## Shiveron




----------



## mironccr345

^ You might want to post that Here.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*


Why are people still posting in the 2012 thread when there's a 2013 thread?


----------



## mironccr345

Already linked the correct thread bruh.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Maybe it was his 2012 wallpaper,


----------



## Shiveron

Nope. I didn't notice a 2013 thread so I just replied to the one in my recent activity.


----------



## mironccr345

No worries.


----------



## TwistedShadow

Here you go lol


----------



## TwistedShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> There's some strange object blocking my view of that beautiful white cap coming in. Can anyone photoshop that annoyance out



Here you go lol


----------



## Alex132

bruh, 2012

Updated one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1460645/post-your-desktop-thread/


----------

